# Tell The Truth



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New thread. You know the deal.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's pretty awesome this gets stickied.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Indeed.:side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Already?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess so.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Just noticed all the big threads got the shaft. 

Our current mafia thread has like 3 extra page numbers on the end of it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was in temporary denial without TTT in my life.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WE HAVE TO GO BACK


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

...wtf???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> WE HAVE TO GO BACK


Not that again.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I was in temporary denial without TTT in my life.


Almost in denial to watch Chikara?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody is ever in that much denial.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd put a power drill in my head first.

I don't know if you've seen it or not Scamp but CHIKARA is pretty fucking retarded. And not Japanese sleeze-puro actually entertaining retarded, just flat out "Vin Diesel movie" retarded.

Edit: Vin Diesel movies at least look like they have a budget, CHIKARA does not so i'm going to have to rephrase that.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I never watched Chikara. Is it that bad?

Oh damn I won't even think about looking at Chikara then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Not that again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the world needs more Kikutaro.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

FAST AND FURIOUS 4 - NEW PARTS, NEW FAIL


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

lol...chikara.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Dido needs to get back in the studio. I miss her.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SAME PARTS, NEW FAIL Tony.

I dunno Scamp lots of people really seem to love it, I bought a few shows a couple years ago watch 1 and a 1/2 and then the CHIKARA hate started. Whats sad is the one I barely made it through was at the time called the best show of the promotion. If you like generally subpar indy wrestling with wrestlers in really bad halloween costumes and gimmicks like guys dressed as ants or ice cream cones using 5 year old humor in their matches by all means check that shit (literally) out.

Only Quackenbush, Claudio and Hero were worth my time in CHIKARA.
I'd rather watch over the top sleeze puro if I want cheap laughs.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> SAME PARTS, NEW FAIL Tony.
> 
> I dunno Scamp lots of people really seem to love it, I bought a few shows a couple years ago watch 1 and a 1/2 and then the CHIKARA hate started. Whats sad is the one I barely made it through was at the time called the best show of the promotion. If you like generally subpar indy wrestling with wrestlers in really bad halloween costumes and gimmicks like *guys dressed as ants or ice cream cones using 5 year old humor in their matches by all means check that shit* (literally) out.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Seriously wtf!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

First and last post in the new world.

_____________________

FAIL! I cannot ban other staff from threads.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Austin didn't rent that tux.

Sup Switch.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> First and last post in the new world.
> 
> _____________________
> 
> FAIL! I cannot ban other staff from threads.


The fuck added that? :lmao

MCQUEEN...chillen before work, which is in like 5 minutes. You?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much the same deal except I have 2 1/2 to go.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

HERE
COMES
THE ANIMAL



Hey guys


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> WE HAVE TO GO BACK


:lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Old guido freestyle music from the 90's had to be played today. Lisette Melendez is rocking out my office atm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Guido's?

Fuckin' skanks better be gettin their swell on.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leaving in 20 mins for the parachute that calls my name. The sky, my love.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DAMMIT DEREK!

Have fun Low.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Thoughts on the new X-men movie coming out soon?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry, it felt necessary


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm counting down the days until Angels and Demons comes out


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the bella twins in a bakini.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bellas 4 playboy plz.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm counting down the days until they make a Smurfs movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Smurfette is the biggest whore in history.

I seem to be the only one who thought the Wolverine movie trailer didn't look bad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It didn't look bad, but after the last X-Men movie, I have my serious doubts on the movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Brett Rat-turd isn't directing it is he?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gambit better be badass in the new X-Men movie.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Angels and Demons looks awesome. 

I have good hopes for the new X-men, it looks kinda different so hopefully good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think so, but I don't like taking chances. I refused to see the last Hulk movie in the theaters because of the piece of crap Ang Lee made several years earlier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

:bambam:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BAM BAM


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BAM BAM!

I really liked the last Hulk movie Derek. It was a thousand times better than Hulk 2003.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be seeing you guys later. Peace!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw it on DVD, and I enjoyed it. But I'm of the opinion that if Marvel lets somebody mkae a piece of shit, I'm not going to see their next movie with those characters in the theater.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The new Hulk movie had Tim F'N Roth in it. I don't know how anyone could've resisted seeing it based on that fact.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't know who Tim Roth was when I first saw it. Now I see him in half the movies on TV.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao @ your sig, Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

TKO™ said:


> :lmao @ your sig, Derek


Is that you who has just added me to MSN?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

David said:


> Is that you who has just added me to MSN?


Yes it is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Thought so *blocks*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cold blooded.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

It's a real shame that the width of this breaks sig rules.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

New thread


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - TKO, I don't think your post about Batsita possibly return classifies as "calling it" since you didn't take a stance saying you expected him to return. You just made a "I wonder"-type comment. Sorry bud, just how I see it.



Derek said:


> I didn't know who Tim Roth was when I first saw it. Now I see him in half the movies on TV.


You didn't see him in Reservoir Dogs? Pulp Fiction? An episode of Tales from the Crypt back in the 80s?

You're killing me Derek man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I haven't seen any of those. Yes I know I need to see them, everybody tells me that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You officially suck Derek. Living in Idaho is no excuse not to see those movies.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - TKO, I don't think your post about Batsita possibly return classifies as "calling it" since you didn't take a stance saying you expected him to return. You just made a "I wonder"-type comment. Sorry bud, just how I see it.


You're right, but it's easier to say "I called it" rather than "I speculated on Batista's return." 

*Edit:* Better? :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Yo yo.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Holy crap, it's Tom.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

it is indeed.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Where you live in South London, Tom?

Hi btw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG Tom, and he's sober, or is he?

Why you have to show up when its almost time for me to go man.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> OMG Tom, and he's sober, or is he?
> 
> Why you have to show up when its almost time for me to go man.


Alright mate, sober, although iam hungover if that helps! 
Im not gona be around for to much longer.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Now we can all sit here and be awesome together


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think so. For at least another 10 minutes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tom has awaken from his alcohol fueled coma after all this time? 

Nice to you see you again man.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Wheres Platt and David.... :side:

edit; hahaha alright egame mate, hows it going!?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Platt i'm pretty sure came to the states for Mania maybe he's not back home yet. David is around though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:


> Wheres Platt and David.... :side:
> 
> edit; hahaha alright egame mate, hows it going!?


Platt's in America for Wrestlemania and I'm erm here.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The trick still works.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tom said:


> Wheres Platt and David.... :side:
> 
> edit; hahaha alright egame mate, hows it going!?


Pretty good man, just trying to keep busy. :happy: 

Hows things with you?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

S'all good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> The trick still works.


:admin:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd stick around and challenge Tom to a 2/3 log cabins match but I have to go make some dinero. Later fellas.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Eric


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Platt's not home yet, but I'm here. What do you need?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Certs said:


> Platt's not home yet, but I'm here. What do you need?


Even future Dumpster mods don't qualify to help members out.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Our time will come.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm..... Bellas.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Something about them being twins just makes them hotter for some odd reason. If I were to look at one of them without the other I wouldn't be blown away, but together they are wowow. One can only imagine what it would be like if they were triplets, or quadruplets. :O


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I really think looking at just one of them would blow me away. Two just makes it that much better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed. Its like looking at a hot chick twice.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That tattoo Nikki has is sexy. Or is it Brie?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brie is the one with the tattoo. I also saw she's got a little tattoo on her ass.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ahh I see.

Nikki is the heel and Brie is the face. That much I know.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think they are done with that now. I know they were working together at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope that was just for WrestleMania. Being separated is a good way for them to establish their own identities.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

As long as they get TV time I don't care what their role is.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- its nice outside today, so I was wrestling my brother on the trampoline.

I was stretching him with a ton of submission moves. I throw a pretty mean chop, and he hates it when I chop him. He says I have "sausage fingers".

I was able to get him up for the F-U, but I tweaked my back a little bit when I tried giving him a powerbomb. He weighs about 150 pounds now, and I miss when he used to weigh half of that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- its nice outside today, so I was wrestling my brother on the trampoline.
> 
> I was stretching him with a ton of submission moves. I throw a pretty mean chop, and he hates it when I chop him. He says I have "sausage fingers".
> 
> I was able to get him up for the F-U, but I tweaked my back a little bit when I tried giving him a powerbomb. He weighs about 150 pounds now, and I miss when he used to weigh half of that.


You should probably not jeapardise your health like that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> He says I have "sausage fingers".


Your brother must listen to Lex & Terry in the mornings. That's what Terry called Rachel Ray the other day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, he doesn't. But I have these short wide fingers that make chopping people a lot of fun.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I hate being stuck in traffic. It took me 30 minutes to get on the Bay Bridge going to San Francisco earlier. The fact that it was raining didn't help matters either.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Traffic always sucks ass here, but I got lucky today and got to the Apple store early. I'm here now waiting for them to fix my damn phone. This place is always packed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Traffics normally not too bad where i live , but then again i usally miss the rush hour traffic.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

It really sucks not to have a car. It also sucks not to have a license.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Preetty Tipsy..

had a great night though.....#


And no this is not the return of "Drunk Craig" I'm just a little tipsy after half a litre of 50/50 VOdka and Coke.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I once downed at least a litre of 50/50 vodka/coke in about 20 seconds (we were exact on the 50/50 ness as the person eho bought the vodka was pissy about how much were had each.) we were in a rush to go out in the alpes dressed in Flip Flops Shorts and Flowery shirts and Tanktops, and I didn't want to go out without some form of heat, t'was a good night apparently, some of the girls were in bikini's, we even had a guy in full skuba gear and flippers, I only know this from photo's as I don't remember much from the point of getting into the first bar. 


I miss those times.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

:lmao Awesome

The only reason I'm not completely smashed is because a friend passed out and I went and sat with him outside for two hours after he got chucked out...

Drinking 3 litres of Strongbow in 10 minutes does that though...


Fifty/Fifty Vodka and Coke does fucking burn your throat but dear god once you've had it it's great..

Oh and I meant to put half a litre of Vodka and half al itre of coke in the post above...

but who gives a shit?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Well it was before I discovered the advantages of cheap wine in resort and taking jager from home. I'm not a big fan of vodka now. I'm happy with a snakey b, a jager bomb, or just your average pint(whether it be lager/ale/or cider).


Drinking 3 litres of strongbow in ten minutes sounds very silly. bearing in mind thats the capacity of most peoples stomachs...lol.

Saying that, the worst drinking experience I had was doing edward ciderhands. I remember nothing. there were no photo's and I woke up in a house three doors down(I knew them) in some random girls bed(with out her) with no clothes on, but they were neatly folded at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Now what am I going to do about a sig and avy.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know, I must have been worse than I thought, I just found photos I don't remember having taken...

Photos which NO-ONE here will be seeing...

Let's just say I'm on my knees with my face deep in my friends jeans....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Disturbing.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh trust me, I could show you far more disturbing photos featuring me..

most feature my inverted nipples...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll let you off the hook if your head was deep in a girls jeans?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well there's a few of me deep in a girl's cleavage...

that ok?

Ya know.. I just worked out the guy who plays Silvio Dante off the Sopranos has been Bruce Springsteen's main guitarist for 35 years....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Craig said:


> Well there's a few of me deep in a girl's cleavage...
> 
> that ok?.


You make me proud.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kids.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KIF...welcome sir.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Whats this all about.?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

My Penis.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

'Switch, whats up man?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This thread is incredibly dead.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

We have to find a way to survive!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-playing SVR09 as The Undertaker. Smackdown has turned into the Twilight Zone. 

Truth 2- for some reason I really like Jim's sig.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Been playing Skate 2 all afternoon. Great game.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Truth-playing SVR09 as The Undertaker. Smackdown has turned into the Twilight Zone.
> 
> Truth 2- for some reason I really like Jim's sig.


Thankyou. 

Quick little 15 min photoshopfuckaround at about 11 oclock last night 



Josh said:


> Been playing Skate 2 all afternoon. Great game.


Better than the first? 
I never really got into it...but then again I never really gave it much of a chance. Too busy FPSing.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm finding it funner than the first.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> Yeah, I'm finding it funner than the first.


Controls the same?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Fucking going and getting me a kabib from KFC.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello everyone still on.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Hello everyone still on.


hi whats up?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bored. When you got the Metallica tickets, how many where left. I heard that the floor was all sold out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Bored. When you got the Metallica tickets, how many where left. I heard that the floor was all sold out.


I have no idea but yeah there were no more floor tickets left when I bought them. but lucky I was able to get lower section seats.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's cool. I would buy them but i spent birthday money on Wrestling and right after found out that they were coming. And I don't have a job right now so it's kinda hard to get money. If i had heard about the tour coming to Sacbefore i got the tickets then i would have went with Metallica. Metallica>WWE.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucking hell. So stressed atm tbh


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Exams?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah. They're not worth much but i'm struggling to learn the stuff. I've read over the lecture notes at least 50 times and not much has sunk in. Just hoping that the stuff i actually know is in the exam


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah. They're not worth much but i'm struggling to learn the stuff. I've read over the lecture notes at least 50 times and not much has sunk in. Just hoping that the stuff i actually know is in the exam


I'm supposed to study now as well, but I really can't be assed.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm supposed to be studying too...

insteade I'm watching clips of old game shows on youtube..

For instance my favorite moment from the awesome _catchphrase_

Contestants have to try and work out the phrase the picture represents as they randomly remove blocks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah thats the thing though. I'm trying to study and nothing has sunk in, pretty much just no focus now though so i'm probably going to stop for the night and just chill and relax


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah thats the thing though. I'm trying to study and nothing has sunk in, pretty much just no focus now though so i'm probably going to stop for the night and just chill and relax


That's the spirit, young man. Grab a cigar and crack a cold one. :side:

(Great role model, rit?)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ haha 

Pretty dead thread


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sandstorm. stuck in my head. general awesomeness ensues.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> sup Jimmy?


Making your sig.
It's-a.....work in progress...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haha. You could take a break seeing as i'm going away either Friday or Saturday and i'm definitely not on tomorrow (pub crawl~! ;D) so you don't have to do it until at least tuesday or wednesday


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> haha. You could take a break seeing as i'm going away either Friday or Saturday and i'm definitely not on tomorrow (pub crawl~! ;D) so you don't have to do it until at least tuesday or wednesday


Meh, nothing else to do rly...
And it's coming along alright now. 

Troof: Where is everyone?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No idea 

Liverpool better win in the champions league match tbfh. Got a bet going with one of my mates at uni. Don't want to lose


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth - Watching the Edge dvd.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Superbrawl~! sup dude?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey man not much - what's going?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not much. Tried to do some last minute study for an exam tomorrow but its not going well. probably going to fail which is alright as i'll go out later that night and drink away my sorrows


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth: I ordered the Best of the IC CHampionship DVD. :hb


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

If it has Rock/Trips Ladder match (Summerslam I think, can't remember the year), it's win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup IC and Tony?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> If it has Rock/Trips Ladder match (Summerslam I think, can't remember the year), it's win.


I think it has Rock/Trips 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Sup IC and Tony?


Not much, had a very average night yesterday. Probably gonna have a better one tomorrow tho . You?



Alcoholic said:


> I think it has Rock/Trips 2 out of 3 falls.


That'll do nicely too


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I saw the match-listing of that DVD and nearly creamed, so ordering was just a natural consequence.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Funnest part of a night out?

Seeing photos the next day...


It would appear at one point I was on the ground Sprawled over another guy... who I don't know..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm hoping that you're fully clothed and that photo does not end up on here 

BTW, you might find the rant on themainevent interesting Craig. Well, at least the last few pages :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> I'm hoping that you're fully clothed and that photo does not end up on here
> 
> BTW, you might find the rant on themainevent interesting Craig. Well, at least the last few pages :side:


I'm acctually topless at that point, I had taken my shirt off during 500 miles or Loch Lomond, I'm not sure..

There's also a pic of me on my knees with my face deep in my friend's jeans...


But to counter that there's also a pic of my face in some rather nice cleavage...

FEMALE cleavage..

And I might find this rant intresting?

it's the return of...


CRAIG'S MULTI-QUOTE RANT POST!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting? As interesting as this?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'd do that all night long.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I stole the keys to the sky...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Kylie!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hi Kylie


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've just passed the halfway point of the rant and have roughly 100 posts ready to reply to..

this should be fun..


Have a sneak peek at a pic that shall be getting used..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

<333 you both. 

How are you guys?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Prozzie, Nick's girl, Brutal Minger (L -> R)

Truth: Hi Kylie


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I said I'd stop drinking in the mornings. I fucked up. I was tipsy by midday.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm good Kylie, yourself? 

Andy, was that you who added me on MSN yesterday?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Andy3000 said:


> I said I'd stop drinking in the mornings. I fucked up. I was tipsy by midday.


Self Control, Mr Andy.

Truth: CERTS*ALERT*!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

How goes it Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Certs said:


> How goes it Jimmy?


It goes well, my friend.

Have to admit I've been staring at the lower half of your sig. The top half needs baggin' and taggin', but the lower half is (Y)(Y).

How are you?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

They are both insanely hot, esp in HD on ECW  

I am mad Skittle has left this forum. I got her on AIM yesterday and tried to persuade a return, to no avail. Fucking kids


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Certs said:


> Andy, was that you who added me on MSN yesterday?


Nope. I don't have it, and I wasn't drunk so I wouldn't be doing it in a drunken haze, either.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Self Control, Mr Andy.


I wasn't intending on drinking, btw. I only went to play pool and the bartender gave me a bottle of whiskey for a birthday present. One thing led to another.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Get her to come back. She was good value 

I see that you're replacing me in the mafia game Certs, have you got the role yet?

Sup Andy you ****, be like any respectable alcoholic and don't deny that you wanted to get drunk in the morning :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Certs said:


> They are both insanely hot, esp in HD on ECW
> 
> I am mad Skittle has left this forum. I got her on AIM yesterday and tried to persuade a return, to no avail. Fucking kids


Don't really care for rasslin, but they are undisputably sexy.
Although...they look a little _fake_.

I am dissapointed she left. Some may find it weird but I did/do legit like the fact that she acts like an immature child. She does hate me though, so in the interests of kayfabe; I fucking hate her. I hope she is impregnated by some Loser!Virgin's cum, just to smite her. Oh, and that she ends up working in a supermarket on the checkouts, not earning enough to provide for her and her bastard child, and has to perform _favours_ for her landlord in order to keep a roof over her head.

*Disclaimer: The above does not represent the true views of Jim or any of his aliases*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> They are both insanely hot, esp in HD on ECW
> 
> I am mad Skittle has left this forum. I got her on AIM yesterday and tried to persuade a return, to no avail. Fucking kids


Tell her to get msn, and add me. I'll persuade her. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

cyberin'.

Truth: Your banner is such a clusterfuck, Tony 
And yet I f'n luv it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Prozzie, Nick's girl, Brutal Minger (L -> R)
> 
> Truth: Hi Kylie


Hey Jimmy.  How are you?



Andy3000 said:


> I said I'd stop drinking in the mornings. I fucked up. I was tipsy by midday.


Andy!!  Nothing wrong with a few drinks. 



Certs said:


> I'm good Kylie, yourself?
> 
> Andy, was that you who added me on MSN yesterday?


Not bad thanks. Getting a little tired though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> cyberin'.
> 
> Truth: Your banner is such a clusterfuck, Tony
> And yet I f'n luv it.


I love it too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Skittle was GREAT.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey Jimmy.  How are you?


I feel stupid and contagious. Here we are now. Entertain us.

How are you?



Alcoholic said:


> I love it too.






Role Model said:


> Skittle was GREAT.


TONY THE TIGER was GREAT; Skittle was DECENT (or rather Indecent, as it turned out..)


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

CM 'The Great' Skittle. I have not given up. 

Nick, didn't get it yet, but I'm dying to know what it is. Tell Dan you're out as of now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He knows, i'll PM you my role.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Please do, I just signed on MSN to hopefully catch you and get it there. Owell. 

Why so tired Kylie? Long day?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sent it now (Y)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Speaking of Tony the Tiger, I may go back to that some day.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Speaking of Tony the Tiger, I may go back to that some day.


(Y) Approval Ratin's go up Up UP.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> (Y) Approval Ratin's go up Up UP.


Make me a Tony the Tiger banner somehow, JAMES.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Totally off to get some sleep. Later all you sexy folk and Jimmy ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Make me a Tony the Tiger banner somehow, JAMES.


After Sticky Nick's, TONY.

EDIT: Ciao you jailbait!<3'in!RantsThredlurkin!cockfag ;D

brackets Goodnight  close brackets


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I feel stupid and contagious. Here we are now. Entertain us.
> 
> How are you?


Gotta love Nirvana. 

I'm ok thanks hun. 



Certs said:


> Why so tired Kylie? Long day?


Yeah it has been a long day. That and it's 1.35am here too. 



Sticksy said:


> Totally off to get some sleep. Later all you sexy folk and Jimmy ;D


Goodnight Nick.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Got a headache, and feeling ill. 

Oh and i just logged in.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awww sorry to hear that Jon. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Awww sorry to hear that Jon.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Cheers love, sup with you Kylie?

Truth: Just brought Scene It: Music .


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I only own Scene It: James BOnd

'tis awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

broken iTunes = epic fail.
reinstalling iTunes = epic, epic fail.
Not being able to listen to my music right this fucking millisecond = epic, epic, epic fail.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Craig said:


> I only own Scene It: James BOnd
> 
> 'tis awesome.


Same, also have Scene It: Doctor Who, Scene It: Friends as well.

Truth: Currently watching Quantum of Solace


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Monster said:


> Cheers love, sup with you Kylie?
> 
> Truth: Just brought Scene It: Music .


Not much mate. Might head to bed in a little while. :$

Other than feeling ill, how is everything?

I have Scene It: 1st and 2nd Edition and the James Bond version. Lots of fun


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The Monster said:


> Truth: Currently watching Quantum of Solace


I honestly Hate Quantum, maybe my second least favourite bond ever (Behind For Your Eyes Only)



Jim Coptafeel said:


> broken iTunes = epic fail.
> reinstalling iTunes = epic, epic fail.
> Not being able to listen to my music right this fucking millisecond = epic, epic, epic fail.


I hate when I'm in the middle of one of my Springsteen-fests and I-tunes fucks up..


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Not much mate. Might head to bed in a little while. :$
> 
> Other than feeling ill, how is everything?
> 
> I have Scene It: 1st and 2nd Edition and the James Bond version. Lots of fun


I'm alright, i have to have an operation at the hospitial in 2 weeks time though, havd to do something to my foot/toe (N). But otherwise i'm ok.



Craig said:


> I honestly Hate Quantum, maybe my second least favourite bond ever (Behind For Your Eyes Only)


Truth: Same, i dislike QoS so much, it such a shame cos CR was fantastic and QoS had all the making of being a very special film, but it just didnt deliver imo. Oh and OHMSS is my personal worst James Bond film follwed by Octopussy then QoS.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The Monster said:


> Truth: Same, i dislike QoS so much, it such a shame cos CR was fantastic and QoS had all the making of being a very special film, but it just didnt deliver imo. Oh and OHMSS is my personal worst James Bond film follwed by Octopussy then QoS.


The thing that pissed me off about the film is that the whole "Bond wanting Revenge" thing was forgotten after like 20 minutes..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> broken iTunes = epic fail.
> reinstalling iTunes = epic, epic fail.
> Not being able to listen to my music right this fucking millisecond = epic, epic, epic fail.


 I hope that's fixed up soon hun. 



The Monster said:


> I'm alright, i have to have an operation at the hospitial in 2 weeks time though, havd to do something to my foot/toe (N). But otherwise i'm ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth: Same, i dislike QoS so much, it such a shame cos CR was fantastic and QoS had all the making of being a very special film, but it just didnt deliver imo. Oh and OHMSS is my personal worst James Bond film follwed by Octopussy then QoS.


An operation?   I hope that all works out for you and it's nothing too serious.

I've never seen QoS. The only Bond movie I haven't seen :$ I couldn't stand OHMSS. Worst Bond they made.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Craig said:


> The thing that pissed me off about the film is that the whole "Bond wanting Revenge" thing was forgotten after like 20 minutes..


I know, i personally thought Bond would of been better off going Rouge to get revenge but it never happened and like you said the whole Revenge plot disappeared i 20-25 Mins of the film.

I also think Greene the main villian never got time to become a proper Bond villian during the whole Film, but if you look into his background his meant to be one of the top Quantum bosse there is, but for the whole movie he just seemed to be portayed as a "middle man" you know and never anything more or else


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Over the last few days I've been watching the series from start to finish - I'm on Casino Royale now.

Goldfinger is my personal favourite.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Goldfinger is an awesome film. 

Hello and goodbye Alex. :$ I'm off to bed. Goodnight everyone <3


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

OHMSS was actually very good.. 

i think a view to kill is the worst. My personal fav is Spy who loved me (had awesome music)


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Certs said:


> Interesting? As interesting as this?


Heh, just noticed I clicked multiquote on this pic. Worth seeing again though.



Aussie said:


> Goldfinger is an awesome film.
> 
> Hello and goodbye Alex. :$ I'm off to bed. Goodnight everyone <3


Night Kylie


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey peoples.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Craig said:


> The thing that pissed me off about the film is that the whole "Bond wanting Revenge" thing was forgotten after like 20 minutes..


It just seemed like there was a lot of meaningless action and not much story - that's from my opinion at least.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead thread


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

sorry


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

...SATURDAYS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just don't let it happen again


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

SuperBrawl said:


> It just seemed like there was a lot of meaningless action and not much story - that's from my opinion at least.


There was...

The car chase at the start was pointless.. but after that until just after Mr White Escaped it was pretty great, then the movie went down the shitter..

The bad guy was terrible
The action was, as you said, pointless
Emotional stuff was removed for more action (When the agent, I forgot her name, was oiled it should have been an important scene, instead it was a ten second throwaway...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I want a decent pic of the Michaels/Taker match from Mania to fill my desktop wallpaper, anyone fancy helping me?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Certs said:


> ...SATURDAYS


OMG HEY


Derek said:


> Just don't let it happen again


nice gif


Craig said:


> There was...
> 
> The car chase at the start was pointless.. but after that until just after Mr White Escaped it was pretty great, then the movie went down the shitter..
> 
> ...


Agreed - i still didn't hate the movie but it was nowhere near what Casino was.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

dead.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- angry at Certs for changing his sig.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Some nice chick came in their places thou.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, but before there were 2.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Trufax.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

i kinda got alcohol for me and awesom-o and he couldnt make it so im drinking it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Why hello, beautiful.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I like to be known as erection maker now lol


btw cmskittle loves me:



cmstikkle in lovely rep comment said:


> CM Skittle It's a good thing you're desperate enough to show cleavage because your face looks like someone hit it with a brick, lol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets not start any more drama involving her.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

i was just advertising, i apologise alot.


i cant believe she was trying to internet insult me. I lol'd


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets just be glad that it doesn't appear that she'll be showing her face around here any time soon.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I think she was scared of my true sexyness tbh.


I heard she done it to all the girls. Someone has self hate issues


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Everybody that posts in Rants has issues.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

She was more trouble than her occasional slutty pictures were worth tbh (Sorry Pat )


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

punk goes pop omg loves it


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: I've been drunk on two seperate occasions today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been drunk never.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> Truth- angry at Certs for changing his sig.


This is the new wallpaper on my phone and I wanted some consistency in my life for the time being.  She looks amazing in this pic though, no matter how many times I post I can't stop staring at it after. 

Hello Bethany


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

3 times in my life and not to the point of puking... a lot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm disappointed with you Rez.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Most of the time


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Derek said:


> I'm disappointed with you Rez.


I have a very low tolerance of alcohol :$


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

What are you talking about? Not being drunk or being drunk?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rez said:


> I have a very low tolerance of alcohol :$


I was talking about your banner.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Andy's drunk and confused :lmao 

Later peeps


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^Peace.

I'm sure alcohol will be the death of me, as I tend to go way overboard. Usually by the end f the night I'll be either throwing up furiously or passed out.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Derek said:


> I was talking about your banner.


Yours is just too good to share with the world. It's for my eyes only. And special occasions.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok. Fair enough.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rez said:


> I have a very low tolerance of alcohol :$


Me too.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I have an annoyingly high tolerance (probably nothing on Andy's tho), just means nights out cost too much.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

EGame said:


> ^Peace.
> 
> I'm sure alcohol will be the death of me, as I tend to go way overboard. Usually by the end f the night I'll be either throwing up furiously or passed out.


Ever get that way where you think you've passed out but you're still going and don't knotw it until someome tells you the next day? I got like that on Satudray. Apparently I started hitting on some old chick that looked like a crack addict. Don't remember it, but it sounds like something I'd totally do.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> Ever get that way where you think you've passed out but you're still going and don't knotw it until someome tells you the next day? I got like that on Satudray. Apparently I started hitting on some old chick that looked like a crack addict. Don't remember it, but it sounds like something I'd totally do.


Two weeks ago I got really drunk and went bowling, I remember actually playing for awhile then waking up in my bed the next morning. Apparently some chick was trying to rape me on in between turns, and we got kicked out becuase of it. I don't even want to know what happened after that and how I ended up home, but I remember NOTHING.

It would suck if she was hot though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

EGame said:


> Two weeks ago I got really drunk and went bowling, I remember actually playing for awhile then waking up in my bed the next morning. Apparently some chick was trying to rape me on in between turns, and we got kicked out becuase of it. I don't even want to know what happened after that and how I ended up home, but I remember NOTHING.
> 
> It would suck if she was hot though.


Awesome, that sounds like something I'd SO do. We need to get drunk and go scoping for rapist chicks. Haven't played bowling in ages, though. I usually tag along and sit at the bar with someone. Doesn't matter if they were with me at the start of the night or not; I generally don't give a shit about anything at all.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> Awesome, that sounds like something I'd SO do. We need to get drunk and go scoping for rapist chicks. Haven't played bowling in ages, though. I usually tag along and sit at the bar with someone. Doesn't matter if they were with me at the start of the night or not; I generally don't give a shit about anything at all.


Rapist chicks always manage find their way to me, so we wont have any trouble. :happy:

It was probably my first time bowling too, but I shot up Bacardi 151 that night so I probably would done anything. That shit is rocket fuel.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WIN!!!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ouch, Bacardi 151 is pretty brutal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah my friends had like 2 quarts of it in possession. I swore I would never touch the stuff, but I got highly buzzed off fireball and when they offered it to me I jumped at the opportunity. 

If I remember one thing that night it's how painful that stuff was to get down.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, and whenever you do shots of that kinda stuff you lose track of how much more fucked it's getting you :/


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Tell me you drank that shit (151) in a cocktail. It burns like Hell when you drink it straight. Someone brought it to my place for Wrestlemania 23 and we killed most of it. My buddy payed me 15 Euros to drain it through my eye in Tenerife last year. Never again.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Fuck, that must have killed.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

IC said:


> Fuck, that must have killed.


Didn't stop burning for about two days. He managed to con some barman from St. Lucia into giving us free shots of Absinthe on top of it. I spent most of the time with some scouse barmaid, but my buddy probably came close to dying that night.

Good times.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha fuck no, we shot it up(regretfully). Funny that when I think about it I almost gag becuase the sensation is still familiar. 

Pouring it in your eye is suicide, surprised you didn't go blind, it would have burned right through your cornea.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to do shit like that all the time. My buddy's legit fucking insane because he'll _always_ do stupid shit like that.

There's this shitty cocktail that's popular around here these days... tripling the dose of each component and mixking it into a shot is lethal. Crazy Frog or some bullshit. It's not like a regular shot, because it's obviously bigger, but Jesus Christ, this shit is nasty af fuck. I can drink like crazy if I'm pushed to it, but people that actually drain fucking _jugs_ of it over here are just insane.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like you guys know how to drink. 

I'd like to see how I fare well against one of these drinks. I only drink hard liquor, beer isn't really my thing. I can consume a fair amount of it, but I always go over. Bad habit, but once I start I have a hard time stopping.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like you're all gonna die pretty soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Sounds like you guys know how to drink.
> 
> I'd like to see how I fare well against one of these drinks. I only drink hard liquor, beer isn't really my thing. I can consume a fair amount of it, but I always go over. Bad habit, but once I start I have a hard time stopping.


I'll drink either depending on mood really, Southern Comfort is my favourite drink though.



Alcoholic said:


> Sounds like you're all gonna die pretty soon.


Sounds like you need to live up to your username more


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

IRONY!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hai there


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello lady


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Heya Kylie, what's up?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> Sounds like you're all gonna die pretty soon.


Only the good die young.



IC said:


> I'll drink either depending on mood really, Southern Comfort is my favourite drink though.
> 
> Liquid Cocaine or Jager Bombs for me, nice choice though. Tasty stuff.
> 
> Sounds like you need to live up to your username more





Aussie said:


> Hello gentlemen.


Bonsoir Madamoiselle!

(I'm using french in an attempt to sound charming) :sad:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Here


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Heyhey


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

What's up?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah I do love Jager Bombs, especially when they do the full Jager Train on the bar. Not really familiar with Liquid Cocaine though, what's in it?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello all. 



IC said:


> Ah I do love Jager Bombs, especially when they do the full Jager Train on the bar. Not really familiar with Liquid Cocaine though, what's in it?


Jager and Goldshlager

As you can see I advocate Jager. :yum:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Usually every time I start drinking Jager, my memory of what happened is blank the next day.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I drink a lot of alcohol, but I know I won't die of alcohol-poisoning or a really fucked up liver.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

My spring break starts tomorrow, and I will be starting it off with getting fucked. 

Cranberry & vodka ftw


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> hai there


How are you Derek? 



Certs said:


> Hello lady


Good morning kind sir....wait it's evening there right? 



IC said:


> Heya Kylie, what's up?


Hi Alex. Not much, just getting through my work for the day. How about you?



EGame said:


> Bonsoir Madamoiselle!
> 
> (I'm using french in an attempt to sound charming) :sad:


You don't need to speak to French dear, you're already charming. 



Killswitch said:


> Here


<3 



IC said:


> Ah I do love Jager Bombs, especially when they do the full Jager Train on the bar. Not really familiar with Liquid Cocaine though, what's in it?


I have never had a Jager Bomb before. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been better, but I'm okay.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> <3


Did I make you blush on the rep comment? :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

K-dawg, when I hit the New York City, you and I NEED to get drunk together.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

That's a given at this point.

World domination plz


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Alex. Not much, just getting through my work for the day. How about you?
> 
> 
> I have never had a Jager Bomb before. :$


I'm just in bed, my sleep pattern has been a bit messed up since 'Mania :S.

Jagerbombs are nice, they taste a little bit like Dr. Pepper if I was comparing it to something.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> Did I make you blush on the rep comment? :$


Yes you did, but love ya for it. <33333333 



IC said:


> I'm just in bed, my sleep pattern has been a bit messed up since 'Mania :S.
> 
> Jagerbombs are nice, they taste a little bit like Dr. Pepper if I was comparing it to something.


That doesn't sound too good. It's not messing you around for uni or are you on a break?

Not a big fan of Dr. Pepper but I'm always willing to try something once.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Nah I'm off for Easter, but when I'm there I usually go to bed at that sort of time anyway. I had just got into a nice pattern of getting to sleep at a reasonable hour and then WM screwed it up. Anyway, I'm gonna try and sleep, later guys and gal


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

IC said:


> Jagerbombs are nice, they taste a little bit like Dr. Pepper if I was comparing it to something.


Jagerbombs taste like the 1p fizzy cola bottle sweets you get in cornershops noodles!!! not Dr Pepper...if they tasted like dr pepper I would NOT drink them, and bearing in mind they're my drink of choice.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Nah I'm off for Easter, but when I'm there I usually go to bed at that sort of time anyway. I had just got into a nice pattern of getting to sleep at a reasonable hour and then WM screwed it up. Anyway, I'm gonna try and sleep, later guys and gal


Well hopefully you get a better sleep pattern back soon.

Goodnight.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

If I could sticky rep comments Aussie yours would stand on top.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Switch & Aussie?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jager taste like cough syrup.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> If I could sticky rep comments Aussie yours would stand on top.


Awwwww. <333333 

This is why you're so awesome Switch.



Stratus™ said:


> Sup Switch & Aussie?


Hi Mike!  Not much happening here, just working. Pretty slow day to be honest. How about you?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

...Kid Rock @ WM25, nuff said!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

He really shit on himself.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Awwwww. <333333
> 
> This is why you're so awesome Switch.
> 
> ...


NM just got off work not too long ago.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™ said:


> NM just got off work not too long ago.


Lucky thing.  Do you have to work over Easter or are you getting a break?

Only 4 hours and 36 minutes left for me...not that I'm counting or anything. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah im stuck working 8am-6pm on Easter


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

10 hour shift on Easter??? That sucks. 

Extra pay though?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah. Just regular pay, The Store is too cheap to give Holiday Pay 


If its anything like last year's Easter,it will be the most boring 10hrs ever. We didnt do anything the entire time and it took Forever to get to 6pm


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

The Penis Game is fun imo.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™ said:


> Nah. Just regular pay, The Store is too cheap to give Holiday Pay
> 
> 
> If its anything like last year's Easter,it will be the most boring 10hrs ever. We didnt do anything the entire time and it took Forever to get to 6pm


Are you serious? That's bullshit. They should at least give you a bonus or something for the hours you put in. 

Well I hope this Easter goes a lot faster for you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Blissful immaturity.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

When you're as tired as I am, and can't sleep. Penis jokes are funny.

Fucking Wrestlemania fucked up my sleep patterns and I can't seem to get back to normal.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Dunno what I'm doing up either :/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Blissful immaturity.


Immature is something you could never be hun.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


>


Amazing song and video.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Superbrawl - _Taaaaake onnnn meeeee, TAKE ON ME!_

Oh hey?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

.Big.C. said:


> Fucking Wrestlemania fucked up my sleep patterns and I can't seem to get back to normal.


Ditto. I stayed up till 3AM to catch the replay after putting in a 1:30PM to 10PM shift at work that day and a 2PM to 11PM shift the day before and now I can't get my sleeping schedule right. Which blows when I have to get up at 10AM every day for class.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That is a pretty good song, tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel lost without you motherfucker!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm here to boost your self-esteem Derek. Don't apolgize to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, ok.

Truth- watching the new epsiode of South Park.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek, do you think ROH is ready for _The Technical Wizard?_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Technical Wizard? Are you talking about Joey Ryan?

This episode of South Park is pretty damn funny. They've made fun of Kanye West and Carlos Mencia.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, they show the back of his head in the last videowire.

I used to hate that guy and thought he sucked pretty bad but i've grown to enjoy him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only problem I see is that his character is somewhat close to what Aries is doing now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked Aries making fun of Roddy for not being able to cut promo's on the videowire.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They need to do that more often. Roddy is one of the worst promo cutters I've ever seen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a shame too. He'd be pretty good if he could cut decent promos. He always seems so awkward and worried when he has to do them. ROH sure is spending a lot of money on bringing in people i've realized and yet they have yet to announce the return of the one guy everyone wants back, Paul London.

Oh, Danielson said Tyler Black will be better than him one day. Black is good but not that good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Half of the people on their HDNet shows aren't regulars by any means.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well seems Kingston is on his way, Dark City Fight Club, Joey, probably London at some point, Cabana and Rave are back and you know Flair appearances are costing them a shitload.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I heard Rave is only going to be part time. And who knows how consistant they'll be with Kingston, or how coniststan he will be with keeping commitments.

Between the influx of talent and the new show, I have no idea how they are able to afford this. Maybe they took a page from the japanese promotions and got themselves some connections to the mob.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That would own. Or maybe they're just Heymanizing their business.

Rave only part time, aww shucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, not too many people are upset that Rave won't be at every show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Lita Cena rules...  (((I wish I knew who to give credit to for that...  )))*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That looks..... special


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's so........ emo. lol *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena would make the worst Emo ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Absolutely. He and dog collars simply don't mesh. 


It would make him more hated by the IWC however.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even know how that could be possible.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hello people


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kylie!!!!! *huggles* 

Look back a page at the Cena as an Emo picture I posted... *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oh i see how it is  Only Kylie gets the greeting *walks out*

:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- calling it a night. laterzzzzzzz.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh hey Nick. 


I typed my Kylie greeting before I saw your post. 


Edit- Night Derek*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sure :side:

Later Derek


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Hello people


Hi Nick, how are you? 



LadyCroft said:


> *Kylie!!!!! *huggles*
> 
> Look back a page at the Cena as an Emo picture I posted... *


Hi Sabrina!!  *hugs* <3 How is everything going?

:lmao Where on earth to you find that pic?



Sticksy said:


> Oh i see how it is  Only Kylie gets the greeting *walks out*
> 
> :side:


It's alright my dear, I'll give you plenty of hugs. 



Derek said:


> Truth- calling it a night. laterzzzzzzz.


Goodnight Derek.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick, how are you?
> 
> It's alright my dear, I'll give you plenty of hugs.


Pretty awesome. On holidays for a week now, i think i did well with my biochemistry exam today 

Awww shucks :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That's great Nick, well done! 

<3


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys.

I've actually started posting in the WWE section again. I'm so out of touch though haha!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep posting there and by the end of the week you'll be borderline retarded.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I dunno. Guys like Pyro, VaderFat and a few others make the place more interesting than it has been in recent months.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It's still semi-coma inducing most of the time. Speaking of which...your sig and avy. Fucking hell.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Its gets me neg rep which I find funny.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> Its gets me neg rep which I find funny.


srsly?
That's just sad.
Infact, I'm green repping you because I find it amusing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I got a headache looking at it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Relieve it by watching this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BAO3MpbFBs

Simply awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Best song they've done.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't like The Killers but i like that song for some reason.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> I don't like The Killers but i like that song for some reason.


They have got progressively shitter, I grant you, but they're not bad. The video is solid tho. Like a panto, except not shit.

80'sTrippin atm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzAnG4ID7Xo

Fucking love this band (and song :$)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sGsOCXMmt0

GIRLS ALOUD AND RADIOHEAD. WHAT A DAY.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That guy can hit a note.

Edit Hello Kylie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sGsOCXMmt0
> 
> GIRLS ALOUD AND RADIOHEAD. WHAT A DAY.


Fucking excellent. The latter bit anyway.

Vid is awesome. Awesome crowd as well...

Truth: Yeah @ KoK - Surprised at how many singers can still sing hits that they debuted with 10/20/30 years ago and still hit the high notes. That was the thing I noticed about a-ha. They've still got it and it's been 23 years since 'Take on Me' came out...

Hi Kylie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- For some reason A-Ha reminded me of this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JDTAqsMNEM


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- For some reason A-Ha reminded me of this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JDTAqsMNEM


haha. I guess there is some sort of similarity...
That song is sappy as shit though. srsly.
Still..not as bad as this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW0YLWWf2b8


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's one of the odd songs i like.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jimmy I'm expecting that you've heard and love this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsJTaMSx3_8


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> It's one of the odd songs i like.


It's a weird song. So simple, and yet catchy. They don't make music now like they did back then. It's too formulaic now; there's not feel...



Role Model said:


> Jimmy I'm expecting that you've heard and love this song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsJTaMSx3_8


You are correct in your assumption, although I seem to be addicted to Exit Music (for a film) as of late. Fucking love that song. 

Do need to fix my discography for Radiohead though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I need to be careful I don't want to listen to them too much, or I'll be burnt out by the time I see them in August. It always happens, I'll go on a huge Radiohead binge


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> That guy can hit a note.
> 
> Edit Hello Kylie.


How are ya mate? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie


Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I need to be careful I don't want to listen to them too much, or I'll be burnt out by the time I see them in August. It always happens, I'll go on a huge Radiohead binge




I'd love to see them live..but even more than that I'd love to see Depeche Mode live. They won't come to Australia though :sad:

I'm okay, Kylie, just enjoying the blissful melancholy of Radiohead.  How are you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Good morning~


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Good morning~


I notice that the rainfall for this time of year is unusually high; but enough of this frivolity. My message is serious. *Product Information.* _Information about a product._ Product-y Information-y stuff. 

I am Business man. I am Man-business? Business is order. Order is uncreased. Creases are a sign of moral decay. *Purge the Crease!*

_But in what method shall we implement the system matrix of this cabinet display picnic._

And so, allow us to demonstrate; Cheers.

*DER HOSENBUGLER​*-----

Hi Alex


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'd love to see them live..but even more than that I'd love to see Depeche Mode live. They won't come to Australia though :sad:
> 
> I'm okay, Kylie, just enjoying the blissful melancholy of Radiohead.  How are you?


My dear with the economy the way it is, no one will come here. 

Sounds like fun.  I'm alright thank you. Just finished dinner. I'm too tired to head to my water aerobics class tonight so I'm giving it a miss :$



IC said:


> Good morning~


Good evening.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> My dear with the economy the way it is, no one will come here.
> 
> Sounds like fun.  I'm alright thank you. Just finished dinner. I'm too tired to head to my water aerobics class tonight so I'm giving it a miss :$


I think it has more to do with the fact that they don't have a big fanbase in Aus, whereas they're HUGE in Europe (particularly Germany and the UK) and pretty big in the US.

I'll have to settle for the DVD/Blu Ray when it comes out.

Truth: Busy day wore Ms. Kylie out?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I notice that the rainfall for this time of year is unusually high; but enough of this frivolity. My message is serious. *Product Information.* _Information about a product._ Product-y Information-y stuff.
> 
> I am Business man. I am Man-business? Business is order. Order is uncreased. Creases are a sign of moral decay. *Purge the Crease!*
> 
> ...


wat?



> Hi Alex


Hey Jim, wassup?



Aussie said:


> My dear with the economy the way it is, no one will come here.
> 
> Sounds like fun.  I'm alright thank you. Just finished dinner. I'm too tired to head to my water aerobics class tonight so I'm giving it a miss :$
> 
> ...


Evening Kylie, how was your day?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I think it has more to do with the fact that they don't have a big fanbase in Aus, whereas they're HUGE in Europe (particularly Germany and the UK) and pretty big in the US.


My friend tried to get me into Radiohead again the other day, I still only like a couple of their songs tho


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> How are ya mate?


Great.
Another great song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUSDS9pkA2Y


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> wat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was watching Bill Bailey's latest show 'Tinselworm' before, and it has a sketch where he pays tribute to Kraftwerk and his love of Trouser presses...and it begins with the line 'Good Morning/Evening'  Just sorta ad-libbed from there...:$

Not much..Relaxin', Chillaxin'; Music-ing it up on a Thursday evening.

How are you?

Truth: Radiohead takes some getting into. I've had it on my computer for ages but really only got into them this year.




the king of kings said:


> Great.
> Another great song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUSDS9pkA2Y


I so approve. One of the greatest songs (and from one of the most popular) albums of all time. Just incredible.

In return; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1ImjjR3BTA

Glorious.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Busy day wore Ms. Kylie out?


Yes it has worn me out :$



IC said:


> Evening Kylie, how was your day?


Busy but I'm off all Easter which will be nice.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Another one of the odd songs i like.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=manxPVTLth8

Phil hasa weird look on his face in this.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea, I was bored.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I was watching Bill Bailey's latest show 'Tinselworm' before, and it has a sketch where he pays tribute to Kraftwerk and his love of Trouser presses...and it begins with the line 'Good Morning/Evening'  Just sorta ad-libbed from there...:$
> 
> Not much..Relaxin', Chillaxin'; Music-ing it up on a Thursday evening.
> 
> ...


I'm good thanks, probably gonna make some breakfast soon.



booned said:


> Yea, I was bored.


lmao, sig it


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Another one of the odd songs i like.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=manxPVTLth8
> 
> Phil hasa weird look on his face in this.


I can hear him cummin in Fallon tonite..*oh AMP* :side:

Yeah, another one of those songs that you like, but you know you should hate. And he always has a weird look on his face tbfh 



booned said:


> Yea, I was bored.


I laffed. YAR HHHAR!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

only thing that could make that pic better if he had a missing hand and just had the hook.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea but that would of taken too much effort.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

hey everyone


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hay there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I must have been out for a while because the rules seemed to have changed since I was gone.

Everyone loves Orton and Cena, hates Punk and thinks that he should get buried.

Everyone still hates Triple H though that will never change.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I tend to stay out of the wrestling threads.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I value my intelligence too much to regularly post in the rasslin thredz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard one of the most mind boggeling retarded idea's ever in a thread about the Triple threat match at Mania. not just about wrestling but ever.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> I heard one of the most mind boggeling retarded idea's ever in a thread about the Triple threat match at Mania. not just about wrestling but ever.


What was the gist of it?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That since Cena couldn't get his arms around Big Show to lock him into the STFU, that Edge should help him lock it in to make Big Show tap.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> That since Cena couldn't get his arms around Big Show to lock him into the STFU, that Edge shoudl help him lock it in to make Big Show tap.


:lmao

Fantastic.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw someone say today that Punk shouldn't cash in his MITB, win the Rumble, cash in at No Way Out, then choose himself as the person to wrestle at mania so he didn't have to wrestle anyone so he'd essentially turn heel.

Nice knowing everyone. I feel like killing myself just re-typing it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm now convinced that htese are the people behind Undertaker story line on SVR 2009.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

booned said:


> Yea, I was bored.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Do I want to know?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was actually talking to the guy above you.

But I don't think I want to know that either.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy folks


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Howdy


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The dragonball movie looks like a slap in the face of all its fans.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It looks like and is a slap in the face Tony.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Based on the trailer, I'm not gonna watch that piece of crap movie.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've got a monthly membership at my local cinema so I was essentially seeing it for free..

Even then it wasn't worth it..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Heck I'm going to see it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That would have been awesome if Frankie told HHH that he sucks. Then HHH tries to give him The Pedigree but Frankie bites him in the nuts.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty stoked at my results today, got 76 for a music performance, and got 75 for a teaching resource


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Triple H using a pirate gimmick would totally own.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What the fuck? That is Triple H?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yup..


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> Triple H using a pirate gimmick would totally own.


Him using any sort of distinguishable gimmick would be awesome. He could even walk around with Pirate Burchill.
Solid Grade A' ECDub Quality storyline rit thar.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Burchil could be Schmee, and they could both come to the ring on a pirate ship with HHH doing a kate winslet at the bow.

Their entrance music would be Celine Dion, My heart will go on.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> Burchil could be Schmee, and they could both come to the ring on a pirate ship with HHH doing a kate winslet at the bow.
> 
> Their entrance music would be Celine Dion, My heart will go on.


:lmao

Guest appearances from BadAss Billy Gunn as Ben Gunn (aka - The manager).


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an exam tonight to see if i'm going to qualify as a lifeguard or not. Feeling pretty confident actually.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Going to DC on Monday morning


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I see heroes dying


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

The TV programme?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I hear voices


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

in my head.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

REP 4 REP


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

credits 4 credits


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I taste blood that's drying


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I put on shit main events....


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

.:hb.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> in my head.


In my head hehehead. 

Zombie

Zombie 

Heh hehe hehe heh ehehe oh oh hoh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I feel tantalising


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Certs said:


> In my head hehehead.
> 
> Zombie
> 
> ...


That song > Orton's theme


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

BAH GAWD
WHAT A SLOBERKNOCKER
STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD
TOUGHER THAN A GOVERNMENT MULE
THE TOUGHEST SON OF A BITCH I'VE EVER MET
FOLEY! FOLEY IS BROKEN IN HALF!
WELCOME TO MON'NIGHT RAW!




>

vintage.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

A steaming, smoking, festering pile of grade z disembowled flesh, lying in sinew in a eastern european underground cestpit > Vintage.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

My farts are always vintage.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

IT'S THAT...THAT SUBMISSION MOVE~!~!~


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I honestly dont see the hate for Cole. He's made the role his own which not many can do.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't hate him, I like/enjoy the guy. Makes the show fun waiting for the vintages


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*BiPOLAR BEAR!*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> IT'S THAT...THAT SUBMISSION MOVE~!~!~


:lmao

OH MY! THE SWASHBUCKLING STYLE OF REY MYSTERIO!~ COME ON REY, COME ON REY!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

NO! NO!!!!!!!!!! NOT THIS WAY!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

OH MY!~

HERE
COMES
THE ANIMAL!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

THAT VIPER


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

THAT MONSTROUS _BULLY_!~


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

VINTAGE Undertaker


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

THE BEST PURE STRIKER IN THE HISTORY OF SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

One, TWO WE MAY HAVE A NEW CHAMPION NO, kickout at two.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WHAT AN EMOTIONAL ROLLERCOASTER


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The new guy on ECW wasn't bad considering it was his first day, tbh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

THIS PLACE HAS GONE CRAZY!

Oh wait, that's not him, that's Monsoon. My bad, carry on.

:$


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

THE NARCISSISTIC CHRIS JERICHO


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing beats testicular fortitude. NOTHING.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kelly looks so amazingly hot in that picture, Pat. I keep drooling over it everytime I see you post.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I couldn't agree more. One of the hottest pics I've ever seen, no lie.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Certs said:


> The new guy on ECW wasn't bad considering it was his first day, tbh.


Actually, Josh Matthews used to be the play by play guy on Velocity. If you are talking about him. I didn't see the show.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> I couldn't agree more. One of the hottest pics I've ever seen, no lie.


It is certainly no lie. Good god almighty.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, Kelly. I just came. :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Vintage Kelly Kelly


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I wouldn't know what to do if she was standing in front of me like that in real life.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Give her one, obviously.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> I wouldn't know what to do if she was standing in front of me like that in real life.


You get one hell of a erection.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Actually, Josh Matthews used to be the play by play guy on Velocity. If you are talking about him. I didn't see the show.


Might have been him, no idea tbh. Sounded like he knew what he was doing so maybe. 



PF69 said:


> Thanks, Kelly. I just came. :side:


Me too


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Big Dave's hit that.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

And said it was nothing special. That animal.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he did.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Certs said:


> And said it was nothing special. That animal.


Damn... that's cold.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

But when you hit as much pussy as Big Dave, who knows what's "special"


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dave tapped Kelly? Awesome


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

What a cute couple.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

BUG DAVE OWNS


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

So fucking awesome. Legend.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Seriously, I can stare at the picture all fucking day.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

...Jericho's like a vulture...*JERICHO'S A VULTURE!!!!1!!!*


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

The fact that people get paid to stalk celebrities is pretty sad.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

PF69 said:


> Seriously, I can stare at the picture all fucking day.


Me too. I think our brains think alike.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Rez said:


> The fact that people get paid to stalk celebrities is pretty sad.


And what makes it worse is that it's led to tragedies like Princess Diana dying.

Also, <3 The Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Great Band and Karen O is hot.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Also, <3 The Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Great Band and Karen O is hot.


I know right? I'm looking forward to seeing them on the 22nd of this month. They're playing in my University Campus.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

BIG FUCKIN' DAVE plz


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Rez said:


> I know right? I'm looking forward to seeing them on the 22nd of this month. They're playing in my University Campus.


Lucky. I've seen them play in the city 4 years ago and they put on one hell of a show.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Lucky. I've seen them play in the city 4 years ago and they put on one hell of a show.


Cool to hear. 

Where I lived 4 years ago I wouldn't have had the opportunity to see any band live.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Mr. Postman


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch is that Aubrey Graham in your sig/avy? If it is, I seriously think that dude owns. Loved him on Degrassi.

Truth: I have a big paper due on Monday. Yet still thinking what I should write. :sad:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

I love to sing along to bands like Underoath .


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I wear nice clothes.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

I smell nice.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I want my money for nothing and my chicks for free.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Play the Guitar on the MTV.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> I love to sing along to bands like Underoath .


*UnderOath kicks ass. :happy:

Hey peeps*


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sup dudessss 

Truth ~ Watching the Yankees


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *UnderOath kicks ass. :happy:
> 
> Hey peeps*


That they do :happy: and will continue to kick ass. 

What up?


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

God damn, long time no see folks.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Not a whole lot, just on the home stretch at work. I get out in an hour and twenty minutes. 

I can't wait for iMPACT! tonight.

SuperBrawl! How goes it, man?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here for about 10 minutes


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

It's good to be back in the TTT thread. I haven't been here for such a long time. :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Abyss said:


> It's good to be back in the TTT thread. I haven't been here for such a long time. :agree:


See, WF ALWAYS draws you back in.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its true. Everybody comes back at some point.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> See, WF ALWAYS draws you back in.


Yeah, and I did lurk a little bit the last two years. :$


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Abyss said:


> God damn, long time no see folks.


I don't know you but damnit have this for coming back:












Derek said:


> Truth- here for about 10 minutes


Here for your final minute! Go me!


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^^
Right on bro. :agree:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

There are like 2 posters who have lived up to their word and have not come back.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I can name...

Holt

THat's about it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KKUK would be the other.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

KKUK left? Probably the nicest member I met on here. Holt was a BAMF too. What happened to Diesel?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gone.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Left? Or banned?


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

Some Technical thoughts posted!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> KKUK would be the other.


And Cide.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow Cide too? I was pretty good friends with him as well. I guess that's what I get for leaving and coming back over a year later.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I haven't seen Cide on WF for probably close to 2 years now. It seems like it anyway.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Woah. So he left about the same time I did, maybe even a little earlier. Guess I never noticed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> And Cide.


I can't believe I forgot Cide.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen Cide on WF for probably close to 2 years now. It seems like it anyway.


I don't know who he is so that must be about right.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Very deadly threadly.


Anyone here?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

To quote Bruce "The Great, The BOss, The sex" Springsteen:

"IS THERE ANYONE ALIVE OUT THERE!!!"

AKA. Yes


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

there was this MrMondayNight who I was pretty tight with. He left too. 

And of course, my boy KKUK. So sad.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

IM QUALIFIED TO GUARD YOUR LIVES!


Totally past my test this evening.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AKA Well done Sarge


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello everyone


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh damn I've got to watch Lost!

I'll wait till after Halloween 4


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

LOST owns.

You interested on starting it or just want to watch the new episode?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Watching the new episode..

I've watched since the start.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Craig said:


> Watching the new episode..
> 
> I've watched since the start.


Do you like fishsticks?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you , Craig.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

AWESOM-O said:


> Do you like fishsticks?


I do. Does that imply anything?


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Derek said:


> Its true. Everybody comes back at some point.


Where's Hobo then? Or Swindy :side: 

Truth: I have the Ducktales theme stuck in my head thanks to Dele.

Ducktales Woohoo!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know how to do this!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spread the word: THE SPAM KINGDOM NEEDS ITS KING

Give me the crown plz.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Contentious.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm transmitting tonight.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I fucking love your banner, EGame. So simple, so slick. v. web2.0 imho.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Rez said:


> I do. Does that imply anything?


WHAT ARE YOU, A GAY FISH!?

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I fucking love your banner, EGame. So simple, so slick. v. web2.0 imho.


It's how I do it homie!

TBF I've grown tired of heavy brushing banners and stuff to the point where I can't use them anymore. Simple is so much more sleek and elegant.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If i put a picture in my sig, will it show up, becuase i've seen a couple free members that have pictures in their sigs.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

nope.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay. That's weird how theirs did.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

>:-(..


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I have no clue what i'm doing on here, but i'm buzzing.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Truth: I tried clicking on a video on Youtube, and it says:




This video is not available in your country

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

YEah certain videos are now unavailable in certain countries due to legal issues

For instance There are NO Music videos avaailable for viewing in the UK.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I haven't tried music videos yet, but I'm going to soon. The video that I just tried was a Wrestling video. I live in Indonesia, where wrestling is 110% illegal ever since that one incident that happened here. I guess that might have something to do with it.

So I guess I have to resort to other websites for wrestling then. :$ 

Edit: Music Videos work for me. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

All i get is " this video is not availible due to a copyright claim from World Wrestling Entertainemnt." It only happens every once in a while though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I was watching MTV's True Life earlier today. It was a story on Porn Addicts. All I got to say is that I thought that I was bad when it came to porn.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

There are some people that watch it 24/7 i would guess?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

One guy was watching it for 2 hours straight. Hell, I barely can watch it for 1 hour. Speaking of which, I haven't watched it in about a week. I'm talking about hardcore porn. I have seen some softcore porn on cable in the last week. But I don't count it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I can watch it for two hours straight, but i hardly ever watch it. Like once or twice a month maybe.

Truth- I saw Pirates 2 at blockbuster. dunno if it was edited or something though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's a softcore version of the movie. TBH, I'm surprised they even have it at Blockbuster.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there a kingdom beyond it all...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How can you make a hardcore a softcore? just show them naked and not show the doing it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Truth: Just got back from a standard non-uni night out (i.e. it was shit).


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know how it works when it comes to actually hardcore porn. I think it's heavily edited. Stuff on cable is pretty much fake.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Yo noodles you need to hit uk the WFers UK thread in the anything section if you haven't already, I'm tired and can't remember who has/n't...so yeah, do it!


Here...http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/451855-calling-all-uk-wfers.html


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> If i put a picture in my sig, will it show up, becuase i've seen a couple free members that have pictures in their sigs.


It's pretty simple you copy and paste the lines from someones signature and then add the code of an image or whatever you want and just paste it at the end of each post.

Make sure you get rid of your signature first though otherwise it will look weird.

I have sigs turned off though, have for some time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off to bed now. Goodnight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tofu is delicious!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> Tofu is delicious!


Fruity~! Delicious~!
Boy, I love them Skittles.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

I just took out the trash, tbh.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

What?? Skittle is back? Where??? 

EDIT: Oh no. No no no no no. Not me. not now. Someone save this fucking thread


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucking Certs. Way to kill the thread asshole :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I had Good Friday lunch just before.

It was pretty good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cool beans


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

The clock on my computer is two minutes behind, tbh.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess you could say that yes.

Listening to Boys Noize. It's good.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got the brains; you've got the looks. 
Let's make lots of money.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I've got the brains; you've got the looks.
> Let's make lots of money.


If you say so :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Panic! said:


> If you say so :side:


She's made you some kind of laughing stock,
Because you dance to disco and you don't like Rock.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

hmm...I don't quite get what you mean yet Roflcopta :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rock and roll ain't noise pollution, rock and roll it will survive.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rofl is singing the lyrics to the song that starts Beauty and the Geek


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Rofl is singing the lyrics to the song that starts Beauty and the Geek


AH...that american piece of trash show? :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I havn't watched it a while.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Panic! said:


> hmm...I don't quite get what you mean yet Roflcopta :side:


You're in love
and it feels like shame
Because she's gonna make a fool of you in public again.







I'm in a pop-py mood tbfh.



the king of kings said:


> Rock and roll ain't noise pollution, rock and roll it will survive.


I concur.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Rofl is singing the lyrics to the song that starts Beauty and the Geek


Is it really? :lmao Excellent.

Truth: I have never watched it; nor do I intend to, because it sounds like typical pretentious American shite, but good to see the song being appreciated.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*G'Day Kylie *


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey sexy people


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey people


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

wats up I-C, anyone need a fix of sex?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *G'Day Kylie *


Absolutely Fabulous? I know you are hun. 

How are you Jimmy?



hybrid666 said:


> Hey sexy people


How are you mate? 

EDIT - Hi Alex.  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Hey people


Sup Noodles? 



hybrid666 said:


> wats up I-C, anyone need a fix of sex?


elaborate? :/



Aussie said:


> Absolutely Fabulous? I know you are hun.
> 
> How are you Jimmy?


I actually mean't you, but w/e 

I'm...a little ticked off. Had a pretty shit day, but meh.

How are you?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello Hunny-Bunnys!


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah im great, just need to rub it up. what about u?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Absolutely Fabulous? I know you are hun.
> 
> How are you Jimmy?
> 
> ...





Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sup Noodles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good thanks, a little bit hungover and a little bit hungry though. How about you two?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

weirdest placement of a animal ever


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sup Noodles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a penis between my flaps, but i'll only give it to someone who buys me a premium membership and gives me rep


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> I'm good thanks, a little bit hungover and a little bit hungry though. How about you two?


I' mokay.
Total Popfest in Chateau de Copta this evening.



the king of kings said:


> weirdest placement of a animal ever


:lmao

The emu in 'Can you forgive her?' - Pet Shop Boys is also a wtf moment.

Sweet song btw. 



hybrid666 said:


> I need a penis between my flaps, but i'll only give it to someone who buys me a premium membership and gives me rep


:lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I actually mean't you, but w/e
> 
> I'm...a little ticked off. Had a pretty shit day, but meh.
> 
> How are you?


 I'm not fabulous though...but thank you. <3

Awww I'm sorry to hear that hun. I hope the rest of your weekend gets better. :$



hybrid666 said:


> yeah im great, just need to rub it up. what about u?


Was that to me or Coptafeel? :$



IC said:


> I'm good thanks, a little bit hungover and a little bit hungry though. How about you two?


I'm alright thanks Alex. Having a few drinks and relaxing for the night.


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

both because i'm pretty horny atm


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm not fabulous though...but thank you. <3
> 
> Awww I'm sorry to hear that hun. I hope the rest of your weekend gets better. :$
> 
> ...




Well, seeing as Coptafeel is like the S.A.S; On standby and ready in seconds 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, I think he's talking to you.


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

I need something better than this pen im doing it with atm, anyone who wants to get on hot pm's write 666


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Are you hitting on us?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hybrid, I don't really need to know when you're horny. :no:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Well, seeing as Coptafeel is like the S.A.S; On standby and ready in seconds 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, I think he's talking to you.


You're the cute one hun so I think he's talking to you.  

Jim dear, did you get my PM?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I've found Nick's favourite album:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

extra points for the fact there is an underage girl on the cover.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

hybrid666 said:


> both because i'm pretty horny atm















Aussie said:


> You're the cute one hun so I think he's talking to you.
> 
> Jim dear, did you get my PM?


I'm hardly cute. 

Message received loud and clear, Mama Bear. Everything is A-O-K. Roger Oscar Foxtrot Lima out.



Craig said:


> I think I've found Nick's favourite album:


I chuckild.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

:lmao :lmao That's harsh Craig!

How are you by the way?


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

cmon guys.. i can't get myself even on the verge of it? i need some help.... i'm talking to you honeycopta


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this is Nick's favorite song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnejNGprm3I

When you really listen to it, this song is fucking creepy.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm hardly cute.
> 
> Message received loud and clear, Mama Bear. Everything is A-O-K. Roger Oscar Foxtrot Lima out.


Yes you are. 

Oh good. I just wanted to make sure. You know where to find me though if you need to. :$



hybrid666 said:


> cmon guys.. i can't get myself even on the verge of it? i need some help.... i'm talking to you honeycopta


You can be on the verge of whatever you want, but that doesn't mean we have to know about it.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Aussie said:


> :lmao :lmao That's harsh Craig!
> 
> How are you by the way?


I'm great acctually...

Slightly hungover but great!

I won't ask back because you've already had to answer like 3 times...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seems like i'm the only one who's not hungover and has had a great day.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

hybrid666 said:


> cmon guys.. i can't get myself even on the verge of it? i need some help.... i'm talking to you honeycopta


Honeycopta? ascuse me wtf r u doin :/



the king of kings said:


> I'm pretty sure this is Nick's favorite song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnejNGprm3I
> 
> When you really listen to it, this song is fucking creepy.


It's an epic song though. I particularly like how PDiddy covered it on his first album as a tribute to Notorious B.I.G. 
Stalkin' much?



Aussie said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> Oh good. I just wanted to make sure. You know where to find me though if you need to. :$
> 
> ...


I'm not.

 <3

Pfff. Don't be such a prude, Kylie 
Hybrid, take your flirting to AYT or Rants plz.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Glad you're doing well. 

Yeah just read back a page or two for the answer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hybrid, just hold you sexual fustration until Vaderfat gets back. He will be more then happy to help you.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Seems like i'm the only one who's not hungover and has had a great day.


I'm not hungover. I'm still drinking. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm not.
> 
> <3
> 
> ...


You are dear.

<3333

Oh hush, I am not. I just don't need to know when he's horny


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oi childrens.

Your kingdom needs its king!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Tony!!  How are you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie! I'm fine thanks, you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello

Truth: I have my first driving lesson in and hour and a half


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

cool.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Balls of Steel.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Balls to the wall.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: I have my first driving lesson in and hour and a half


I hope you do good. I remember when I had my driving lesson years ago. My trainer was awesome. He was serious when it came to learning but he still had fun. Those were the days.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I failed my first driving test.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I won't.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I passed my driving test. I only had two minor things. Other than that, I did great.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm half assing my driving atm....
Should be learning, but I have no practical use for a car yet...Hard to convince myself to actually get out and practice...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I kept failing, but it was stuff that you would get a autofail on, like one time i got 2 mistakes. Eventually passed though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Kylie! I'm fine thanks, you?


Not too bad thanks Tony. 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Hello
> 
> Truth: I have my first driving lesson in and hour and a half


Hi Pete.  Good luck with the driving lesson.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I got some campaigning to do!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

resize it and put it in your sig.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> I got some campaigning to do!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> I got some campaigning to do!


You'd have my vote


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll vote for you Tony.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Now all we need is an election...:side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Now all we need is an election...:side:


Can I be your running mate?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll be the speech writer.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

David is still working on making me Dumpster mod. Rajah thinks they don't need one but he'll come around.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> David is still working on making me Dumpster mod. Rajah thinks they don't need one but he'll come around.


Let's run a campaign together, brother.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Probably a good call. Who wouldn't vote for someone with that Kelly pic in their sig?!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I will support.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> Now all we need is an erection...:side:


:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

3Dee said:


> :side:


:lmao :lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you all. 

We would make you proud, you know.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

We sure would.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Certs should join the MSN mass convo :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kelly Kelly's boobs are pretty much perfect.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I would certainly hit them.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm working but I'll sign on for you


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The things i'd do.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Oh sorry guys, I voted for Rajah, not Alco.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Someone should invite me :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've honestly never been in a mass MSN convo.. ever


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't remember if I've been in one.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been in a couple of the classic ones, Nick's inappropriate advances on Lexie were a personal highlight :side:.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nick and Lexie, those were the nights. Now he's moved onto Hannah since Lexie turned 16 :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:hijacked:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never been in an MSN convo, period.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

ANDY~!~

How you been dude?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MSN convos were the shit back in 07.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

truth- about to buy tickets for the WWE house show coming to town in May.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I remember quite well when I was purchasing tickets for monthly house shows, and then the product died.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

umm... sorry?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth: Yeah


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> umm... sorry?


That's Vince's job.

TONY


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> ANDY~!~
> 
> How you been dude?


Pretty good. Had the week off so I could chill. I've been drunk most of the time, though.

How's it going with you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty good, got a week off of uni which will be spent relaxing, sleeping, and a bit of work


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- went to buy tickets online, and within a few seconds of the tickets being online, the best I could get was 4th row. I call Bullshit.

So I decided to get tickets in the first row of the lowest above floor seating area.

edit- looked at a map of the arena, and these seats are probably going to suck balls. :cuss:


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Be glad you don't have to resort to buying tickets off eBay. Had to pay twice the original amount for concert tickets and I'm still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, I had a choice of either going down to the boxoffice or buying online. Now I really wish I had just gone down there, I probably would have been able to get better tickets.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

That and you don't have to pay an online processing fee so its probably cheaper.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth: Currently playing CoD world at War. Onliners


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The online fee for this was only 3 dollars, so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

3 dollars too much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe.

Truth- I'm going back to bed.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome sig Tony!~


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sure thing.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Derek said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Truth- I'm going back to bed.


Ciao.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: I need a new banner.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Kicking, squealing, gucci litle piggy.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

lack of activity


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Have no fear, your king is here.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Future WG&T mod?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nothing much. I'm still trying to persuade David. ;D

How's you?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*:lmao

That banner rocks.*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

. 

In truth, this is the only section I thrive in.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Nothing much. I'm still trying to persuade David. ;D
> 
> How's you?


Haha, I'm good thanks, just relaxing and watching tv.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: About to drop a bombshell...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Drop it


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in the bunker, i'm ready...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know the whole Destiny thing during the Strike?

He had already apppointed two stafff for if he got made admin..

Me and Seb for Word Games Mods :lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Obviously, Craig, with me as your king now, that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll be The Macbeth to your Duncan...


Did I just make a Shakespeare reference? :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

King Alco


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder if Destiny has rejoined again yet...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

IC said:


> I wonder if Destiny has rejoined again yet...


All I know is he's made three more forums since he got banned


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Dirt Sheet is pretty damn funny this week.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

IC said:


> I wonder if Destiny has rejoined again yet...


The former so-called "Head of Direction".


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Fun times. We should have them again some time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

So Tony, your the so-called king of word games.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It is as they say, Freakster.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Good for you.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

How are ya, PF?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- still pretty upset over the tickets I bought for the WWE house show coming to my town next month.

I was on their site and kept clicking on "buy tickets" until the exact moment they went on sale, and the best I could get was 4th row on the floor. I had those seats last year and they sucked. So I decided to to get tickets in the lowest above floor seating I could find. I bought the tickets, and then when I checked the arena map (that they so nicely don't offer to you when you are trying to buy the tickets) I found that the seats I got will be in the corner, meaning we'll have a shitty view.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> How are ya, PF?


I doing just fine. I just finished up my vacation. You?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- still pretty upset over the tickets I bought for the WWE house show coming to my town next month.
> 
> I was on their site and kept clicking on "buy tickets" until the exact moment they went on sale, and the best I could get was 4th row on the floor. I had those seats last year and they sucked. So I decided to to get tickets in the lowest above floor seating I could find. I bought the tickets, and then when I checked the arena map (that they so nicely don't offer to you when you are trying to buy the tickets) I found that the seats I got will be in the corner, meaning we'll have a shitty view.


I've experienced the same thing. I clicked buy tix at the very first second and only got third row. Good view though, gotta admit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't mind 2nd row, and I might take 4th row, but being as short as I am, 4th row and beyond is pretty awful for me. Everybody is always standing up and I can't see shit.

I'm going to see if I can win some better tickets on the radio or something.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I wouldn't mind 2nd row, and I might take 4th row, but being as short as I am, 4th row and beyond is pretty awful for me. Everybody is always standing up and I can't see shit.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can win some better tickets on the radio or something.


I think they always give away first row seats or something. I can never fucking get them, no matter what I do.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Question for anyone who knows anything about the O2 Arena/WWE events: are there such rows as AA and HH that go in front of the usual A-Z rows?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

whats up TTT?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KIF, I need a sidekick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dead thread.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't have the time to be somebody's sidekick, I can barely keep mine from playing crappy video games.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Fire Pro Wrestling G would be a lot more fun if I could read Japanese and navigate through the menus.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aren't there guides online you could use?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rez said:


> Fire Pro Wrestling G would be a lot more fun if I could read Japanese and navigate through the menus.


Is that the latest version of Fire Pro Wrestling?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess I could look around. 

I wish I could emulate Fire Pro Wrestling Returns for the PS2, then there wouldn't be a problem.



Swagg said:


> Is that the latest version of Fire Pro Wrestling?


Nope, it's the one for the original Playstation. I downloaded it because its easy to emulate and I've already played through Super Fire Pro Wrestling X Premium for the SNES and the Gameboy Advance counterparts .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yoyoyoyoyo you mfing gay fish


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Do you like fishdicks?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

South Park had Kayne West down to a T tonight. (Y)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats what made it great


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It was quite simply the best episode so far of season 13.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I did enjoy the random beheading.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

You say that every episode Tony. :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds lame.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

D
E
A
D


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

.:hb.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The sound of silence.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Edge/Cena had a pretty good promo on SmackDown!, best part of the show.

Hardy/Hardy had a better flow than their Mania match, but I wouldn't say it was better.

You watch it Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I don't get Smackdown until tomorrow night.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ahhhh...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, I'll just watch it tomorrow.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's only worth it for Cena/Edge. The rest was pretty mediocre. 

Benjmain and MVP weren't even there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I know MVP worked a dark match. And I think Shelton is still healing up from almost killing himself at mania.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess that is understandable.

At least for Shelton.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Is it me or did he barely make contact with anyone on the dive off the ladder, even though there was the rest of them there to break his fall.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

.Big.C. said:


> Is it me or did he barely make contact with anyone on the dive off the ladder, even though there was the rest of them there to break his fall.


It's not just you, nobody caught him like they should have, and he almost landed head-first.

Truth - This bad boy arrive on my doorstep today:










I now own autographed DVDs from:
- Jeff Jarrett
- Kurt Angle
- AJ Styles
- Christopher Daniels
- Samoa Joe
- Styles, Joe, & Daniels on one DVD
- Team 3D
- Christian Cage
- Homicide & Hernandez
- Raven
- Kevin Nash


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sup bitches.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Mike.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

will94 said:


> I now own autographed DVDs from:
> - Jeff Jarrett
> - Kurt Angle
> - AJ Styles
> ...


Very Nice. All those guys are great in person as well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Finished with my woman 'cos she couldn't help me with my mind.
People think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're not insane Copta. You're naked.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> You're not insane Copta. You're naked.


Guilty.

What's up Macdaddy?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I drank some vodka tonight and I have my cowboy hat on.

Lady Croft and Aussie would be creamin for McDreamin' to be frank.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You would say that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Because it would be true.

I'm starting to look more like Josh Brolin in No Country every day. Its the stashe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still look like a young George Costanza.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're fiance should be wary of stamp glue then.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know who I look like.
I guess I look like me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I ever get one, I'll be sure to warn her.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

good call, also be sure to not carry your rascal scooter in public


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I'll have to remember that one, it sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao

Rascal Scooter?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Iraqistan


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMERIKASTAN!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's not a country.







yet.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sugar coated sex gibbon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It will be soon....


Comrade.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dah.

Truth- watching 'The Soup'


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> It will be soon....
> 
> Comrade.


Let us toast glorious motherland; with our molotov cocktails.

The Soup?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a comedy show with clips from talk shows as jokes.

Jim I saw Aussie got hot for your eyebrows,


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's a show where they show clips from TV shows and mock them. Its great.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Jim I saw Aussie got hot for your eyebrows,


hmm?



Derek said:


> It's a show where they show clips from TV shows and mock them. Its great.


Sounds fantastic. There's so much shit on TV to mock these days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jim's eyebrows = awesome!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Jim's eyebrows = awesome!


<3

...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Grow a mustashe!

He's dead Jim!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Grow a mustashe!
> 
> He's dead Jim!


1. I should/am

2. Who's dead? :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Some jobber on Star Trek.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJQwHwP0ojI


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Some jobber on Star Trek.


SPACE WEATHER.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't look great with a mustache


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> I don't look great with a mustache


I have a semi-moustache and semi goatee look atm...
It looks better when I have it compared to clean shaven (imo)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jim pimps with a beard.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I look better clean shaven.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Jim pimps with a beard.


You could kill people with yours, Eric. Srsly.
I bet there's some corpses of mexicans in your basement.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't tell.

My beard is gone now, the mustashe remains.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You should have challenged Mike Knox to a beard off.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Don't tell.
> 
> My beard is gone now, the mustashe remains.


Tell what? 

That's a shame. Your awesomeness levels has depleted.
Better start screaming 'JUMBO' or someshit....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, thats Andy the black scotsman's job.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Nah, thats Andy the black scotsman's job.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Correct.

Nah my mustashe is pure 'Wild Midwest', thus greater than my 'hobo beard.'


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Correct.
> 
> Nah my mustashe is pure 'Wild Midwest', thus greater than my 'hobo beard.'


Are we talking 'tumbleweed inducing' Wild Midwest or 'Matt Bellamy/ Knights of Cydonia' Wild Midwest?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* HOLY shit. My wireless internet connection actually works~!~!  *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My mustashe is starting to curl at the ends so therefore it is cooler. His is thicker though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * HOLY shit. My wireless internet connection actually works~!~!  *


Fantastic news.
How are you feeling, Lexie?



McQueen said:


> My mustashe is starting to curl at the ends so therefore it is cooler. His is thicker though.


Who? Bellamy's?

Truth:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes.

Lexie you up for an e-threesome with me and Jim? And Sticksy, and Certs and Andy and Gin and Killswitch and Porn Freak and Seb and Derek2k_4?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Yes.
> 
> Lexie you up for an e-threesome with me and Jim? And Sticksy, and Certs and Andy and Gin and Killswitch and Porn Freak and Seb and Derek2k_4?


I decline to comment. I don't want to be sleeping on the eCouch tonight :/

btw,










I laffed.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* :side: wat

Jim, get on MSN. Plz. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Waldo was big pimpin with Wizard Whitebeard.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * :side: wat
> 
> Jim, get on MSN. Plz. *


I agree.

Yes dear.



McQueen said:


> Waldo was big pimpin with Wizard Whitebeard.


Indeed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I never found Waldo.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dead thread.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Just watched Smackdown, loved it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeff's swanton on the Strecher looked painfull.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-YiLU0SkIo

<3

Truth:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Jeff's swanton on the Strecher looked painfull.


Sure did, pretty awesome that he landed on it pretty perfectly though.


I love the cure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- My sister was looking through her facebook stuff, looking for a friend to add, and she saw someone named Joe Jonas.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- My sister was looking through her facebook stuff, looking for a friend to add, and she saw someone named Joe Jonas.


You should probably get your sister to span his inbox with the musings of true music lovers. Or kill him


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't feel like spending time in prison.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Lexie you up for an e-threesome with me and Jim? And Sticksy, and Certs and Andy and Gin and Killswitch and Porn Freak and Seb and Derek2k_4?


*cough*



Oh and over here Waldo is called Wally.

And his TV show still sucked.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens. Have no fear....


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Our King is Here!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bow down to the, bow down to the king.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Behold the king of kings~!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

God save the king.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

**lurking**


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No craig. Just, no.
And I still have some of those books somewhere 



Alcoholic said:


> Childrens. Have no fear....


Omy. Who's the sexy man with a sexy plan? Alcoholic!



Craig said:


> Our King is Here!


Behold the King; and his shaggadelic bannah


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Win today and we're safe, Seabs...do you agree?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I remember when JAMES went out of his way to look like the Rock, impersonating him with foolish promos an all. Maybe I have to do the same with a certain King of Kings gimmick. :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Win today and we're safe, Seabs...do you agree?


*Exactly what I've been saying all week. Newcastle will be doomed for the drop if they lose too. West Brom were stuffed all the way and Boro look down and out now.*


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Some jobber on Star Trek.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJQwHwP0ojI


I was just about to post that for you!!!


yeah I was reading back...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> I remember when JAMES went out of his way to look like the Rock, impersonating him with foolish promos an all. Maybe I have to do the same with a certain King of Kings gimmick. :side:


I wouldn't. That kinda thing is really really really lame.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> I wouldn't. That kinda thing is really really really lame.


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Save_Us_Beattie


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gimmicks lol.

:argh:*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up up, and watching Liverpool versus Blackburn on Sky Sports 1.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: The Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy stretcher match on SmackDown was pretty good for a tv match.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Going see the new fast & furious film, later on today, hope its good.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Was the match better than the mania ladder match???


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

.Big.C. said:


> Was the match better than the mania ladder match???


MITB?

Nah, not even close. Their Extreme Rules match at Mania was better than the stretcher match. Still there was some pretty good spots in the stretcher match.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Should I bother downloading Smackdown?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I meant the extreme rules match sorry, je suis tres fatigue!!!

I wasn't a far of their extreme rules match tbh, not enough wrestling, it was almost spot, connected to spot. Sometimes it's a little bit of wrestling thrown in is needed to cement it all together imo.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Smackdown was very solid last night. Edge/Cena promo was intense and it was nice to see Priceless get some mat time.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

.Big.C. said:


> I meant the extreme rules match sorry, je suis tres fatigue!!!
> 
> I wasn't a far of their extreme rules match tbh, not enough wrestling, it was almost spot, connected to spot. Sometimes it's a little bit of wrestling thrown in is needed to cement it all together imo.


There were a few spots in it but not much in terms of wrestling. Again, it was good for a tv match.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Smackdown was very solid last night. Edge/Cena promo was intense and it was nice to see Priceless get some mat time.


The Edge/Cena promo was excellent. I was hoping for Striker to be on commentary though.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a strange combination because they now have 2 Play by Play commentators, hopefully they will get shoved around during the draft come monday.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

They should've moved striker over imo, him and JR would work well together, despite it being somewhat unconventional.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Todd didn't do that bad. 

The strecher match was pretty good. Jeff either Botched a move when he did the leg drop that didn't hit anything or he was actually trying to catapult the Strecher into matts jaw.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> Todd didn't do that bad.


True, but Striker would have been better.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

So Grisham's calling Smackdown now? lame.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> So Grisham's calling Smackdown now? lame.


Aren't you uninterested in wrestling?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Aren't you uninterested in wrestling?


Semi-Semi. 
I don't watch the programming, but I keep half an eye on the news...if only so that I can hold discussions with you lot 

But srsly, why give (I assume, Play By Play) to a guy as competent as a stick of celery and as charismatic as a puffer fish.
Why not promote Striker, who is obv. a superior commentator.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JR is colour now. It's not a bad change.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

JR + Striker > JR + Grisham though.

When's the draft?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Grisham and JR wont be staying together on SD. I'm pretty sure of that with the draft coming up. 

Edit: Raw this week.*_


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ....as charismatic as a puffer fish.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> _*Grisham and JR wont be staying together on SD. I'm pretty sure of that with the draft coming up.
> 
> Edit: Raw this week.*_


(Y)

So Soon? Wasn't the one last year in like..June?



.Big.C. said:


>


:lmao 

Excellent.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Coach for commentator.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah it was Jimmy. Brand split kinda lost it's meaning though.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The brands are kinda unsplit, so the draft doesn't really matter unless they want to re-split the brands.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

b0r3d


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Also bored.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Ben?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Foookin Shit'ole.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much noodles, pretty sweet day and night


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Foookin Shit'ole.


wat??


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

King of kings, that happens every year around WM though. Cena will go to SD, HHH to RAW, and then everyone will be sticking to their brands, minus the tag teams. Also, does anyone know that song they use at the beginning of the WM recap packages (not the ACDC one, the one with opera sounding crap at the beginning)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao

How is that a certainty, Susan?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dead thread


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

>:-(.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just fell down my stairs and got rugburn on both my arms. Quite the way to start the day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought it was pretty funny actually. My7 roomate missed it though, he must have taken the dogs aout.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

~!

Sup?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing much, just came to see whats going on here.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Fuck all, place seems dead tonight.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I posted it only just last page but does anyone else agree this pic is epic???


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a fish?


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

McQueen, do you like fishsticks?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

lol...saying it's just a fish is in a way the same as saying Megan Fox is just a woman...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ERIC!!!!


Truth: Pissed off at the shitty quality of Doctor Who..

Come on that one episode was supposed to replace this years series and it... was awful


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoy seafood in general.

CRAIG!!!!

I don't find Megan Fox all that attractive aside from she has a nice toned body.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I don't find Megan Fox all that attractive aside from she has a nice toned body.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I enjoy seafood in general


What are you? A gay fish? :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There are plenty of gay fish in the sea for me then. And they are delicious.

I'm think of joining the Army Jeff. The Austrian army.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I don't find Megan Fox all that attractive aside from she has a nice toned body.


Ok then to reiterate(sp)...Saying ...it's just a fish, is like saying Derek is just a member of a wrestling forum...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well he is. No offence to Derek.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

McQueen said:


> There are plenty of gay fish in the sea for me then. And they are delicious.
> 
> I'm think of joining the Army Jeff. The Austrian army.


I assume you haven't watched South Park for a while. 










Ohey, welcome new member. I'm sure you are gonna enjoy getting pissed on by your officer. (no joke)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WHAT? In that case Sticksy can go.

Oh hey 10,000 posts.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

McQueen said:


> WHAT? In that case Sticksy can go.
> 
> Oh hey 10,000 posts.


Kinda true, the picture I posted also indicates that Nick should be there. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. Do they have problems with gay Australians in the military?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I hate when you see someone that you haven't seen in a really long time and you can't remember their name but they remember yours. Happened last night.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I hate when you meet someone and you don't recognise them...

then after like 10 minutes soemoen else says their name and you suddenly remember who they are and that you've been telling them shit you don't want them to hear..

Happened to me last Tuesday.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Yeah. Do they have problems with gay Australians in the military?


They have a strange hate for Australians. But his gayness makes up for it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hello everyone


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig have you met Andy at the pub yet?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Craig have you met Andy at the pub yet?


Sorry I took so long to answer

No..

But damn I should try! He only lives 40 minutes away...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Do it. 
Truth: Packing for my spring break vacation.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Cena/Edge promo is one of the best I've seen this year.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I didn't really like it. Cena kept going from philosophical to regular pumped-up Cena, and Edge barely talked from what I can remember.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I saw a pic so awesome, I had to put it in my sig.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

THAT.IS.AMAZING


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was also my reaction to seeing it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao that is great.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Finally got my tickets to see the Yeah Yeah Yeahs :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who?

And i'm pretty sure if Alcho is the "King" around here that makes me the f'n emperor of the universe then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool beans Rez.

and if you're emporer McQueen, what does that make me?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder what it'd make me. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Concubine Derek. Remember Derek real people in power just make other people do the work for them.

Master of The Harem; Killswitch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Concubine? Fuck that noise.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Who?


An indie rock band from NY. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D777-pVuTeE

They're playing in my University but they sold out before I had the chance to buy tickets. Had to resort to eBay to get them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like the Yeah Yeah Yeahs. have fun at the show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know who they are Rez. Karen O and all that noise.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Johnneh's just mah bitch.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to see Disturbed + All That Remains May 29th


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alco's banner would be better with a Centaur.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm from NY, and have no idea who they are Rez. I like the Ting Tings though.

McQueen is so hot when he talks medieval


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's you answer to everything Eric.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Certs said:


> I'm from NY, and have no idea who they are Rez. I like the Ting Tings though.


Odd. They're probably one of those U.S. bands that are a lot more popular abroad than in the States like Kings of Leon.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'd shag Eric back to the stone age. I'm not kidding.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Centaur's, Minotaur and owlbear's are badass.

Certs i'll go midieval in your ass.

I've given up on trying to convince the poster NonCentz that Evan Bourne/Matt Sydal is the worst heel ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Centaur's, Minotaur and *owlbear's* are badass.


You mean Moonkin?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Griffins are pretty awesome.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Probably Rez. The indy scene is huge here but I'm not a part of it. 

On a lighter note, I got pretty wasted last night and made out with a 39 year old woman. And she was HOT. When we left the pub I called her to meet up and she said: 



> I would love to, but you're too young for me, and I don't want a 'casual' relationship. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have sex with you and I'm sure it would be FABULOUS but I dunno. Ugh, call me tomorrow


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Johnneh's just mah bitch.


:shocked:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> :shocked:


You're the only guy I'd tolerate in a threesome. :shocked:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Rez said:


> An indie rock band from NY.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D777-pVuTeE
> 
> They're playing in my University but they sold out before I had the chance to buy tickets. Had to resort to eBay to get them.


I'll be seeing them at T In The Park 

Sandwiched inbetween Lady GaGa and Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

39? Damn. You go for the cougars, Certs?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Certs i'm down for a Supreme-Triple-Team.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Craig said:


> I'll be seeing them at T In The Park
> 
> Sandwiched inbetween Lady GaGa and Franz Ferdinand


Cool. I've never been to a festival before but I'd like to at some point in time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I didn't know what Cougars meant until I watched 30 Rock

True Story.


It'll be my first festival Rez...


And since it's sponsored by a beer company (Who might I add, have their main brewery on the street I was born in) I will try my damnest to get drunkf or 3 full days!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Not really Derek. In fact, when I heard about her last week (my friends hung out w/her last Friday too) I had my doubts. But I'm not gonna lie, she's fucking HOT. 

McQueen, it would be worth it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I learnt the term from How I Met Your Mother - no idea where it was used first though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can see us acting out the "Don't cross the streams!" scene from Ghostbusters.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

IC said:


> I learnt the term from How I Met Your Mother - no idea where it was used first though.


I need to get round to watching season 4 of How I met Your Mother



McQueen said:


> I can see us acting out the "Don't cross the streams!" scene from Ghostbusters.


On the condition I get to be Bill Murray I'm fine with this...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I can see us acting out the "Don't cross the streams!" scene from Ghostbusters.


:lmao epic


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Craig said:


> I didn't know what Cougars meant until I watched 30 Rock
> 
> True Story.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend not getting drunk to the point that you don't know who you're watching play.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd recommend you shut up Rez, thats why people go to festivals.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Rez said:


> I'd recommend not getting drunk to the point that you don't know who you're watching play.


Um.. But that kind of fucks up my three point plan

1) Enjoy Friday - especially Kings Of Leon
2) Get drunk on Saturday (Get Sober for The Killers)
3) Get completely smashed on Sunday and fuck anything that moves and has a vagina (And isn't a sheep)

Which is fine by me because I hate blur and as such have no reason to remember seeing them...


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'd recommend you shut up Rez, thats why people go to festivals.


That seems pretty pointless imo. You can get drunk on many other occasions. Why spend a hundred + pounds to do it? Its not very often you get the opportunity to see a bunch of bands and its something I'd probably want to remember.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The point is to have fun Rez. I know its not allowed where you come from.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah but if you're doing what I'm doing which is camping with 30 friends for three nights in a field...

And the acts are only on for 5 hours each day...

you need drinkd amnit!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> The point is to have fun Rez. I know its not allowed where you come from.


Pfft I've been drunk on quite a few occasions so that doesn't really have anything to do with it. Drinking can be fun but what I dislike is that pretty much every social activity here revolves around it. You can have fun without getting drunk too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Will Andy be there because if so I don't think alcohol shortage will be a problem.

Rez you need to get drunk and have promicous sex with some girl you'll never see again. Then you'll understand the power of alcohol related fun.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Will Andy be there because if so I don't think alcohol shortage will be a problem.


Andy won't be tehre

he will be in spirit though...

Spirit such as Vodka...

Lots and lots of vodka


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Rez you need to get drunk and have promicous sex with some girl you'll never see again. Then you'll understand the power of alcohol related fun.


Possibly :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just hang out near Craig's campsite and it will happen. Just might be leftovers.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

They'd better be halal.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Just hang out near Craig's campsite and it will happen. Just might be leftovers.


You haven't been near people from Central Scotland before..

NO LEFTOVERS

Although Fallon will be there, just spill some Smirmoff on the gorund within 30 feet of her and she'll be at you....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMP will be there.

I'll be there in a kilt.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> AMP will be there.
> 
> I'll be there in a kilt.


You go anywhere in that campsite in a kilt and you will be bludgeoned to death

Quite a few Scottish people (Myself included) Hate Kilts witha FIERY PASSION

Oh you will also be bludgeoned to death if you think that:

Scottish people talk like Groundskeeper Willy
That BRaveheart was only set 14 years ago
That William Wallace is alive
That in anyway shape or form Braveheart is true.

ANd of course AMP Will be there

as will Nick.. any chance to see drunk, horny underage girls and he'll be there...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Nick won't be there, isn't there a minimum age for kids at festivals?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

IC said:


> Nick won't be there, isn't there a minimum age for kids at festivals?


16

but below if they have people over 18 with them..

and the age range of my group of friends going is from 15-21...

so Nick will be there...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm dressing as Rowdy Roddy Piper and theres nothing you fuckers can do about it! I'll be extra offencive and be half-black Piper.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'm dressing as Rowdy Roddy Piper and theres nothing you fuckers can do about it! I'll be extra offencive and be half-black Piper.


I will bow down to you if you do that..

seriously..


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't forget the gum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It would be awesome.

There are 17 Triangles.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Craig said:


> 16
> 
> but below if they have people over 18 with them..
> 
> ...


I guess, I mean is there even such thing as "consent" among Glaswegian girls :side:


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

NIN announced a Manchester tour date omfg


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Rez said:


> NIN announced a Manchester tour date omfg


Seeing them at T In THe Park too!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Craig said:


> Seeing them at T In THe Park too!


Aren't you going to have fun :side: 

So far they're the best live act I've seen. 

Dammit the tickets aren't even up for sale yet :/


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Metallica is the best live act I've ever seen.

Jay-Z and Bloodhound Gang also deserve honourable mentions.


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going to meet Bret Hart on Wednesday!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thread killers.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Isn't that your job?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It is.

Truth- uploading a new video on Youtube. It's a clip of the match where the pic in my sig is from.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I might take a look as I'm not really doing anything atm. 

The few Japanese matches I've seen on tv have been from NOAH.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: new sig


Dedicated to my second favourite match ever after just re-watching it...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's the vid


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok...

That was awesome...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Goto is a badass.

The future is Go and Goto.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

RAPE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GO SHIOZAKI!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I just ate a REESTER BUNNY and it felt like an orgasm in my mouth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Creamy filling?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Creamy filling?


Hard as rock with a soft centre. OooohAhhh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I stopped watching my DVD because I thought people would be on tonight and this is pretty pathetic. I blame you RoboCopta


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nah just peanut buttery godness layered with chocolaty goodness.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Craig who's that in your sig?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chocolate and peanut butter is a match made in heaven. If only Bacon somehow fit in.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I stopped watching my DVD because I thought people would be on tonight and this is pretty pathetic. I blame you RoboCopta


I sowwy :sad:



EGame said:


> Nah just peanut buttery godness layered with chocolaty goodness.


aka: teh sechz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Copta revive this thread now!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus died so that chocolate and peanut butter could finally be united for all of eternity.


Mmmmmm...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus is your false prophet.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Copta revive this thread now!


CLEAR!

*BZZZZZZZZZ*

-Thump Thump--Thump Thump--Thump Thump--Thump Thump-



McQueen said:


> Jesus is your false prophet.


RRRRRRRRRReach out and touch faith.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What is it called when people suddenly have blood come out of the palms of their hands for no apparent reason? I can't think of the name of it... but anyway. Isn't it funny that they associate that with Jesus and crucifixion when in reality the nails don't go through the hands like that portray it in most pictures. The bones aren't sturdy enough to keep the body weight up. It would just rip through the hands. Instead, the nails go through the wrists. 

I just find it funny that these people have blood coming out of their hands instead of the wrists... It's all a mind thing. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *What is it called when people suddenly have blood come out of the palms of their hands for no apparent reason? I can't think of the name of it... but anyway. Isn't it funny that they associate that with Jesus and crucifixion when in reality the nails don't go through the hands like that portray it in most pictures. The bones aren't sturdy enough to keep the body weight up. It would just rip through the hands. Instead, the nails go through the wrists.
> 
> I just find it funny that these people have blood coming out of their hands instead of the wrists... It's all a mind thing. *


It's called Stigmata.

And G'Day Sabby


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> RRRRRRRRRReach out and touch faith.


*Have you heard the Hillary Duff remake of that song? :lmao It's a shame really. The lyrics are even changed in it. Lordy Lordy.



Stigmata! That's it. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Have you heard the Hillary Duff remake of that song? :lmao It's a shame really. The lyrics are even changed in it. Lordy Lordy.
> 
> 
> 
> Stigmata! That's it. *


She did a cover of it?! Jesustittyfuckingchrist. 
Sabby, I'm not going to be able to listen to Personal Jesus without thinking of that dumbshit blonde haired bimbo now. I hope you're happy :side: :sad:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> She did a cover of it?! Jesustittyfuckingchrist.
> Sabby, I'm not going to be able to listen to Personal Jesus without thinking of that dumbshit blonde haired bimbo now. I hope you're happy :side: :sad:



*Not only did she cover it, but she changed the lyrics and changed the name of the song. She calls it, "Reach out and Touch Me" lol I shit you not... 

And to top it off, it has a hip hop vibe to it. You should hear it just to get your blood boiling.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Not only did she cover it, but she changed the lyrics and changed the name of the song. She calls it, "Reach out and Touch Me" lol I shit you not...
> 
> And to top it off, it has a hip hop vibe to it. You should hear it just to get your blood boiling.*


*cringe*

Reach out and touch me? What a fucking slut.

HipHop? Jaysus...

Why can't anyone make good music anymore? Srsly...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You should download it and listen just to give you ammo for a good Rant. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *You should download it and listen just to give you ammo for a good Rant. *


I have no need for ranting. I don't get angry that easily.
I'm rather bemused that they'd let her cover it tbh.
Mind you, I don't think it could be worse than 'The Saturday's' cover of Just Can't Get Enough...

That was fucking woeful.

Truth: Going...Going...Going..Gone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn you Copta!

No one should cover Depeche Mode, they just aren't worthy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I have no need for ranting. I don't get angry that easily.
> I'm rather bemused that they'd let her cover it tbh.
> Mind you, I don't think it could be worse than 'The Saturday's' cover of Just Can't Get Enough...
> 
> ...



*Actually they can't stop her from recording it. But most artists won't do that without permission, however. So she probably got permission and they got a big fat check.  


*they would get that check regardless of of whether they gave permission or not...**


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sabrina can you ride horses?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sabrina can you ride horses?


*Yep.  I love horseback riding. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Two words then: Train Robbery.

Think about it. And maybe i've been watching too many westerns.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I havn't horseback rided in forever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I once rode a pony in a bar as a kid and I think that might have been the last time I was on a horse so i'd need practice. I look the part though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We should plan a horse riding expidition.
Mcqueen you dress like this









Sabrina can dress like this









And i'll dress like this


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Two words then: Train Robbery.
> 
> Think about it. And maybe i've been watching too many westerns.


*Hell yeah... Rob from the rich... *them* and give to the poor *us* 


I love riding horses. I've rode a bull as well..  it's in one of my blogs.  I stayed on that bull about 2 seconds longer than I thought I would. 


Edit to KoK, heck ya! Cowboys are awesome. I absolutely LOVE cowboys... You have no idea.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the last time i rode a horse was at the fair. never did in a open range though.

Edit- John Wayne= Fucking badass.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Listening to Jizz in my Pants


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I look more like the fella in my avatar than Clint, and besides I enjoyed Lee Van Cleef as Col. Douglas Mortimer more in _A Few Dollars More._ Plus Revolver Ocelot is modeled after the late Cleef with gives him extra badass points.

That song is awesome Dealer.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I look more like the fella in my avatar than Clint, and besides I enjoyed Lee Van Cleef as Col. Douglas Mortimer more in _A Few Dollars More._ Plus Revolver Ocelot is modeled after the late Cleef with gives him extra badass points.
> 
> That song is awesome Dealer.


*I absolutely love all three "Man with no Name" movies. It's funny though because he had a name in every one of them. And yeah Van Cleef was the show stealer in A Few Dollars More. Eli Wallach stole the show in The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. I think that's what pissed Clint off and why he stopped making films with Sergio Leone.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eli Wallach was pretty good as Calvera in _Magnificant Seven_ too. I find it ironic that the 3 guys who survived Mag 7 were the first to die in real life.

George Carlin made a pretty amusing comment about not liking John Wayne westerns I thought was pretty great. I should see if I can find it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen, your sig pic still doesn't work for me.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

For sure McQueen. Also, didn't your sig pic get taken down for being porno?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I got it off a porno site and it was probably copyrighted. There was nothing pornographic about the picture itself.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

the links broken I think.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

My sig isn't working either, since my rotating sig host lost almost all of its image files. Grr.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just finally took it down.

I could use a banner but no one ever makes banners I want because I never want Jeff Hardy banners. Bunch of weakass mofo's in the GFX section.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes George Carlin's John Wayne comment:



George Carlin said:


> I can't understand what it is people like about John Wayne movies; I think they suck. I find him inauthentic. Sometimes, when i'm clicking around the channels, looking for the least objectionable program, I come across a movie scene in progress. It's in black and white. it's clearly a Western, and it looks old enough that it could actually be fun to watch. I see guys like [lists a bunch of old time actors] shooting each other, drinking and playing cards, and I get this great nostaligic feeling. Then John Wayne rides up. And I have to reach for the remote. It's a fucking shame. He spoils war movies in the same way.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, but from a GFXers POV, it makes sense. Doddsy and Hannah always fight over Hardy banners until the bidding goes into the tens of millions. Why would you make anything else?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes if I knew what I was doing and wasn't so lazy. I'd probably do them for free or at least for nudes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- felt like it should be posted again


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder what Stan Hansen thinks of people making a full rotation while selling lariats.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He probably wants to give them a real Lariat. And everybody else on the planet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Benjo met him last weekend. Between that and Kobashi last year i'm jealous of the kid.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Yes if I knew what I was doing and wasn't so lazy. I'd probably do them for free or at least for nudes.


Who's nudes? Forum Bitch?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Benjo met him last weekend. Between that and Kobashi last year i'm jealous of the kid.


lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Susan Dealer said:


> Who's nudes? Forum Bitch?


Yours Susan, yours. I'd take Jade's too I guess.

Yeah Derek. Its not fair.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- listening to a podcast.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Really fucking bored, maybe even a little depressed I have nothing to do tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have to get up early for Church tomorrow. Easter is one of the 2 days of the year I actually go to church. So I'm not upset that I'm having a quite night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair Enough. I might go watch the 2nd BOLA 2008 show in a few minutes. It is very dead on here tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I blame AMP


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If only we had the AMPcast signal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That would be nice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah too bad Craig is hording all those pictures of Fallon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bastard.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I am happy to make it home tonight. 

Patron cafe really hits you when you least expect it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We could use Taylor Swift pictures.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Certs you get any cougar scratches on your back tonight?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

No they didnt come out, but this girl I am madlyin love wth was there but I'm still trying to get her to come around, ****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds better than my night.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

It was OK, this girl I think will come around eventually, but I dont think I will wait that long, dammit fucking women


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was she drunk?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Smackdown


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What would Clooney do?

By the way very nice Certs. Shes a super cougar.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The cougar last night? maybe

My love tonight? nope

Eric, I know its a vague pic, but I'm telling you even her tits are tremendous


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DON'T CROSS THE STREAMS.... AH FUCK IT!

I need another Coors Light.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Have 2 more, who cares. 

I have a broken kitchen sink waiting for me when I get up tomorrow. fuck me in the ass without lube


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who knew Certs had a leaky faucet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek your not helping making my night more interesting motherfucker.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Go kill a prostitute. I'd imagine that would make any night interesting.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I have to go to home depot and buy a bunch of plumbing shit that I dont know how to use fresh and early tomorrow before easter dinner. 

This is no bla bla bla moment


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure where all the St. Paul prostitutes are. I could use one if I knew.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- calling it a night. Laterzzzzzzz.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Check the ghetto.

Later Derek


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't see any outside?

Cya D-Man, enjoy your colored eggs.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Follow the pack of cars, that usually leads you to the goods


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Son, I am the goods.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm about to go out.

Get keen everyone!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck iTunes, I lost my Library file I've had since 2004, the file become corrupt randomly


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Fuck iTunes, I lost my Library file I've had since 2004, the file become corrupt randomly


what do you think of eminem's new song we made you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's catchy, but I was hoping for better. But I'm going to stay positive and hope the album doesn't suck.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Merry Easter.


I prefer the video to the song to be honest.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Jizz in my pants.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I too prefir the video rather then song..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had a dream that I was getting high with RVD.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's awesome


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Funny part was when I woke up my nephew came over and we got high. Kurt Angle was in the dream too he was getting drunk.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

On milk?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> On milk?


yeah he is always getting drunk on milk.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Typical


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bad role model.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O howdy peoples.

Happy Easter


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Happy Easter Ben!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Happy Easter!~


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Foley's promos on iMPACT! owned


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lol TNA.

When they start using their talent better, I may start paying attention.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Take On Me.
Take Me On.
I'll Be Gone,
In a Day or Two


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Take On Me.
> Take Me On.
> I'll Be Gone,
> In a Day or Two


I'll be coming for your love anyway 

Ohey


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jimmy! Alco! Jeff!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> I'll be coming for your love anyway
> 
> Ohey


<3

Great, Great song.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Jimmy! Alco! Jeff!


AH AHAHAH AHAHAHAH AH BENJI!
[/Thunderstruck ]


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup thread?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The sky is the limit...

Not much, Alex. Watching some vintage comedy. Rik Mayall ftmfw


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NM here, listening to musiks, chatting on MSN, brushing the e-dust off my BTB to write a show


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evening gentlemen.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Foley's promos on iMPACT! owned


They honestly did..
Hell he's the reason I'm watching TNA now...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Evening Kylie


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Evening gentlemen.


Good Evening milady.

Truth: Greatest ad ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnzFRV1LwIo


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hai there Kylie.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Happy Easter to everyone. Easter is a celebration based around Jesus, and so IMO we should look to Jesus' teachings for advice about how to get through this tough time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Evening milady.
> 
> Truth: Greatest ad ever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnzFRV1LwIo


The Sequel to that advert is better






As is Compare the meerkat






And yes www.comparethemeerkat.com is a real website!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Evening Kylie


How are you Alex? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Evening milady.
> 
> Truth: Greatest ad ever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnzFRV1LwIo


Evening kind sir.  How are you?

I see your Cadbury gorilla and raise you the best beer ad ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv5U0W8FDDk


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nah. The song in the eyebrows one is awesome, granted, but for sheer unpredictibility/randomness and epicness, the Gorilla ad > both imho.

But this is a good topic. Let's keep it going.
Anyone else got favourite ads?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Susan, if I wanted to be preached at, I'd attend church or go into town. Lay off the propaganda!

Kylie 

Yes Craig, his promos own. Keeping me tuned alongside Velvet's fine rump


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Aussie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv5U0W8FDDk


Oh damn that's awesome

My second favourite beer ad would be this:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hai there Kylie.


Hi!  How are you?



Susan Dealer said:


> Happy Easter to everyone. Easter is a celebration based around Jesus, and so IMO we should look to Jesus' teachings for advice about how to get through this tough time.


Happy Easter Dealer.  



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Susan, if I wanted to be preached at, I'd attend church or go into town. Lay off the propaganda!
> 
> Kylie
> 
> Yes Craig, his promos own. Keeping me tuned alongside Velvet's fine rump


Ben 



Craig said:


> Oh damn that's awesome
> 
> My second favourite beer ad would be this:


That's a good one too


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: CBA to go get my laptop's power cord, but the battery is dead. Woe is me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tired as hell.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

What's up guys and girls


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Not much, just chilling out before my Easter celebrations. You?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Just catching up on WF, cbf posting much.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I bring you the one second ad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYiGpVGTU2U


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Greatest advert ever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Revival!*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yay!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

nice thread indeed


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm enjoying a debate in the women's wrestling thread


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BEE-UTIFUL THREAD


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

:side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

this Thread > HBK Vs Taker wm25!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ohaisup~?!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Loving the Clough quotes in your sig, Trev.

How do Alex *


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm good thanks mate, and yourself?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cant complain *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Easter service was pretty awkward for me


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

:side:

Thanks *Lord Seabridge IV*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Truth - fucking tired.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Easter service was pretty awkward for me


Did you lariat the host of the service?

I'd imagine that would make it awkward


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Did you lariat the host of the service?
> 
> I'd imagine that would make it awkward


No. The girl I was friends with was there with her family, and they decided to sit right next to us. Me and her aren't speaking right now, so it made things a little awkward.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> No. The girl I was friends with was there with her family, and they decided to sit right next to us. Me and her aren't speaking right now, so it made things a little awkward.


It'd make for one lame-ass night, if you ask me. :|


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was earlier in the day, but it put me in a pretty bad mood.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rightfully so. Dayum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy Easter catholics.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Happy Easter catholics Christians.



*I fixed it for ya. :0*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pfft religion. Its fake.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hi sexy.

Hi sexy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah pretty much. I don't have a problem with people having faith in it though. Whatever floats their boat.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey yourself sexy.

The new hair Sabby?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Eric, might I express my love for you in a homosexual way?

Sabrina, might I express my love for you in a heterosexual way?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey yourself sexy.
> 
> The new hair Sabby?


*lol yeah. I get bored easily and usually change my hairstyle but I've never gone dark before. Decided to give it at try and now everyone calls me emo or goth. lol But how many goths do you know that wear blackup not called black?  And I'm not emo either. I've never cut myself anyway. 


Edit: Tony, of course you may.  You never need my permission for that. *


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ERIC!!!

truth: I'm here because of him


ooh I like the hair Sab...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol yeah. I get bored easily and usually change my hairstyle but I've never gone dark before. Decided to give it at try and now everyone calls me emo or goth. lol But how many goths do you know that wear blackup not called black?  And I'm not emo either. I've never cut myself anyway.
> 
> 
> Edit: Tony, of course you may.  You never need my permission for that. *


Awesum. I love you in a totally heterosexual way. 

Like the new style also, looks classy on you


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For a split second I had a brain lapse because I knew the Dark Orchid font was your calling card but I only took a quick look at your avatar and thought it was BIE. Regardless it looks good.

I should have dyed my hair sometime, I wonder what i'd look like as a blond. Should have tried it back in my longhaired days.

My anus is ready for a Belgian invasion. Or is it?

OSHTCREGG


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks Craig and Tony.  


I haven't seen Bie in ages.  Is she still around? I miss her TTT posts.*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

She sure is. Very sporadically thou. 

Anyways how are ya sab?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw her post.. somewhere a few days back, can't remember where :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She repped me about 2 weeks ago telling me I could take the BIErousal that goes along with her repping me. She is sooo wrong. She also made the UK'ers on WF thread in Anything a few days ago.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I haven't seen her post at all.  But I never go into the graphics forum however. 

I'm doing good Tony. How the heck are you? And you never told me how you did on that test you was dreading so much. I remember you taking it but you said it would be a week or two before you knew the results.*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Evening


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bethany used to be so awesome... I assume she's still just as awesome as ever but I just never see her. I stopped seeing her once she became a mod... 


Edit- Hey IC!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alex! What did you do with that banner thing of my name you had yesterday?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I haven't seen her post at all.  But I never go into the graphics forum however.
> 
> I'm doing good Tony. How the heck are you? And you never told me how you did on that test you was dreading so much. I remember you taking it but you said it would be a week or two before you knew the results.*


I'm doing extra fine, thank you very much. 

And I passed it, though flunked another one that I was confident for. Lol. No worries though, since I probably don't have to redo it. :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tony's future career options are Brewmaster, Wafflemaster or Chocolate maker.

I'd go with Wafflemaster.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> I'm doing extra fine, thank you very much.
> 
> And I passed it, though flunked another one that I was confident for. Lol. No worries though, since I probably don't have to redo it. :hb


*Isn't that how it goes though?  
I seemed to always do worse on tests I was so confident with going in. And the ones I dreaded I always did better than expected. 

Edit- :lmao at McDreamy*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I never studied because I am a fairly intellegent individual, however I never did homework either (whats the damn point?) so I was a pretty poor student.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Bethany used to be so awesome... I assume she's still just as awesome as ever but I just never see her. I stopped seeing her once she became a mod...
> 
> 
> Edit- Hey IC!*


Hey Sabrina, how's it going?



McQueen said:


> Alex! What did you do with that banner thing of my name you had yesterday?












It's just the Alexander McQueen logo with the first name cut out 

Edit: Yeah Eric that's basically how I was at school.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dammit its someone elses.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

'Fraid so, I'll knock you up one of your own if you want though?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you want too.

I don't know if I should be embarrassed or proud that I have the most posts in both the Indy and WWE DVD Discussion Threads and Derek is beating me in TTT by about 3 posts.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Isn't that how it goes though?
> I seemed to always do worse on tests I was so confident with going in. And the ones I dreaded I always did better than expected.
> 
> Edit- :lmao at McDreamy*


Yeh, fate has a thing for toying with our balls. Or in your case... :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

In the case of this thread, proud that you're keeping that title one more place away from Nick


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm better than Nick in every way aside from looking like a metrosexual and hitting on underage women.

Because Sabby is legal now, right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Legal is boring. *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sabby floats my boat, legal or not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tony's boat is pretty awesome... or so I hear. ;*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

But i'm sure you are not Sabby.

I'm so slick i'm going to need to cover myself in Crisco. Because it feels good.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Tony's boat is pretty awesome... or so I hear. ;*


Time to test it out, me thinks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I punched holes in the bottom.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I punched holes in the bottom.


You punched one in my bottom, no doubt.

<3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure my loveboat would consist of a raft with a '78 Chevy Van with a matress in back on it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What was all that talk about boats?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Not just any boats. Love boats!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Like that old TV show?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does you boat float Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Of course my boat floats. Why wouldn't my boat float?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Meh, it's not much:










Subtext can be altered if you like


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You like fishsticks?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is pretty goddamn excellent Alex i'll take it. Although i've technically been better than Sticksy since 1984 or whatever year he was born. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> You like fishsticks?


No sir, I do not.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That is pretty goddamn excellent Alex i'll take it. Although i've technically been better than Sticksy since 1984 or whatever year he was born. :lmao


I'm fairly certain Sticksy is not older than me.

You're such a bubble burster, Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm in a bubble bursting mood.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek can be a real fucking bummer like ALL the time.

IC just send me that banner in a PM if your happy with it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I do understand that though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm working Heel today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You work heel everday you dick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I AM CHONO


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The hell with you Derek!

HELL....WITH......YOU!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea how I've been a bummer, tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, i'm so bummed i'm going to go.

Cya later Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Can I just say I love you two!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm bored.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ditto


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Make that three of us. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Aussie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm okay. You?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not too bad thanks. Just trying to keep myself busy so decided to do some laundry.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's stormy and overcast and shitty outside and really cold.

I love it!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The sun's out, the sky is clear and is bloody gorgeous outside here.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Dream on..dreaaaam onnn...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey, Jimmy... reach out and touch me... *


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm awake at 5am.

HARDCORE


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I was up at 5am....then I went back to sleep. 



BDFW said:


> Hello


How are you? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Dream on..dreaaaam onnn...


Hey Jimmy!  How are you?



LadyCroft said:


> *Hey, Jimmy... reach out and touch me... *


Now why does Jimmy get to have all the fun??

Did you change your hair colour Sabrina?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

holla if you lookin' for powder, we got mountains.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Now why does Jimmy get to have all the fun??



this^


Did you change your hair colour Sabrina?[/QUOTE]


Tres' sexy:shocked:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AWESOM-O said:


> I'm awake at 5am.
> 
> HARDCORE


*Up all night, sleep all day. *




Aussie said:


> Now why does Jimmy get to have all the fun??
> 
> Did you change your hair colour Sabrina?


*lol that was an inside joke for Jimmy. He loves the song, Personal Jesus and I recently told him that Hillary Duff did a remake of the song. She changed the lyrics and the title of the song. In the original it says, "Reach out and touch faith..." But in Hillary's version it says, "Reach out and touch me..." Plus it's all hip-hopped out. lol It pisses Jimmy off to even think about it. 


And yeah I got crazy and dyed my hair dark with red highlights.*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rants is going off at the moment.

:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It looks good.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ah I didn't realise it was an inside joke....still, why does Jimmy get to have all the fun. 

It's very bold and different, but it looks fantastic. I love that look on you.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

leave it to Hillary to ruin all the good things..I'm sure she ruined hr sister somehow


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks, ya'll  I'm not sure I like it. It does make me look alot more intimidating though. 


And Kylie, you know the invitation is ALWAYS there for you.  


Howdy, BDFW... did you use to have a different user ID? That name isn't ringing a bell. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've always preferred brunettes over blondes, tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My friends call me emo and goth now.. they get a kick out of it. lol*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just trying to copy what I did last year!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just don't start cutting.

Truth- The last (and currently only) girl that liked me was a cutter. Yeah, that was a fun day when she showed me that she had carved "Hi" into her arm.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Evo, is that you? 


I never understood cutters. I know one and she has all these scars on her shoulder. She cut her shoulders for some odd reason. I don't know. It's weird. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think they use it as a release for all the problems they have, as a sort of unhealthy outlet for their frustration and sadness.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah it is. A much younger me.

I got my friend to do it for me. Bad play. I wanted Jared Leto-esque subtle tips. Got about an inch and change instead haha!

I have a scar on my knee. But it's surgical.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Thanks, ya'll  I'm not sure I like it. It does make me look alot more intimidating though.
> 
> 
> And Kylie, you know the invitation is ALWAYS there for you.
> ...


If you think it makes you look intimidating then use it to your advantage. 

Awww that's why I love ya Sabrina!!  <3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I think it looked pretty cool.  What type of surgery, Avo? And what's your first name please? 

yeah, Derek, I think you're right about that. I just don't get why they have to feel pain to release their frustration. I guess people are just wired differently and that's a good thing. My dad has this punching bag and I use that to release some pent up anger/energy.  I once sprained my wrist doing that though. lol I'm such a dork.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I don't get the whole needing to 'feel pain to feel alive' thing.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I liked it. Copped a lot of flack for it though haha! I put a white streak down my whole fringe for my Year 12 formal which got a more positive response haha!

I tore one of the tendons that hold the kneecap in place in half and the other off the bone so I had to have one put back together and the other totally re-done. Wasn't pleasant. But at least I have a sweet scar to make me look awesome.

My name is Jeremy. But most people call me Jez.

Edit: I think scars are cool as long as they are accidental. Because 9 times out of ten there is either a really cool or a really funny story behind them.

Obviously there are exceptions though like burns etc. but I think you get the gist I'm going with.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Scars are hot on guys.  

And that sounded like it was pretty damn painful.  


Kylie, you and I... one boat, alot of alcohol and a shark cage. I think you can paint the rest of the picture. *wink wink nudge nudge**


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Edit: I think scars are cool as long as they are accidental. Because 9 times out of ten there is either a really cool or a really funny story behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine counts as neither..when I was a young lad..I was hit in the forhead by a big metal door...almost punched my ticket


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> Evolution said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: I think scars are cool as long as they are accidental. Because 9 times out of ten there is either a really cool or a really funny story behind them.
> ...


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Watching the History of Sony and how they got into the video game world.

Ken Kutaragi is a legend as far as I'm concern for making the PSX <3


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kylie, you and I... one boat, alot of alcohol and a shark cage. I think you can paint the rest of the picture. *wink wink nudge nudge**


You know what makes me happy Sabrina. 

I'm up for anything...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching the Departed on FX.

I forgot how fun movies on TV can be. All the Fucks becoming 'freaking'.

And this movie is fucked up.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> Evilerk said:
> 
> 
> > *Facial scares are even cooler on guys. It gives off a badass look and I love badass looks.
> ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A threesome perhaps then?

Edit: way to post in my way assholes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Watching the History of Sony and how they got into the video game world.
> 
> Ken Kutaragi is a legend as far as I'm concern for making the PSX <3


*Have you ever seen the King of Kong documentary, DD? If not, I highly recommend it. T*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> A threesome perhaps then?
> 
> Edit: way to post in my way assholes.


uhm..oops


sorry


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Love the new banner, Eric! 

And Mr Evilerk, I didn't get hurt at all... Just got very wet. lol I hate being soaked like that with no dry clothes to put on.*


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Have you ever seen the King of Kong documentary, DD? If not, I highly recommend it. T*


No not yet, I'll definitely check it out though. Thanks <3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Love the new banner, Eric!
> 
> And Mr Evilerk, I didn't get hurt at all... Just got very wet. lol I hate being soaked like that with no dry clothes to put on.*


There's something I could say, but I think I'm going to show some restraint this time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Sabrina.

Derek we all know what your thinking and we all know your jealous of my talent to make it happen with but a word.

I just finished watching _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_. Extremely good flick but I still like _A few dollars more_ a bit more.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Have you ever seen the Japanese movies that those spaghetti westerns were based from?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, i've been looking for some of the Kurosawa classics though. Gonna have to hit up the internet. Cowboys after all are the Americanized version of Samurai.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching the Departed on FX.
> 
> I forgot how fun movies on TV can be. All the Fucks becoming 'freaking'.
> 
> And this movie is fucked up.


I really liked the Departed. Haven't seen it in a while though. Might have to watch it again. 



McQueen said:


> A threesome perhaps then?
> 
> Edit: way to post in my way assholes.


As I said my dear, I'm up for anything. 



Derek said:


> There's something I could say, but I think I'm going to show some restraint this time.


Oh stop behaving yourself and say it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> No not yet, I'll definitely check it out though. Thanks <3


*You'll love it. The guy is such an arrogant prick that you'll end up loving him lol 




Derek said:



There's something I could say, but I think I'm going to show some restraint this time.

Click to expand...

:lmao



McQueen said:



Thanks Sabrina.

Derek we all know what your thinking and we all know your jealous of my talent to make it happen with but a word.

I just finished watching The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. Extremely good flick but I still like A few dollars more a bit more.

Click to expand...


Tuco rules that movie.  I think I liked GBU better than a few dollars more but not by much. I also loved The Outlaw Josey Wales.



Derek said:



Have you ever seen the Japanese movies that those spaghetti westerns were based from?

Click to expand...

Does The Seven Samurai count?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Oh stop behaving yourself and say it


I'll make sure to say something next time I see something like that. Promise.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GBU was all about Tuco. Clint and Van Cleef were merely backround noise.

Aussie is gonna violate me. 

I'm everything in a man Derek wishes he could be. Except successful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Success is a state of mind.  *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well we haven't knocked over that train... yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Does anybody even ride trains these days?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There's gold in them there hills boy!

Hobo's ride trains all the time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I've rode a train before. 

I also rode a train that had a fake old west robbery on it. That was a blast.  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hobos smell bad. I like Daniel Tosh's idea of Febreezing the homeless.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Daniel Tosh is pretty funny.

I need a new goddamn job and now the economy decides to be so lousy.

Did you take notes Sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Febreezing? :lmao


Eric, I am the note Goddess!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I applied for a job at Macy's a few days ago. 

I'm actually working with an employment agency right now, and the lady who is helping me out decided that since she can't get any info from the last place I worked, I'm going to say that I worked there for 4 months longer than I actually did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You could have just said you are a goddess Sabby, I already know that. 

I'm seriously thinking about getting out of my job and probably taking a 50% pay cut because i'm sick of working nights and not having a normal social life, and i'm pretty sure the paint I work with has been whats bothering my lungs for the last year.

I think I just need to move really.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Move to Idaho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no problem with living in the middle of nowhere as long as I can afford to live there. My mother lives in rural northern Minnesota and I grew to like it up there a lot. Just no chance of me getting a job that pays more than $10 an hours since i'm not a doctor. That's my brother.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rural looks at the place I live and laughs... that's how far out in the sticks I am. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The nice place about where I live is that its a really good town for businesses. We got a lot of jobs with larger companies that pay well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I am moving in on your couch Derek!

How far are you from civilization Sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm 12 miles from the closest town, Eric. And that town has a grand total of about 300 people. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn.

As much as I bitch about living in Idaho, I can't really ever see myself moving. I live in an area of about half a million people. Not too big, not too small.

I hate big cities, and I know I'd go crazy if I lived in a small town.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love where I live. To me a big city is Louisville Kentucky lol. I wouldn't know what to do in a place like Chicago, Atlanta or New York. I'd be in trouble all the time. So I guess I'm pretty lucky to live way out in the boondocks. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My mother lives in a town of a little over a thousand people but the next nearest real town is 50 miles away. 

Canada is actually closer.

My Doctor brother is doing his residency in Louisville somewhere.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't trust Canadians.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*


The road to my house isn't even paved. :lmao*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dirt roads are no stranger to me either.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's fun driving fast on a dirt road. Especially when you have room. You can do some crazy sliding... *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dirt roads aren't so fun when they get huge ruts in them from getting washed out.

Especially on a bicycle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol aint that the truth! We went up to Tower Mountain today for a family get together for Easter. It's this huge dinner for about 35-40 people... And the road up there was horrible. We've had alot of rain in the last week or so and it was very very bumpy and straight uphill *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay kids, I'm calling it a night. Laterzzzzzz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Derek.

Is tower mountain an actual mountain? Because we have token mountains here in Minnesota.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Cya Derek.
> 
> Is tower mountain an actual mountain? Because we have token mountains here in Minnesota.


*Yeah... we travel a couple miles straight up to get to where we have our get togethers. it's beautiful. I'll upload some pictures soon... maybe even do a video while riding my fourwheeler up there. 


Night Derek.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That sounds pretty cool then. I hear that area of the country is really nice but i've yet to go there.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Epic sig, Eric. Epic.

To Sabby: is the offer to 'Reach out and touch me you' still standing?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm waiting for Nick to see it 'Exciter'. IC made it for me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I'm waiting for Nick to see it 'Exciter'. IC made it for me.


Exciter? I like it.

Ic? Really? Wow. I thought it was an A-O banner. Fucking excellent; it's super sexy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alex is pretty awesome. And Rofl *Dream on... Dream on...*

When is the new album out?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> I'll make sure to say something next time I see something like that. Promise.


I'll hold you too it. 



McQueen said:


> Aussie is gonna violate me.


It just wouldn't be right if I didn't violate you dear. 

Back after my friends visited....and I need to say that some people should just never have children. I have never seen a woman with almost no interaction with their 10 week old baby like my friend does. Fucking breaks my heart because this kid will hate her.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi everyone. 

Truth- Had a weird ass dream about JBL vs Jeff Hardy, all I remember was it was like a promo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your friend sounds like a nice mother.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Alex is pretty awesome. And Rofl *Dream on... Dream on...*
> 
> When is the new album out?


<3

Sounds of the Universe is out in...10 Days I think.
A partial album has already been leaked online about 3 weeks ago, but apparently some of the songs aren't 100% complete in that version.
I d/l'd it and it sounds decent. Kinda similar to Ultra/Exciter in style of album. Doesn't really sound a lot like the Black Celebration/Music for the Masses/ Violator end of the spectrum...

Truth: KYLIE~! 

Truth 2: Adopt the kid.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Your friend sounds like a nice mother.


Yeah if you like selfish stupid women...



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: KYLIE~!
> 
> Truth 2: Adopt the kid.


Hi Jimmy. 

If I was ready for a baby, I probably would. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I think he was being sarcastic, dear 

 Mummy Kylie


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Mummy Kylie should adopt Lexie. :side: 

MSN Jim. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Yeah if you like selfish stupid women...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if they do dirty things to me for free and I don't have to put up with them later.

I need to go pick up some Depeche CD's sometime soon. Only have two.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^  Disgraceful Eric. I have their whole discography  But not all on CD...yet.

Which CD's do you have? and do you want me to give you links to one's you'd like?



sXe Lexie said:


> * Mummy Kylie should adopt Lexie. :side:
> 
> MSN Jim. *


If Mummy Kylie did that she'd get a daughter and a son in law all at once. That would be pretty cool.

Yes Dear :argh:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pretty sure that if I adopted the kid, they would grow up well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I think he was being sarcastic, dear
> 
> Mummy Kylie


I know he was hun...I probably didn't do a good show of it though. :$:$



sXe Lexie said:


> * Mummy Kylie should adopt Lexie. :side:
> 
> MSN Jim. *


Gee a 10 week old or a 16 year old...what's the difference? 


<3 Lexie 

I'm off to cook dinner, see ya!  <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It could be worse, Sticksy could be the dad.

Pedodad!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Gee a 10 week old or a 16 year old...what's the difference?
> 
> 
> <3 Lexie
> ...


Not much difference at all imo.
Would be easier to look after the 10 week old though.

Seeya Kylie. What are you having? 



McQueen said:


> It could be worse, Sticksy could be the dad.
> 
> Pedodad!


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only have Violator and Best of V.1 actually on CD. I had a few others on my computer but if thats crapped out then there gone. Hence me needing some more of there CD's.

I'm gonna head out. Later.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I only have Violator and Best of V.1 actually on CD. I had a few others on my computer but if thats crapped out then there gone. Hence me needing some more of there CD's.


Ahhh. I'll have to upload my Best of the Music Vids. Vol. 1 
Most of them aren't up on youtube anymore :sad:

Truth: Music for the Masses!


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I know he was hun...I probably didn't do a good show of it though. :$:$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* The 16 year old is almost an adult. :side: 



Jim Coptafeel said:



Not much difference at all imo.
Would be easier to look after the 10 week old though.

Seeya Kylie. What are you having? 



:lmao

Click to expand...

Lies. I'll sit tight like a good little girl. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexie? Good girl? Lies.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

She needs to be punished.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I miss the gifts. I can't remember why that feature was disabled.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I do believe it was removed because that version of the store contained a virus that was infecting the database. Same reason why the store was removed.

I miss being able to bypass the flood control


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, that sounds about right. 

So do I.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

so...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

omy..


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'd say hello again...but is there anyone here? :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Me, but i'm trying to study.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm here... for like 5 minutes :/


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm here but i'm not. If you know what i mean.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well hello, hello and hello.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth- I don't really feel that well for some reason.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

La Kylie.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

¿Hola todos cómo son usted haciendo hoy?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

...¿Que?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'd rather post in the WWE section than Rants at the moment.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Completely agree.

Truth: I don't see what the hell people don't like about Giridon. I suppose it's just the gimmick.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's not even Guru. He's made dumb threads but he's no different to any other idiot in the WWE section. What I can't stand is the clique of posters that are constantly jumping on each others dicks and teaming up on not only Gridiron Guru but other people as well.

As if their approval of a poster or thread actually matters.

EDIT: Also who do I ask to get a stylised user title?

I want to get *Moron Proof* but I don't know who to ask.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

It's for the rep :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Evolution said:


> It's not even Guru. He's made dumb threads but he's no different to any other idiot in the WWE section. What I can't stand is the clique of posters that are constantly jumping on each others dicks and teaming up on not only Gridiron Guru but other people as well.
> 
> As if their approval of a poster or thread actually matters.
> 
> ...


They normally don't do it for regular members, but you could always ask someone like Headliner or Platt.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nolo's got it so I could only assume if I asked reallllllly nicely they'd do it for me.

Thanks by the way.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No prob. Your king is here to help you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I wish _my_ _King_ would abdicate. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> truth- I don't really feel that well for some reason.


I'm sorry to hear that mate. I hope you feel better soon. 



Alcoholic said:


> La Kylie.


 <3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I really need to shave.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy ya'll :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL at my brother posting in this thread....


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Your brother?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Championsmackdraw.


Hey ben 

DRAFT TONIGHT, excited?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not excited, just intrigued. It has the potential to be really good, but it may also be an epic fail like it usually is.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not really.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe the set will fall on someone again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to bed.

Goodnight.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Dead thread


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Dead thread. As usual.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

VINTAGE TTT

It died because VS was updating the system for an hour :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh right. Still, I swear this thread used to be *far* more active.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It did, but after Nick's arrest, I think people are treading with much more care these days


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Thread gets active for about a hour then dies.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Nick's arrest?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's what i'm wondering.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao

Nah, Nick wasn't arrested. Although it'd be funny if he was.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Did his arrest include a 15 year old.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It would be somewhat entertaining if he was arrested. 

Saw the new Dragonball movie today. Honestly, if Jamie Chung wasn't so hot, I would rate it as the worst movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

12 year old


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

It's only a matter of time before the police catch up with him.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Facebook have a quiz saying "Which Twilight scene are you?"

Wut.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Facebook quizzes are shit, and I hate being sent invites to "see how I do against my friends." Shame there is no 'I don't care' response.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Facebook Quizzes are shite
bebo Quizzes are shite

All Quizzes are shite

I did do one Bebo Quiz though: WHich Horror Movie Killer are you..

I'm Michael Myers..

good to know.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I wonder if you could get away with murder by claiming Facebook said it was okay as you were chosen as Michael Myers in a quiz.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sure you could create a group and get 100,000 people to join to acquit you.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: marking For -The Underaper- Coming clean on who he really is...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Finally have a second to spend time on here...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao

I gave him shit in that thread, and to think it enabled that response...fuck...I don't know whether to feel pity, or laugh in hysterics


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Switch?~


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Working a little bit on my new warez site, how about you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah that sounds cool, what happened to the last one you had?

I'm not up to much, just listening to some music.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

The last one I had died due to me losing net access and not appearing for a few months.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sup dude?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing much, watching Casino royale, then QOS, haven't seen the last one yet...

What about you bud?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Being forced to take my dog out.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm, not that bad i suppose, get some exorcise out of it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

QOS fucking sucks, save yourself and don't watch it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

and now I'm back


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tempting, but i wanna check it out before i dump it.


Switch, tell me everything about your walk....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

we went down the street while I jammed out to my iPod and smoked a joint, and she unleashed some shit onto the grass, which had us walking back to the house to type this post.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

yo yo.

can somebody do me a favor and find me a link for 'swizz beatz - its me bitches' i can't find one.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I don't mind QOS, but Casino Royale is easily way better.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Quantum Of Solace is godawful, just thought I would say


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Tom said:


> yo yo.
> 
> can somebody do me a favor and find me a link for 'swizz beatz - its me bitches' i can't find one.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=86TXEHGJ


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=86TXEHGJ


legend, nice one mate.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Anytime.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> we went down the street while I jammed out to my iPod and smoked a joint, and she unleashed some shit onto the grass, which had us walking back to the house to type this post.


Sounds like my kind of dog walking


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> Sounds like my kind of dog walking


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Deadly Threadly.


QOS wasn't that bad. 24 time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'm the Threadgend Killer.

Truth- was very happy today when I saw on my scale that I have lost 9 pounds in the last month and a half.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Truth; It's been a terrible day. School sucked, it's raining and cold outside also. Getting ready to go to work. I'll be missing raw again tonight. I'll be checking up on here later tomorrow for results. I'm sure we'll have a good show since I'll miss it. 

Derek; good job on the weight loss. I need to lose a few also. Keep it off.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm considering going to Wrestlemania 26, which would cost me approximately 1000-1200 euros.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

School always sucks. At least that was my experience.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Once I graduate HS I will be the happiest man on the face of this planet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTf is the deal with RockBottom3:16?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Douche?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

something about incest, i guess.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Disturbing to say the little least possible.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Deadly Threadly.
> 
> 
> QOS wasn't that bad. 24 time.


It's not _that _bad as a standalone film, just poor by Bond film standards imo.



Derek said:


> Yeah, I'm the Threadgend Killer.
> 
> Truth- was very happy today when I saw on my scale that I have lost 9 pounds in the last month and a half.


I've put on 14 pounds in the past 6 months or so, but I'm still only 180lb so I'm ok. I'll probably hit the gym for the next couple of months tho.



Alcoholic said:


> I'm considering going to Wrestlemania 26, which would cost me approximately 1000-1200 euros.


Since nowadays that's like £1000-1200, I'd never consider that tbh. I could pretty much have 2 amazing holidays for that money.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> something about incest, i guess.


Oh yeah, that. :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Derek said:


> Oh yeah, that. :lmao


yeah, that.

what's teh details about that?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I read the rant earlier (pretty :lmaoworthy), someone searched his email on google and found out he was a member called Cumblaster on a forum for supporters of incest - some of his posts on there were pretty disgusting.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Is Two and a half men really the US's biggest comedy?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I've heard it's pretty big in America so maybe. Never rated it myself though.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Same, it can have it's moments, but it's gotten very, very stale.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

How I Met Your Mother or Scrubs is the best US comedy around for my money.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

IC said:


> How I Met Your Mother or Scrubs is the best US comedy around for my money.


Worst Week is pretty funny. Other than that I don't watch US comedy's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arrested Development was the best comedy series of this decade. That show was goddamn brilliant. Too bad it was on Fucked, I mean Fox.

I didn't care for Worst Week when I saw it. It was almost trying to hard to be funny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Arrested Development was a great show.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Is Worst Week about a guy who's getting married?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah and his girlfriend or fiancee or whatever was pregnant and they had to move in with her parents for some reason. I think that show got cancelled.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nearly all shows on Fox get cancelled in its first season. Outside of House, 24, and the shows they have on their Sunday Night lineup, its all really forgettable stuff.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I preffered the original UK version of Worst Week

Same with Life On Mars


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah I think that was a remake of a UK show called "Worst Week of My Life" from a few years ago. The UK one was decent.

Has anyone from the US heard of Peep Show? It's another UK comedy, you'd probably like it if you liked the original series of The Office.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nearly all shows on Fox get cancelled in its first season. Outside of House, 24, and the shows they have on their Sunday Night lineup, its all really forgettable stuff.


Yeah pretty much because those fuckers don't know how to market or keeps shows in the same time slot.

There was a youtube clip of David Cross from AD ripping on the people from fox over AD having poor marking for their show.



David Cross said:


> How do you not know how to market our show, we won a fucking emmy!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm tempted to make a rant about Nick getting arrested, but the subforum's busy enough as it is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

David Cross is funny. And he's right.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Wait, NICK WAS ARRESTED?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

No, but he hasn't been online in a couple of days and that seems like the most logical explanation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It seems that way. We haven't seen him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He better not drop the soap.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ugh, still gotta wait 4 hours before I can d/l 24 :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to wait 6 months before I can see 24.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you only watch on dvd?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I watched the first 5 episdoes of this season then decided I would just wait fo rthe DVd, same with heroes


That still leaves me with a shitload I'm watching weekly:

Damages,
Lost, 
Coronation street,
Emmerdale,
The Wire
I'm going through Deadwood and SmallVille as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I work at night (even though I currently have Mondays off) and I missed the first few weeks so i'm not going to start watching them now (especially since something is wrong with my roomate and he has no interest in the show), and my computer is broke so downloading is also out of the question.

But yeah i'm pretty much forced to watch everything on DVD.

Deadwood is pretty awesome from what i've seen, I need to get the complete series of that and The Sopranos. Wouldn't mind the new season of Dexter to be out soon too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm weird in that the only shows I watch on a regular basis are Wrestling, half the shows on Comedy Central, and Adult Swim.

At least until the nest season of "Always Sunny" starts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek wants to be on Reno 911.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Craig said:


> I watched the first 5 episdoes of this season then decided I would just wait fo rthe DVd, same with heroes
> 
> 
> That still leaves me with a shitload I'm watching weekly:
> ...


You're watching Corrie and Emmerdale over 24 and Heroes? :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I love that show. And Reno is a 5 1/2 hour drive from where I live.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw the first 5 or 6 episodes of Prison Break last season and that show is just getting too fucked up. Don't know if I care to follow it anymore. Heroes kinda seems the same way but i'll give it a look still.

My friend lives in Reno, he says one of the suburban towns is actually a lot like that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching some of the Documentary portions of WWE DVDs on Youtube.

Arn Anderson NEVER breaks Kayfabe


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

The latest season of Prison Break has been good, but the show really outlived its premise after the first season. T-Bag still owns though.

Heroes has gotten a bit like Lost for me, too clusterfucked to follow easily on a week by week basis, probably still ace on dvd tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arn Anderson is the #1 contender to the never breaking Kayfabe title.

T-Bag owned hard in the first two seasons, didn't really do alot in seasons 3 & 4 from what I saw.

I'm hungry. Maybe I shall return later.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I have to wait 6 months before I can see 24.


Me too. It's GAI!

Truth: Someone gave me an awesome dead leg tonight at practice. Hurts like fuck, but I gotta give props where it's due.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Later Eric. Sup Andy?

By the way Andy, I think it's in the forum's interest that I direct you to this thread.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

IC said:


> Later Eric. Sup Andy?
> 
> By the way Andy, I think it's in the forum's interest that I direct you to this thread.


Shit, I wouldn't even know where to start. I may pick out one of my favourites and make a post, though. Maybe a couple posts if I'm feelin' really crazy.

How's it going, anyway? Shame I gotta work tomorrow, because I was hoping to get wasted again tonight. I went to a club and actually stayed sober last night. Terrible.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm good thanks, probably gonna go out tomorrow night, then I've got a party on Thursday so should be a decent few days.

Ouch, sober in a club is never enjoyable :S.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey again guys.

Alex, i noticed a post a while back about the Peep show. Best british comedy programme in my opinion.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Probably my favourite one currently going yeah.

The Office and Fawlty Towers are my all-time faves tho.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Blackadder is probably my all time favorite comedy.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

IC said:


> I'm good thanks, probably gonna go out tomorrow night, then I've got a party on Thursday so should be a decent few days.
> 
> Ouch, sober in a club is never enjoyable :S.


I was drinking, but I never consumed enough to get me drunk before we had to leave early (buddy's girlfriend either got spiked or concussed). I spent $53 on 9 vodkas, 3 shots of Jagermeister, and 2 beers and I went home fit as a fiddle. The burden of being Scottish and having a tolerance for alcohol. Went to work feeling a little groggy, though, which was strange.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Andy3000 said:


> I spent $53 on 9 vodkas, 3 shots of Jagermeister, and 2 beers and I went home fit as a fiddle.


You drank all that and you were still fine?? I take my hat off to you Andy.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Kylie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not much Alex. Back at work. 

How about you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Just trying to kill time until I can download the latest 24 .

What work do you do btw?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I haven't watched 24 since Season 2. :$

I'm an assistant insurance broker. Not exactly an exciting job but it pays the bills.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What do you do, handle people's claims and stuff like that?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

People come to our company for insurance for cars, homes and businesses and we find them the cheapest price and insure it for them. We handle claims and stuff too but that isn't really my department.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ohhhh. Sounds boring.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Just found out I may have to have season ending surgey on my knee. sux2beme.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Ohhhh. Sounds boring.


It's alright. It's not that boring but it's nothing fancy. As I said, it pays the bills.



Josh said:


> Just found out I may have to have season ending surgey on my knee. sux2beme.


Shit that sucks.  What happened?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Morning.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Shit that sucks.  What happened?


I might have torn my meniscus (knee cartilage).


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Morning.


Morning hun.  How are you?



Josh said:


> I might have torn my meniscus (knee cartilage).


Ouch!  What sport do you play?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Fuck me. How long does it take people to upload an episode of 24. I know I shouldn't have a go at people I leech off relentlessly, but when I'm staying up till 4 to watch something I kinda want it to be punctual. Every other show tonight was on time too


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Morning hun.  How are you?


I've got a very sore back and my ankles ache. The reason: I slept in a single bed last night for the first time in about a year... There's a very good reason I bought a Queen sized bed. 
Other than that, I'm fine. In good spirits, and about to find some fooooood 

How are you, Kylie?



IC said:


> Fuck me. How long does it take people to upload an episode of 24. I know I shouldn't have a go at people I leech off relentlessly, but when I'm staying up till 4 to watch something I kinda want it to be punctual. Every other show tonight was on time too


:sad: How long have you been waiting for now, Alex?

btw, How much do you want for the banner?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Here


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I've got a very sore back and my ankles ache. The reason: I slept in a single bed last night for the first time in about a year... There's a very good reason I bought a Queen sized bed.
> Other than that, I'm fine. In good spirits, and about to find some fooooood
> 
> How are you, Kylie?
> ...


It's been almost an hour, downloading now at last though. And I don't need anything for the banner, it's all worthless these days.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Here


*and the crowd goes wild, flinging confetti into the air as a lavish pyrotechnic display erupts over the bay and the aerobatic troupe take to the sky, skywriting "KS 4 SM"*



IC said:


> It's been almost an hour, downloading now at last though. And I don't need anything for the banner, it's all worthless these days.


That's good then.

Thanks mate  
I'll see if I can have a go at yours sometime...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch 4 Admin


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*bows*

ENCORE, ENCORE, ENCORE

:$


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Killswitch 4 super mod. :side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Truth: Tipsy


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh shit. Royal Rumble is going to be in Atlanta next year. Tickets on sale Saturday. I will so be there.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I went last year at MSG. It was awesome.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Ouch!  What sport do you play?


AFL. I did it at training, which makes it worse.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- was fine with all the draft picks except Punk going to Smackdown. I'm going to a Raw House show next month and I was hoping to see the Punker.

Hopefully there'll be some good undercard switches with the supplemental draft.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Subscribing


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Therapist


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RAPE.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

R*pe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No need for the *

You can say RAPE freely here.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can say RAPE freely anywhere


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Only 40 pounds?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Only 40 pounds?


The weight of a child, mirit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

pretty much


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jim coptafeel


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

wcw..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn it, here I was hoping for a quiet afternoon. Don't people go on holiday anymore? :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Damn it, here I was hoping for a quiet afternoon. Don't people go on holiday anymore? :side:


Let's go on holiday together.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Let's go on holiday together.


Sounds good to me hun. Where are we going?

How is your back? (I'm sure you mentioned it was hurting this morning but I got sidetracked with work so I couldn't ask you then :$)


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I'm so bored that I'm trying to brush up on my video game history. 

I would love to find the following:

A Good video of the Great North American Video Game Crash of 1983-84

A Complete History of Nintendo vs Sega

The History of Sony Playstation 

The history of CD-Rom based games and system consoles (starting with 3DO and Phillips CDi and before that if possible)

...did I mention I'm bored? :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Sounds good to me hun. Where are we going?
> 
> How is your back? (I'm sure you mentioned it was hurting this morning but I got sidetracked with work so I couldn't ask you then :$)


Your choice. Somewhere overseas? Want to go somewhere nice and calm (like the South of France) or to the hustle and bustle of a modern metropolis (like NYC or Tokyo)?

Truth: It's alright...a bit stiff. I need another pillow, tbh. My neck's nice and stiff as well.Owell.

How's work going?



Damien_Draiman™;7133487 said:


> Truth: I'm so bored that I'm trying to brush up on my video game history.
> 
> I would love to find the following:
> 
> *A Good video of the Great North American Video Game Crash of 1983-84*


:lmao

Good Luck 

Truth: They probably did bring out a good game, but I don't care enough about games to dig deep into the retro archives.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

MRI came back good, I don't need surgey thankfully.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Your choice. Somewhere overseas? Want to go somewhere nice and calm (like the South of France) or to the hustle and bustle of a modern metropolis (like NYC or Tokyo)?
> 
> Truth: It's alright...a bit stiff. I need another pillow, tbh. My neck's nice and stiff as well.Owell.
> 
> How's work going?


South of France sounds perfect. I need somewhere to relax. No hustle of bustle for me please. :$

Awww sorry to hear that hun.  Soak in a hot bath until the water goes cold. It'll help your muscles out.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Heat up a rice bag and put it on your neck.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> South of France sounds perfect. I need somewhere to relax. No hustle of bustle for me please. :$
> 
> Awww sorry to hear that hun.  Soak in a hot bath until the water goes cold. It'll help your muscles out.


Awesome. Let's go 
Truth: One problem. I don't speak french :/

Sounds fun. Might do that later...Got some work to do first.




Josh said:


> Heat up a rice bag and put it on your neck.


Thx. I've had a heat pack on it since about 10:30 this morning...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Awesome. Let's go
> Truth: One problem. I don't speak french :/
> 
> Sounds fun. Might do that later...Got some work to do first.


Yay! 

That's ok, I have a French to English Dictionary we can use and I studied French in high school (I'm very rusty though).


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Yay!
> 
> That's ok, I have a French to English Dictionary we can use and I studied French in high school (I'm very rusty though).




I didn't know you learnt French 

Truth: I hate typing out notes :sad: It's soooooo boring.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I did from year 7 to 10 and was rather good at it. But that was a long time ago and I'm very very rusty.  I could probably pick it up again if I studied though. 

I understand and sympathise completely dear. 

Truth: Home time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Damn it, here I was hoping for a quiet afternoon. Don't people go on holiday anymore? :side:


Just came back from holiday tbh.


Sup to anyone around


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai.

Welcome back


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thanks. Home alone and i've got no idea what to cook for dinner :sad: McDonalds is looking pretty good right now tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hey yo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Ben?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Apart from the huge amount of college work I need to do and the fact I haven't started any of it, I'm GREAT :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know the feeling. Got back today and now i have to study for 3 exams i have first week back after this easter break  And on top of that i'm not so great


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Truth: Jimmy almost fucked himself over by breaking his laptop keyboard, but luckily he employed immense amount of skill and knowledge (combined with some toothpicks and tweezers) to put it back together again. Fucking ace.  :$

Truth: Work is overrated. So I've done v. little of it.

olook. Nicksy's back. Have fun?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I basically need to get a years worth of coursework done for next Monday, freaking out slightly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> olook. Nicksy's back. Have fun?


Yeah it was alright. Weather was shit so i didn't get as much time out on the beach as i wanted. Although it had an upside as it meant i played a lot of cards with Samantha  As for that front, kinda meh. Next time you're on msn i may tell you


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nicksy's in love 

Jimmy, upgrade laptop please. It seems to break more than Lexie makes a silly statement :side:

I am also delaying uni work


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sore.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh hey, Nick's out on bail


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oh hey, go fuck yourself.

Nice banner you made for McQueen


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Y is Nick out on bail?


edit- McQueen's banner is more then correct.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

What've you been up to the past couple of days then Nick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Been away on holidays since Friday. Got back today (its Tuesday down here )


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> What've you been up to the past couple of days then Nick?


The usual, prolly.
Bringing a new updated meaning to 'Urban Cruiser' in his big red van. Then cleaning, shining and buffing said van.
Oh, and trying-ta get laid. 

:side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen's banner is correct in everyway Nicky-Wicky


EDIT: Jimmy, Marry me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You can all go fuck yourselves


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

<3...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> McQueen's banner is correct in everyway Nicky-Wicky
> 
> 
> EDIT: Jimmy, Marry me.


I'd rather contract a mutated, air-borne syphillis stroke diarrhoea virus from a goat.



Sticksy said:


> You can all go fuck yourselves


I'd rather fuck Samantha :side:

No..actually I wouldn't, and that was probably too far. : o <3


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Great use of the white text. :argh:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'd rather contract a mutated, air-borne syphillis stroke diarrhoea virus from a goat.


Fine then, I'll just go back to my uncle Rolf...









Those Paintbrushes ain't just for artwork.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Great use of the white text. :argh:


I thought so too. 

Stalkah wazzup?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lucky for you i saw that white text Jimmy


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> Stalkah wazzup?


About to watch Hot Fuzz. Which owns

you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Lucky for you i saw that white text Jimmy




Mr Moral Highground says "Poaching your eMate's girl should result in castration"



TheSoulTaker said:


> About to watch Hot Fuzz. Which owns
> 
> you?


Indeed it does. 

Truth: The best news I've heard all week is that Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are going to be playing Thompson and Thomson in the Tintin Movie. Fuck. Yes.

Oh, and I'm just chillin' atm.

Btw, Nick, I can't make you your Perry banner because:

a) It's fucking impossible to get a decent pic of her
b) The mediocre pics that I've found can't be used to make a decent banner
c) I wasted an evening trying to get an idea working, only for it to shit up due to the aforementioned.

Soz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its alright


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jimmy fails again...no surprises there


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice sig Ben


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Mr Moral Highground says "Poaching your eMate's girl should result in castration"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same problem, I'll make you a different sig if you want tho.



Sticksy said:


> Nice sig Ben


What did you guys bet on?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Whether my rugby league team would beat his team. My team picked up our first win of the season. Our premiership defense is finally rolling


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rolling? :lmao you barely beat the woeful Tigers


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Complete Markout*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O shit...I think I just jizzed my pants 

TROY~!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> O shit...I think I just jizzed my pants
> 
> TROY~!


It happens from time to time, no worries. 

sXe!~



> *Complete Markout*


Jack Bauer would approve of that message.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oh my, Slicky baby. Sup dude?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Oh my, Slicky baby. Sup dude?


Sticksay! Something probably is after this reaction, :side:

Sup?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jack Bauer is too busy kicking ass to care about anything I say.

How's life, Troy?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Seb said:


> Jack Bauer is too busy kicking ass to care about anything I say.
> 
> How's life, Troy?


Loving this season, that's for damn sure.

It's okay, getting ready to hit Niagara Falls on Monday.

How's it been to you, kind I hope.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome. Life's been fine, thkuvrymuch.

The ending to the last episode was the biggest twist since Nina Myers was revealed as dirty in season one.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Seb said:


> Awesome. Life's been fine, thkuvrymuch.
> 
> The ending to the last episode was the biggest twist since Nina Myers was revealed as dirty in season one.


It was a twist only because they strung it on for so long. However, I knew it was coming especially after the scenes in the white house.

Still, it ruled all and can't wait to see next week's epy.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Up there with Nina in Season 1 and Logan in Season 5 for sure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think they strung it on at all. Especially after he destroyed all of the bio weapon single-handedly earlier in the episode.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Seb said:


> I don't think they strung it on at all. Especially after he destroyed all of the bio weapon single-handedly earlier in the episode.


It may have not been apparent throughout the season, I figured it was going to happen eventually.

I think they should have saved that for the season finale, would have been a good build up to season 8, which is supposedly going to take place 5-6 weeks after this season.

But yeah, it was epic.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

24 discussion? I must catch up on that show


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've learnt in the last 8 years to never, ever try and second guess 24 - but even I was amazed by that ending.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> 24 discussion? I must catch up on that show


Slacker. How can anyone not keep up with the sheer epicness that is 24?

Blasphemous!

I was amazed even more by them killing off you know who like that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, that just made the scene ever more EPIC.

Slick, don't leave us for another 6 months plz :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2Slick said:


> Sticksay! Something probably is after this reaction, :side:
> 
> Sup?


Not much. Got back from holidays today tbh.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

That was an amazing episode, I finished watching at about 5am and still couldn't get to sleep because it kept my attention so well.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Slick, when the networks are screwing around it's airing (11pm Sunday nights) it is hard to stay in tune with it. I resort to buying the DVDs


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Well Slick, when *the networks are screwing around it's airing (11pm Sunday nights)* it is hard to stay in tune with it. I resort to buying the DVDs


Wow, why did we even let Australia be a country


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Seb said:


> Yeah, that just made the scene ever more EPIC.
> 
> Slick, don't leave us for another 6 months plz :$


Hehe, I'm not ever actually gone for six months at a time, I still log on here every other day, I just don't stay logged on for more than a few minutes at a time. 



> Well Slick, when the networks are screwing around it's airing (11pm Sunday nights) it is hard to stay in tune with it. I resort to buying the DVDs


I had to do that for the first two seasons of 24 because I was a late bloomer, but haven't missed a week since.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Wow, why did we even let Australia be a country


To kick convicts out :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

24. Don't even get me started on the time slotting for that show.

Truth: I got red repped in this thread. I didn't even know that was possible!

:shocked:!!!!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You really must of done it this time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Switchy and Evolution?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Not much. I just got home from the taping of an episode of Top Gear Australia. It was really good aside from having to stand the whole time.



Killswitch said:


> You really must of done it this time.


You know it.

That's what I got it for. Without a word of a lie.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Sup Switchy and Evolution?


Just working on my warez site and uploading files, you?



Evolution said:


> You know it.
> 
> That's what I got it for. Without a word of a lie.


BADASS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not much. downloading music and talking on msn


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sexy tbf


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I live on the edge, what can I say?

I started downloading season 8 of Scrubs today. I'm sure I'll be disappointed though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I actually liked this season of Scrubs so far, bar the first 2 episodes.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Because I live on the edge I'm going to double post in Word Games and say good night.

Good night!

Edit: Okay I'm not hardcore enough.

Thanks for the feedback on it though. I love Scrubs but hate having to wait to see episodes so I usually just wait until it comes out on DVD but I'm really excited to see how it plays out so I'm downloading the first 14 eps and I'll buy the massive all-seasons box set when it makes it's eventual debut.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Cya later


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

IC said:


> Wow, why did we even let Australia be a country


Because our prisoners revolted and we diddnt have the technical superiority to combat the funnel web spider so we let them go.

No one on the corner has swagger like me.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Watching the new/latest episode of Heroes


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

That show got boring after the first season imo.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

booned said:


> That show got boring after the first season imo.


Series 2 was rather dire, but imo series 3 been good, its heading into the right direction of being a good show, like it was in Series 1.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Its too far gone for me to watch it now. I would lose interest half way through anyway. I just dont feel any connection to the characters, but thats probably because there are so many its hard to keep up.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

booned said:


> Its too far gone for me to watch it now. I would lose interest half way through anyway. I just dont feel any connection to the characters, but thats probably because there are so many its hard to keep up.


They got rid of most, just the orignals now pretty much left from series 1.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

idc about heroes.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I honestly cannot move, my entire upperback has frozen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Craig said:


> Truth: I honestly cannot move, my entire upperback has frozen.


What's wrong with it? 

My back's been pretty sore and hurty all day, too. Although I'm good for moving and stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> blah blah blah


You are correct sir


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> What's wrong with it?


I'm 6'4" and have fell on my back far too many times in life..

That's about what's wrong with it..

It's thanks to having to constantly bend...

I should be ok tommorow..


My knees are shot today too..

I just have these sort of days, when my body just decides "fuck it"


What's wrong with your back?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

:rip: Tell The Truth. 

It's still amusing to see how dead a thread like this can get at all times after from being active.

Truth: I'm wanting some fast food. But don't know where I should go for lunch now Burger King or McDonalds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I blame AMP


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

fo'shizzle,


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Yo everybody, how are things? I haven't been around here in a while...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

o hi.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

sup?

...today is the most boring day of my life.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

This thread is as dead as a Wrestlemania 25 main event.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> This thread is as dead as a Wrestlemania 25 main event.....


I think I've killed the thread like 5 times in the past 2 days.

Probably going to be 6 now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No,I'm the official thread killa.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ummm.... I am the Threadgend Killer.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Pretty sure i've gotten into the habbit of reviving them.

But Derek or Tkow is the threadgend killer from what i've seen.





Ok, maybe i am...

Right, i need some help. I want to learn how to do photoshop and for this i need to know hoe to download it properly. I suck at technology so i will need step by step instructions.

Help please


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks like you killed it Pete.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Seems so.

Any chance you could help me in my dilema K?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wouldn't you just click download, or is it in separate parts?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's all confusing. I think i need to download seperate programs and different things.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

SO...


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Being grounded SUCKS...especially on the night of a party.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Seems so.
> 
> Any chance you could help me in my dilema K?


I wish I could mate. I wouldn't have a clue though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Right, i need some help. I want to learn how to do photoshop and for this i need to know hoe to download it properly. I suck at technology so i will need step by step instructions.
> 
> Help please


Use a torrent.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Finally got round to watching the Fishsticks episode of South Park, awesome


Han gon.. they've released a full version of Gayfish online, un-censored? I'm in heaven..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

So who censored ****?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

A **** thats who. what makes **** worse then the other insults that are thrown around though?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm not talking about C*nt


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm fuckin pissed that I can't discuss Kris D****r anymore.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Then what are you talking about?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Forced sexual entry word that beings w/ R


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

****?


EDIT: HA HA HA


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

****d


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What?

****.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Kris D****r is a great player.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it was a certain group that got it banned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner did it in a weak attempt to flamebait me. Nothing more to see here.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I enjoy eating g****s.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Therapist


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think I mar have some strawberry c****s for breakfast.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Make sure to hang the d****s


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know, I'm going ****lling down a mountainside tommorow.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Wish I was decent at PS to be honest.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

just ate some g****s for dinner


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

* j*** **gg** *n


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's quite a bit of censorship.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Ain't that a bitch.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- this sucks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WCW said:


> That's quite a bit of censorship.


The communist state of Copta denies any degree of censorship taking place.



Killswitch said:


> Ain't that a bitch.


Probable.

How is everyone?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EPAR.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hey there, Jim. That's a nifty new banner|avatar combo, bud. How's everything with you?*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> * j*** **gg** *n


Can I buy a vowel? 

Hello everyone.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Hey there, Jim. That's a nifty new banner|avatar combo, bud. How's everything with you?*


Much <3.

Doin' good. It's a lazy day in Coptatown today, 10:40AM and I'm still in bed 

Should probably do some work later but cba atm :/

How you going?



Aussie said:


> Can I buy a vowel?
> 
> Hello everyone.


Sure. but it'll cost you  

Hi Kylie 

How's work?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That word's been censored for a while, I do believe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nah it hasn't. I just got the low down on it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

D-Low Down?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Former European champion


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

rapist


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

nigeria


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmmm, there's something that BIE got banned when she was mod. I guess it was a different word.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

she got c*nt banned


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

it was c(u)nt


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> nigeria


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Deliberately subtle difference was not so subtle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1pm and i just got out of bed  Sup people


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sure. but it'll cost you
> 
> Hi Kylie
> 
> How's work?


Really? What's the cost? 

How are you Jimmy? 

Work is fine thanks. Taking it easy today.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Really? What's the cost?
> 
> How are you Jimmy?
> 
> Work is fine thanks. Taking it easy today.


A zillion cuddles. 

Fine, Fine. Eating breakfast atm..so late lunch is on the cards as well 
Just started work on an assignment, which I reckon I can have abount 80% done by the end of the day, so that's goooood. 



Truth: L'Stick


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh. Oh naggers. Of course

Is AMP online?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey Certs, sup you sexy devil?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Not much, took my niece and nephew to see the hannah montana movie today and was going to talk to him about it, Taylor makes an appearance. How was your trip?


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

^thats a legendary shirt.

Edit: or a very hot woman...lol.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick and Certs, how are ya both? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> A zillion cuddles.
> 
> Fine, Fine. Eating breakfast atm..so late lunch is on the cards as well
> Just started work on an assignment, which I reckon I can have abount 80% done by the end of the day, so that's goooood.
> ...


Easily done. 

You lazy thing. I wish I could have a sleep in and a late breakfast.  

That is good hun.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Uptown Certs, you know I can't afford to buy you pearls.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs said:


> Not much, took my niece and nephew to see the hannah montana movie today and was going to talk to him about it, Taylor makes an appearance. How was your trip?


I see.

Yeah, pretty good. Aside from the first day the weather was shit though which sucked. 



Aussie said:


> Nick and Certs, how are ya both?


Alright, maybe going to man up today and tell her but maybe not


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tell who what


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Easily done.
> 
> You lazy thing. I wish I could have a sleep in and a late breakfast.
> 
> That is good hun.


Ooorah!

You could if you quit your job, went back to uni and were 17 again  



Josh said:


> Uptown Certs, you know I can't afford to buy you pearls.


But maybe one day when AMP comes in, he'll understand what kinda guy you've been. You should try for an Uptown Certs...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Josh, you were almost warned for the rapist post. You guys are going to stop with that crap one way or another. Otherwise you can fuck back off to his forum.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> tell who what


Friend. I like her a lot but there are some complicating issues. Just don't want it to be a 'what if' situation though.



Headliner said:


> Josh, you were almost warned for the rapist post. You guys are going to stop with that crap one way or another. Otherwise you can fuck back off to his forum.













:side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't been to there since early Feburary


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Alright, maybe going to man up today and tell her but maybe not


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  <3



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Ooorah!
> 
> You could if you quit your job, went back to uni and were 17 again


I could do all that now at 24. 

Damn it I'm old.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Bubble rap. Lots-a bubble rap in my room atm.
To pop or not to pop, that's the Q'n.

Truth: Good luck Nick.

Also, suggestions for a name change for moi?
Enough is enough and it's time to move onto wittier pastures.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Write her a letter and have it delivered by some doves.

I know what girls like, trust me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> Write her a letter and have it delivered by some doves.
> 
> I know what girls like, trust me.


:lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> Write her a letter and have it delivered by some doves.
> 
> I know what girls like, trust me.


:lmao

Seeing as Kylie's the only girl here....

Kylie, would you be utterly, desperately infatuated with someone who scribed a letter to you, and had it delivered by a flock of doves; bearing in mind that the letter would in all likelihood, be horribly cliche and the doves would probably shit on your desk?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi ppl.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup jbloser?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm doing good. Lack of school work nowadays is really tremendous. How are you doing, Sticksy?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I love Fringe!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

jbloser said:


> I'm doing good. Lack of school work nowadays is really tremendous. How are you doing, Sticksy?


procrastinating  Meant to be studying for some exams


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ahhh procrastinating. Something I tend to do a lot. In fact, I currently am since I'm supposed to read 100 pages in the book '1984' by Friday. Have yet to start that and it's Wednesday now. 

Exams suck tho


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Bubble rap. Lots-a bubble rap in my room atm.
> To pop or not to pop, that's the Q'n.
> 
> Truth: Good luck Nick.
> ...


Pop it. It's bubble wrap. How could you not pop it? 

I'm not sure hun. I like the name you have now. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Seeing as Kylie's the only girl here....
> 
> Kylie, would you be utterly, desperately infatuated with someone who scribed a letter to you, and had it delivered by a flock of doves; bearing in mind that the letter would in all likelihood, be horribly cliche and the doves would probably shit on your desk?


Definitely, but I'm a hopeless romantic so someone sending me a bouquet of flowers would have me on cloud 9. 

Come to think of it...I've never had anyone send me a bouquet of flowers before. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-.........







WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's 2AM and I'm stuck studying for finals. FUCK. 

But I'm done of Uni tomorrow(today actually) for the summer :hb:. You guys get to enjoy more of EGame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Transformers 2 will be 2 and a half hours long. I'm guessing about an hour of it will be nothing more than typical Michael Bay explosions and random CG.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

EGame said:


> You guys get to enjoy more of EGame.


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Truth-.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So was that out of sheer boredom or excitement? 



EGame said:


> It's 2AM and I'm stuck studying for finals. FUCK.
> 
> But I'm done of Uni tomorrow(today actually) for the summer :hb:. You guys get to enjoy more of EGame.


I'll hardly be able to contain my excitment if there's more of you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was a random WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


just felt like this thread needed it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> It's 2AM and I'm stuck studying for finals. FUCK.
> 
> But I'm done of Uni tomorrow(today actually) for the summer :hb:. You guys get to enjoy more of EGame.


Its 3:30pm and i'm stuck studying for mid-semester exams  So people will see less of me, which is a good thing for some :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> It was a random WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> just felt like this thread needed it.


You're right. In fact, random comments like that are overdue.



Sticksy said:


> Its 3:30pm and i'm stuck studying for mid-semester exams  So people will see less of me, which is a good thing for some :side:


Awww  Not good for me though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> So people will see less of me, which is a good thing for some


You're right, it is.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Awww  Not good for me though.


awww <3 



Josh said:


> You're right, it is.


ASS


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

HOLE.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't like dove shit Sticksy. Send me chocs. Awwww you dumb shit, easter is the perfect time to send chocs and you didn't??!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cowie!

<3


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Truth- Transformers 2 will be 2 and a half hours long. I'm guessing about an hour of it will be nothing more than typical Michael Bay explosions and random CG.


Oh, I'd wager that at least an hour and a half will be random CG, most of which that will be framed either too close, or too blurred to be viewed properly.



Aussie said:


> Pop it. It's bubble wrap. How could you not pop it?
> 
> Definitely, but I'm a hopeless romantic so someone sending me a bouquet of flowers would have me on cloud 9.
> 
> Come to think of it...I've never had anyone send me a bouquet of flowers before. :$


 - I did pop a bit

awww. Kylie's gonna get a good birthday present this year, imho. 



Cowie said:


> I don't like dove shit Sticksy. Send me chocs. Awwww you dumb shit, easter is the perfect time to send chocs and you didn't??!!!


He was too busy being a jailbird to send chocs this easter :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

So was Ben actually telling the truth when he said he told you guys i was in jail? I hope you assholes didn't believe him


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> awww <3


<3 



Cowie said:


> I don't like dove shit Sticksy. Send me chocs. Awwww you dumb shit, easter is the perfect time to send chocs and you didn't??!!!


Hiya Cowie!  Did you have a good Easter?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> - I did pop a bit
> 
> awww. Kylie's gonna get a good birthday present this year, imho.


I thought it would have been too tempting. 

Awwww <3333 



Sticksy said:


> So was Ben actually telling the truth when he said he told you guys i was in jail? I hope you assholes didn't believe him


Yeah that's what he was telling everyone.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Evolution said:


> Cowie!
> 
> <3


<3 I'd <3 you even more if you sent me Krispy Kremes It's been like a year since I've had them But on a positive note OH is about to start travelling to Sydney fortnightly so I'll be in luck then cos woolies always fly Qantas and they're in the Qantas terminal.



Sticksy said:


> So was Ben actually telling the truth when he said he told you guys i was in jail? I hope you assholes didn't believe him


What did you do? I'd take a wild guess but I saw headliner said we're not allowed to talk about that.:no:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Laughed so hard at this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Yeah that's what he was telling everyone.


Did anyone question how he would know?  Should think higher of me as well :side:



Cowie said:


> What did you do? I'd take a wild guess but I saw headliner said we're not allowed to talk about that.:no:


:lmao

I didn't do anything. I went away on holidays over Easter


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lolwut.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ohi Aussie, I didn't see you post. My easter sucked. My birthday was good friday and I came down with the worst head cold I've had since 1999. I was going to go to the east coast, Tas but that wasn't to be.

How was your easter?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd mail them. But I'm sure by the time you got them they'd be very, VERY hard.

If you don't eat them within about a day or two they aren't the funnest things to be around...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Did anyone question how he would know?  Should think higher of me as well :side:


Well you're from Sydney, so we just put 2 and 2 together.... 

Besides, don't you think a bad boy reputation is more appealing? 



Cowie said:


> Ohi Aussie, I didn't see you post. My easter sucked. My birthday was good friday and I came down with the worst head cold I've had since 1999. I was going to go to the east coast, Tas but that wasn't to be.
> 
> How was your easter?


Shit sorry to hear that.  Are you feeling better now?

My easter was quiet but nice thank you. The folks and kids went to Qld for a week so it's just my brother and I. He was working easter day so I did the right thing...grabbed a couple of friends and went to the footy.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Who played? I saw Richmond took a flogging from Carlton.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Truth: Rants is officially a clusterfuck now. :side:

O, hi guys.  *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hai Lexie, how are you?



Aussie said:


> Well you're from Sydney, so we just put 2 and 2 together....
> 
> Besides, don't you think a bad boy reputation is more appealing?


Well Sydney does have a population of 3-4 million so i'd have thought you'd know we don't know each other irl and according to google maps we live about 75km away :side: 

I'd rather not have that reputation


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Aside from the fact that NO-ONE is on MSN, I'm great.  *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd go on msn but i'm already wasting enough time as it is on here


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sticksy said:


> Hai Lexie, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realise court appearances are on the lists on the court websites. My husband was called for jury duty and when he came home he said "ooo not allowed to talk about it" Never mind I'd already found their facebook profiles and decided they were exporting drugs. And they were.



sXe Lexie said:


> * Aside from the fact that NO-ONE is on MSN, I'm great.  *


I'm on. slothfulcowie


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* 

@ MSN, or Live?  *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Cowie said:


> Who played? I saw Richmond took a flogging from Carlton.


Hawthorn and North Melbourne. Hawks back in form (finally). 

Yeah Richmond were handed another flogging. Looks like the first of many considering how they're playing. 



sXe Lexie said:


> * Truth: Rants is officially a clusterfuck now. :side:
> 
> O, hi guys.  *


Rants has been a clusterfuck for months now. 

Hi Lexie. 



Sticksy said:


> Well Sydney does have a population of 3-4 million so i'd have thought you'd know we don't know each other irl and according to google maps we live about 75km away :side:
> 
> I'd rather not have that reputation


Nick you've missed my point. I'm saying that it's only normal that we'd believe you were in jail considering you are from Sydney after all.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

sXe Lexie said:


> *
> 
> @ MSN, or Live?  *


Sorry, msn. I forgot people have live ones now


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sydney > Melbourne, Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick you need to stop lying.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The man raises a valid point...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

He doesn't really raise any point. 

Heading home guys and girls. See ya.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Have a good night.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Truth: (De)Motivated atm.  *


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My neck and knee hurts.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Truth: (De)Motivated atm.  *


Same here. As well as a little bored and ever so slightly depressed tbh which is strange but w/e


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BORED...and deep in thought


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you ask the girl out Nick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> Did you ask the girl out Nick


Nah, she didn't come over today. Hopefully should see her on the weekend though


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice.

Just don't ask brute for any advice.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

brute giving advice? :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_**waves**_


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Seabs, you got Hansen & Brody vs. Funks '84?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm strangely aroused.

edit: wut


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*nah, chances are it's on that great puro site though.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Seabs*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*ohai Ben *


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *nah, chances are it's on that great puro site though.*


That's the first site I checked out but it's not on there. :-\

Hey, btw.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm currently growing my playoff beard.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sup??


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

watching twilight.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sup??


Not much. You?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Higuise


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Josh said:


> I'm strangely aroused.
> 
> edit: wut


Nice.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> Nice.
> 
> Just don't ask brute for any advice.


haha, i wouldn't ask brute for advice. Or if i did it would be because i want to do the opposite :side:


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

L O L


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dead thread.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

It's nearing its end...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Need to do cpr.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I can do that


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Pep?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing much, just came back from a swim and i'm now watching the Hillsborough memorial. 

You?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nm, just listening to some music and talking to people on msn.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mass convo?

sort me out, Nick...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nick, are you ever gonna add me to MSN.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> Nick, are you ever gonna add me to MSN.


Don't think i have you're address tbh.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Mass convo me.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: My computer is fucked.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*

sup with it?*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I was downloading some media and when I unrared the file and copied it to my desktop, my computer went haywire. 

You on msn, btw?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sucks for you then.

I'll get on now. :happy:*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Switch is your site down? I tried to go on it just now to make that header for you and got a "403 Forbidden" message :S


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah small networking issues.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok I'll check back later


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Switch, what torrent should i use when downloading Photoshop?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWE is officially killing ALL of their tag teams.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The Colons are back together after an hour apart...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I just saw that.

But the only teams on Raw now are The Colons and Priceless.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, i know what you mean. It all sucks, but we'll see what happens i suppose. Vince will think of something...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

We'll probably get some makeshift tag teams that don't make any sense.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Goldust and Festus. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Festus on Raw makes me laugh.

I'm guessing he'll get released within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> Goldust and Festus. :side:


And they will be called "The Oddballs". Book it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

PF69 said:


> And they will be called "The Oddballs". Book it.


Hornswoggle could be their manager.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hornswoggle could be their manager.


I forget about him getting drafted to Raw. Seriously, I wouldn't be shocked if at least 1/3 of the people drafted today get released down the road.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I can't see them doing anything with Swoggle other than releasing him.

They brought him to Raw so that people won't ask why Finlay isn't there with 'swoggle, and after a month or so, they'll release him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Plus, it always Finlay to go back to being a heel, which is his strength.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

swag/


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Truth: I have hopes for ECW after the draft.


Smackdown really benefited...


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but why has my brother been banned? Sgt.Pepper/Peter, why did he get banned?

What did he do :O


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's not banned. He just put 'banned' as his user title


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

My computer blew up this morning, so I won't be around for a while because typing on this PS3 is killing my fingers.

So bye !


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ummm..... later?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This thread has been exceptionally boring today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Serve me the sky tonight.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

No Craig


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Totally snagged a copy of ROH Steel Cage Warfare for $4.95 at my local used DVD place today before heading to the gym to shoot some hoops.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Dull on here tonight.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

sXe adds some flavour :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- was feeling great earlier today, now I just feel really drained.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Ben & Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much at all really. I'm typing up a script for a group task due next week, and then off to lunch with some uni mates, followed by a boys night on the piss. Super keen for it. Might even stop into the girl's work and say hi :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

they don't want you to say hi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- earlier I was closing every thread that was talking about stuff that happened during the draft, but people can never take a hint, so I'm at the "fuck it, let them be morons" stage.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sure she does


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth- just got home. Hi guys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy. Sadly, thread seems to of died.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This thread dies at least 7 times a day.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The glory days have long passed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still blame AMP.


As soon as he decided to stop posting here, the thread dies.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

What happened to Amp, he used to be on here loads?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, he really only posted in here and the MMA thread.

I have a feeling he went back to 'the other place' now that its under new management


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Howdy. Sadly, thread seems to of died.


Ben did you scare everyone off?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Meh, he really only posted in here and the MMA thread.
> 
> I have a feeling he went back to 'the other place' now that its under new management


He hasn't been there for a while from what I've seen.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> The glory days have long passed


The glory days passed when Holt, Cide, Mac, Liner, etc stopped posting in here, tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Josh is correct.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cal plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd love to get Cal back, but it isn't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Ben did you scare everyone off?


Oh shush missy.

Brett Stewart's image scared them off, so blame Nick, not me 

Anyway, I'm out, got lunch and the boys night. Megafun.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hai. 

hi.

HEY


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Oh shush missy.
> 
> Brett Stewart's image scared them off, so blame Nick, not me
> 
> Anyway, I'm out, got lunch and the boys night. Megafun.


No you shush. 

Blaming you is more fun Ben 

Have fun. 



King Kenny said:


> hai.
> 
> hi.
> 
> HEY


Hi Kenny!!  <3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Kylie.

I believe Sydney defeated Hawthorn a while ago ;p

<3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SCOTT STEINER DISCUSSION FORUM


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Um....ok? 



King Kenny said:


> Hey Kylie.
> 
> I believe Sydney defeated Hawthorn a while ago ;p
> 
> <3


Rub it in why don't you. 

Only reason Sydney won is because the Hawks didn't have their full side. We'll beat you again later in the year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

scott steiner sucks ya.

Kylie, you know I don't care about AFL, I just like to rub it in


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He gets his own section at the other place. AWESOME.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> scott steiner sucks ya.
> 
> Kylie, you know I don't care about AFL, I just like to rub it in


Yes I know you love rubbing it in. You're a tease Kenny. 



JM Nash said:


> He gets his own section at the other place. AWESOME.


Ah well, it's not really a big deal at the end of the day now is it?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It would make more sense if it was Kevin Nash .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone here have a problem w/ the SCOTT STEINER DISCUSSION FORUM?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THERAPIST


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

g****s are good, they are really good for you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ha...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_Merce open up EE and I'll concede defeat to you


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I sc****d my knee :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

JM Nash said:


> It would make more sense if it was Kevin Nash .


You know you raise a good point.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

you did what to your knee?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ok the r a p e jokes were only funny for about 3 minutes last night, find another censored word to have fun with plz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

[email protected] jokes have been funny for about 2 years now. Get with the program.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not to me .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JM Nash said:


> ok the r a p e jokes were only funny for about 3 minutes last night, find another censored word to have fun with plz.


There are 3 censored words to my knowledge. n*gger, c*nt and r*pe. We already exhausted c*nt a long time ago. There was even a TTT with that in the title  Can't have fun with the word n*gger either :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tell the truth, ******?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No you really can't.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> **** jokes have been funny for about 2 years now. Get with the program.


I must be the only one that hasn't laughed at it then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I must be the only one that hasn't laughed at it then.




Headliner just censored more versions of the word, lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WCW said:


> Headliner just censored more versions of the word, lol


:lmao 

I'd laugh if you could get more words censored


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't push it hard b/c eventually he'll start banning me for bypassing the filters


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You guys will learn one way or the other.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ok you're really, really, starting to remind me of Brandon dude and it's creeping me out.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I suppose I'll just have to buy this forum as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remember what I told you last night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you told me a lotta things


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't start.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should read my posts again before I post them


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

whats up people?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tails


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

heads :sad:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WCW said:


> I can't push it hard b/c eventually he'll start banning me for bypassing the filters


Sucks for you



Es Aye said:


> whats up people?


nm, you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fuck


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

na na why dont u get a job


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My friends got a girlfriend and he hates that bitch. He tells me everyday.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

he tells me every day


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

he says man i really gotta lose my chick in the worst kinda way


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

she sits on her ass he works his hands to the bone to give her money every payday


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Josh said:


> na na why dont u get a job


....?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Offspring, nice.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey guys


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> Headliner just censored more versions of the word, lol


Sowwy...but I've never liked it. 



Killswitch said:


> Hey guys


Hi Switch!!  <3


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kids.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WHat are some movies I should look up and watch?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Es Aye said:


> WHat are some movies I should look up and watch?


What kinda movies are you into?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

twilight

if you're a 13yr old teen


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

AUSSIE!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> WHat are some movies I should look up and watch?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

will94 said:


> What kinda movies are you into?


Award winning movies. Drama, action, movies that are well written and acted. 

and, well, stoner comedies


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Stoner comedies ftw quite frankly


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Speaking of stoner comedies, I didn't enjoy Pineapple Express at all. Only good scene is when Rogan is in the school with his girlfriend.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Awful.

Pineapple Express was awesome and most stoner movies still suck when I'm baked.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

PE was average but didn't blow me out of my seat


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I just prefer Rogan in movies with Jonah Hill and those guys. Basically the crew from Superbad. Same as Will Feral is always much funnier when acting with John C. Reilly.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

John C. Reilly is only entertaining as Dr. Steve Brule.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Step Brothers is amazing.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Josh said:


> twilight
> 
> if you're a 13yr old teen


I saw Twilight and I rather enjoyed it....and I'm a lot older than a 13 year old tenn. 



Killswitch said:


> AUSSIE!


How are you my dear?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> I just prefer Rogan in movies with Jonah Hill and those guys. Basically the crew from Superbad. Same as Will Feral is always much funnier when acting with John C. Reilly.


Exactly.

I didn't enjoy Pineapple express. I laughed twice. 
It was like they tried to do a subtle/dark style humour, like Pulp Fiction, Lock Stock & 2 Smoking Barrels stc but fucked it up pretty badly.

And yeah, Rogan needs to work with the Superbad crew, much like Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson needs to work with that little crew they had in the early 00's

Truth: Best thing I've read all day is Jamie Foxx telling Miley Cyrus to grow up, have gum reduction surgery and make a sex tape.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I actually did enjoy Twilight. Even some girls I went to see it with hated it. I lied and said I didn't enjoy it. 

Gotta keep my macho act up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't see it. I have no intentions of seeing it either.

Truth: I had the misfortune of watching part of St Trinians earlier while I was eating breakfast *cringe*
Gotta get my sisters of the TV and watch V for Vendetta or someshit. Operation Remasculation.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Watch it. Edward Cullen is such a dreamboat.

Erm, I mean Jessica Alba...

:argh:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> Watch it. Edward Cullen is such a dreamboat.
> 
> Erm, I mean Jessica Alba...
> 
> :argh:


Talentless Twat #1 and Talentless Twat #2.
Gooooood times 

Truth: Where's Kylie?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just made a thread about the wf hall of fame.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/452987-wf-hof-2009-discussion-thread.html#post7142566


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Atleast Alba is good looking though


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Alba is the shit. :argh: *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

??????


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Overrated.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* wat *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Alba is the shit. :argh: *


I legit prefer staring at your sig than staring at Alba.



EGame said:


> Overrated.


Agreed.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

she had a baby


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I know, I know. :side: *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> she had a baby


She was overrated even before that.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Can I ask when she started getting overrated?  *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Josh said:


> I actually did enjoy Twilight. Even some girls I went to see it with hated it. I lied and said I didn't enjoy it.
> 
> Gotta keep my macho act up.


Well I can understand you lying. Lord knows we don't want you looking like a sissy.  



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I didn't see it. I have no intentions of seeing it either.
> 
> Truth: I had the misfortune of watching part of St Trinians earlier while I was eating breakfast *cringe*
> Gotta get my sisters of the TV and watch V for Vendetta or someshit. Operation Remasculation.


V for Vendetta is an incredible movie. I haven't seen it in ages though. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Talentless Twat #1 and Talentless Twat #2.
> Gooooood times
> 
> Truth: Where's Kylie?


I'm here hun. Just busy with work. :$

How are you?



EGame said:


> Overrated.


I agree, I think Alba is overrated. She's gorgeous, but she's not a very good actress.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

she can't act, if that is what you are implying by "overrated", in which I agree.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Can I ask when she started getting overrated?  *


The moment she appeared in my sight of vision. 



Aussie said:


> Well I can understand you lying. Lord knows we don't want you looking like a sissy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can always count on you to have infinitely awesome opinions.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * I know, I know. :side: *






EGame said:


> She was overrated even before that.


Exactly



sXe Lexie said:


> * Can I ask when she started getting overrated?  *


The day she was born :side:



Aussie said:


> V for Vendetta is an incredible movie. I haven't seen it in ages though. :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, so true. Need more movies like that imo. MORE DYSTOPIA! LESS CORPORATE HOLLYWOOD SHIT!

Work sounds lame. Infact, it is lame, because I'm doin some now. Bullshitting my way to a HD - ooorah!

Truth: Alba looks too fake to be gorgeous imo.
Call me weird if you like, but I don't see the appeal of women who look like they're made of plastic or have absorbed so many perfume/beauty products into their bloodstream that their skin is smoothe than a baby's. It's just unnatural.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

- V for Vendetta 
- Stepbrothers 

Anything else I should look for?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Es Aye said:


> she can't act, if that is what you are implying by "overrated", in which I agree.





EGame said:


> The moment she appeared in my sight of vision.





Jim Coptafeel said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* I see. :side: *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hear voices in my head, they council me, they understand, they talk to me


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey, love, we'll get away with it, we'll run like we're awesome, totally genius.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

All over this.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- "Dirt Room" by Blue October is a great song to listen to when you are in a foul mood.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

That's what you get for waking up in Vegas.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Es Aye said:


> - V for Vendetta
> - Stepbrothers
> 
> Anything else I should look for?


Pulp Fiction
Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels
Children of Men
Bladerunner.



sXe Lexie said:


> * I see. :side: *


 Cheer up dear.
Wagging from school again?



Derek said:


> I hear voices in my head, they council me, they understand, they talk to me


You've got your rules and your religions all designed to keep you safe. But when rules start getting broken, you start questioning your faith.



EGame said:


> Hey, love, we'll get away with it, we'll run like we're awesome, totally genius.


Wake. From your sleep. The Drying of your tears.
Today. We escape. We Escape.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I enjoy listening to the Slumdog Millionaire OST


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^O Saya is a pretty great tune. 

I think that's the wrong lyrics Coptafeel, brilliant song notheless. 

I enjoy The National a little too much.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

EGame said:


> I can always count on you to have infinitely awesome opinions.


You know what they say: Great minds think alike.  <3



Jim Coptafeel said:


> So, so true. Need more movies like that imo. MORE DYSTOPIA! LESS CORPORATE HOLLYWOOD SHIT!
> 
> Work sounds lame. Infact, it is lame, because I'm doin some now. Bullshitting my way to a HD - ooorah!
> 
> ...


I agree, although some corporate Hollywood shit can be enjoyable. The Dark Knight for example.

It is lame hun. Bullshitting or not doesn't matter, what matters is the HD at the end of it. 

She might be fake but I still think she's pretty. Just a terrible actress. 



Es Aye said:


> - V for Vendetta
> - Stepbrothers
> 
> Anything else I should look for?


Gran Torino. Best movie I've seen in ages. 



Derek said:


> I hear voices in my head, they council me, they understand, they talk to me


What are those voices telling you?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Jim, MSN plz. :$ *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> What are those voices telling you?


To punt people in the head and DDT people's wives.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I try to run but see I'm not that fast


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> I think that's the wrong lyrics Coptafeel, brilliant song notheless.
> 
> I enjoy The National a little too much.


I jumped to the second verse... 
EDIT: Or still in the first verse if you go on Orton's theme...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> To punt people in the head and DDT people's wives.


Smart voices.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Smart voices.


They get me over pretty well as a heel, except for the fucking smarks that think I'm jesus.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone see the new South Park?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I did. Started well, but then just turned to crap.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Pop it, lock it, polka dot it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs said:


> Pop it, lock it, polka dot it.


Hello AMP Jr :side: Whats happening you sexy beast


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Watching DBZ, Gohan just turned Super Sayian 2.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> They get me over pretty well as a heel, except for the fucking smarks that think I'm jesus.


You're always going to get smarks like that though. That's pretty normal.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Dead thread. *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

some people just can't stay up this late


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* It's 3:55PM where I live.  *


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What are you meant to do in this thread?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

really..4 am here

I like the night life..I like to boogie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its 7:05pm atm down here and i'm really bored of studying so i'm going to watch Radach/Smith


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Can someone answer my question. What do we do in this thread?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Steven L said:


> Can someone answer my question. What do we do in this thread?


Just talk about random stuff at the moment..wherever the topic goes


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok well a couple of minutes ago I was watching DBZ


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to watch that...they take to long powering up


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Mhm they scream a lot and the Earth started to break apart.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Steven L said:


> Can someone answer my question. What do we do in this thread?


If you have to ask then don't bother with it.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nah I think I'll stay. Be nice


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Why would we be nice to a jobber who's supposedly leaving?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Inorite. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HEY YO YO


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Inorite. *


Of course you're right.

Also, you've got a broken bracket in your sig 

Hi Ben


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

:argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> HEY YO YO


Who's the hot chick?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks a bit like Lucy Pinder but I can't tell if it's actually her or not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

its not


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice eyes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Nice eyes.


yeah there nice and big.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Truth: Gonna go see CRANK 2: HIGH VOLTAGE today


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

IC said:


> Truth: Gonna go see CRANK 2: HIGH VOLTAGE today


Can I come?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

If you can get to England today I'll hook it up


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Kaspersky blacklisted my license key, those assholes.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

How come?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I didn't pay for it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

IC said:


> Truth: Gonna go see CRANK 2: HIGH VOLTAGE today


I still have to see the first one. It looks pretty awesome though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I had Coco Pops for dinner.

You're jealous.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The first Crank was awesome, the storyline is nice and original. A proper fun movie.


And hey guys....


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I liked the original Crank mostly for the ending. I kind of got uninterested in the sequel as it would be impossible for him to survive something like that =\

I guess there have been worse premises for a movie though. So maybe I'll just wait for it on DVD.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's what i like to call an internet movie.


I'm gunna watch it, i'm just not gunna pay for it....


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone seen the new Dragonball movie?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Not yet.

I'll obtain it through the world wide web.

I refuse to pay to see it.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I was never a fan of the Anime so I wont be seeing it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Do not watch it. It was horrible. Chi Chi and Bulma are so good looking in it though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was devastated when I found out Vegeta wasn't in it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, there are barely any characters. I had to watch Gohan turn SS2 against Cell today to recover.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I would have paid to see it if Vegeta was in it.

He's literally the shit.

I have the episode he turned SS in on my computer haha!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Never been into DBZ


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, Vegeta is the man. I remember trying to turn Super Sayian once at school.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

wat..


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup jim?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Rocking all over the world...

Truth: Muthafucking sexy sig, Alex. Just when you think Louie can't do any better...Wow.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm waiting for some House eps to finish downloading so I can go to bed.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

...good afternoon :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

YES IT IS


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

YES IS A GREAT BAND.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello all.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Bahamamama


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey you guys.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi everyone


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

pancakes :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a pic of you with pancakes. I took it the last time I was at your house.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's a rabbit.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

invasion of my privacy!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> That's a rabbit.


:shocked:

You didn't know JSL is a rabbit.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> :shocked:
> 
> You didn't know JSL is a rabbit.


I was not aware.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Then I had some of jeff's pancakes and he took a pic. here's a pic of me.











And yes I know I look cute.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Am I the only human being on here right now?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a robot


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why would a robot be on a Wrestling Forum?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> Am I the only human being on here right now?


Now that you mention it i'm really this little guy


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Who knows...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Now that you mention it i'm really this little guy


I can imagine a Koala bear trying to get the sexy time with underage girls.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How did all these animals learn to type and have constructive conversations?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Now that you mention it i'm really this little guy


Sticksy you look cute there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> I can imagine a Koala bear trying to get the sexy time with underage girls.


Its not hard when you look like my bro here :side:












Derek said:


> How did all these animals learn to type and have constructive conversations?


Who knows


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Derek said:


> How did all these animals learn to type and have constructive conversations?


Logic + Wrestling/Wrestling Fans = Fail.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Its not hard when you look like my bro here :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Nice one, Sticksy-bear.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

SuperDuper


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Throw a kilo like a free throw.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hai guise


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Where is Es?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Tony...

Jim....

both own.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Tony...
> 
> Jim....
> 
> both own.


Fuckin' Luv u.

<3

btw, If any of you see AMP lurking around on here or MSN, tell him to check his PM's. Plz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMP signed off msn a while ago tbh.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

My cat needs dental work apparently...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> AMP signed off msn a while ago tbh.


Yah, I figured that. owell.

tbh, I should be asleep right now. So off to beddybyes land I go.

Toodlepipski.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Pop it. 

Lock it. 

Polka dot it.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

JM Nash said:


> Where is Es?


not sure, any idea


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Take your HANNAH MONTANA elsewhere Certs :side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I hate myself for liking that song. But its so damn catchy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Es Aye said:


> not sure, any idea


I have no idea about it.Sorry for the question


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Oheyy


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

3dizzle...

sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Last night I watched "The Best of Samoa Joe" DVD TNA released a few years ago, and fuck, TNA used to be incredible. Seeing what guys like Joe, Styles, and Daniels were doing then compared to what they are doing now, it's not even remotely close to how good they were doing in '05.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nothing really, just listening to Fighting Talk and texting 

You?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love fighting talk, listen to it every saturday 

And same really, just watching the uefa cup stuff...


And yeah Derek, i don't ever watch TNA often but from what i've seen , the new guys are quite impressive, especially a few years ago. Have you ever seen Joe/Airies from ROH in 2004? I can't remember what the event was, it was full blood, something like that...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Homie, I got cake, that's what I'm payin' them for


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi KS


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Listening to Seasons by Veer Union, the Backlash 2009 theme song, i really like it. Also watching some UEFA Cup football atm, Kiev going though to the Semis.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> *I love fighting talk, listen to it every saturday *
> 
> And same really, just watching the uefa cup stuff...
> 
> ...




yer, i have nearly every single episode on my external hard drive


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

hi Jeff :$


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Just found out Top Gear will return with a new series this comming June, .


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yo Pepper


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

AWESOME


cheers x


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead thread.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Yo Pepper


:lmao

Truly the best gif ever.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Dipset


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truly the best gif ever.


My future sig


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- :lmao at the latest rant. The OP got EMBARRASSED.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone watching Superstars tonight? I'll probably just download it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm busy tonight.



And I don't get that channel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think I get the channel either. Couldn't be arsed to look atm.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sweet change, JM.


And i'll download it. I don't really understand the concept of the show...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I get the channel so I will be checking it out. Taker is making an appearance why not.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

This place needs a defib.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This place needed Killswitch.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:$ I believe that's incorrect.

Truly you're needed since you own in all.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's been saved.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hopefully tonight ends up like last night for me.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

THIS PLACE NEEDS KILLSWITCH


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Does Killswitch have a story to share?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Story time


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3Dee said:


> THIS PLACE NEEDS KILLSWITCH


If you say so. <3333333333333333



John Mercer said:


> Does Killswitch have a story to share?


Got wasted with a few girl and guy friends and passed out in the shower in the early mourning hours haha to only wake up with the water off and my mom screaming.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Johnneh. Chances of me coming to New York in September are at about 95 percent!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Excuse me while I run around my house screaming "Fuck yeah!" with a foam finger saying I'm your biggest fan. :$


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> If you say so. <3333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> Got wasted with a few girl and guy friends and passed out in the shower in the early mourning hours haha to only wake up with the water off and my mom screaming.


:$

Epic win


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

and apparently I pulled down the shower curtain in the process.

Of course I'm responsible for buying a new one, too.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Gotta do the time Switch


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I blamed my actions on being in the fucked up state of mind I was in at the time.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BLAME THE BOOOOZE.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I must of thought the shower curtain was a girls dress, and by pulling it down I was cashing in.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

You didn't need to pull Switch, it would of come down naturally


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like a good night switchy.

I need to make a banner request. Any ideas? :$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3Dee said:


> You didn't need to pull Switch, it would of come down naturally


Sometimes I forget about how talented I really am. :$


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Sometimes I forget about how talented I really am. :$


epic talent imo 

:$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

If you were eatable 3D you would be right on my list for favorite foods. :$


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> If you were eatable 3D you would be right on my list for favorite foods. :$


ostopyoumakingmeblushyoubigsoftie

:$


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

www.*********.com

:lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3Dee said:


> ostopyoumakingmeblushyoubigsoftie
> 
> :$


If I wasn't making you blush I wouldn't be doing my job correctly.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Is this the part where I cream all over the thread because Switch is here? Reading back a few pages, it seems standard protocol 

OMG~! SWITCH <33333333333333333333 :$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I have spent the entire day waiting for you, Jim.

*tips hat*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> I have spent the entire day waiting for you, Jim.
> 
> *tips hat*


You should probably get out more then :side: 

How are you, Lord Switcheroo?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

The suns coming down, night is approaching, and I'm ready to hit the town. 

How are you, Jim 'DA MAN' Coptafeel?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'd fight for you


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Tickle me, please.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> Tickle me, please.


Forget Tickle Me Elmo, the new must have toy is the Tickle Me Switch.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just take me one time around the ballroom slow, and take me home.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just downloaded all of Season Four of How I Met Your Mother and all the episodes so far of House.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

House owns. 

How I Met You're Mother, not so much.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Remember the time we wrote our names up on the wall


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was sick of Channel Ten delaying it over here. We're now three weeks behind you guys. So I figured I'd download the whole season and just watch it every week. It's better than having to sit down through ads as well. Channel Ten is in really bad shape so for their prime-time, high rating shows like House and Life they start House at 8:30 then it finishes at 9:37 so we get an extra seven minutes of ads. Then Life starts at 9:37 and doesn't finish until 10:45. It's SUCH a pain in the ass.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh, what time over here does UFC 97 start? Think i might have a football game on then


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Tired


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Josh, what time over here does UFC 97 start? Think i might have a football game on then


1pm..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck, my game starts at 1


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Just watch them on mma-core when you get home.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> Just watch them on mma-core when you get home.


Yeah i suppose. How long does it take for them put them up? Never seems to be that long


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Fuck, my game starts at 1


Nick get your priorities right. At the end of the day soccer isn't that important.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Nick get your priorities right. At the end of the day soccer isn't that important.


Hey, my football match > me watching UFC 97 live


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Typical Sydney resident. Can't see that anything > soccer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ah, typical Melbourne resident gets it ass backwards yet again. Its anything > AFL


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Typical Austrailian residents. everything>soccer.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah i suppose. How long does it take for them put them up? Never seems to be that long


Around 6-7pm, I'd say.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yah, kids.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hey KIF


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Ah, typical Melbourne resident gets it ass backwards yet again. Its anything > AFL


The only thing that is ass backwards around here is you Nick. 



the king of kings said:


> Typical Austrailian residents. everything>soccer.


Hey don't lump me in that. I already know that everything > soccer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie, you should know you are always the exception to every rule.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You can thank me later.:side:


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- having a fantastic night.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

what's fantastic about it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The foreign exchange girl that decided to treat me like shit after I did nicer things for her than I ever did for my real friends got the call that had been expected for a couple months, which is that she is getting sent back home due to her getting caught shoplifting back in January.

After all the things I did for her, she decided that I wasn't worth her time. Karma is a bitch.

So today was the last time I saw her. She didn't seem to care that I was there. I ended up playing Rock Band most of the time I was there. My saying goodbye to her consisted of me saying "Take care", and then I went to hang out with my freinds for a few hours.

So I feel great.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice. Should have planted drugs in her suitcase.

What country is she from?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not that mean.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

One of my friends from another school had a Sweedish exchange student but when he had to go to live with his dad my other friend who went to my school took her in and let her stay with her family. Drove her around everywhere etc.

Then they found out she was stealing, sneaking out and having unprotected sex (my friends dad found a pregnancy test in her room or something). Which is a pretty shitty way to treat a family who took you in to make your life easier.

I got a pair of jeans she left though which I was stoked about.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I do have a thing for the foreign girls, tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> The foreign exchange girl that decided to treat me like shit after I did nicer things for her than I ever did for my real friends got the call that had been expected for a couple months, which is that she is getting sent back home due to her getting caught shoplifting back in January.
> 
> After all the things I did for her, she decided that I wasn't worth her time. Karma is a bitch.
> 
> ...


Top stuff for you.



Evolution said:


> I got a pair of *jeans she left* though which I was stoked about.


*** :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I needed another pair of black skinnies okay.

Besides. I cut them into shorts anyway.

DON'T JUDGE ME!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I won't judge you.

And I'm not compalining Sticksy. The way things went down, it's hard to get any sympathy from me.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

We had two Italian exchange students come to our school last year and we loved them both. They were the best people. Aside from their looks Camilla was so sweet and genuine and Andrea was so unbelievably funny. No two people have come into our grade and fit in so well so quickly. It was a shame they had to go.

It just goes to show how different some cases can be.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

We have a Norwegian exchange student at our school, atm. She is pretty good looking. I stare at her from across the library. I don't think she likes it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dick her. Then you'll see what she does and doesn't like.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Evolution said:


> I needed another pair of black skinnies okay.
> 
> Besides. I cut them into shorts anyway.
> 
> DON'T JUDGE ME!!!


I'm not 



Derek said:


> And I'm not compalining Sticksy. The way things went down, it's hard to get any sympathy from me.


Indeed.



Josh said:


> We have a Norwegian exchange student at our school, atm. She is pretty good looking. I stare at her from across the library. I don't think she likes it.


:lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> We have a Norwegian exchange student at our school, atm. She is pretty good looking. I stare at her from across the library. I don't think she likes it.


Stare harder, imho.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll probably get closer when school goes back.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evolution said:


> I got a pair of jeans she left though which I was stoked about.


I don't even want to begin to tell you what's wrong with that comment...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You look so tired and unhappy
Bring down the government
They don't, they don't speak for us
I'll take a quiet life
A handshake of carbon monoxide...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Leave it to James to start another random song.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You look so tired and unhappy
> Bring down the government
> They don't, they don't speak for us
> I'll take a quiet life
> A handshake of carbon monoxide...




Radiohead, ayee?

Can't remember which song it is though 

I know it's one of their more popular ones, like Karma Police, Paranoid Android, Creep, My Iron Lung, No Surprises...

One of them, ayee?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

No surprises. 

Penis.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> No surprises.
> 
> Penis.


Stfu


Diiiick


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

WOOOOOOOOOAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOAHHHHHHHHHHH!



Whooooowooaaahhhhhhhh!

Whooooaaaoaoaaaa!

If this is what you call putting me over, you're doing a damn good job of it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's exciting....


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Dead thread/

My neck, my back, lick my pussy and my crack.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hmm, no thanks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Leave it to James to start another random song.


Were you expecting someone else to?

Truth: EGame and I should host a radio show tbfh. Every hour, on the hour 'I just died (in your arms tonight)' would be played. Mass ratings.



ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Radiohead, ayee?
> 
> Can't remember which song it is though
> 
> ...


No alarms and no surprises...
No alarms and no surprises..
No alarms and no surprises.
Silent. Silent.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> No surprises.
> 
> Penis.


<3

You are quite correct.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

The greatest song of all time


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hai peoples


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Totally just bought a ticket to next year's Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Totally just got back frim the pub. Fuck i'm a shit pool player


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just got back from the club. I too am a shit pool player.

Although I owned some hunting game. Got the high score twice.

Hells yeah!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm ok at pool, but I'm really inconsistent.

Would I be right in saying you're a little bit inebriated Nick?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm terrible at Pool but I'm actually pretty good at Snooker. I don't really get it.

Anyway I'm off to watch 24.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Evolution said:


> I just got back from the club. I too am a shit pool player.
> 
> Although I owned some hunting game. Got the high score twice.
> 
> Hells yeah!


Nice.



IC said:


> I'm ok at pool, but I'm really inconsistent.
> 
> Would I be right in saying you're a little bit inebriated Nick?


Not really. Didn't want to get too hammered so i went easy tonight  On the plus side, all up tonight cost me only $36. I love it when its comes around to your shout again and people decide that they've had enough. Slightly cheap but still... :side:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hello everyone


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Back-scratcher?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

badass servers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> badass servers


getting rap- abused atm :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I bit my tongue.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> getting rap- abused atm :side:


.......................................


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

How I wish I could **** a ******'s **** :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just ate a bunch of g****s, fucking lovely stuff.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

rape.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Today i received my second warning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I feel like a c****.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deserved.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

What was it for?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

IC said:


> What was it for?


*Did I miss something?*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nah, just spamming. Nothing special....


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Who's in your sig Role?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just saw that the "r word" got banned.

Lame. Now WCW will never want to come back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rap?.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fix the other place plz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's gone forever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

y


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- badass servers


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Seriously, these servers need to be buried.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That wouldn't fix anything.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I enjoyed WWE Superstars


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't get WGN.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in the Uk, download the bastard...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, I wasn't interested in the show.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fair enough.

Truth: Just had a twix. Yum.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had a power bar.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

YOU HAD A TWIX?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> y


Didn't think it was worth the monthly fee


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How much was it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

10

dollars


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's 10 dollars more than it should be.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

120 dollars a year


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> :sad:


 ...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RIP Tom Selleck's Moustache.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rejoin as Tom Selleck's Moustache plz


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

YOUNG


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RIP XXX


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lazer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I fear it would taint the legacy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Leave the memories alone


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

need cali


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

unban cali plz


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

My eyes watered a little.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Too bad all the admins hate him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that video is quite touching

tbf it's mostly Platt and Rajah. I've got David to unban him before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

****.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

In all honesty, we should let Movement back into this place.

I'm for Cal too, but it's impossible.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think two years is an acceptable penance for plagiarizing


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still don't know why Movement was banned, all seemed pretty random and odd.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It was quite the odd ban, didn't make sense for it to be permanent as he had a valid reason for having 2 accounts.

But 2 years is long enough, let him back please.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Make a rant about it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd bring Cal back in a heartbeat if the admins didn't despise him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel got banned for no reason as well although he provoked Rajah into it so he prob deserved it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll talk to David and K, but I doubt we'll be seeing either of them back....


The thing is there are much worse members about, it's just pretty shitty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fuck didn't know Diesel was perma banned, I thought he just left....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When CaL and Diesel get perm banned, but all attempts to ban Nolo King get overturned, it just sucks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner hates me now so I doubt you'll get him on our side


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Who got Cali unbanned during the strike? David?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's unfortunate, seeing as both Cal and Movement are better posters than like 95% of members on here.

What did Diesel do?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He would get into a fight w/ Rajah every time he posted and I think Rajah just had enough of it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I got David to unban Cal.


tbf ASIAN was asking for it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cal plz.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Rajah called him out in one of his 'comeback' rants and I think that started it all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a shame Cal's ban was always so laughable.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

OH Boo Freakin' Hoo!

Hi.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hello rich


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesom-o.


Is there a new south park episode? : DDDDD


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

g****s


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EGame I got a banner request for you bro.

Hi Certs.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Where the fuck have you been? rap forum?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I was away for a couple weeks. Got back Tuesday, been browsing rap forum more than this place. Kinda sad it's gone. Might have to start posting in this thread again but idk.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I was MIA for a while too. Not sure why, guess I was bored of this place. 

Hope you like your usercp right now


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> EGame I got a banner request for you bro.
> 
> Hi Certs.


I'll see what I can do for you. :O


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm slightly embarrassed by how much I like this Soulja Boy song.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

swag?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I am HIGHLY embarrassed by how much I like the Hoedown Throwdown. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:lmao



TheManWithThePlan said:


> swag?


ye


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Adrenaline keeps me in the game, tbf.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

cool this thread is dead


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not any more


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm looking for some money


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Lockdown looks good enough to pay money for.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WCW said:


>


:lmao :lmao 

fuck

Even if Diesel got unbanned, I doubt he'd be back 'fulltime'.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not to me. 

You've got 2 old guys in a world title match, and I can't see that match being very good at all. Beer Money is going to have to try to carry Team 3D to a decent match. Nobody cares about Morgan vs. Abyss. The X Division is stale, and nobody seems to care about the Knockouts unless they actually give the belt to Angelina Love.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey sting/mick foley was great in 1992 i guess it'll be great in 2009


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

epicness, that video.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Is "Kute Kip" still dominating in TNA?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I had a WR account but I forgot my UN and password a long time ago when Deadman15 started lifting weights and not maintaining the site.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> hey sting/mick foley was great in 1992 i guess it'll be great in 2009


Yeah, because destoryed knees and 17 years means nothing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You forgot 200 pounds


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're right. I did.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Not to me.
> 
> You've got 2 old guys in a world title match, and I can't see that match being very good at all. Beer Money is going to have to try to carry Team 3D to a decent match. Nobody cares about Morgan vs. Abyss. The X Division is stale, and nobody seems to care about the Knockouts unless they actually give the belt to Angelina Love.


I agree with Morgan and Abyss and that the Knockouts division has been weak lately. Other than that, I've enjoyed the rest of the storylines up until this point and it looks to be a solid show. Sting and Foley are well past their prime but I still expect them to put on a good match.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

IC said:


> Is "Kute Kip" still dominating in TNA?


Nah, he's now reported to have a backstage job.

Fans chant "We want Kip" shit sometimes though. Guess the memory of Cute Kip will live forever. :argh:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

cross the line


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Does Spider-man still have the X Division title?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

AIW said:


> Nah, he's now reported to have a backstage job.
> 
> Fans chant "We want Kip" shit sometimes though. Guess the memory of Cute Kip will live forever. :argh:


Do the impact fans still chant "fire russo" about stuff he probably wasn't responsible for?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I enjoy the Main Event Mafia, the Beautiful People and Don West.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

The X-Division is nothing more then video game matches. Jarrett said so.



IC said:


> Do the impact fans still chant "fire russo" about stuff he probably wasn't responsible for?


Pretty much. :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

dinner time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Indeed


Derek could you possibly confirm for me if this account is banned or not? 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/151744-movement.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek is not of liberty to confirm or deny anything


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Understandable. 

Just came across it when I was browsing classic rants tbf. Stroked my interest.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

hello :0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ari Gold imo.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello good sir, hows it going?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

[user]showtimeDD[/user] - who?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

J² said:


> Hello good sir, hows it going?


mmmm wonderful, yourself? :O



IC said:


> [user]showtimeDD[/user] - who?


Yeah those EFed guys have been here forever, you just never see them post though.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Doing good, thought I would come to this place and see whats been going on here.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> mmmm wonderful, yourself? :O
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those EFed guys have been here forever, you just never see them post though.


O right that's who it is. I've got that efed thing minimised anyway so I wouldn't notice.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

DEAD THREAD


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah, we fappin


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Star Wars Episode one is worse then I remember


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know. My youngest brother has just got into Star Wars. So we hired the movies (except episode 3 because the fuckers didn't have it) and i watched all of them with him. So hard not giving stuff away to him but he likes them, and yeah, episode 1 sucked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Episode 3 is the best of the new ones by far too


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I blame the crap acting from the fagtawrd who plays Anakin.
Whatserface who played Padme was also a pretty wooden actress. Luckily, she sorta had the looks to make up for it.

Qui Gon vs. Darth Maul saved the movie tbh. The only good thing about it.
Can't take Obi Wan srsly until he gets longer hair, imo.

Truth: Episode 3 ruled because of 3 scenes. 

1. The Opening space battle, right up until the camera cuts into Anakin's cockpit.
2. The Wookies on Kashyyk. 
3. Mustafar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My new favorite part is when they go to the desert planet and liam neeson is like "brb gonna get some ship parts" and obi wan is like "k" and then liam neeson goes on this epic journey and finds anakin and they have the giant pod race and he comes back to the ship and obi wan is still standing there waiting like "hey got the parts oh hey whos this kid"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WCW said:


> Episode 3 is the best of the new ones by far too


Indeed.



WCW said:


> My new favorite part is when they go to the desert planet and liam neeson is like "brb gonna get some ship parts" and obi wan is like "k" and then liam neeson goes on this epic journey and finds anakin and they have the giant pod race and he comes back to the ship and obi wan is still standing there waiting like "hey got the parts oh hey whos this kid"


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How could I forget Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I have bad news...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yes...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> How could I forget Jar Jar Binks


I do my best to try and forget him.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Yo errbody


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The occultation of a summer sun was burning holes in everyone


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Our hopes and expectations. Black holes and revelations...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Muse...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I play left 4 dead for like 2 hours and i come back and theres still a shitty star wars movie on my tv


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Episode I or II?

Dead Thread?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

^It was one...two is playing now..Portman in the tight white outfit:yum:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey McQueer, first time i've been able to say nice sig to you i think  But the way that sig is it kinda says that you only started being better than me in 2006. Before that i was better than or at least equal to you :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually I told IC right off the bat i've been better than you since 1984 but hey who cares right? How was jail nick?

Natalie Portman in any outfit is fine with me.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Actually I told IC right off the bat i've been better than you since 1984 but hey who cares right? How was jail nick?
> 
> Natalie Portman in any outfit is fine with me.


Except when she was in Leon...then I feel...well creepy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Actually I told IC right off the bat i've been better than you since 1984 but hey who cares right? How was jail nick?


Yeah but i wasn't alive in 1984 

I didn't go to jail. Fucking Ben


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd fuck Natalie Portman, tbh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Any sane man would, but she'd probably make the average joe feel like a dumbshit given shes actually hot and has a brain.

Well Stick, it does explain your absense.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I know I'm dumb..you didn't have to tell me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I consider myself to be an intelligent person.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Harvard student while maintaining a fairly successful film career at the same time smart?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Honestly?











Yes.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Derek said:


> Honestly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well He does like Chono so he can't be all bad


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed?

I was amazed at the fact I watched the Goldberg/Nash match this week where Nash and Hall ended the streak and really enjoyed the match seeing as I pretty much hate Goldberg matches and Nash has 5 moves.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay more like I can play Magic: The Gathering at a semi-competitive level smart.

:/


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dorks: The Gathering


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Most of the competitive players I know are just regular guys. You probably wouldn't have a clue that they played unless they told you.


But the casual players, now those are your typical "lets play Magic and D&D in between watching anime" kind of fucktards.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Indeed?
> 
> I was amazed at the fact I watched the Goldberg/Nash match this week where Nash and Hall ended the streak and really enjoyed the match seeing as I pretty much hate Goldberg matches and Nash has 5 moves.


is that the time the had a taser and had really bad special effects when they hit him with it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes he got tagged with the taser, but there weren't any special effects. Just Hall disguised as a security guard jabbing a cattle prod into Goldbergs chest, followed by an audible "click-click-click-click-click" which led to Goldberg convulsing on the mat.

That was the first PPV I ever saw live.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was awesome. If I were a wrestler i'd be man enough to take a real tazer shot for an angle. But yeah honestly, I liked the match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember me watching that match with my friends in my brand new Wolfpac shirt I got for christmas just a few days prior.

Then a little over a week later, I remember watching Nash lay down for Hogan, crushing my little mark heart.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I always regret not getting a Wolfpack shirt..and a Big Evil shirt


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a Wolfpac shirt too. 

I've been watching the Starrcade set and i've come to the conclusion Sting is perhaps the most bland babyface ever yet at the same time he does everything exactly right.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, he was supposed to be WCW's version of a Hogan or Warrior type hero, so he was never exactly supposed to be a babyface with a lot of depth.

Characterwise, them turning him into "The Crow" was a good move, because it was a character that had never been seen before. Its just a shame that the starrcade match against Hogan sucked donkey balls.

But I always liked Sting. Had good energy. Cena actually reminds me quite a bit like Sting in the early 90's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah thats exactly my point. I'm not saying Sting is a bad wrestler but is pretty much the textbook babyface character. I was a major fucking mark for Black & White Sting back in the day, I have yet to see the Hogan/Sting match but i've always heard it sucks. I think its on the Starrcade set.

Speaking of which do you have that Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't have the set, but I've seen the match. It's garbage.

Hogan beats Sting clean with the legdrop (although I had heard that Hogan bribed Nick Patrick to do a regular count rather than the fast count he was supposed to).

Special Guest Enforcer Bret Hart re-starts the match because of the "fast count", but the live crowd can't hear the commentary, so they don't have a clue why the match was just re-started.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I always liked Sting. I've seen like 3 of his matches EVER and I can say I honestly don't care how he wrestled or whatever.

He always looked SO badass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Derek only in WCW can they have a match in 1991 suck with Sting, Stunning Steve Austin, Rick Rude, Ricky Steamboat, Ricky Morton, Abdullah The Butcher and Fucking Liger in it suck because of a gay ass gimmick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

True. Honsetly, the only reasons why Nitro beat Raw for so long was due to:

-nWo cutting a promo (or four) on how cool they were and how their opponents were weaklings and cowards
-good chance you'd see a solid match with guys like Benoit, Guerrero, Malenko, Mysterio, Jericho and a couple of other really solid undercard guys
-You might see Sting show up and take out the nWo by himself


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hi guys

bye guys


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evening gentlemen.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

No light, No dark.
No Up, No down.
No Life.
No Time.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you Jimmy?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah...:side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> How are you Jimmy?


Melancholy...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Ben, how are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Melancholy...


Awww really?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't feel fantastic atm.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that hun.  *hugs*

I'm on MSN if you want to chat.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kylie what is your feelings towards motorboating?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I've never been on a motorboat before. Looks like fun though. 

Why do you ask dear?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just got home from Chinese for dinner. It was okay. I'm full now but I know I'll be hungry again in an hour.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just realised we have search now. Shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I've never been on a motorboat before. Looks like fun though.
> 
> Why do you ask dear?


I was asking about Motorboating not boats. :side:

Anyways, I suppose a motorboat in the ocean near where you live might not be the best idea.

Evo, please pass the cream cheese wontons and that red syrup shgit they give you to dip it in..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry twin....I got confused. :$

mmmm I love Chinese food.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who doesn't? 

And of course i'm just being bad.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

You wouldn't be you if you weren't bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is true. It's a big part of my sex appeal, along with the mustashe and my refusal to get a proper haircut.

Nick's responce to my banner was I was born in 1990. LOL @ at the kids.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The mustache and hair are hot though.

:lmao He's from Sydney dear...I wouldn't expect much from them.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I had Mongolian Lamb.

And that's sweet and sour sauce btw.

I know I'm a little behind on conversation >_<


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think if I keep the mustashe growing for a few years the way it looks now it will start to curl at the sides like the pringles guy and I think thats awesome.

The stuff i'm used to getting isn't normal S&S sauce. Who knows maybe its cats blood.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That would be awesome. Send me a pic when that happens Eric. 

I'm heading off now to have a few drinks with a friend. <33333


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel left out!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have no idea what it is then. We just have regular boring Chinese here.

I'm hungry again already


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have that problem myself often. Between that and the brew i'm getting a bit of a belly.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Had my first game of the season today for AFL. I am sore.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm beginning to get a belly too. Which looks really odd considering I'm a stick everywhere else.

AFL?

LOL


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Food is to good to not get a belly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Same here. I'm a pretty thin guy except a little belly pudge. I'm halfway to fifty anyhow so I would assume my metabolism is slowing down these days.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I decided to beat it by doing one sit up a day.

It's taking a little while to show it's effects. But give it time...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Eric, if I come to New York, will you make the drive toward my heart?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I wish I was a vampire.

Not really though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We'll have to go Cougar hunting with Certs but i'd go there. Haven't seen the east coast yet.

I mark for Tien by the way.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Vegeta > Tien.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Trunks > All


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sure because he got more screen time. As far as Saiyans go though Vegeta owned them all.

I watched the whole Z Fighters vs. Nappa/Vegeta last monday because I felt like being an extreme dork.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> We'll have to go Cougar hunting with Certs but i'd go there. Haven't seen the east coast yet.
> 
> I mark for Tien by the way.


Grrrreat.

You still play mafia games?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gonna need a new laptop (which might be anyday now) and a net connection in my room before I do any more Mafia games. Don't have the access on my roommies computer to do a mafia game at the moment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> This is true. It's a big part of my sex appeal, along with the mustashe and my refusal to get a proper haircut.
> 
> Nick's responce to my banner was I was born in 1990. LOL @ at the kids.


Needs to be an accurate insult for it to work :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Sure because he got more screen time. As far as Saiyans go though Vegeta owned them all.
> 
> I watched the whole Z Fighters vs. Nappa/Vegeta last monday because I felt like being an extreme dork.


Tien sucked. Who wants 3 eyes?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Gonna need a new laptop (which might be anyday now) and a net connection in my room before I do any more Mafia games. Don't have the access on my roommies computer to do a mafia game at the moment.


Sign-ups for my game are open but it won't start untill thursday probably so yeh. If you can, it'd be mega.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was really unimpressed with Jack Swagger when I saw him on Raw.

Isn't he supposed to be really good or something?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only been known as "McQueen" since 2006 though.

I might go buy a computer on Monday if my tax rebate is in the bank by then.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Damn, you got me there. Can't even say i've only been known as Sticksy since 2007 seeing as it was my nickname from well before then 

Totally watching Hot Fuzz atm


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I am going to retire to watch Street Kings I think.

Laterzzzzz


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hot Fuzz totally pays off in the last 20 minutes. Was a rather well written movie actually.

Later Evo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed. This is like the 5th or so time i've seen it. Still just as good as the first


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nick sign up you lazy bastard. ;D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick, I told Aussie I wanted her to motorboat me but I don't think she got what I was implying. Oh well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Can't. Busy this week so i'd be pretty inactive for the first part of the game 

^ :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> :lmao He's from Sydney dear...I wouldn't expect much from them.


Don't start that again, you'll fail miserably 

Tony is doing a mafia game? Hmm, I might check that one out


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Can't. Busy this week so i'd be pretty inactive for the first part of the game
> 
> ^ :lmao


W/E. I'll keep you alive somehow. ;D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stone Cold Ben is offended?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I hope you watched Manly play a good half of football and coast through the 2nd, Ben :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Stone Cold Ben is offended?


Nope. When a Victorian makes comments like that, I just smirk and increase my pity for them 



Sticksy said:


> I hope you watched Manly play a good half of football and coast through the 2nd, Ben :side:


I watched both games. Thoughts are in the NRL thread 

:lmao @ the 'Tahs. Epic fail.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know 

I replied to it btw


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So uh...yeah.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck i love Hot Fuzz. Awesome movie


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's pretty decent.

I only just saw that I've got a match at the GFX PPV lol. A space-designed theme, should be a bit of fun.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oh for fucks sake. You know what i just realised, the Tahs would be sitting in first (at least for the moment) if they'd won that match  And then after the end of the round they'd probably be 3rd. Instead we're 5th and we'll likely drop to 6th 

You should make me a Brett Stewart/Manly banner tbh Ben :side:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Only 2 days to go 'til the O2 Arena!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I do have Photoshop open, Nick...you really want one?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah i do. If you can't get enough good pics of Stewart add in Lyon or Orford or Glenn Stewart


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've got a nice mugshot of Stewart 

But yeah, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He's innocent, fuck you 

Thanks


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

**** is censored now ?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, lame.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, it is. And I love talking about g****s, but due to ****, I cannot discuss it


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

G****fruits are pretty awesome too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What if I choose to ****ll down a cliff-face?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

C****s own tbh


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Need some new d****s for my room

Edit: Nick they're spelt _crêpes_


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Talking about fabric here Noodles - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C****


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah of course. 

My main concern is that with the SERIOUSNESS of star ratings, I might inadvertedly rate something while talking about fruit.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> Ah of course.
> 
> My main concern is that with the SERIOUSNESS of star ratings, I might inadvertedly rate something while talking about fruit.


:lmao


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My XBOX 360 is getting red rings...

FUUUUCCKK :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EGame said:


> My XBOX 360 is getting red rings...
> 
> FUUUUCCKK :sad:



:sad:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Dude that sucks


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Microsoft needs to man up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah so I go to play it for the first time in like 2 months and I get this bullshit. 

I honestly don't care, but now I have to go through the entire process of sending it back and all this inconceivable bullshit because it's such a poorly engineered piece of garbage. For the sake of my money.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Happened to one of my mates a few weeks ago - he rang up and got the price of fixing it quoted as more than the cost of a new xbox. Top quality technical support from one of the biggest companies in the world rit?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stoke city are staying up for another season. 


Good times.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

EGame said:


> My XBOX 360 is getting red rings...
> 
> FUUUUCCKK :sad:


Yeah, it sucks royal ass. I got it last year. But they fixed it. Don't have to worry about it anymore since I sold it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When my 360 fucks up, I'll just buy a new one. It's how I roll.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

mine did and it took like 2 weeks to fix.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't even play video games anymore. Hell, I don't even watch Porn anymore. What the fuck is happening to me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PF69 said:


> Yeah, it sucks royal ass. I got it last year. But they fixed it. Don't have to worry about it anymore since I sold it.


I wish I didn't own it in the first place. What a piece of shit, I've hardly played it in the two years I've had it and it just breaks for no reason. 



Role Model said:


> When my 360 fucks up, I'll just buy a new one. It's how I roll.


Credits 4 Cash so I can buy a new one plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My friend gave me his broken 360. He said I can get it fixed if I shell out $120.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

EGame said:


> I wish I didn't own it in the first place. What a piece of shit, I've hardly played it in the two years I've had it and it just breaks for no reason.


That's Microsoft for you. They don't know how to build a video console right. Damn you Bill Gates.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah fuck it. 

I don't care much for it anyways. Shame I can't just get my money back for it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The only way you'll get some of your money back is if you get it fixed and sell it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll probably end up keeping it when I get it back, I did use to stream my music to my stereo system at one point so it wasn't all that useless.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It does have some other uses like you said. It's up to you. It's your system.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I've never had problems with my PS3 system. :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus Christ, its like these threads we see in the wrestling section are getting dumber every day.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'd say they are getting dumber every day. Yep.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*looks at Alcho's avy*



TRI-BEAM HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn skippy. 

I'm feeling nostalgic lately. Power Rangers, DragonBall Z, Pokemon, you name it.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Truth- Monsters vs Aliens, it's a good film.

I watched it with some friends in 3D today, was damn good.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohey


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hai there


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

fo'shizzle.

Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing. Just got one mowing the front yard. It's a decent little workout by itself.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate gardening


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mowing the lawn is the only utdoor chore I can stand. And listening to my music while doing it just seems to make it gom faster.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Listening to music makes you not really think of the job. You're in another zone. It's like when I'm cleaning the bathrooms at work. I have to listen to my music or I will lose it. I need my music when I do that job.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

R.I.P. This thread.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello if anyone is even in here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I am. 

Seems like 80% of my section doesn't care about ROH anymore.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

How you doing?

I really need to watch more ROH. Have not watched near as much as I would like to. I started watching the first ROH episode on youtube. 

Sucks I don't drive, I would love to go to some shows in Philly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They don't appear to go to where I live anymore but I have been to 3 shows, one of which I had to drive down to Chicago and I missed half of it. But I dunno ROH seems to be in a major slump these days which is bad since they are spending more money (I would assume) and trying to make the move to TV.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Does HD Net pay production costs or is that up to ROH?


I'm hoping my area sets up the train system soon, than I can hit some shows that come to Philly.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Well, Eric, it seems like I was right after all. Nothing matters but the 'E.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Especially not puro in the 70s through 90s.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You got that backwards Alex.

2006 and part of 2007 ROH was OWNING the WWE in terms of quality though Belg Pussy.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Is ROH shit now then?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You got that backwards Alex.
> 
> 2006 and part of 2007 ROH was OWNING the WWE in terms of quality though Belg Pussy.


Shame nobody got to see it and it's in the shitter now. :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The last two shows of 2008 were pretty good but i've been losing interest in them for a while now and as of now it seems like they are losing a lot of fan interest as far as I can tell from this forum.

Plus rumor is Danielson isn't going to renew his contract because he wants to train for a possible MMA career in a few months might be the final straw for a lot of people.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

d34d.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

@L3X's fault.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

lazer


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not really, I've been working, you should have been more alert :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm about to leave so you're wrong.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

O right, later then mate.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

tell me what do you see?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lazer


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

lmao the people on Maury crack me up


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

i laffd


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

****ist

they haven't actually banned the correct spelling of that word.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

.epaR

What if i'm talking about the **** scene in Watchmen?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tsipar


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'M ON SUICIDE WATCH MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We should all rep K with the message tsipar.

Did taylor ban you from her Twitter page AMP?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

r ape


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Josh said:


> ****ist
> 
> they haven't actually banned the correct spelling of that word.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> r ape


getting around the filter is ban worthy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm just talking about a monkey that goes by "R"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spank that monkey then because its bad!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Headliner said:


>


I put an 'e' in it just so the actual word wouldn't show up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cal was banned once for saying ap. Can't wait till it gets to that level on here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cal was disliked.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Spank that monkey then because its bad!


Bad monkey


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

**** poisons forums


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

should word filter '****' into sexual harassment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like that I can go in the Star ratings thread and insult people but they think i'm just rating matches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wonder if this is like when the C word was banned.

1 person complained, and right after it got banned, that person left the forum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao what a ****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK/Jericho - ****


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> I wonder if this is like when the C word was banned.
> 
> 1 person complained, and right after it got banned, that person left the forum.


some should **** them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No, it was simply censored. You brought it on yourselves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I mark for K.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I mark for Chono


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I mark for boobies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And Vegeta.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, him too. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought Season 2 tonight actually but was dissipointed I couldn't find season 3 which is what I was really looking for.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I bought Season 2 tonight actually but was dissipointed I couldn't find season 3 which is what I was really looking for.


Nice. 

Season 2 is okay if you like seeing Vegeta kill a line of Frieza's people. Which is for me, the best part about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vegeta killing people was always the best part.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, but a lot of throwaway crap inbetween, like the 6 day space ride of eternity. Still wouldn't feel right to skip from the Saiyan battle straight to Frieza.

Tien was underused given the amount he owned. I didn't like the last couple seasons was pretty much the Super Saiyan show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I never cared for anything the show did pre-Trunks/Android saga, tbh.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I pretty much agree on Vegeta that is.



McQueen said:


> Yeah, but a lot of throwaway crap inbetween, like the 6 day space ride of eternity. Still wouldn't feel right to skip from the Saiyan battle straight to Frieza.
> 
> Tien was underused given the amount he owned. I didn't like the last couple seasons was pretty much the Super Saiyan show.


You would be better off to stop after getting Andriod saga. I find it to be the last (and best) good saga of DBZ for the most part. I'm a mixed bag on the Cell mess and all the stuff after.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For now I was thinking about just going to either Frieza or the Cell games (where the show probably should have ended tbh). The Buu stuff which I never saw the end of was too littered with crappy side plots.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I loved the Cell saga. I seem to be one of the few people that tolerated the Buu saga, since it was so damn long.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Warning on the Cell Games: Skip the Hercule segments.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, even though I enjoy Hercule I do remember that crap.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HERCULE WAS THE FUCKING MAN


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AIW said:


> I mark for boobies.


I second that big time.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hercule does own seriously (like him more in the Buu stuff though).

But holy shit, they made an entire episode on Hercule and company in the Cell saga to them screwing around with corny jokes. That it might have my vote for one of the worse DBZ episodes ever or in anime ever at that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MR. SATAN!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The Bruins are killing the Habs right now. I love it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen, I'm going to TNA Lockdown tommorrow.

Got any sign ideas?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I can't believe tickets for the 2010 Royal Rumble went on sale yesterday. I also can't believe I went ahead and bought a ticket to the show when it's over 8 months away.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh will main event


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> I loved the Cell saga. I seem to be one of the few people that tolerated the Buu saga, since it was so damn long.


Yeah, Cella saga was awesome. Especially when Gohan turned SS2 and just started toying with Cell.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Triple H = Main eventer until 2020.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AIW said:


> McQueen, I'm going to TNA Lockdown tommorrow.
> 
> Got any sign ideas?


Angle your old and washed up you pill popping bum but your still better than 95% of these fuckers in the halfassed company.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I need to double my signs then. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Make a sign asking Christopher Daniels if he's tired. Show it as he's coming down the ramp for Lethal Lockdown.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Speak of signs, I was watching the Greatest Stars of the 90s set the other day, and during one of the matches, I think it was Diesel/HBK vs. Yokozuna/Bulldog, some guy in the front had a "Hulkamania is DEAD" sign, and before the match started, a WWE person walked over and pulled it out of his hands as he held it up. Kinda funny considering I'd figure they'd want to bury Hogan at that time since he was in WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i wonder how many times someone KILLED hulkamania


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TNA Wrestling = We Aren't Wrestling


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Angle your old and washed up you pill popping bum but your still better than 95% of these fuckers in the halfassed company.


:lmao

McQueen is GOD.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

will94 said:


> Speak of signs, I was watching the Greatest Stars of the 90s set the other day, and during one of the matches, I think it was Diesel/HBK vs. Yokozuna/Bulldog, some guy in the front had a "Hulkamania is DEAD" sign, and before the match started, a WWE person walked over and pulled it out of his hands as he held it up. Kinda funny considering I'd figure they'd want to bury Hogan at that time since he was in WCW.


You sure it wasn't The Sign Guy.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Greatest t-shirt ever made? I think so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's true Scamp. How ya been son?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: McQueen needs to get watchin' the new season of Rescue Me now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Greatest t-shirt ever made? I think so.


Indeed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It's true Scamp. How ya been son?


NM man! Just been watching the NBA playoff games today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People are at my house. Beer must be drank.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

SUICIDE WATCH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amp, don't leave us again. This thread needs you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TAYLOR SWIFT + AMP = Pregnancy


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RIP Chuck Liddell.

Bye everyone.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMP is the only REAL Miley mark that I know of. Bye Bye.

Truth: I am craving sweets like something crazy tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bye AMP


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eat some chocolate mousse then AIW.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hmm, that sounds pretty good. I'm going to hit the market before I go get some rest soon anyway.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I actually watched the Hannah Montana movie last night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do It AIW!

Why Ownage?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

little kids wanted to watch. It wasn't bad ya know.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Billy Ray is in it after all.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hey there


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> Aussie


WCW 

What's wrong with "the other place"? Haven't been able to log in since Friday. 



Ownage™ said:


> hey there


Hey Ownage, how are you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Its gone forever


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

SADFACE


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:sad:

I'm good Kylie. How bout you?

sup Jim?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> Its gone forever




What happened?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> SADFACE


Turn that frown upside down! 

Hi Jimmy. 



Ownage™ said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm good Kylie. How bout you?
> 
> sup Jim?


I'm good thanks. Spending the day relaxing and doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I gave it a month and came to the conclusion that it wasn't worth keeping up/paying for


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh ok


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It was fun while it lasted. sometimes



Aussie said:


> I'm good thanks. Spending the day relaxing and doing absolutely nothing.


sounds like most of my days


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would have told you before you made like 30 vbookies but I didn't know exactly when they were gonna shut it off. I thought I had a few more weeks :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ownage™ said:


> It was fun while it lasted. sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like most of my days


That's true, it was fun for the most part 

I wish I had more days like that haha!



WCW said:


> I would have told you before you made like 30 vbookies but I didn't know exactly when they were gonna shut it off. I thought I had a few more weeks :$


That's alright, don't worry about it. It was your choice at the end of the day. I was just surprised after all the changes we agreed upon that you'd shut down the site.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah I wish I had a little more time to decide but as the forum stood there just wasn't enough activity to warrant a monthly fee.

I also get the feeling Brandon was trying to sabotage me anyway.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I understand that. No point in spending money on something you didn't enjoy. 

Brandon is a cocksucking little prick so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> I also get the feeling Brandon was trying to sabotage me anyway.


How?.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:sad:Fuck being sick. Could have gone to a Bday party.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™;7153675 said:


> How?.


The domain is still in his name and at the end of the month we were going to arrange a way for either me to pay him or to transfer it to my name but based on the way he ignored my PMs I don't think he was ever planning on doing that.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Truth: I just got majorly owned so bad to the point where I was forced to PM Headliner twice.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Again that doesn't surprise me.

EDIT - That was to WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me that hawt es got owned either tho


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

We're leaving together,
But still it's farewell
And maybe we'll come back,
To Earth, who can tell?
I guess there is no one to blame,
We're leaving ground
Will things ever be the same again?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

What song is that from Jimmy?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW said:


> Doesn't surprise me that hawt es got owned either tho


I don't think the person that owned me has yet to realize how bad he got me. I can officially say I was countered horribly tonight. I'm sure he didn't even mean to do it this badly either. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what happened


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> What song is that from Jimmy?


SHOCKED

Kylie, A whole generation just cried out in shock;
The indy trolls are rioting because you don't know the opening bars to Bryan Danielson's music; Night Clubbers all over the world want to spike your drink for not recognising the first verse of one of the most popular dance tracks of all time, and I shall simply say this:

*IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!*
(DunDunDunDun DoDo Do Do Do)


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW said:


> what happened


I convinced some mafia poster on MSN that I was a girl to the point where he said he loved me and actually made me a sign with his webcam.

When I broke the news to him he flipped out and didn't take it very well. He told me he was going to kill himself. Due to past stories I heard about him having problems I PMed Headliner asking what I should do (since he is admin and I look up to him as a role model). Turns out he was very much offended/sadden by the prank I pulled on him and was trying to get back at me by trying to make me feel guilty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's one of the funniest things I've ever heard.

Name names plz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I feel that the lyrics of the Final Countdown should be taught to every child in school.


edit- that's pretty damn funny.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

We're heading for Venus
And still we stand tall
Cause maybe they've seen us
And welcome us all (yeah)
With so many light years to go
And things to be found (to be found)
I'm sure that we'll all miss her so



WCW said:


> The domain is still in his name and at the end of the month we were going to arrange a way for either me to pay him or to transfer it to my name but based on the way he ignored my PMs I don't think he was ever planning on doing that.


Sounds like something he'd do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Es Aye said:


> I convinced some mafia poster on MSN that I was a girl to the point where he said he loved me and actually made me a sign with his webcam.
> 
> When I broke the news to him he flipped out and didn't take it very well. He told me he was going to kill himself. Due to past stories I heard about him having problems I PMed Headliner asking what I should do (since he is admin and I look up to him as a role model). Turns out he was very much offended/sadden by the prank I pulled on him and was trying to get back at me by trying to make me feel guilty.


Was that Steven? If so then i might die of laughter.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

who is steven


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> SHOCKED
> 
> Kylie, A whole generation just cried out in shock;
> The indy trolls are rioting because you don't know the opening bars to Bryan Danielson's music; Night Clubbers all over the world want to spike your drink for not recognising the first verse of one of the most popular dance tracks of all time, and I shall simply say this:
> ...


Oh shit how did I not know that!!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope that guy didn't take his life.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WCW said:


> who is steven


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159539-steven-l.html


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm holding on your rope,
Got me ten feet off the ground
And I'm hearing what you say but I just can't make a sound
You tell me that you need me
Then you go and cut me down, but wait
You tell me that you're sorry
Didn't think I'd turn around, and say...


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Was that Steven? If so then i might die of laughter.


Yeah Steven L, and this is the sign 










Note: notice how I made sure he put "Hawt" on there. Oh, he botched the size, not me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> I convinced some mafia poster on MSN that I was a girl to the point where he said he loved me and actually made me a sign with his webcam.
> 
> When I broke the news to him he flipped out and didn't take it very well. He told me he was going to kill himself. Due to past stories I heard about him having problems I PMed Headliner asking what I should do (since he is admin and I look up to him as a role model). Turns out he was very much offended/sadden by the prank I pulled on him and was trying to get back at me by trying to make me feel guilty.


don't forget me and Hannah.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao He did the same thing with Hannah. One said he loved her. Can't remember the other :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

samantha


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

man..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao He did the same thing with Hannah. One said he loved her. Can't remember the other :lmao


Oh dude it was so much better then that, he was asking for pics and asking to date her and shit.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah here is one of the two webcams he made for hannah 










This was the girl I was pretending to be


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Es Aye said:


> I convinced some mafia poster on MSN that I was a girl to the point where he said he loved me and actually made me a sign with his webcam.
> 
> When I broke the news to him he flipped out and didn't take it very well. He told me he was going to kill himself. Due to past stories I heard about him having problems I PMed Headliner asking what I should do (since he is admin and I look up to him as a role model). Turns out he was very much offended/sadden by the prank I pulled on him and was trying to get back at me by trying to make me feel guilty.


:lmao



Derek said:


> I feel that the lyrics of the Final Countdown should be taught to every child in school.


Fuck Yes.



Ownage™;7153738 said:


> We're heading for Venus
> And still we stand tall
> Cause maybe they've seen us
> And welcome us all (yeah)
> ...


<3



Aussie said:


> Oh shit how did I not know that!!


SADFACE



Ownage™;7153755 said:


> I'm holding on your rope,
> Got me ten feet off the ground
> And I'm hearing what you say but I just can't make a sound
> You tell me that you need me
> ...


It's too late to Apologise.
It's tooooo late....

*cutties*



Es Aye said:


> Yeah Steven L, and this is the sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohdear.

Truth: A most prosperous and hilarious afternoon so far. Glad I came online.
GRIN


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd hit that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao x 100000


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't forget the girl i posed as.








Taylor


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> Oh dude it was so much better then that, he was asking for pics and asking to date her and shit.


I know. She told me earlier.



Es Aye said:


> Yeah here is one of the two webcams he made for hannah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other one is










Nice taste in your FAKE chick :side:



Derek said:


> :lmao x 100000


Pretty much


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

KoK's was fail though. 

I got the first pic from him therefor I own for one night. He said he loved me. Asked me how I dance when I go to parties. I told him I shake my moneymaker with a  at the end of the sentance

he didn't get it ~_~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How embarrassing


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> KoK's was fail though.
> 
> I got the first pic from him therefor I own for one night. He said he loved me. Asked me how I dance when I go to parties. I told him I shake my moneymaker with a  at the end of the sentance
> 
> he didn't get it ~_~


your's was better, only becuase i only had that pic, when he asked for more shit started to fall apart


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ I have posed as Craig's friend Taylor. He's shown enough pics of her for it to seem legit :side:



Es Aye said:


> KoK's was fail though.
> 
> I got the first pic from him therefor I own for one night. He said he loved me. Asked me how I dance when I go to parties. I told him I shake my moneymaker with a  at the end of the sentance
> 
> *he didn't get it ~_~*


Thats because he's probably a 14 or 15 year old loner :side:



Derek said:


> How embarrassing


Indeed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah when he logged on today, he asked if I had a sister named Taylor.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haha.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> ^ I have posed as Craig's friend Taylor. He's shown enough pics of her for it to seem legit :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a random chick that CBR found when i brought the idea up about me posing. I tried to find more pics but couldn't


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

for the lulz


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> SADFACE


I'm sowwy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm sowwy.


CUDDLES --> HAPPYFACE

Truth: 

I've gotta take a little time,
A little time to think things over
I better read between the lines,
In case I need it when I'm older
Ohh...
Now this mountain I must climb,
Feels like the world upon my shoulders
I through the clouds I see love shine,
It keeps me warm as life grows colder

In my life, There's been heartache and pain,
I don't know, If I can face it again,
Can't stop now,
I've travelled so far,
To change this lonely life...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> This was a random chick that CBR found when i brought the idea up about me posing. I tried to find more pics but couldn't


Could've done better ;D


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Me and that Islanderfan guy convinced Steven L to make a rant. He asked me did i want my own paragraph. He hasn't made it yet, the guy went offline  And thanks for posting the pics, Nick, figured it'd be you who would end up doing that ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Me and that Islanderfan guy convinced Steven L to make a rant. He asked me did i want my own paragraph. He hasn't made it yet, the guy went offline  And thanks for posting the pics, Nick, figured it'd be you who would end up doing that ;D


I only posted the one pic. And you weren't in it. Very disappointing :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> CUDDLES --> HAPPYFACE
> 
> Truth:
> 
> ...


CUDDLES x 10000000000000000 

I want to know what love is, I want you to show me
I want to feel what love is, I know you can show me

I'm gonna take a little time,
a little time to look around me
I've got nowhere left to hide,
it looks like love has finally found me

In my life there's been heartache and pain
I don't know if I can face it again
Can't stop now, I've travelled so far,
to change this lonely life


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EDIT: ^ HEART <3

Welcome to Hotel De' Flirt.
Champagne for Sir, Madam?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, im waiting on that rant. I offered him points and a pic too. :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I WILL GIVE HIM 85 BILLION. THE RANT WOULD BE A CLASSIC 



Sticksy said:


> I only posted the one pic. And you weren't in it. Very disappointing :side:


No, but Steven was. 

Totally makes up for it, ryt?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

You only got 84 women :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Steven. Raffa would be very disappointed with him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> No, but Steven was.
> 
> Totally makes up for it, ryt?


Not exactly. I think you should give him the bikini shot like he asked for :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> EDIT: ^ HEART <3
> 
> Welcome to Hotel De' Flirt.
> Champagne for Sir, Madam?


<333 

Thank you kind sir. Champagne will be fine.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

RKO920 said:


> You only got 84 women :side:


My Bad ;D



Sticksy said:


> Not exactly. I think you should give him the bikini shot like he asked for :side:


Why would i do that when he could just go to the beach and see people in Bikini's there? (see what i did )


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'msooo drink right now, but nobody is onlime so whateve.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Full convo. Made bold the best parts 



Steven L says: (7:45:49 PM)

hi 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:46:03 PM)

hai how are you 

Steven L says: (7:46:10 PM)

good thanks u?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:46:15 PM)

I'm good

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:46:21 PM)

where do yoou live?

Steven L says: (7:46:30 PM)

australia u?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:46:37 PM)

the UK

Steven L says: (7:46:46 PM)

how old r u?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:47:07 PM)

15

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:47:09 PM)

almost 16

Steven L says: (7:47:16 PM)

cool when u turn 16

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:47:26 PM)

may 25

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:47:28 PM)



Steven L says: (7:47:40 PM)

im 15 turning 16 may 11

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:47:44 PM)

cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:47:49 PM)

happy early birthdy 

Steven L says: (7:47:54 PM)



Steven L says: (7:48:22 PM)

they are saying ur hot

Steven L says: (7:48:26 PM)

but i cant see ur dp

Steven L says: (7:48:34 PM)

cos im on old msn 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:48:35 PM)

oh :/

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:48:46 PM)

yeah old MSn does that

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:48:48 PM)

it sucks 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:48:54 PM)

who are you on WF again?

Steven L says: (7:48:58 PM)

u have myspace/facebook?

Steven L says: (7:49:01 PM)

Steven L

Steven L says: (7:49:06 PM)

i post in sports and mafia

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:49:21 PM)

cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:49:24 PM)

I post in WWE 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:49:27 PM)

and anything 

*Steven L says: (7:49:40 PM)

do u have myspace/facebook?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:49:45 PM)

not atm

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:49:48 PM)

it got hacked 
*
Steven L says: (7:49:59 PM)

brb ill go on the new msn

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:50:12 PM)

ok cool 

The following message could not be delivered:

ok cool 

Steven L says: (7:51:20 PM)

hi 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:51:45 PM)

hay

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:51:48 PM)

so whats up?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:51:53 PM)

new msn?

Steven L says: (7:51:57 PM)

yeh

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:52:01 PM)

cool 

Steven L says: (7:52:52 PM)

ur hot

Steven L says: (7:52:55 PM)



(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:53:03 PM)

thanks 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:53:08 PM)

I get that a lot

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:53:15 PM)

from some of the posters on WF :/

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:54:51 PM)

why don't you have a display pic?

Steven L says: (7:55:06 PM)

i do

Steven L says: (7:55:10 PM)

but its not me

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:55:33 PM)

o 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (7:55:38 PM)

I don't see it 

*Steven L says: (7:59:56 PM)

do u have a webcam?

Steven L says: (8:00:57 PM)

????

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:01:17 PM)

sorry I was txting a friend 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:01:19 PM)

one sec 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:01:31 PM)

yeah I have a webcam 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:01:40 PM)

but it isn't owrking at the memnet

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:01:48 PM)

it will take a while to fix 

Steven L says: (8:01:52 PM)

wanna see me?*

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:02:03 PM)

sure but IDK if it will work for me

Steven L says: (8:02:06 PM)

dw

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:02:07 PM)

cuz I am on a mac

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:02:10 PM)

version of MSN

Steven L says: (8:02:11 PM)

oh ok

Steven L says: (8:02:14 PM)

ill try

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:02:16 PM)

ok 

Steven L says: (8:02:34 PM)

are u decling it

Steven L says: (8:02:40 PM)

or is it doin by itself

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:02:42 PM)

nah nothing is poping up 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:03:00 PM)

:{

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:03:04 PM)

you have a pic 

Steven L says: (8:03:11 PM)

hold on

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:03:50 PM)

brb 

Steven L says: (8:03:54 PM)

ok


Steven L would like to send you the file "IMG_4897.JPG" (1484 Kb). Do you want to

Accept

(Ctrl+T) or

Decline

(Ctrl+D) the invitation?

Steven L has canceled the file transfer.

Steven L would like to send you the file "IMG_4697.JPG" (1263 Kb). Do you want to

Accept

(Ctrl+T) or

Decline

(Ctrl+D) the invitation?

Steven L says: (8:04:59 PM)

there u go 


Transfer of file "IMG_4697.JPG" from Steven L has been accepted. Starting transfer...

Cancel

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:06:35 PM)

haha taking forever but its going 

Steven L says: (8:07:02 PM)

show us more pics of u

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:07:08 PM)

ok one sec

Steven L says: (8:09:06 PM)

??

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:09:34 PM)

haha sorry

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:09:36 PM)

one sec

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:09:44 PM)

I'm txting my bff

Steven L says: (8:09:53 PM)

who?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:10:04 PM)

my friend 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:10:07 PM)

BFF

Steven L says: (8:10:19 PM)

best friend forever

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:10:21 PM)

ya

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:10:23 PM)



Steven L says: (8:10:25 PM)

or something like that?

*(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:10:59 PM)

the only pic I have atm is from spring break

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:11:02 PM)

:$

Steven L says: (8:11:10 PM)

go on

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:11:22 PM)

k uplaoding 

Steven L says: (8:11:43 PM)

should i just give u a link to

Steven L says: (8:11:50 PM)

or just leave it

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:11:59 PM)

you can link me 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:12:05 PM)

through lyk tiny pic or w/e

Steven L says: (8:12:17 PM)

its almost done

Steven L says: (8:12:23 PM)

ill leave it

Steven L says: (8:12:29 PM)

wat u up 2?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:12:37 PM)

nm

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:12:49 PM)

http://i39.tinypic.com/2a76id3.jpg this is my pic from the beach last week. I'm fat XD

Steven L says: (8:13:48 PM)

fuck me your hot

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:13:56 PM)

XD THANKS

Steven L says: (8:14:21 PM)

nice breasts 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:14:30 PM)

haha *

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:14:41 PM)

wat you up to?

Steven L says: (8:14:54 PM)

reading in the anything section


You have successfully received

IMG_4697.JPG

from Steven L. Before opening this file, you may want to scan it with a virus-scanning program.

Steven L says: (8:14:58 PM)

pick up lines and stuff

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:15:19 PM)

lol

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:15:23 PM)

I will go check it out later

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:15:32 PM)

cool pic

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:15:35 PM)

you are cute 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:15:42 PM)

you play football ?

Steven L says: (8:15:44 PM)

thanks 

Steven L says: (8:15:49 PM)

nah just watch it

Steven L says: (8:15:55 PM)

i play tennis and cricket

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:16:03 PM)

I like tennis 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:16:08 PM)

I play it at school

Steven L says: (8:16:10 PM)

wbu?

Steven L says: (8:16:18 PM)

u play any sport

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:16:45 PM)

I play tennis 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:16:49 PM)

I cheerlead and 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:16:59 PM)

football

Steven L says: (8:17:02 PM)

are u good at tennis?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:17:10 PM)

I'm pretty good

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:17:14 PM)

mainly at doubles :$

Steven L says: (8:17:21 PM)

cool

Steven L says: (8:17:26 PM)

wat time is it in uk?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:17:46 PM)

its 1:17 am

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:17:49 PM)

lol

*Steven L says: (8:18:07 PM)

when u usually go to bed?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:18:26 PM)

on weekends I like to stay up and party but tonight I just chilled at home 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:18:32 PM)

arond 3-4

Steven L says: (8:18:43 PM)

is ur name crystal to?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:18:49 PM)

nah

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:18:53 PM)

its samantha 

Steven L says: (8:19:01 PM)

im so stupid

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:19:03 PM)

but crystal is my WF username 

Steven L says: (8:19:06 PM)

its in ur name 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:19:08 PM)

haha no you aren't 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:19:16 PM)

rystal isn't my exact WF username*

*Steven L says: (8:19:54 PM)

got urself a bf?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:20:09 PM)

nah I'm single atm 

Steven L says: (8:20:21 PM)

so uve had one im guessing

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:20:40 PM)

have you had a GF recently or are you single? 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:20:46 PM)

I hada BF a few months ago

Steven L says: (8:20:46 PM)

single

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:20:53 PM)

but we broke up cause he was an ass XD

Steven L says: (8:20:56 PM)

never had a gf before 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:21:25 PM)

aww

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:21:36 PM)

you will prob soon just be nice to girls and friendly 

Steven L says: (8:22:25 PM)

id go out with u 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:22:35 PM)

aww thats sweet 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:22:35 PM)

ty

Steven L says: (8:23:40 PM)

with ur looks and body u wouldnt be getting guys left right and centre

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:24:04 PM)

haha thanks

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:24:10 PM)

I play a lot of sports

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:24:15 PM)

so I work out often 

Steven L says: (8:24:33 PM)

u on msn much?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:24:40 PM)

was

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:24:47 PM)

recently 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:24:50 PM)

but I took a break

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:24:54 PM)

but now I'm back 

Steven L says: (8:24:57 PM)

now will u be

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:25:02 PM)

so I'm on every other or so

Steven L says: (8:25:07 PM)

cos u seem a nice person to talk to

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:25:27 PM)

aww thanks 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:25:29 PM)

you do to *

Steven L says: (8:26:21 PM)

have any brothers or sisters

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:26:40 PM)

I have a little brother

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:26:43 PM)

that is 7

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:26:45 PM)

and thats all

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:26:48 PM)

u?

Steven L says: (8:26:54 PM)

sister

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:26:59 PM)

cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:27:24 PM)

what grade r u in?

Steven L says: (8:27:43 PM)

10 u

Steven L says: (8:28:37 PM)

??

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:28:43 PM)

same

*(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:28:59 PM)

do you have a myspace so when I fix mine I can add you?

Steven L says: (8:29:04 PM)

yeh

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:29:08 PM)



Steven L says: (8:29:32 PM)

so wat type of person are u

Steven L says: (8:29:37 PM)

are u like a rebel

Steven L says: (8:29:39 PM)

or wat?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:29:46 PM)

I'm a little bit of both

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:29:52 PM)

I have a crazy side

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:30:01 PM)

but I know when to act salm and sweet 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:30:03 PM)

XD

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:30:26 PM)

u?

Steven L says: (8:30:48 PM)

i do wat im told to do at skool

Steven L says: (8:30:56 PM)

and dont get into trouble much

Steven L says: (8:31:06 PM)

u could sau im a little goody to shoes

Steven L says: (8:31:19 PM)

i can be crazy if i wanted to be

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:31:28 PM)

haha you sound nice*

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:31:36 PM)

are you good at what you do at school

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:31:40 PM)

like work and sports?

Steven L says: (8:31:46 PM)

im ok

Steven L says: (8:31:48 PM)

wbu

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:31:52 PM)

same

*Steven L says: (8:32:15 PM)

except im not very fit

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:32:25 PM)

everybody is different

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:32:38 PM)

nobody has to be perfect in looks and everything 
*
Steven L says: (8:32:50 PM)

talking to anyone else?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:33:00 PM)

some of the fellas from WF

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:33:05 PM)

u?

Steven L says: (8:33:20 PM)

just u and some friends i actually know

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:33:25 PM)

cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:33:44 PM)

you aren't completely rude or gross like most of the WF members that add nd talk to me

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:33:47 PM)

I like that 

Steven L says: (8:33:55 PM)

why wat do they do?

Steven L says: (8:34:26 PM)

??

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:34:58 PM)

they like to joke around

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:35:03 PM)

and be loud 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:35:06 PM)

its fine

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:35:11 PM)

but I like calm sometimes 

Steven L says: (8:35:44 PM)

i could be like that if u wanted me to

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:35:56 PM)

oooo

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:35:58 PM)

nah its fine

*(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:36:05 PM)

I like calm in one on one

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:36:07 PM)

but loud in convos 

Steven L says: (8:36:21 PM)

are u a wild chick

Steven L says: (8:36:31 PM)

like ur not scared to do nothing

Steven L says: (8:36:34 PM)

shit like that

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:36:50 PM)

ya sometimes 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:36:52 PM)

j/k

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:37:01 PM)

but I like to party and hang with firends 

Steven L says: (8:37:14 PM)

is j/k

Steven L says: (8:37:16 PM)

joking

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:37:18 PM)

ya

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:37:19 PM)



(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:37:26 PM)

but it's used kind of like lol

Steven L says: (8:37:33 PM)

wat do u do at ur parties

Steven L says: (8:38:09 PM)

??*

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:38:17 PM)

sorry one sec 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:39:08 PM)

back

*(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:39:16 PM)

mainly just dance talk and laugh

Steven L says: (8:39:28 PM)

do ya get down and dirty 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:39:46 PM)

haha sometimes LMAO

Steven L says: (8:40:01 PM)

example?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:40:42 PM)

haha do I really have to :hehe

Steven L says: (8:40:52 PM)

u dont if u dont want to

Steven L says: (8:40:57 PM)

but u can for me 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:41:00 PM)

Only if you ask nicely 

Steven L says: (8:41:21 PM)

can u please tell me wat u do when u get down and dirty samantha 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:41:52 PM)

mainly just dance and shake my money maker with friends 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:41:54 PM)

haha 

Steven L says: (8:42:11 PM)

maker with friends?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:42:17 PM)

its slang

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:42:22 PM)

money maker = boot

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:42:25 PM)

*booty

Steven L says: (8:42:31 PM)

ok

Steven L says: (8:42:33 PM)



Steven L says: (8:42:42 PM)

u would have to do it for me 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:42:54 PM)

haha 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:42:58 PM)

yeah but its fun
*
(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:42:59 PM)

wbu ?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:43:05 PM)

you hang with friends often?

Steven L says: (8:43:12 PM)

yeh sometimes

Steven L says: (8:43:24 PM)

not much during when i have skool

Steven L says: (8:43:28 PM)

but on holidays i do

*Steven L says: (8:43:37 PM)

had my cousins 21st last night

Steven L says: (8:43:43 PM)

and we went to a bar 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:43:48 PM)

wow cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:43:52 PM)

I have never been to a bar

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:43:55 PM)

was it cool?

Steven L says: (8:44:01 PM)

yeh man it was awsome*

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:44:40 PM)

what did you do? 

Steven L says: (8:44:53 PM)

talked, drank, danced a bit

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:45:08 PM)

were you the only one there hat was 15?

Steven L says: (8:45:24 PM)

nah one guy was also 15

Steven L says: (8:45:28 PM)

and another 17

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:46:03 PM)

wow cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:46:13 PM)

anything else happen?

Steven L says: (8:46:21 PM)

nah

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:47:00 PM)

something convo like

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:47:09 PM)

oh sorry steve :$

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:47:12 PM)

wrong convo

Steven L says: (8:47:35 PM)

that ok 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:48:32 PM)

brbr 

Steven L says: (8:48:39 PM)

ok

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:50:53 PM)

k back

Steven L says: (8:51:07 PM)

wat u up 2

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:51:23 PM)

just MSNing at looking at some clothing

Steven L says: (8:51:31 PM)

cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:51:37 PM)

also tryin to fix myspace 

Steven L says: (8:51:50 PM)

ok cool 

Steven L says: (8:52:06 PM)

finish it so i can add u 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:52:18 PM)

whats your myspace URL?

*(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:52:52 PM)

whats your myspace URL

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:52:53 PM)

?

Steven L says: (8:53:04 PM)

hold up

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:53:16 PM)

k

Steven L says: (8:53:29 PM)

http://www.myspace.com/collingwoodsuperstars

Steven L says: (8:53:31 PM)

urs??

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:53:37 PM)

one sec

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:53:46 PM)

yeah its hacked
*
(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:53:47 PM)

ahh

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:53:52 PM)

I will have to make a new one

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:53:58 PM)

I will do that in a few 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:55:00 PM)

ahh not atm I will make one tomorrow and add you 

Steven L says: (8:55:10 PM)

wats ur old one's link

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:55:55 PM)

http://www.myspace.com/827316844 I think IDK

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:56:26 PM)

it was hacked

Steven L says: (8:56:26 PM)

doesnt work

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:56:29 PM)

by some jack asses

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:56:30 PM)

yeah

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:56:37 PM)

its broke

*Steven L says: (8:57:20 PM)

im gonna go have sex

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:57:49 PM)

lol huh?

Steven L says: (8:57:51 PM)

lol jokes 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:57:53 PM)

enjoy j/k

Steven L says: (8:58:00 PM)

wanted to see ur reaction 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:58:07 PM)

o XD
*
(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:58:09 PM)

lol

*(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:58:13 PM)

I was lyk what?!

Steven L says: (8:59:04 PM)

if i may ask

Steven L says: (8:59:18 PM)

this could be personal

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:59:22 PM)

k

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:59:24 PM)

go for it 

Steven L says: (8:59:24 PM)

nah i wont aks

Steven L says: (8:59:26 PM)

dw

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:59:30 PM)

ok

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (8:59:35 PM)

w/e you think works

Steven L says: (9:00:01 PM)

just scared u may get offeneded

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:00:10 PM)

whats the question?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:00:52 PM)

hey do you have a webcam?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:00:58 PM)

could you make me a sign

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:01:01 PM)

for my sig on WF?

Steven L says: (9:01:06 PM)

how

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:01:13 PM)

take a piece of paper

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:01:17 PM)

and write on it like

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:01:41 PM)

"~Samantha~ is HAWT" 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:01:46 PM)

and then put under it lyk

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:01:47 PM)

Steven L

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:01:50 PM)

or something 

Steven L says: (9:02:01 PM)

wat will u do with it

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:02:16 PM)

put it in my sig on WF or use it as my display pic 

Steven L says: (9:02:35 PM)

ok hold on

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:02:44 PM)

 OMG TY wuv

Steven L says: (9:03:59 PM)

wat u want me to right it in

Steven L says: (9:04:02 PM)

like pen

Steven L says: (9:04:04 PM)

pencil

Steven L says: (9:04:06 PM)

texta

Steven L says: (9:04:09 PM)

highlighter?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:04:18 PM)

Pen or sharpy so it is visible 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:04:25 PM)

permeant marker

Steven L says: (9:04:26 PM)

ok

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:04:30 PM)

or just something bold

Steven L says: (9:05:13 PM)

do i have to put the ~

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:05:26 PM)

you don't have to if you want 

Steven L says: (9:05:33 PM)

do u want me to?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:05:44 PM)

its no big deal

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:05:48 PM)

thanks for asking 

Steven L says: (9:06:38 PM)

my hand writing aint to good

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:06:51 PM)

its fine my handwriting isn't either 

Steven L says: (9:08:27 PM)

how do u take it with webcam?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:08:33 PM)

yeah

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:08:43 PM)

just hold it to your chest or w/e

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:08:50 PM)

making sure you can see the sign

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:08:56 PM)

nd yourself

Steven L says: (9:08:58 PM)

how do u take the actual pic i mean

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:09:01 PM)

smile and take the pic 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:09:09 PM)

are you able to on your webcam?

Steven L says: (9:09:21 PM)

maybe

Steven L says: (9:09:23 PM)

hold on

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:09:29 PM)

k take your time steven

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:12:12 PM)

find out?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:12:14 PM)



Steven L says: (9:12:19 PM)

not yet 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:12:25 PM)

k take your time

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:12:33 PM)

if you can't I have a 2nd option 

Steven L says: (9:12:42 PM)

which is?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:12:57 PM)

you know how to copy your screen and put it in paint ?

Steven L says: (9:13:02 PM)

yeh

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:13:04 PM)

ok

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:13:21 PM)

get the caption screen which displays how the pic looks

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:13:28 PM)

then once still copy your screen

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:13:32 PM)

and crop the pic

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:13:33 PM)



(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:17:30 PM)

Steeeeeveeeeeeeen I'm bored 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:17:37 PM)

haha find the pic option ?

Steven L says: (9:17:45 PM)

hold on

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:19:42 PM)

brb 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:19:48 PM)

post the pic when you got it lol 

Steven L says: (9:22:28 PM)

u there?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:22:33 PM)

yeah I'm back

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:22:35 PM)

sup?

Steven L says: (9:22:44 PM)

ok im done

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:22:50 PM)

wuv

Steven L says: (9:22:52 PM)

ill save it

Steven L says: (9:23:00 PM)

and upload it and give u the forum link ok

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:23:12 PM)

ok

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:23:27 PM)

upload it through image shack and you can just give it to me here

Steven L says: (9:23:42 PM)

i use tinypic

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:23:47 PM)

thats fine 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:23:51 PM)

I do to sometimes 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:25:53 PM)

haha you upload?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:25:55 PM)

haha sorry

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:26:02 PM)

I get a little crazy sometimes XD

Steven L says: (9:26:21 PM)

its still going

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:26:28 PM)

cool

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:26:31 PM)

I will be good 

Steven L says: (9:26:38 PM)

wat u mean god

Steven L says: (9:26:40 PM)

good*

Steven L says: (9:26:59 PM)










Steven L says: (9:27:44 PM)

did it work?

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:27:49 PM)

haha you look cute 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:27:52 PM)

THANKS SO MUCH

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:27:54 PM)

wuv

Steven L says: (9:27:59 PM)

put it in ur sig now

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:28:56 PM)

ok I will tomorrow I'm sleepy goodnight Steven L

Steven L says: (9:29:04 PM)

plz put it now

Steven L says: (9:29:07 PM)

i wanna see it

Steven L says: (9:29:12 PM)

i love u

Steven L says: (9:29:14 PM)

(L)

Steven L says: (9:29:55 PM)

??

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:30:22 PM)

haha ok 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:30:52 PM)

ah my internet wont load WF

Steven L says: (9:30:54 PM)

welcome back

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:30:58 PM)

the server is broken

Steven L says: (9:30:59 PM)



(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:31:04 PM)

I will make sure tomorrow

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:31:08 PM)

promize 

Steven L says: (9:31:10 PM)

(U)

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:31:13 PM)

:{

Steven L says: (9:31:15 PM)

i love u

Steven L says: (9:31:20 PM)

dream about me 

(8) ~Samantha~ (8) says: (9:31:27 PM)

k night wuv
*


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

:lmao. I love you <3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

tl;dr


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

if this dude wants to kill himself revealing his identity and posting the convo wont help


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Perhaps you vould shorten it up for use to reald!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Why would i do that when he could just go to the beach and see people in Bikini's there? (see what i did )


Get your own material, don't copy me 



EGame said:


> I'msooo drink right now, but nobody is onlime so whateve.


Sup dude



Derek said:


> tl;dr


likewise



WCW said:


> if this dude wants to kill himself revealing his identity and posting the convo wont help


:lmao


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah, I just spent eight minutes making bold the cream of the crop. No way I'm going to sum that massive word wall up for you guys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not as good as KingTaker's meltdown, but still pretty lulz-worthy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Es Aye said:


> yeah, I just spent eight minutes making bold the cream of the crop. No way I'm going to sum that massive word wall up for you guys.


I'll summarise: 

Hawt Es owns the fuck out of him.
Pics prolly taken from google.
Steven attempts to be cool
Es makes many lols 
Someshit about Steven not ever having a gf
'Samantha' reassures him.
Steven tries bignoting by saying he's been to a bar
'Samantha' acts shocked and says "I've never been to a bar"
BLATANT LIES

someshit tl;dr

Shit about Sam being a frisky little blighter
Shaking ass. Taking names.
Steven is fappin by now.

More tl;dr

then Webcam pix. 
Half a fucking hours banter over which stationary to use
Much lulz with pix.
Start calling each other 'wuv/luv'
Steven steals my 'Sweet Dreams' style line, by wanting 'Sam' to dream of him.
Mass laffs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

There is nothing funnier then " Want my 6 inches in ur ass" though


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

This was pretty fucking hysterical while it was happening, but I have to admit the joke was sort of killed when he confessed to me over MSN that his life was horrible and he was tempted to off himself. I was taking pretty big measures in what I was saying to him in attempts to make him feel better tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Get your own material, don't copy me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STICK MCSTICKS!

'the baddest motherfucker on the planeT!'

totallt peacing out of here, need sleep.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> There is nothing funnier then " Want my 6 inches in ur ass" though


:lol:



Es Aye said:


> This was pretty fucking hysterical while it was happening, but I have to admit the joke was sort of killed when he confessed to me over MSN that his life was horrible and he was tempted to off himself. I was taking pretty big measures in what I was saying to him in attempts to make him feel better tbh.














EGame said:


> STICK MCSTICKS!
> 
> 'the baddest motherfucker on the planeT!'
> 
> totallt peacing out of here, need sleep.


:$ 

Later dude


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Steven L won't feel any better knowing the convo was posted here and he was humiliated.


....sorry guys but a voice of reason had to speak up. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> There is nothing funnier then " Want my 6 inches in ur ass" though


CHUCKLE



Es Aye said:


> This was pretty fucking hysterical while it was happening, but I have to admit the joke was sort of killed when he confessed to me over MSN that his life was horrible and he was tempted to off himself. I was taking pretty big measures in what I was saying to him in attempts to make him feel better tbh.


It got more obvious as it went on imo.
You were pretty convincing, but needed more 'lmaololXD's' in there.
Oh, and you should've made up your own abbreviations/acronyms. Seems to be a popular trend for semi-illiterate teenage girls these days...



EGame said:


> STICK MCSTICKS!
> 
> 'the baddest motherfucker on the planeT!'
> 
> totallt peacing out of here, need sleep.


Plz stay for Drunken rendition of 'HEAT OF THE MOMENT'


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Steven L won't feel any better knowing the convo was posted here and he was humiliated.
> 
> 
> ....sorry guys but a voice of reason had to speak up. :$


WCW already said something similar. We didn't listen then either :side:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

He was 100% convinced the entire way through. About halfway through I realized I could get him to do just about anything.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Same here, a little less for me though. I'm pretty sure Hannah could have told him anything also.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Es Aye said:


> He was 100% convinced the entire way through. About halfway through I realized I could get him to do just about anything.


That's sorta sad in a way. Poor guy.
Kylie, he lives in Victoria. Go sort him out.



Sticksy said:


> WCW already said something similar. We didn't listen then either :side:


Not a chance you'd listen to me then. BLUSH


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> Same here, a little less for me though. I'm pretty sure Hannah could have told him anything also.


Hannah could get me to do almost anything :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hannah you got a Job to do.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sup?.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I set the standards pretty high for Hannah when she went in, but she somehow got two laughable pics from him. :lmao

Originally he wasn't going to put on a web cam show for her (making up stories that he lost his cam; he just took a pic for me with it), but he eventually gave in. Funny thing is that he was asking for bikini pics from her after I gave him one in my convo with him. I think I gave a 15 y o aussie a boner. Anyways I'm guessing this is getting old for most of you so I will drop it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

How does it feel to know he was probably masturbating while you talked to him?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> WCW already said something similar. We didn't listen then either :side:


Well maybe you people should listen for once. Someone's feelings have been played and exploited so a few of you could get a cheap laugh. It's disgusting.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> That's sorta sad in a way. Poor guy.
> Kylie, he lives in Victoria. Go sort him out.


It is sad.

How exactly am I going to do that?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey Josh, sup


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

n2m, just probably gonna send AMP a PM with Liddell laying on the ground.

you?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Truth: Es Aye no means I'm still angry with you, and you kinda made it worse by posting every little thing that happened. But oh well I can live with that. 

Just to let you know, that I don't have a bad life and was not going to kill myself. That was me just getting a little bit of revenge on you, and I see that it worked quite well.

Yeh so that's it just to let you know that you don't need to be worried anymore.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'm over the joke. I thought he was serious. I PMed headliner and contacted one of his friends on this forums that knows him IRL. He is ok, but I never expected it to go as far as it did. Sorry if this has offended anybody.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I guess the revenge worked. Oh and yeah same as Es Aye.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> How does it feel to know he was probably masturbating while you talked to him?


Preddy sickening.



Aussie said:


> It is sad.
> 
> How exactly am I going to do that?


SHRUGS.
Give him a hug/shoulder to cry on/sex? FLUSHBLUSH


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Well maybe you people should listen for once. Someone's feelings have been played and exploited so a few of you could get a cheap laugh. It's disgusting.


Its also reasonably funny. You don't have to join in  



Josh said:


> n2m, just probably gonna send AMP a PM with Liddell laying on the ground.
> 
> you?


Calling a suicide watch for AMP :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

15 min suicide watch.
Remove shoelaces and belt.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> SHRUGS.
> Give him a hug/shoulder to cry on/sex? FLUSHBLUSH


He seems to be okay I guess. 

Sounds like you're the one that needs a hug though. 



Sticksy said:


> Its also reasonably funny. You don't have to join in


I don't plan on joining in and I don't find it funny. I think it's pathetic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Should send him this


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Es, Steven wants to tak to you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> He seems to be okay I guess.
> 
> Sounds like you're the one that needs a hug though.
> 
> ...


Of those choices, I'd prefer the sechs but w/e
CALM DOWN SHAWN.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

He was pretty devastated when it happened.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I wasn't on when it got broken to him, i was over it. shit got boring.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lulz.Ben's btb reviewer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yo Panic!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> He was pretty devastated when it happened.


Yeah. He said yesterday that Liddell loses and i'm not around he's blaming it on me. Hopefully he's forgotten that :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

What is the best program to make GIF's with?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You lot should be disgusted with yourselves. I personally would never stoop to such lows in order to get a laugh.Es OWNS


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> You lot should be disgusted with yourselves. I personally would never stoop to such lows in order to get a laugh.


Get off the moral highground :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry, Seb.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

:lmao this night pretty much owned. And to think it all started with me telling Steven yesterday that Hannah likes being talked dirty too. Who thought it would turn into this?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

**looking at Nicks sig pic* I didn't know Sylar loved Hannah. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, i remember that. He also was weird in Talking Dirty. But it really didn't start until i came up with the idea to pose as a girl.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh and I are clearly the most uptight posters on the forum. Looks like these are 'testing' times.

I will say it's pretty embarassing how many people have Hannah MSN quotes in their sig.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He's taking it pretty good for a guy who's the laughing stock of the forum right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I may have to put one of my own in there.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

might have to own him myself


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I would have the one he did for me in my sig, but he botched the size :sad: 

current sig is better anyways so IDK


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mah don't remove your current pic.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Es Aye said:


> current sig is better anyways so IDK


who is she?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh you couldn't own Feel The Fire.

New sig, tbl.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

A Hottie.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

the king of kings how are things going in the super cool ENIGMA CLAN?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh we got a few mentions from Dwayne Johnson after we red repped him. nothing that great though. He seemed to take it personal, and i guess i'm a Jeff Hardy mark, even though i'm far from one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> New sig, tbl.


:lmao


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb, i totally dont remember saying that to you on MSN :argh:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Seb said:


> Josh you couldn't own Feel The Fire.


I probably could if I knew who he was.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I didn't want to boast Sticksy, but I saw people pimping out the quotes and I just wasn't having it.

You red repped Dwayne Johnson? OMFG U BADASS


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> Seb, i totally dont remember saying that to you on MSN :argh:


You don't remember half the shit you say on MSN tho.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hannah Laree said:


> Josh, I want you to pour honey all over me and lick it off my bare skin with your tongue.


okay, if you really want.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seb said:


> I didn't want to boast Sticksy, but I saw people pimping out the quotes and I just wasn't having it.
> 
> You red repped Dwayne Johnson? OMFG U BADASS


YEAH, It was so bad ass that he sent a red rep back. How BAD ASS is that.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> You red repped Dwayne Johnson? OMFG U BADASS


We all did ;D



Jim Coptafeel said:


> You don't remember half the shit you say on MSN tho.


Prove it.



Josh said:


> okay, if you really want.


Maybe later


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Seb, i love your macho looks and can't wait until you're inside me. :$


Oh my.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Seb, i totally dont remember saying that to you on MSN :argh:


I wouldn't put it past an e-slut such as yourself ;D



Seb said:


> I didn't want to boast Sticksy, but I saw people pimping out the quotes and I just wasn't having it.


Me either :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hannah Laree said:


> Maybe later


Should probably change your location to 'with Josh" then.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I wouldn't put it past an e-slut such as yourself ;D


What, e-slut? Are you serious? 

Then again, i'd rather be known as an e-slut instead of a pervert like yourself


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh yeah Sticksy?



Hannah_Laree said:


> Seb, i'm an expert at deepthroat. I used to practice on bananas. Now I feel it's time to move onto the real thing. Who better than you to test myself on?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao Seb

..seems like you've had this thing planned for a while :argh:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Hannah Laree*
> I want your babies


Control yourself, your not even legal yet.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't think that's appropriate, Seb.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What are you implying?

I'm not a dirty dog like Sticksy. It's not my fault you're throwing yourself all over me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> What, e-slut? Are you serious?
> 
> Then again, i'd rather be known as an e-slut instead of a pervert like yourself


You heard me whore 

Pretty sure i've got the reputation but other people are way fucking worse tbh.

Oh yeah Seb,



Hannah Laree said:


> I'm practicing on Seb as he's rather small. lol


:argh:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> What are you implying?
> 
> I'm not a dirty dog like Sticksy. It's not my fault you're throwing yourself all over me.


Look at what you're turning this thread into! Only half of those quotes were said by me ;D



Sticksy said:


> You heard me whore
> 
> Pretty sure i've got the reputation but other people are way fucking worse tbh.


Yeah, i'm not even going to type anything interesting. More than likely, you will just change what i say into some kind of sexual innuendo or whatever.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> .....


Don't know where she heard that from but yeah.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What about the pictures you sent to me wearing nothing but squirty cream?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Actually Hannah you only said this


> Originally Posted by *Hannah Laree*
> I want your babies


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Yeah, i'm not even going to type anything interesting. More than likely, you will just change what i say into some kind of sexual innuendo or whatever.


No i wouldn't.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> What about the pictures *i sent you* wearing nothing but squirty cream?


I gave them to Nick. I'm just waiting for him to dispatch them to everyone else on WF.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Twisting my words won't get you anywhere, Hannah. I also heard you had a raving clown fetish.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie needs to violate me.

And Seb.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I hate clowns. We're over if what Seb said is true, Hannah.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And a thing for people with earrings.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> Twisting my words won't get you anywhere, Hannah. I also heard you had a raving clown fetish.


Well, what do i have to do to get somewere with you? :argh:

And yeah, clowns are a real turn on...maybe for guys like Nick ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Well, what do i have to do to get somewere with you? :argh:
> 
> And yeah, clowns are a real turn on...maybe for guys like Nick ;D


Nice white text whore  :side:

I've been called a clown before, am i in? :side:



Hannah Laree said:


> I gave them to Nick. I'm just waiting for him to dispatch them to everyone else on WF.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck him:no:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Well, what do i have to do to get somewere with you? :argh:
> 
> And yeah, clowns are a real turn on


Don't worry, you've lured me in already. I'm a busy guy, but the deepthroat banana line got my attention.



McQueen said:


> Aussie needs to violate me.
> 
> And Seb.


Threesome?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

did I just walk in on an orgy thread...cool


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Josh said:


> I hate clowns. We're over if what Seb said is true, Hannah.


It was never true. 



Sticksy said:


> Nice white text whore  :side:
> 
> I've been called a clown before, am i in? :side:


Whore? So is that your new nickname for me now? I preferred your old one 

You were in a while ago. For the love of god don't turn that into a sexual innuendo.



Seb said:


> Don't worry, you've lured me in already. I'm a busy guy, but the deepthroat banana line got my attention.


Name the time and place.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I go away for a little bit and this place has devolved even more


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No e-flirting with me Hannah?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's up to The Great Kylie Seb, but I think she'd get freaky like that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be round your house some time today, Hannah.

You bring your throat, and i'll bring my banana.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

surprisingly this thread no longer relates to my interests


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Whore? So is that your new nickname for me now? I preferred your old one
> 
> You were in a while ago. For the love of god don't turn that into a sexual innuendo.


:lmao Fuck i hate your white text. Ruins everything 

What was my old nickname for you? :$


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

@ Nick; My white text ruins nothing. 

My old nickname? Umm yeah, its too sexual for this thread :argh:



the king of kings said:


> No e-flirting with me Hannah?


There are rules against e-flirting with members in the Clan



Seb said:


> I'll be round your house some time today, Hannah.
> 
> You bring your throat, and i'll bring my banana.


I'm glad the age thing doesn't bother you


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Your sig is fucked up.

edit-Okay Hannah.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> @ Nick; My white text ruins nothing.
> 
> My old nickname? Umm yeah, its too sexual for this thread :argh:


does so. 

Too sexual for this thread? Fuck, must have been a good nickname then :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Too sexual for this thread? Fuck, must have been a good nickname then :side:


The best. Not talking about the nickname either ;D.

White text ftw btw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> The best. Not talking about the nickname either ;D.
> 
> White text ftw btw.


Oh really. Nice white text, i like :side:


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Suprised Hannah hasn't left by now..


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Oh really. Nice white text, i like :side:


Hopefully it's not the only thing you like _(seewhatididthere)_


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> I'm glad the age thing doesn't bother you


Why would it? I've seen what you can do to a banana :O


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nick, what will you do when she turns 16? :side:


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Scream at the top of his lungs ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

~AF. said:


> Suprised Hannah hasn't left by now..


She loves it ;D



Hannah Laree said:


> Hopefully it's not the only thing you like _(seewhatididthere)_


Oh i see.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Nick, what will you do when she turns 16? :side:


Same thing i do now :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> Why would it? I've seen what you can do to a banana :O


You've seen what i can do to a banana? So, you'll have noticed i dont spit, i swallow.

...yeah, that sounds wrong :lmao


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> She loves it ;D


I can see that, lol.

Hannahbro. 

LMFAO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> You've seen what i can do to a banana? So, you'll have noticed i dont spit, i swallow.
> 
> ...yeah, that sounds wrong :lmao


That's just how I like it. Awesome.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> That's just how I like it. Awesome.


All part of the service ;D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't wait.

I hope your bedroom is surrounded by Mickie James posters as well.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> I can't wait.
> 
> I hope your bedroom is surrounded by Mickie James posters as well.


Of course it is. It's also got some Jeff Hardy ones. But i'm sure they wont bother you, i mean, the wall wouldn't be the thing you'd focus on, right?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Of course it is. It's also got some Jeff Hardy ones. But i'm sure they wont bother you, i mean, the wall wouldn't be the thing you'd focus on, right?


Precisely. I love your attitude.

Hopefully Mickie James isn't wearing too much in those posters. I may have to move in.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> Precisely. I love your attitude.
> 
> Hopefully Mickie James isn't wearing too much in those posters. I may have to move in.


Hopefully my attitude isn't the only thing you'll love ;D

I can always find some posters of Mickie like that, if that's what it takes to get you here pernamently.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sure it won't be :side:

I wonder if Nicky is getting jealous?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb, i pass you the torch










:side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'm sure it won't be :side:
> 
> I wonder if Nicky is getting jealous?


I hope your as good as you say. Nothing worse than an anticlimatic result hope you know what i mean there ;D



By the looks of it, Nick doesn't care. Probably because i refused to send him that bikini picture.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> By the looks of it, Nick doesn't care. Probably because i refused to send him that bikini picture.


What? I never asked for a bikini pic. I laughed at Steven asking for one. I hate people that twist words :side: see what i did there ;D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nick's main focus was always Lexie anyway. She's tough work though. A little persistant. You'll get there though, Nick 

Clearly Hannah can't resist the sex appeal that comes with the ERTS CONNECTION.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haha, Jimmy took over that as one as well. That was ages ago though, pretty sure Lexie hates me nowadays


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nah, she's just feisty. Playing hard to get. It's pretty obvious she wants to get into your pants.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> What? I never asked for a bikini pic. I laughed at Steven asking for one. I hate people that twist words :side: see what i did there ;D


Oh, i see what you did there. I was gonna send it you, but seeing as you don't want it, you can fuck off ;D



Seb said:


> Nick's main focus was always Lexie anyway. She's tough work though. A little persistant. You'll get there though, Nick
> 
> Clearly Hannah can't resist the sex appeal that comes with the ERTS CONNECTION.


Lexie? I knew it. 

And i dont think its the ERTS connection, i think it's just you and that banana.


@ Nick; I thought you liked Lexie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I never said don't send it. I said i didn't ask for it. There's a difference 

Can't you read? I said i'm pretty sure she hates me


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nick likes Lexie, Lexie doesn't like Nick


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I never said don't send it. I said i didn't ask for it. There's a difference
> 
> Can't you read? I said i'm pretty sure she hates me


You're not getting it anyways. 

And na, she doesn't hate you. Girls being mean to guys is just their way of saying 'I WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOU'


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll happily receive any bikini pics 

Lexie is STRAIGHTEDGE though, Nick. Less fun, and i'm sure Hannah is better in the sack anyway.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'll happily receive any bikini pics


K, whats your msn ;D



> Lexie is STRAIGHTEDGE though, Nick. Less fun, and *i'm sure Hannah is better in the sack anyway.*


You'll find out when you come to my house.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> You're not getting it anyways.
> 
> And na, she doesn't hate you. Girls being mean to guys is just their way of saying 'I WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOU'


You dirty tease :side:

Intriguing :argh:



Seb said:


> I'll happily receive any bikini pics
> 
> Lexie is STRAIGHTEDGE though, Nick. Less fun, and i'm sure Hannah is better in the sack anyway.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd have sex with Nick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MORNING/AFTERNOON/EVENING


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'd have sex with Nick.


I know. It gives me some comfort :argh:



Role Model said:


> MORNING/AFTERNOON/EVENING


Evening Ben. Now you can get off my back about underage chicks and get on Sebs :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick tell Seb he needs to buy us each a copy of the new Reacher book. Its already out in the UK.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Straight-edge chicks do have withheld anger that they do release in the bedroom, so...yeah :side:


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hannah's game:
http://www.kongregate.com/games/Deeperbeige/hanna-in-a-choppa


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Nick tell Seb he needs to buy us each a copy of the new Reacher book. Its already out in the UK.


Those scummy bastards. Need to release it everywhere


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to wait another 29 days unless Seb pulls through.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bikini pic. That's the only thing I've really taken in from the last few pages, everything else is just a blur :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll send you a bikini pic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hopefully its not Lily Allen in a Bikini.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> K, whats your msn ;D


I repped it to you


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

REP~!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I was strongly thinking about going to Backlash(It's in my State), but I decided not to go. I didn't want to take the day off from work. I just finished a week off on vacation. But down the road, I would like to go to another WWE event, this time out with better seats.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I really love my g****s :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Let's spend our honeymoon in East Berlin
And like Lemmings we will never swim
The devil's lunar craft makes waves in time
My asian brother says "Spare me a dime"


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

****.

edit: it really is filtered. lol how sad.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

looks like I missed some ACTIVITY in this thread.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sure did Noodles.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nicky I like your signature.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

In response to Nick's signature. I wouldn't :argh:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Likewise, but you should have the text "But it feels so right" below.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed. I've had a change of heart :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wait, you were thinking about it Nick?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

You know Nick can't resist a "work in progress".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Indeed. I've had a change of heart :side:



DONT LIE ON THE INTERNET


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lying in the Truth thread should result in eDeath.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What was censored? I couldn't figure it out...

Hi btw.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Evolution said:


> What was censored? I couldn't figure it out...
> 
> Hi btw.


starts with R, ends with E, and rhymes with Shape


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> Wait, you were thinking about it Nick?


What? Fuck no 



IC said:


> You know Nick can't resist a "work in progress".


 Fuck off Noodles



Role Model said:


> DONT LIE ON THE INTERNET


Who's lying?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role of ducktape. :hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rate?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Who's lying?


u

u luv the kids


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What is the name of the girl in your avatar?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

It's true.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

new sig plz Nick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> u
> 
> u luv the kids


no

no longer


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you guys have the video of the female school teacher that rap*ed* that 8 year old girl?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't say I do.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPE~!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I got around that so called filter.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I came on here to chat about anything. 

Show up to the damn party.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kid.

What the fuck have you been up to?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I decided to answer your question.

I just got back from holiday.

First post in this thread BTW.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I could careless about what you are doing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This the last chance I'm giving you lame buckets.

Fuck you.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I feel like watching 24.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

To be honest KIF, i've been doing quite a bit, just qualified as a lifeguard and i'm just looking for some work. Had some buzzing parties last night and so i'm just recovering.


How the fuck have you been?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The line begins to blur.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

KeepItFresh said:


> I could careless about what you are doing.


Bad luck. Deal with it. You were my tool to post in the thread.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> The line begins to blur.


Change my pitch up.
Smack my bitch up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm about to go watch Juno I think.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Watch Dexter, it's good.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I know I have it on DVD. If I were going to watch a show though I'd probably watch 24. The discussion about it in Rants made me really feel like watching some.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets stay together.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man I hate hangover headaches.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah they suck, haven't had a bad one in months tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I think i've had a sinus infection for the last few weeks anyways and that probably just compounded it and makes things worse. Its gone away though so its not so bad.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Should smoke a spliff, that usually sorts out the headache.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Eric, go on MSN, there's a convo you'll probably enjoy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Great Kylie!

Can't noodles, my computer is broken and don't want to download anything on my roomates computer. I haven't been on MSN for months.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hello.


Hello Kylie.

Truth: Currently watching Spurs beat Newcastle, though i'm waiting for the Everton/Man Utd FA CUP Semi final match to start on ITV1 which starts in 5 mins time, think its kick off however at 4PM...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> The Great Kylie!
> 
> Can't noodles, my computer is broken and don't want to download anything on my roomates computer. I haven't been on MSN for months.


The awesome incredible yet very naughty (I read your rep comment ) Eric!! How are you my dear?

I knew there was a reason why I feel empty when I log onto MSN :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Drunk Repping! But thats the way I roll.

Kinda tired still actually may go back to bed in a few. Only slept for about 3 hours.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> *Hello Kylie.*
> 
> Truth: Currently watching Spurs beat Newcastle, though i'm waiting for the Everton/Man Utd FA CUP Semi final match to start on ITV1 which starts in 5 mins time, think its kick off however at 4PM...


Guess you've forgotton about me Kylie, .

Truth - Hate it when my post is the last on the the page, pisses me off.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Eric, go on MSN, there's a convo you'll probably enjoy.


Was that my argument? :side:



McQueen said:


> Drunk Repping! But thats the way I roll.
> 
> Kinda tired still actually may go back to bed in a few. Only slept for about 3 hours.


You didn't rep me you whore :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That's the way I like it.  I can't rep back with an evil comment of my own since I have to spread some rep around. :$

Awww sorry to hear that. Too much partying?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It is my buddies Birthday today so we did a shot and had some drinks last night.

Had to spread Nick, I did try repping you earlier yesterday.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Monster said:


> Guess you've forgotton about me Kylie, .
> 
> Truth - Hate it when my post is the last on the the page, pisses me off.


I'm sorry Jon, I didn't see it 

How are you mate?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> I'm sorry Jon, I didn't see it
> 
> How are you mate?


I'm good, how are you hun?

Truth - Just noticed i dont have your MSN, I'm not good enough to have have your MSN clearly, .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ms. Barnett IMO.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> It is my buddies Birthday today so we did a shot and had some drinks last night.
> 
> Had to spread Nick, I did try repping you earlier yesterday.


Very nice. Hope you had fun 



The Monster said:


> I'm good, how are you hun?
> 
> Truth - Just noticed i dont have your MSN, I'm not good enough to have have your MSN clearly, .


Good thanks. 

If you wanted it, all you had to do was ask. 



McQueen said:


> Ms. Barnett IMO.


Yes dear?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh nothin really. Just kinda bored, Sunday Morning doesn't = action unless Andy gets his ass in here and tells us about his drunken escapades last night.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sunday mornings are always quite slow.  Hopefully Andy comes around soon though.

I'm going to head off to bed though. I'm exhausted and have to get up for work in the morning :$ Goodnight <33


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bye Kylie.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I'm falling in love with the girl that works in the Chinese take-away up the street from my Dad's house. 

Well, not falling in love, but I really, really want to screw her.

She's Chinese, btw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> I think I'm falling in love with the girl that works in the Chinese take-away up the street from my Dad's house.
> 
> Well, not falling in love, but I really, really want to screw her.
> 
> She's Chinese, btw.


So your cock will look big in her hands right? :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Never could get into Asian chicks all that much, nothing against them.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely, Nick. 

Lost my jacket last night. I probably left it at the club for whatever reason. I'll go back and get it tomorrow probably. I was pretty hammered last night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> Never could get into Asian chicks all that much, nothing against them.


Yeah, not a big fan of Asians or Black chicks tbh


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, not a big fan of Asians or Black chicks tbh


There's always the exception though. 

I was pretty trashed last night as well, I was feeling pretty blessed when I woke up this morning with no hangover. +1 to my day.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nick's more into the younger generation.

Oh my at his sig. Poor girl


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

With Asians I find the majority I'm not really attracted to but occassionally they're really hot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> Nick's more into the younger generation.
> 
> Oh my at his sig. Poor girl


:lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, not a big fan of Asians or Black chicks tbh


I like Asian chicks, although not to the extent where I'm gaga over them and would fuck all of them. I don't really have too much of a thing for any type... if they're hot, they're hot.



EGame said:


> I was pretty trashed last night as well, I was feeling pretty blessed when I woke up this morning with no hangover. +1 to my day.


I got home at 4 this morning, so when I woke up at 9 I felt pretty fucked up. Then I went back to sleep for another 3 hours and woke up okay. Couple bottles of water and I was good to go. Last night was like the fifth Saturday of the last six where I have no recollection of just about anything past 2am. No idea how I got home, and no idea what I did to myself that caused the ridiculous bruise on my spine.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Wake up, take paracetamol or something, sleep for a couple more hours. After that I'm almost always fine.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> I like Asian chicks, although not to the extent where I'm gaga over them and would fuck all of them. I don't really have too much of a thing for any type... if they're hot, they're hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I got home at 4 this morning, so when I woke up at 9 I felt pretty fucked up. Then I went back to sleep for another 3 hours and woke up okay. Couple bottles of water and I was good to go. Last night was like the fifth Saturday of the last six where I have no recollection of just about anything past 2am. No idea how I got home, and no idea what I did to myself that caused the ridiculous bruise on my spine.


That's impressive drinking sir. 

I went to some huge end of the year Uni party at some club. We first went to a friends house to pre drink and played some lame ass drinking game with cards and an hour in I was pretty fucked up by Rum. 

It was a pretty sweet night though, totally made out with some chick who I am quite fond of.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> I like Asian chicks, although not to the extent where I'm gaga over them and would fuck all of them. I don't really have too much of a thing for any type... if they're hot, they're hot.


Good philosophy, which I agree with. I like quite a few Asian women, some can be extremely hot. Others, not so much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> I like Asian chicks, although not to the extent where I'm gaga over them and would fuck all of them. I don't really have too much of a thing for any type... if they're hot, they're hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I got home at 4 this morning, so when I woke up at 9 I felt pretty fucked up. Then I went back to sleep for another 3 hours and woke up okay. Couple bottles of water and I was good to go. Last night was like the fifth Saturday of the last six where I have no recollection of just about anything past 2am. No idea how I got home, and no idea what I did to myself that caused the ridiculous bruise on my spine.


Fair enough.


Impressive


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I take back what I said about Asian chicks after looking at Es's sig. I'm officially in love...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sup? I wish I could wake up without a hangover. Like friday night, I was at some big ass party until like 5 am I'd assume and I woke up in my bed at 1pm feeling like shit and I had no idea how I got there :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

drink water. 1 gallon. and :lmao


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Bagels and coffee usually help my case :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

donuts > bagels tbh


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Some. I can't stand Jelly & Boston Cream.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

some of the jelly's are ok. this man agrees with me... damn I can really go for donuts now, haven't had some in a while.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lol, Homer Simpson :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey RKO, you happy about the 1st pick in the NHL draft.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

he supports my case, Donuts > bagels. Homer Simpson is a hero to many men.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> I take back what I said about Asian chicks after looking at Es's sig. I'm officially in love...


Leah Dizon is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm Happy. I want Tavares over Hedman, but if Snow gets Hedman I can't complain. If he trades it, then I will bug. And OMG, shes mad hot. She doesnt even look asian :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

RKO920 said:


> Yeah, I'm Happy. I want Tavares over Hedman, but if Snow gets Hedman I can't complain. If he trades it, then I will bug. And OMG, shes mad hot. She doesnt even look asain :lmao


I think that they will select Tavres. But either way, it's a win-win for them. As for the girl, she is of mixed race. Yes, I looked it up.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

PF beat me to it, she's Asian on her fathers side. Anyways, I'm out.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

See ya, PM.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I heard the main event of UFC's PPV last night was so bad that Dana White had to apologize.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

lolol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

must have been pretty bad


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Must have, seriously.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince should apologize for everything at WrestleMania except HBK vs Taker.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd agree with that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd agree for the ME. Hella anti-climatic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> I'd agree for the ME. Hella anti-climatic.


That was the worst match but I was more offended that Punk won MITB again. I have not seen anything special from him whatsoever, and this makes 2 years in a row. I'll bet he wins it next year too....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That was the worst match but I was more offended that Punk won MITB again. I have not seen anything special from him whatsoever, and this makes 2 years in a row. I'll bet he wins it next year too....


Maybe he will be set up to be first ever to lose the breifcase.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think he was already beaten to that. :cuss:

He won't lose. Not after the amount of titles that Vince has pointlessly handed to him because of his drug free lifestyle after all the steroid scandals that have gone on.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

In the title match, i meant. I did think of kennedy while writing that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know you meant he'd be the first to cash in and lose, but it won't happen. There's no reason why he would be handed it again just to lose it, after all the titles Vince has handed to him. It's wasteful.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh, i don't mind CM punk, not a big fan, but not a hater. Some new needs to win the title though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't really hate him so much as the fact that he's done absolutely nothing to deserve everything he's been handed. There isn't an ounce of character development to him, he just wrestles, wins, then leaves. He's completely without depth. In the WWE at least.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27WkY4IWzk4

:lmao


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah agreed. All of CM Punk's pushes were more "accidental" than actual planning and storytelling. 

- Back up winner for MITB
- ECW title winner given to him because other champ was suspended.

He has yet to put on a really great match in the WWE. He should have at least one solid ****1/2 star match by now seeing as he held a world championsip. 

CM Punk is very over with casuals. That is why he is getting all the good stuff.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When's the last time he really cut a promo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> Yeah agreed. All of CM Punk's pushes were more "accidental" than actual planning and storytelling.
> 
> - Back up winner for MITB
> - ECW title winner given to him because other champ was suspended.
> ...


don't forget he wasn't doing much before the Benoit Tragedy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

CM punk needs to have a real feud. 


I honestly can't remember A real good feud involving CM punk.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm glad Matt Hardy is getting pushed. He still is pretty bland though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> When's the last time he really cut a promo.


Probably ROH.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He cut a nice promo when he was world champ.


albeit it was shot after Raw was off the air and could only be seen on WWE.com


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Wasted.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Way to make the best use of your talent WWE.

Think Go/Akiyama is gonna be any good Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It'll be better than Akiyama/Sasaki, that's for damn sure. It went nearly a half hour, so I'm sure it dragged at times, but I saw a tag match those two were in recently and they seemed to have good chemistry.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hmm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JSL is sick of being ignored.

I wonder if NOAH is going to go out of business in the future. They really aren't doing well.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> JSL is sick of being ignored


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

JSL said:


> hmm


Sup Jeff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw your "Hi" posts today and yesterday get no reaction. I'd be mad too. I would have said hello but I wasn't on either time.

OMG Daffney. :yum:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They can't draw outside of Tokyo, and even in Tokyo they're not selling out. Hell, the attendance was down for last Kouraken Hall show.

I don't think they're going to go under soon, but they need to be very careful with how they spend. I heard that they're going to have a titantron at the next Boudokan Hall show. That doesn't seem like wise spending to me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Sup Jeff.


sup. *cough* Pistons cough*

to McQueen: you know i barley spend time here, I drop in, say hi, maybe talk and go.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hi, hello, something or another.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its funny that 3 years ago or so NOAH and New Japan were pretty much in the reverse.

2Slick!?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Its funny that 3 years ago or so NOAH and New Japan were pretty much in the reverse.
> 
> 2Slick!?


In the flesh text.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Troy....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had to leave the derogatory "old man" remark in Slick's rep box for being maybe 1 of 10 people on this forum older than me. :$


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

JSL said:


> Troy....


My birth certificate states that as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2Slick in the thread, which means Seb is right on his tail 

HEY


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Troy = father time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They didn't have birth certificates on parchment paper 2Slick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Its funny that 3 years ago or so NOAH and New Japan were pretty much in the reverse.


Yeah. But New Japan really has rebounded. I'm pretty sure that last year the company actually made a profit, which is a very good sign for them.

The biggest problem with NOAH is that the fans aren't accepting the younger guys who get to the main event scene, and the bookers certainely don't help them. The fans want to hold on to their precious memories of Misawa and Kobashi, but neither of those guys can be at the level a drawing champion needs to be at.

Hopefully the fans will take a liking to Shiozaki, and he won't fall to the same bad booking that guys like Morishima and Marufuji suffered from.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Seb said:


> 2Slick in the thread, which means Seb is right on his tail
> 
> HEY


Yeah, you always seem to come out of hiding. 

Yo.



> had to leave the derogatory "old man" remark in Slick's rep box for being maybe 1 of 10 people on this forum older than me.


Didn't you leave that same rep message to me about three months ago?

Oh wait, I don't remember that far back.

Damn.



> They didn't have birth certificates on parchment paper 2Slick.


They went the Flintstones route and chiseled it in stone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My next joke was going to be your Birth Certificate is from the same roll of paper as the Declaration of Independace or the Dead Sea Scrolls but if you want to go the rock and chisel route thats ok with me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

so troy tell us, how big were those dinosaurs?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

McQueen said:


> My next joke was going to be your Birth Certificate is from the same roll of paper as the Declaration of Independace or the Dead Sea Scrolls but if you want to go the rock and chisel route thats ok with me.


All I have left witty to say is that I agree with what your banner says wholeheartedly.

That isn't saying much though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just say the word Slick, and they'll be gone. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll ban you first Derek.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> Just say the word Slick, and they'll be gone. :side:


You usually steer clear of those types of cracks.

I may actually shed a tear now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek is no fun most all of the time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

INTERNET IS SRS BUSINESS

Besides, that is no way to talk to a potential WF Hall of Famer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should be in the HoF

Slick burned me pretty good. Touche.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> INTERNET IS SRS BUSINESS
> 
> Besides, that is no way to talk to a potential WF Hall of Famer.


To be honest, I have no idea why I'm in it to begin with.

[/modest]

No, seriously.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I should be in the HoF
> 
> Slick burned me pretty good. Touche.


This will cheer you up.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Evening


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm felling better now. Thanks Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats what I'm here for.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should go randomly post that in the WWE DVD thread.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

KIF plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KIF hasn't been on very much lately. He needs to get his ass back on here so we can talk about random stuff.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff you think the Bulls can win the series against the Celtics?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KIF always seems angry these days.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> KIF always seems angry these days.


really? I haven't spoken to him in a month or so. 



Swagg said:


> Jeff you think the Bulls can win the series against the Celtics?


Win the series? idk. can they? yeah. will they? idk to be honest. It depends on which Boston team shows up, the hungry team that wants to win, or game 1 team. but I can tell you this, it will go to 6-7 games. and if it does go to 7, I think bulls will win that.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

JSL said:


> really? I haven't spoken to him in a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Win the series? idk. can they? yeah. will they? idk to be honest. It depends on which Boston team shows up, the hungry team that wants to win, or game 1 team. but I can tell you this, it will go to 6-7 games. and if it does go to 7, I think bulls will win that.


And if Ray Allen shoots 1 for 12 again they will lose. And they gotta slow Derek Rose down.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

I found $10 on the street outside of my house.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thief!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

can i join in tonight plz. im bored.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

screw coursework I'm done with it


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

David aren't you drunk yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

3Dee said:


> David aren't you drunk yet?



I'm just about pissed where i can still type.in a few hours if im ollapsed it will be a diff story mate.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Should be tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Drink plz.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Always a good idea


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's the only option no matter what the circumstance is. 

So alcohol fueled.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Blame it on the a-a-a-a-alcohol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Tom Selleck's Moustache.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lazer


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

OERTS


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sup Aerts?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Dubya-Tee-Eff


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

truth- bored


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

me too so I'm watching the TNA PPV


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> sup Aerts?


nothin much. Tired, lil drunk, majorly euforic. You?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> me too so I'm watching the TNA PPV


I'm not that bored.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

nm just taking it easy



Derek said:


> I'm not that bored.


I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I knew that you knew that I'd say that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I knew that you knew that he knew....and I give up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

WHO CLOSED THE BRAZZERS THREAD!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Pleased with the result I imagine Tony?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know, but that person is lucky they only had the thread closed. That's borderline advertising.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> Pleased with the result I imagine Tony?


GET IN YE TOFFEES


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kylie! Sup?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Kylie.



TheManWithThePlan said:


> WHO CLOSED THE BRAZZERS THREAD!


Have you PM'd the guy yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Nah, I've gotten hold of an account already. :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lmao nice


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> Nah, I've gotten hold of an account already. :lmao


THAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> Nah, I've gotten hold of an account already. :lmao


Links to all Rachel Roxxx vids plz.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Kylie! Sup?


Not much mate. Just working unfortunately. :$ How about you?



Ownage™ said:


> Hey Kylie.


How are you mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

EGame said:


> Links to all Rachel Roxxx vids plz.


:sex.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Morning.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Just watching Scrubs, may go to sleep soon tho


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hey Kylie.


How are you mate? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Morning.


Morning Jimmy, how are you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> blah blah blah


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> How are you mate?


Feeling kinda bleh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

​


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

so has anybody seen the gameplay footage of the new FFXII demo in japan?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

A fucking pyramid of Chono. Greatest thing ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> so has anybody seen the gameplay footage of the new FFXII demo in japan?


Yes looks awful. Will prob be better on XBOX


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rep for all .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-



Spoiler: TNA


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

one less reason to watch now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm watching 24 at the moment.

It's pretty awesome tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TNA


YOU SAY YOUR NAME IS FINLAY AND YOU LIKE TO FIGHT I SAY YOUR NAME IS FINLAY AND YOURE A BASTARD


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I totally forgot about Lashley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wonder if him going to TNa Will affect his career in ehm-ehm-aay


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> Full convo. Made bold the best parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best thing you've ever done and fwiw I think you're a pretty terrible poster in general. 

Lets hope he doesn't top himself because you might never forgive yourself.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

why the fuck would you quote that?

Truth- lmfao at TNA


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He didn't


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao wtf?

Who is that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TNA is trying to get publicity by leeching off Gears now. :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqtEkdzadmo

Sad.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Because I fear no repercussions.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yes looks awful. Will prob be better on XBOX


fail trolling, but tbf it wasn't that great. Looked like X-2 with good graphics.



isaac wat said:


> This is the best thing you've ever done and fwiw I think you're a pretty terrible poster in general.
> 
> Lets hope he doesn't top himself because you might never forgive yourself.


thanks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is it still turn based aka is it still a game that can technically be done on the snes?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Isaac...TDL banner pretty, pretty please? :$ <3



Derek said:


> I wonder if him going to TNa Will affect his career in ehm-ehm-aay


Lashley had an MMA career?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Didn't he get busted for steroids before his first fight?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Didn't he get busted for steroids before his first fight?


Nah, he was supposed to fight Ken Shamrock, who got busted, and he barely beat Shamrock's replacement (a brother of some UFC fighter) by decision.

Lashley in TNA isn't narly as funny as who their World Champion is right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He just wanted to give the people their money's worth.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Who is the WC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Lashley had an MMA career?


He won his first match somewhere, then his next match was going to be against Shamrock, in what would have been historic if for no other reason that it would be the first time 2 pro wrestlers fought each other in MMA, but Shamrock got suspended after testing positive for 3 banned substances. He's appealing the suspension but it won't matter because now that Lashley has signed with TNA, that's off anyway.

So Lashley's back in wrestling.....*sigh*. I don't care that he's in TNA, but you know he'll come crawling back to Vinnie Mac. Hey, that rhymes...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you watch Foley/Sting, D?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW said:


> Is it still turn based aka is it still a game that can technically be done on the snes?


kinda sorta 

It's active time so if you don't choose your moves right away your enemy will go through with his.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Who is the WC.





Spoiler: TNA



Foley




edit- no, but I heard it was terrible. Considering how old Sting is and how much damage Foley's body has taken, nobody should be suprised that the match sucked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Didnt FF 6 have that?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I knew there was a reason I didn't watch TNA.

Why did Foley go there in the first place?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I knew there was a reason I didn't watch TNA.
> 
> Why did Foley go there in the first place?


He said his announcing job in WWE wasn't working out well creatively, so he let his contract expire.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That and he was tired of Vince constantly yelling in his ear.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Say it dammit!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Vince yelling that to Foley in his ear.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* i c wut u did thar.

Hai guys.  *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hai Lexie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Vince yelling that to Foley in his ear.


Oh...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek said:


> Spoiler: TNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason I asked is because I think the finish was botched. I don't think the guy who won was supposed to win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I certainely hope he wasn't supposed to win. But knowing TNA, they were planning on giving him the title the moment he signed the contract.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think it's a bad decision.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I do.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They should have put the belt back on Angle if they where gonna give it to Foley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Let me guess this straight:

Sting (who is 50) is able to defeat:
-Samoa Joe
-AJ Styles
-Kurt Angle

but Mick Foley (who is 43 and is in much worse shape physcially than Sting) is the one who beats him?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

What's TNA done now?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Foley is their champ


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Sting had help to beat Styles and Joe, though I do agree with Angle one. 

I had fun at the live show. But my jaw dropped when Foley got the belt. It wasn't in a "good surprise" way either.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Foley is their champ


Wait...Wasn't he their GM or w/e?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> What's TNA done now?





Spoiler:  Lockdown



THEY FINALLY GAVE ANGELINA LOVE THE KNOCKOUT TITLE

...yeah, i'm just looking on the bright side of the PPV


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Wait...Wasn't he their GM or w/e?


something like that. But they have 3 authority figures, including him. 

and I was happy with what Hannah posted about.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> and I was happy with what Hannah posted about.


...yeah, shame they ended it quickly though. I think Angelina got a bad concussion when Taylor went on the rope, she must have got Angelina straight in the head. She was knocked out and i'm pretty sure i saw Wilde pick Angelina off the matt. All the same, the result (dont wanna spoil it for anyone) was my favorite moment of the night.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: People in the crowd was wondering why it took Samoa Joe so long in his entrance to get in the Lethal Lockdown match. I have to say I was one of them.

BTW, people in my section were joking around saying he took a piss break. :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea she definitely was out of it. That's why they ended it like that.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

The finish of the Knockouts title match was indeed pretty shitty altogether.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> something like that. But they have 3 authority figures, including him.
> 
> and I was happy with what Hannah posted about.


 I think he was the Majority share holder on stocks or something.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Last truth (before bed that is): When Team 3D was doing a promo with the fans, some jackass ran by a young kid and knocked him down on his way to see them without even checking on him to see if he was hurt.

Some wrestling fans can be real assholes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What a piece of shit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Bloody hell I come by to say hello and you're all talking TNA. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sowwy


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I'm telling you Kylie, it's an apocalypse~! :side: *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

TNA TNA TNA!~

:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JOE IS GONNA KILL YOU.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> sowwy


How can I not forgive you?  <3



sXe Lexie said:


> * I'm telling you Kylie, it's an apocalypse~! :side: *


I'm inclined to agree Lexie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You've got to pick up the pieces
C'mon, sort your trash
You better pull yourself back together
Maybe you've got too much cash
Better call, call the law
When you gonna turn yourself in? Yeah
You're a politician
Don't become one of Hitler's children



the king of kings said:


> JOE IS GONNA KILL YOU.


I thought he was therapist now.

Truth: Hey! My two favourite girls are here


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I thought he was a therapist now.



Correct ;D


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Speak of TNA, I still need to find a frame big enough so I can hang my signed poster from Bound For Glory a few years back in my room.

TNA's product still blows, but it has it's enjoyable moments here and there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Only reason I occasionally tune in to TNA is to see Shelley.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

will94 said:


> Speak of TNA, I still need to find a frame big enough so I can hang my signed poster from Bound For Glory a few years back in my room.
> 
> TNA's product still blows, but it has it's enjoyable moments here and there.


As of right now, i'm enjoying TNA alot more than the likes of WWE. Both their products suck; Punk, Mickie, Jeff and Taker are the only wrestlers who keep me watching WWE. Sadly, Mickie is on the shelf, Taker is rarely on, Punk and Jeff dont get that much time on TV compared to bores like Triple H and Batista. TNA is far more interesting for me at the moment. Shelly, Sabin, Styles, TBP, are all awesome. I was hoping that MCMG would drop the Japan titles and feud with Team 3D for the TNA Tag Titles, oh well. Atleast Angelina has the title now, AJ's spot at Lockdown was also pretty cool.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> Correct ;D




Truth: Sweet Will. I want to do something similar with album covers. Big posters of 'Dark Side of the Moon', 'The Wall', 'Sleeping with Ghosts', 'Never Mind the Bollocks' and 'OK Computer' framed and hung up around my room


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And The Beautiful People


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You've got to pick up the pieces
> C'mon, sort your trash
> You better pull yourself back together
> Maybe you've got too much cash
> ...


What song are you quoting hun?

Yeah I did notice Lexie and Hannah were online too.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> What song are you quoting hun?
> 
> Yeah I did notice Lexie and Hannah were online too.


My brain is hanging upside down (Bonzo goes to Bitburg) - The Ramones

Well...3 now 
Didn't realise Hannah was on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*By, "two favorite girls" he's clearly referring to you and I, Kylie. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *By, "two favorite girls" he's clearly referring to you and I, Kylie. *


Sabby sighting!

My afternoon's getting better and better GRIN

And of course I mean Kylie and Sabby. 
(Also Lexie and Hannah)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey, sup people

^ I arrived, your afternoon just got worse Jimmy :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

EDIT - Hey Nick. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> My brain is hanging upside down (Bonzo goes to Bitburg) - The Ramones
> 
> Well...3 now
> Didn't realise Hannah was on.


I'm not familiar with the Ramones. :$

Ah so Lexie, Sabrina and Hannah right? 



LadyCroft said:


> *By, "two favorite girls" he's clearly referring to you and I, Kylie. *


Awwww <3 Sabrina. You're worth a person coming online for though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hi, Nick. 



Jimmy, I should be able to get on yahoo sometime next week. lol It keeps freezing my comp so I can't get on. I think someone is going to fix my problem though.



Kylie, you are the bombdiggity as far as I'm concerned. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Kylie and Sabby?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Sup Kylie and Sabby?


*Not much, Nick. Just getting ready for bed. I hope all is well with you.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not really great tbh


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kylie, you are the bombdiggity as far as I'm concerned. *


Me? Nah.  I believe that position has been filled by you. 



Sticksy said:


> Sup Kylie and Sabby?


Not much Nick, just getting through some work so I can get out of here. How about you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello Sabrina, how are you on this late night?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Ohey, sup people
> 
> ^ I arrived, your afternoon just got worse Jimmy :side:


Fuck. 



Aussie said:


> I'm not familiar with the Ramones. :$
> 
> Ah so Lexie, Sabrina and Hannah right?


Semi punk rock band. Think Def Leppard meets Sex Pistols.
I guess a good modern day equivilent would be Wheezer...

Not going to dignify that second bit with a response.




LadyCroft said:


> *
> Jimmy, I should be able to get on yahoo sometime next week. lol It keeps freezing my comp so I can't get on. I think someone is going to fix my problem though.
> *


Fantastic. I await it with anticipation 

KYLIE IS THE BOMBDIGGITY


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you ever make that sig for Nick, Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> Did you ever make that sig for Nick, Jimmy?


No, because the obscure skank he chose as the subject for the banner had no useable pics.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> No, because the obscure skank he chose as the subject for the banner had no useable pics.


YOU SUCK.

Joking <3

I'm not a skank :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hold on wha?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Not really great tbh


  Sorry to hear that Nick. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Semi punk rock band. Think Def Leppard meets Sex Pistols.
> I guess a good modern day equivilent would be Wheezer...
> 
> Not going to dignify that second bit with a response.
> ...


Ah ok. I've heard of the Ramones before, I just haven't heard their music. Might have a look tonight though. Thanks. 

:$ :$

I'm not really. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> YOU SUCK.
> 
> Joking <3
> 
> I'm not a skank :$




I thought you meant the elise perry one 
No, I didn't make the one of you either, because you said not to.

And of course you're not a skank.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I thought you meant the elise perry one
> No, I didn't make the one of you either, because you said not to.
> 
> And of course you're not a skank.


I mean't the one Nick wanted you to make of me :lmao

I wouldn't have minded tbh, i just didn't want him to use a picture i sent him earlier that day. I know i'm not Jimmy. Oh and _when is your Birthday?_


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

For you Kylie


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> I mean't the one Nick wanted you to make of me :lmao
> 
> I wouldn't have minded tbh, i just didn't want him to use a picture i sent him earlier that day. I know i'm not Jimmy. Oh and _when is your Birthday?_




I'm working on one for Alex now. 
I know you're not as well. Of course you're not.

My birthday is July 28


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Did you ever make that sig for Nick, Jimmy?





Jim Coptafeel said:


> No, because the obscure skank he chose as the subject for the banner had no useable pics.





Hannah Laree said:


> YOU SUCK.
> 
> Joking <3
> 
> I'm not a skank :$





Jim Coptafeel said:


> I thought you meant the elise perry one
> No, I didn't make the one of you either, because you said not to.
> 
> And of course you're not a skank.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And Ellyse Perry is not a skank so fuck off asshole 



Hannah Laree said:


> I mean't the one Nick wanted you to make of me :lmao
> 
> I wouldn't have minded tbh, i just didn't want him to use a picture i sent him earlier that day. I know i'm not Jimmy. Oh and _when is your Birthday?_


That pic was pretty awesome though :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I beg to differ, Nick ^^ 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm working on one for Alex now.
> I know you're not as well. Of course you're not.
> 
> My birthday is July 28


What banner are you making?

And oh yeah, one day after mine, can't believe i forgot 

Leo's ftw. 

..trying to think of something else interesting to say, but i just can't.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Piscies are better.

Truth- I really hope that Nick's sig is Photoshopped.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> For you Kylie


Thank you. 



Hannah Laree said:


> Leo's ftw.
> 
> ..trying to think of something else interesting to say, but i just can't.


Leo's are pretty awesome. 

Shit I just noticed I have to change my banner over when I get home. I've got nothing but a red X.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> I beg to differ, Nick ^^


I disagree. Twas beautiful 



the king of kings said:


> Piscies are better.
> 
> Truth- I really hope that Nick's sig is Photoshopped.


Pisces ftw. 

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bad day


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Leo's are pretty awesome.


You being the most awesome, Kylie 



Sticksy said:


> I disagree. Twas beautiful


Still never showed me a pic back though


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That sucks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> And Ellyse Perry is not a skank so fuck off asshole


I concur. and she is a fucking skank.



Hannah Laree said:


> What banner are you making?
> 
> And oh yeah, one day after mine, can't believe i forgot
> 
> ...


Kings of Leon one. Trying a bit of a new style atm :/

haha. Indeed. King of the Jungle :side:



Aussie said:


> Leo's are pretty awesome.
> 
> Shit I just noticed I have to change my banner over when I get home. I've got nothing but a red X.


Indeed 

SADFACE. You should get another EGame banner imo. Because he's awesome.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kings of Leon one. Trying a bit of a new style atm :/
> 
> haha. Indeed. King of the Jungle :side:


He's making you that? Awesome. IC's banners are amazing 

I've been meaning to ask you something but totally forgot what


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kings of Leon get a bigs thumb down :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I could make a sexual joke out of that, but i don't want to.

Edit- about Hannah's post.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Still never showed me a pic back though


I told you i don't have any recent pics  I could show you an oldish one but you might've seen them already. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I concur. and she is a fucking skank.


Fuck off



Role Model said:


> bad day


Sup Ben


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Role Model said:


> bad day


 Sorry to hear that Ben. 



Hannah Laree said:


> You being the most awesome, Kylie


Me??? Not even close. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed
> 
> SADFACE. You should get another EGame banner imo. Because he's awesome.




Maybe. I might use the pics I sent you Jimmy and ask but I don't want to trouble him for one if he's busy. :$ I might have a look through the banners I have and maybe use one of those.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got a shit load of work to do, and I'm really in the shit. Apart from that I'm still bad. This is going to be the most sucky week I've had in a long time.

After a quick google search, Ellyse Perry, how old is she, 8?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kylie, your too nice you know that.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> I could make a sexual joke out of that, but i don't want to.
> 
> Edit- about Hannah's post.


Do tell.



Sticksy said:


> I told you i don't have any recent pics  I could show you an oldish one but you might've seen them already.



They'll do ;D

Messing.

I'd make you a banner but My Laptop fucked up.


Oh and @ Jimmy; I remember what it was. Did i ever tell you that the first time i saw you on WF, when you replied to my graphics thread, that i thought you were a girl. No offence at all, but you had an avatar with the santa hat, and i just figured you weren't a guy  - oh and you used lots of smileys.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I forgot it now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know that you're not messing and you just want another pic Hannah :side:



Role Model said:


> After a quick google search, Ellyse Perry, how old is she, 8?


She's 18


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> She's 18


Too old for you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nick's favorite thing to say " Aw freshman, i keep getting older, they stay the same age" while he's at a Highschool.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Shut up Hannah.

Fuck off kok

Oh and Jimmy, is Lexie still pissed off at me?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> He's making you that? Awesome. IC's banners are amazing
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you something but totally forgot what


No. I'm making him that 



Role Model said:


> Kings of Leon get a bigs thumb down :side:


I agree. They're shit.



Aussie said:


> Maybe. I might use the pics I sent you Jimmy and ask but I don't want to trouble him for one if he's busy. :$ I might have a look through the banners I have and maybe use one of those.


Pfff....I'll make you one later Kylie 



Role Model said:


> After a quick google search, Ellyse Perry, how old is she, 8?


:lmao



Hannah Laree said:


> Oh and @ Jimmy; I remember what it was. Did i ever tell you that the first time i saw you on WF, when you replied to my graphics thread, that i thought you were a girl. No offence at all, but you had an avatar with the santa hat, and i just figured you weren't a guy  - oh and you used lots of smileys.


:lmao. None taken. I chuckled tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not convinced she's 18, but she's totally your type.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Shut up Hannah.


Make me.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao. None taken. I chuckled tbh.


If it helps, i'm 90% sure you're a guy now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Elylse looks like a dude.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Morning.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> Make me.
> 
> If it helps, i'm 90% sure you're a guy now.


:lmao. Only 90?

Hi Alex. Working on your banner atm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bye guys.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Make me.
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, i'm 90% sure you're a guy now.


Make you? Don't question me and just do it :side:

:lmao 90%?



the king of kings said:


> Elylse looks like a dude.


fuck off. I wanted a banner of her for her fucking awesome sporting skills more than her looks tbfh. She's debuted for Australia in both cricket and football (soccer) at the age of 16



IC said:


> Good Morning.


Morning Noodles


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao. Only 90?


The other 10% is a Sexual predator.



Sticksy said:


> Make you? Don't question me and just do it :side:


Okay. Anything else you want me to do while i'm at it?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Okay. Anything else you want me to do while i'm at it?


Yes there is but i'm not saying on here. I get the feeling that the FBI might not like it :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> bad day


I concur.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> The other 10% is a Sexual predator.


Fair enough.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jimmy, i'm totally kidding. I have full faith that you're a guy :$



Sticksy said:


> Yes there is but i'm not saying on here. I get the feeling that the FBI might not like it :side:


:lmao

Like they're not suspicious of you already.

...we need new material, these YOU'RE A SEX OFFENDER jokes are so last year.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Role Model said:


> I've got a shit load of work to do, and I'm really in the shit. Apart from that I'm still bad. This is going to be the most sucky week I've had in a long time.
> 
> After a quick google search, Ellyse Perry, how old is she, 8?


Look at it this way though, once you gut through the week, you'll be fine. 



the king of kings said:


> Kylie, your too nice you know that.


I'm not that nice. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pfff....I'll make you one later Kylie


That's very sweet Jimmy, thank you. But again, I don't want to trouble you if you're really busy. :$



IC said:


> Good Morning.


Hi Alex, how are you? 



the king of kings said:


> bye guys.


See ya mate. 



Hannah Laree said:


> Okay. Anything else you want me to do while i'm at it?


Shit Hannah, you're opening a can of worms with that comment. 

Home time for me guys and girls. Back later. <3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kylie dropped the S bomb


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> :lmao
> 
> Like they're not suspicious of you already.
> 
> ...we need new material, these YOU'RE A SEX OFFENDER jokes are so last year.


:lmao Yeah. 

You can make some new material tbh



Aussie said:


> Shit Hannah, you're opening a can of worms with that comment.


shhhh :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Look at it this way though, once you gut through the week, you'll be fine.


 That's exactly how I'm looking at it, once I get this week out of the way, I should have more control over everything. But untill then, very bad times.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> Jimmy, i'm totally kidding. I have full faith that you're a guy :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know 

Truth: Nick's new gimmick should be Constable Care. :side:



Aussie said:


> That's very sweet Jimmy, thank you. But again, I don't want to trouble you if you're really busy. :$
> 
> Home time for me guys and girls. Back later. <3


Sometime this week, okay?

Ciao for now <3


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Shit Hannah, you're opening a can of worms with that comment.


That's the idea 



Sticksy said:


> :lmao Yeah.
> 
> You can make some new material tbh


Me? You gave me shit material to work with yesterday in that convo. It was terrible. The pedo jokes are really stale and generic, they've lost their novelty. We need a brain storming session. Jimmy, you're invited.



..on a side note; My sig owns ;D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure I could think of good material, but I'd rather keep it for myself :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure I could think of good material, but I'd rather keep it for myself :side:


Now that's just mean.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Look at it this way though, once you gut through the week, you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ok, got a pretty shitty day/week ahead of me too though .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> Now that's just mean.




Well that's me. Grrrrr etc. etc.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I know, I know
> 
> Truth: Nick's new gimmick should be Constable Care. :side:


I'd last 20 mins :side:



Hannah Laree said:


> Me? You gave me shit material to work with yesterday in that convo. It was terrible. The pedo jokes are really stale and generic, they've lost their novelty. We need a brain storming session. Jimmy, you're invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ..on a side note; My sig owns ;D


You don't have to tell me they're stale. I fucking know


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> Me? You gave me shit material to work with yesterday in that convo. It was terrible. The pedo jokes are really stale and generic, they've lost their novelty. We need a brain storming session. Jimmy, you're invited.
> 
> 
> ..on a side note; My sig owns ;D


Mkay. Maybe later. busy PSing.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe playing up the "stalker" part of your gimmick would freshen it up Nick.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Role Model said:


> Well that's me. Grrrrr etc. etc.


Oh my. You dont come across as mean though, most of the time 



Sticksy said:


> You don't have to tell me they're stale. I fucking know


Why do you put up with them? You're a whore.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Mkay. Maybe later. busy PSing.


I'll leave you alone then


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nicky should become a lover of THE OLDER WOMEN.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ How old we talking? :side:



Hannah Laree said:


> Why do you put up with them? You're a whore.


Last time i went off at the 'pedo jokes' i ended up pissing off Kylie and getting banned for telling Ben and Jimmy to 'fuck off'. Damn Mac 

I'm a whore? Pot calling the kettle black missy


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Last time i went off at the 'pedo jokes' i ended up pissing off Kylie and getting banned for telling Ben and Jimmy to 'fuck off'. Damn Mac


You can get banned for telling someone to fuck off?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> I'll leave you alone then


It's alright. I'm semi lurking, semi wurking.



Role Model said:


> Nicky should become a lover of THE OLDER WOMEN.


Would mark if he started stalking Kylie and Cowie :side:

Truth: He didn't get banned for that. He got banned for calling Kylie a cumslut.
And then went apeshit at Ben and I, when we went apeshit at him for calling Kylie a cumslut.

Pretty sure we don't need to dredge into past TTT events tho...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Lol didn't you actually get banned because you called Kylie a slut? And then she called Mac to the thread to get you back 

Edit: ^^ yeah


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It's alright. I'm semi lurking, semi wurking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm shocked, Nick. Kylie is like the nicest user ever, you should be ashamed.

But damn, how bad were this jokes for Nick to go ga-ga?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> ^ How old we talking? :side:


Nothing younger than 60


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I definitely think Nick needs to turn heel on this Hannah chick, their partnership is holding him back :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nicky enjoys Hannah holding him back.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

IC said:


> I definitely think Nick needs to turn heel on this Hannah chick, their partnership is holding him back :side:


Don't encourage him.



Role Model said:


> Nicky enjoys Hannah holding him back.


I enjoy holding him back.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> I'm shocked, Nick. Kylie is like the nicest user ever, you should be ashamed.
> 
> But damn, how bad were this jokes for Nick to go ga-ga?


Oh..they were pretty fucking terrible tbh. We were total c***s to him.



Role Model said:


> Nothing younger than 60


:lmao



IC said:


> I definitely think Nick needs to turn heel on this Hannah chick, their partnership is holding him back :side:


I agree. Chair shot to stardom imo.



Role Model said:


> Nicky enjoys Hannah holding him back.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hannah you turning on Nicky would be funny.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Oh..they were pretty fucking terrible tbh. We were total c***s to him.


The poor guy. I feel bad for telling him to sign a sex offenders register now.



Role Model said:


> Hannah you turning on Nicky would be funny.


It would, it would. But i wouldn't know what to do. I have to think this through carefully.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: He didn't get banned for that. He got banned for calling Kylie a cumslut.
> And then went apeshit at Ben and I, when we went apeshit at him for calling Kylie a cumslut.
> 
> Pretty sure we don't need to dredge into past TTT events tho...


No, i actually got banned for telling you and Ben to fuck off. I'm sure the unpleasantness with Kylie made Mac come to the thread but yeah 



Role Model said:


> Nothing younger than 60


:lmao



IC said:


> I definitely think Nick needs to turn heel on this Hannah chick, their partnership is holding him back :side:


:lmao



Role Model said:


> Nicky enjoys Hannah holding him back.


:lmao



Hannah Laree said:


> I enjoy holding him back.


Thanks beautiful. :argh:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Hannah you turning on Nicky would be funny.


Just got the double meaning of my post, I'm impressive.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Leo's are pretty awesome.
> 
> Shit I just noticed I have to change my banner over when I get home. I've got nothing but a red X.


After tonight sweety you'll have the Tigers logo for a week


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Hannah you turning on Nicky would be funny.


:lmao



Hannah Laree said:


> The poor guy. I feel bad for telling him to sign a sex offenders register now.
> 
> 
> 
> It would, it would. But i wouldn't know what to do. I have to think this through carefully.


:lmao


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Thanks beautiful. :argh:


You're over-using that line, dear.



Role Model said:


> Just got the double meaning of my post, I'm impressive.


:lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> The poor guy. I feel bad for telling him to sign a sex offenders register now.


Sympathiser? It must be love :side:




Sticksy said:


> No, i actually got banned for telling you and Ben to fuck off. I'm sure the unpleasantness with Kylie made Mac come to the thread but yeah


orit.




Hannah Laree said:


> You're over-using that line, dear.


eLove is forever.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sympathiser? It must be love :side:


I'm just a nice person 



> eLove is forever.


Who said me and Nick shared 'elove'


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Role Model said:


> Just got the double meaning of my post, I'm impressive.



Haha me too, nice.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> You're over-using that line, dear.


My bad  



Hannah Laree said:


> Who said me and Nick shared 'elove'


No idea. Jimmy likes to fantasize though.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> My bad


It happens ;D



Sticksy said:


> No idea. Jimmy likes to fantasize though.


About you and me? 

Dude, that's creepy on so many levals.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

NICK YOU'RE A WHORE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rit off to college, buybyebuy kids.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> No idea. Jimmy likes to fantasize though.






Hannah Laree said:


> It happens ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexual Predator ;D

no.srsly..that's just wrong :/



> NICK YOU'RE A WHORE


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sup, going fishing in a minute.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> It happens ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

About lots of things i suppose. And yeah, he's a creepy bastard



IC said:


> NICK YOU'RE A WHORE.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Josh said:


> sup, going fisting in a minute.


:argh:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah.
> 
> About lots of things i suppose. And yeah, he's a creepy bastard


When you were here before. Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel. Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather. In a beautiful world
And I wish I was special. You're so fuckin special

But I'm a *creep*, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

IC said:


> :argh:


Wanna join?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You've got a sick mind Noodles


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> Kylie dropped the S bomb


Yes I did. What are you going to do about it? 



Role Model said:


> That's exactly how I'm looking at it, once I get this week out of the way, I should have more control over everything. But untill then, very bad times.


Well I hope it's not as bad as you're predicting, but take each day as it comes. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sometime this week, okay?
> 
> Ciao for now <3


Awww you're a dear Jimmy, but if you have other banners and stuff to do, do those first. Mine isn't important. 

Hello again. 



IC said:


> I'm ok, got a pretty shitty day/week ahead of me too though .


You too? I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope it goes okay. 



Sticksy said:


> Last time i went off at the 'pedo jokes' i ended up pissing off Kylie and getting banned for telling Ben and Jimmy to 'fuck off'. Damn Mac





Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: He didn't get banned for that. He got banned for calling Kylie a cumslut.
> And then went apeshit at Ben and I, when we went apeshit at him for calling Kylie a cumslut.


Yeah that's what happened in a nutshell. :$



IC said:


> Lol didn't you actually get banned because you called Kylie a slut? And then she called Mac to the thread to get you back


I didn't call Mac to ban him. He was lurking the thread and next thing I know, he banned Nick. I felt so guilty after that. :$



Stone Cold sXe said:


> After tonight sweety you'll have the Tigers logo for a week


Ben dearest, it'll be you that will have a Storm logo in your sig for a week.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Just had a bitchin' nap.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

rhymes with This is Spinal Tap


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: So sore today tbh. My right side ribs are in pain, left t****zius area is sore, groin is sore and my hamstrings are also sore. I need to get back into shape before playing football 

edit: ah for fucks sake :lmao forgot about the censor :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Yes I did. What are you going to do about it?


I could drop the C bomb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Crap?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nick said the trap word? BAN PLZ


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

TRA.PE?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Can't they get around this problem by only censoring it when it has spaces on either side?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Truth: So sore today tbh. My right side ribs are in pain, left t****zius area is sore, groin is sore and my hamstrings are also sore. I need to get back into shape before playing football
> 
> edit: ah for fucks sake :lmao forgot about the censor :lmao


Awwww poor Nick. :$ Need a hug?



Seb said:


> I could drop the C bomb




You wouldn't dare!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd prefer a massage, sweety


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nick's signature is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Tony you should have come online a bit earlier last night, David was in here semi-drunk and still happy from Everton's win. Probably your best chance to wear him down for the Word Games mod spot


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> Tony you should have come online a bit earlier last night, David was in here semi-drunk and still happy from Everton's win. Probably your best chance to wear him down for the Word Games mod spot


I've tried that enough on MSNside. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Nick's signature is nothing short of awesome.


Indeed.



Alcoholic said:


> I've tried that enough on MSNside. It just doesn't work.


Keep trying!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kingdom needs a king


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> Kingdom needs a king


I know


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alco for smod mod?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah FUCK, I've gotta go do work in like 5 minutes.

:sad::sad:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Fuck Alex.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Like the usertitle Tony? And the location? :side: :argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Like the usertitle Tony? And the location? :side: :argh:


Good, get others to follow the example. :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Energy drink - Check
The most boring textbook ever published - Check
Logging out so I can get some revision done - Check :sad:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> I'd prefer a massage, sweety


Happy to help with the shoulders, back and maybe the hamstring...you're on your own with your groin area. 



IC said:


> Kingdom needs a king


It's okay, well all know Tony rules Word Games like a king anyway.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

All I have to do is wait to watch more 24.

It's a tough life.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

In case you've forgotten, Tony, you've already had your 15 minutes of fame. :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I never got mine.

Dev.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Good, get others to follow the example. :side:


Yes, sir.



IC said:


> Energy drink - Check
> The most boring textbook ever published - Check
> Logging out so I can get some revision done - Check :sad:


Likewise :$ 



Aussie said:


> Happy to help with the shoulders, back and maybe the hamstring...you're on your own with your groin area.


Awww


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Hey guys...


Hi Pete, how are you? 



Sticksy said:


> Awww


Awwww don't make me feel guilty :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Evolution said:


> I never got mine.
> 
> Dev.


likewise.

cutties.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm very well Kylie, it's a lovely day so i might do some work outside...

how are you?


COPTA, TOUCH ME.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I'm very well Kylie, it's a lovely day so i might do some work outside...
> 
> how are you?
> 
> ...


RRRRRRRRREACH OUT AND TOUCH PEP.

Sittin' at home and I'm all alone
Flesh and bone, on my Macbook Pro.
Lift my middle finger,
Make Pep a believer

:side:

<3


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm alright thanks Pete. 

Jimmy, I'm going to lose a bet to Ben!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The Storm are getting done like a dinner.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I know.  Now I have to have a Tiger's sig for a week 

Damn Storm...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

REACH OUT AND COPTA FEEL!

rit?
<3


Edit: just been going over some random rants from like a year ago, before i joined...and, LOL : http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/409401-dont-understand.html


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543

parts of this remind me alot of this forum tbh...not quite sure as to why...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Ben dearest, it'll be you that will have a Storm logo in your sig for a week.


Orly??



Aussie said:


> Jimmy, I'm going to lose a bet to Ben!






Evolution said:


> The Storm are getting done like a dinner.






Aussie said:


> I know.  Now I have to have a Tiger's sig for a week
> 
> Damn Storm...


  

So, so happy right now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah yeah...rub it in Ben 

I already waved the white flag!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm wearing my new Toronto Maple Leafs jersey


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HOLY MOLY GREAT BALL OF
FIRE


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I'm wearing my new Toronto Maple Leafs jersey


They should be much better next season as well.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn it Ben tell me who that woman is!

:cuss:

Edit: How did you know I was talking about them?! :shocked:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Damn it Ben tell me who that woman is!
> 
> :cuss:
> 
> Edit: How did you know I was talking about them?! :shocked:


I'm intuative like that.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Christan O' Connell


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

2Slick said:


> I'm intuative like that.


(Y)

I have to say though I don't specifically follow Toronto.

I'm waiting on my Chelios jersey to arrive in the next few days


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Damn it Ben tell me who that woman is!
> 
> :cuss:
> 
> Edit: How did you know I was talking about them?! :shocked:


me? it's kelly andrews


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

THATS FIGHTING TALK!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey people.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

CHILDRENS.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks baaaabe.

I've asked you about three times but I think you've left every time I asked.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone else enjoying BADASS SERVERS at the moment?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I tend to enjoy things.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I like your thinking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice usertitle Jimmy :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Nice usertitle Jimmy :side:


I agree


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Killswitch


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

IC

wait, what are we doing here?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Only if I knew myself


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Switchy~!, sup you sexy beast?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Waiting for lunch to begin at school, and thought since I'm without a PC for a week I would check in :$

You!?

----

Anyone willing to add a black border to my avatar? Pretty please.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Only on here for a few more minutes so I don't really have time to fire up Photoshop, soz :$.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't sweat it, brother.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Engage


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

THAT.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Engage


I'll engage you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Waiting for lunch to begin at school, and thought since I'm without a PC for a week I would check in :$
> 
> You!?


Not much. Should probably get some sleep soon tbh


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Switch  hey...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

IM WORKING LIKE A BITCH RIT NOW AND I DONT LIKE IT


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper...

*bows*

Sup?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*bows back*

Nothing much, watching some new smallville, shit owns.

How are you my king?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Would be better if I had a working computer as I miss uploading media and making you all blush your asses off. :$


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* What happened to your computer?  *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Would be better if I had a working computer as I miss uploading media and making you all blush your asses off. :$


Just you being around makes me blush my ass off :argh:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> I'll engage you.


 Oh stop it



sXe Lexie said:


> * What happened to your computer?  *


You broke it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you press Ctrl + v?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> THAT.


THAT.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom Selleck's Moustache


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

EGAME


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Tom Selleck's Moustache


R.I.P.











Role Model said:


> EGAME


S'happenin'?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Deadly threadly...


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG Eve.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BADASS


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Certs said:


> OMG Eve.


hey


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MCBAIN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAA!

Greatest moment ever in the history of The Simpsons


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was his last day on the job :-(


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I know :lmao 

They turned 'The Great' McBain into a fat slob, the last time I saw The Simpsons.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

McBain is a slob?

Pfft, thank God I don't watch the newer episodes. Please tell me DUFFMANS legacy hasn't been tarnished by poor writing?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

No, I think Duffman is still in the buff. 

I don't watch many of the new episodes as they are awful, McBain had a huge gut and was addicted to donuts. They totally took away the awesome McBain....






You can't rival this quality television


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

anybody else experiencing BADASS SERVERS?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

VS is under attack from HACKERS, so we can't really put the blame on them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hackers? Fuck.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

badass.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Bobby 'The Great' Lashley


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BATHTURD


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Heven't seen him in months. Plus the servers are sucking tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're working fine for me now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LOBBY BASHLEY IS BACK!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

O Hi!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

'Mr Charisma' himself, ladies and gentlemen- Mr Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't wait for him to cut a promo and not sound intimidating at all.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> They're working fine for me now.


Yeah, as soon as I posted that, they started to work much better. Actully loading at the normal rate.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> I can't wait for him to cut a promo and not sound intimidating at all.


:lmao Exactly

Such a shame too. One of the greatest feats of strength I've seen in recent WWE history was when he power slammed the Big Show. He tossed him like nothing.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I marked for Lashley. Hope they use him as a badass heel and don't let him speak so much.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

What did he do at TNA?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He showed up after the Lethal Lockdown match. He just stood on the enterance ramp and pointed towards the ring. Jarrett looked shocked and worried. Angle looked happy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NO!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Please tell me you still have the "Bobby Lashley stole the cookie from the cookie jar" pic.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sup kids?



Spoiler: Backlash



Steamboat vs Jericho



I marked.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

anything interesting going on in here?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Please tell me you still have the "Bobby Lashley stole the cookie from the cookie jar" pic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Lashley.

I actually like him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup McQueen?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Truth: That scottish woman on Britain's got talent was pretty impressive.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing much Nick.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

IC said:


> Truth: That scottish woman on Britain's got talent was pretty impressive.





Spoiler: Craig do not read this



Scotland and talented does not go in the same sentence.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dubya-see-dubya


you are a god


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What if God was one of us is a great song.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Just a stranger on the bus


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Another slob like one of us


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I used to be pretty prolific w/ photoshop. I wonder when I stopped giving a shit


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

You made all of those?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I used to be pretty prolific w/ photoshop. I wonder when I stopped giving a shit


Was it around the time Lashley got released from the 'E?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao

I never knew Bobby Lashley was at the last supper, or that he dictated the fate of post-war Europe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> You made all of those?


I have more


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome. Just noticed your avatar and marked.

Seb you watch Heroes?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I most certainly do, Ownage. I never knew you did


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't. It sucks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao

A lot of the writing is terrible but I still really like it.

edit: more lashley pics plz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wondered why Heroes had such bad writing, and then I saw that Jeph Loeb is involved as a producer, which explained everything.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I watched the first season and it was great up until the awful final episode. Gave the second season a shot and then gave up on it.

24 tonight dude


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I wondered why Heroes had such bad writing, and then I saw that Jeph Loeb is involved as a producer, which explained everything.


What do you have against the charles dickens of our time


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The second season was garbage, but i've really enjoyed the third season.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Heroes is entertaining, but it's been a bit clusterfucked lately.

Edit: Fuck yes, can't wait for 24 tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> What do you have against the charles dickens of our time


His best stuff was from years ago, and anything he's done lately has been complete garbage.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I just searched Jeph Loeb and he only wrote 4 episodes, although one of them was Dual, which was a brilliant episode.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek go deal with the retard in the Raw thread who just spoiled tonight's card.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, he's still associated with it.

I already did.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nah, they got rid of him, Derek.

He wrote 3 average episodes, but Dual was classic. Sylar was a complete badass in that episode.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was going to buy 24: Redemption at Best Buy today but the price tag said it was $39.99 which seems massively wrong, so instead I stupidly bought the new "Special Edition" of the new U2 CD and didn't notice it was $30. I was kinda pissed.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

"Five Years Gone" (I think it was called) is still my favourite Heroes episode.

Edit: Redemption was good, but you should be able to pick it up for the price of a normal dvd, less even.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure if I'm gonna watch 24 or Raw live.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Five Years Gone was probably the best episode ever, IC.

I don't blame them for going down that route, looks like pretty much everything that happened in that episode is unfolding now.

I think they'll kill off Nathan in the series finale.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

IC said:


> "Five Years Gone" (I think it was called) is still my favourite Heroes episode.
> 
> Edit: Redemption was good, but you should be able to pick it up for the price of a normal dvd, less even.


Yeah, I remember seeing it at Target for $15 around the time it came out but I didn't get it at that point because I hadn't seen season 6. Now i'm pretty sure Target doesn't carry it anymore. Fuck!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Not sure if I'm gonna watch 24 or Raw live.


watch point break


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Gary Busey is in it, which means you should watch it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

keanu reeves


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I just watched Bobby "Blaster" Lashley wrestle against Mickie James in OVW.

what's point break?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

link to that


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...exis-laree-mickie-james-ovw-24-05-2005-a.html


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gary Busey and Keanu Reeves sounds like a terrible concept on paper but then Swayze is added and the triangle of awesome is completed.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Not sure if I'm gonna watch 24 or Raw live.


I always watch RAW on DVR. When you FFWD the crap it only takes about 15 minutes to watch it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What is this show?

edit came twice of course


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think I am in the mood to watch terrorists die.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Kylie. 

24 has been nothing less than amazing this year.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

No spoilers in here plz :$. Took ages to get uploaded last week so I might not see it for a couple of hours.

Edit: Hi Kylie, what's up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

mmmmmmmm....Bellas

I hope they are going to be at the house show I'm going to. If they are, I'll probably be served with a restraining order before the night is over.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

^I knew you'd love to see them again.  

We would never do that to you.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah this season has owned pretty damn hard. Last week's episode was particularly awesome.

I'm also a fan of the Bellas. What show are they on now?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lashley debuts on raw

spoiler


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DAMMIT WCW!!!!!!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> Lashley debuts on raw
> 
> spoiler


Thanks my spoiling for me, WCW.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

bug dave owns


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi guys.


Hey Aussie.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Yeah this season has owned pretty damn hard. Last week's episode was particularly awesome.
> 
> I'm also a fan of the Bellas. What show are they on now?


Smackdown I believe, unless they were part of that supplemental draft.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Bellas are on Raw.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*sigh*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Pizza!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

the world is a vampire


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

the world is a balloon!!!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Certs said:


> Hey Kylie.
> 
> 24 has been nothing less than amazing this year.


How are you mate? 



IC said:


> No spoilers in here plz :$. Took ages to get uploaded last week so I might not see it for a couple of hours.
> 
> Edit: Hi Kylie, what's up?


Not much Alex. Just really busy with work this morning.  How about you?



Derek said:


> mmmmmmmm....Bellas
> 
> I hope they are going to be at the house show I'm going to. If they are, I'll probably be served with a restraining order before the night is over.


Just use the excuse "Their lips said no but their eyes said yes" and you'll be fine. 



the king of kings said:


> Hey Aussie.


How are you mate?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Just use the excuse "Their lips said no but their eyes said yes" and you'll be fine.


Yeah, I'm sure security would buy that.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> How are you mate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always seem to be busy with work . I'm just killing time until 24 is on, trying to put off tomorrow when I'll have to do work again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nice conclusion to the celtics game


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: WCW is racist.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> How are you mate?


Bored, how about you.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Cena can have a good non-gimmicky matchup. Who knew? And hey, it looks like Edge is finally dropping the 'I can't win clean' thing.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Yeah, I'm sure security would buy that.


I'm sure they would if you said it nice enough. 



IC said:


> You always seem to be busy with work . I'm just killing time until 24 is on, trying to put off tomorrow when I'll have to do work again.


I know.  It's hectic at work this time of year. 



the king of kings said:


> Bored, how about you.


I'm alright thanks, just busy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just saw a Molson Canadian commercial steal the "never rub another man's rhubarb" line from Nicholson's Joker. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Goose is about to die


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just saw the Lesnar/Big Show ring collapse for the first time ever. Was that staged?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Everything in wrestling is staged


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Even the real stuff.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just checking. I only saw photos of it.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I think it was meant to break in that one spot. Rings are almost huge trampolines, so they can take a large amount of force (usually) to break. It was a cool "holy shit, did that really happen" kind of moment though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ^Even the real stuff.


Nothing in wrestling is real


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Iceman?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I just saw a Molson Canadian commercial steal the "never rub another man's rhubarb" line from Nicholson's Joker. :lmao


That's one of my favourite lines from that movie. 



WCW said:


> Goose is about to die






WCW said:


> Nothing in wrestling is real


What the hell? First Santa, then the Easter Bunny and now wrestling isn't real?  Someone hand me a blade...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Iceman?


you're still dangerous


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You can be my wingman any time.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

PLAYING. PLAYING WITH THE BOYS.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> You can be my wingman any time.


Bullshit. You can be mine.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*man hug*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

hai..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

j_merce open ee


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Listening to that makes me want to take pictures of Russians while I am upside down in my plane and then go play Volleyball all shirtless and oiled up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like how the Russians were portrayed as soulless killers w/ faceless black helmets. 

Was pretty spot on imo


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was the cold war. That's what we thought most Russians looked like.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It was open the other day for about 3 minutes. You missed it .


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Top Gun Anthem has one of the greatest guitar riffs of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why is Carlito in your banner Merce?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Because he pretty much owns :$.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Top Gun Anthem has one of the greatest guitar riffs of all time.


I'm pretty sure the real reason why the Soviet Union collapsed was because Reagan stood outside their embassy while holding a boombox playing a mix tape consisting of nothing but that song and the "Training Montage" song from Rocky IV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> It was open the other day for about 3 minutes. You missed it .


Open it for like 36 years


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> Because he pretty much owns :$.


Maybe compared to the majority of the TNA roster.

I thought it was a "one thing doesn't belong" puzzle.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Two worlds collide
Rival nations
It's a primitive clash
Venting years of frustrations
Bravely we hope
Against all hope
There is so much at stake
Seems our freedom's up
Against the ropes
Does the crowd understand?
Is it East versus West
Or man against man
Can any nation stand alone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Watching Akiyama losing his title to Ogawa. What a waste.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> I'm pretty sure the real reason why the Soviet Union collapsed was because Reagan stood outside their embassy while holding a boombox playing a mix tape consisting of nothing but that song and the "Training Montage" song from Rocky IV.


:lmao



McQueen said:


> Maybe compared to the majority of the TNA roster.
> 
> I thought it was a "one thing doesn't belong" puzzle.


One of these things is not like the other...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Open it for like 36 years


Maybe in the summer. Probably not though, just couldn't be arsed atm.



McQueen said:


> Maybe compared to the majority of the TNA roster.
> 
> I thought it was a "one thing doesn't belong" puzzle.


Nah, I've always been a fan of his. I'm used to getting grief for it, so yeah, do your thing :$.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> Maybe in the summer. Probably not though, just couldn't be arsed atm.


Let me admin it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

His dad employed a murderer as his booker.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen said:


> His dad employed a murderer as his booker.


Yeah, I don't know anything about that.



WCW said:


> Let me admin it


I'd only ever really want to open it if it's in a position to be successful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He's a bad person, and his son doesn't do anything but spit apples and springboard.

Derek > Carlito


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've already adminned one wildly successful forum


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't disagree with Eric.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

> The website you are trying to view is currently experiencing difficulties, please try again later.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: 90 degrees here in the Bay Area, even though it is 9:15 or thereabouts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen said:


> He's a bad person, and his son doesn't do anything but spit apples and springboard.
> 
> Derek > Carlito


He does a knee lift to the face and a backstabber too. And that overdrive thing. But yeah, spring boards were a major part of his move set, especially in 06. 



WCW said:


> I've already adminned one wildly successful forum


Yeah I heard about that. Too bad WWE got you shut down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Way to rub it in a-hole.

It was a high of 47 today but honestly thats not feeling too bad these days.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

77 was the high in my are today. Felt good.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - The points where my arm muscles meet my chest muscles are killing me today. I've joined a gym to try and lose weight and get back into shape and these first few days are leaving me aching.

Oh and Carlito equals major lols.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well it was raining here today so that didn't help.

Will is a stud.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- working on a somewhat new video to put on the YouTubes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does it involve Chono?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> PLAYING. PLAYING WITH THE BOYS.


I prefer men over boys. 



John Mercer said:


> hai..


Hi! 



McQueen said:


> Why is Carlito in your banner Merce?


So the rest of us can have a giggle when he posts.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Does it involve Chono?


No. 

Today I finally found Akiyama vs. Ogawa, which means I finally have all the GHC title matches were the title changed hands. I already made a video on the title chnages, but it wasn't all of them, and it was pretty half-assed, so now I'm going to remove that one and upload this one with all the title switches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Roll up at 7 minutes and its over folks! I haven't brought myself to watch the death of Akiyama's credibility. Nice move Misawa.

The Great Kylie!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually it was a roll up at 4 minutes 20 seconds.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How's it going Kylie?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Actually it was a roll up at 4 minutes 20 seconds.


Don't correct me!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Top Gun?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Will is a stud.


I'm not sure you can call somebody who's just over 6 ft. and tips the scales at a solid 280 lbs. a stud, but I appreciate the thought lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its not about the shape your in but the vibe you prescribe Will.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

haha.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Its not about the shape your in but the vibe you prescribe Will.


That's some pretty awesome words of wisdom there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I occasionally shit out a nugget of wisdom and humor.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Roll up at 7 minutes and its over folks! I haven't brought myself to watch the death of Akiyama's credibility. Nice move Misawa.
> 
> The Great Kylie!


The awesome, witty, charming Eric!



John Mercer said:


> How's it going Kylie?


I'm alright thanks Jason, how about you? 



McQueen said:


> I occasionally shit out a nugget of wisdom and humor.


More than occasionally dear.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I'm alright thanks Jason, how about you?


As good as one can be in the middle of exams haha. But yeah, decent, anxiously anticipating the end of exams.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kylie puts the motion in my south australian ocean.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Video is now on YouTube. :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Legend of NOAH: A Link to past?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Anybody else think this advertising is awesome?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: Pretty bored


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> The Legend of NOAH: A Link to past?


Sounds about right. It's not yet processed, but I'll post in in here when its ready.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Takayama is in it so i'm sold.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I really should try and get into some of the Japanese wrestling promotions. I'm all about people kneeing/kicking/slapping other people's faces off.

On that note, anybody got a link for KENTA/Low Ki from Final Battle 2005? Been looking for that match for the last 2 months now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

One word Will: Kawada.

Actually you should check out Jumbo in the 70's/80's first. He was extremely good at the NWA style of things and has some pretty swank shit against guys like The Funks, Flair, Jack Brisco, Bockwinkle and (evewn though i'm not much of a fan of his) Harley Race.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's the vid:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

John Mercer said:


> As good as one can be in the middle of exams haha. But yeah, decent, anxiously anticipating the end of exams.


So translated, you're stressed out and lacking sleep? 

When do you finish your exams?



McQueen said:


> Kylie puts the motion in my south australian ocean.


I see what you did there.

At least I'm doing something right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're doing everything right Kylie but still i'll need details. 

Good job Dangerous D.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> You're doing everything right Kylie but still i'll need details.
> 
> Good job Dangerous D.


Always wanting more right Eric?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I try to be ambitious.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

So I've noticed. Nothing wrong with having a bit of ambition.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed, if only I applied myself in real life. 

Sorry Will I don't have a link for that Ki/KENTA match I have the show and its a pretty good one.

So long folks, i'm out for the evening. Maybe i'll be back in a few hours I dunno.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I freely admit that I have no ambitions.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I tried having ambitions, but I got lazy. 



McQueen said:


> Indeed, if only I applied myself in real life.
> 
> Sorry Will I don't have a link for that Ki/KENTA match I have the show and its a pretty good one.
> 
> So long folks, i'm out for the evening. Maybe i'll be back in a few hours I dunno.


You could if you really wanted to. 

Awwww come back soon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Will, - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UEJK6SNU

No idea on the quality of that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's a 20+ min match and the file size is less than 100 megs, which means it's pretty shitty quality.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice sig Kylie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> It's a 20+ min match and the file size is less than 100 megs, which means it's pretty shitty quality.


Probably. It took like 10 seconds to find though


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Nice sig Kylie


Thanks Ben. 

I thought I'd try for an ugly look and this was perfect.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's why I never make bets with my sig.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If you wanted an ugly look you could put a video of the Hawks performance on the weekend


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Below the belt sXe


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for the link Sticksy, looks like I'll have to wait for someone at XWT to upload the whole show as there's somebody putting up old ROH stuff from 2005 over the last few weeks.

Truth - Just took stock of all the DVDs I own and I didn't realize just how much I have. My DVD collection consists of 585 DVDs, with 389 of them being wrestling DVDs.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

will94 said:


> On that note, anybody got a link for KENTA/Low Ki from Final Battle 2005? Been looking for that match for the last 2 months now.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LPUFSAMG



Quality is really good btw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

will94 said:


> Thanks for the link Sticksy, looks like I'll have to wait for someone at XWT to upload the whole show as there's somebody putting up old ROH stuff from 2005 over the last few weeks.
> 
> Truth - Just took stock of all the DVDs I own and I didn't realize just how much I have. My DVD collection consists of 585 DVDs, with 389 of them being wrestling DVDs.


:lmao My wrestling dvd collection consists of 1 DVD. My brother has 2 DVDs. Although i do have 17 UFC DVDs and 4 PRIDE DVDs so my MMA collection is going well :argh:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I probably have as many burned DVDs I've made as I do DVDs I've purchased.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

I have around 20 WWE DVD's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just finished watching a really funny PWG match.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've only ever watched two PWG matches

Chris Hero vs Human Tornado - No DQ Pearl Habra and a fatal fourway with Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston vs Necro Butcher vs Low Ki.

Both very enjoyable.

Seen a bit of Hero/Tornado Cage Match too. Awesome spot at the start.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i only have 3 wrestling dvd's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The one I just watched was a 9 man tag, 3 on 3 on 3.

Two of the 3 teams are a bit goofy, so you know its going to be fun.

At one point, Davey Richards whips Kenny Omega into the ring ropes so hard that they break. The guys continue to try to have a match, even though the only rope left is the bottom rope. Near the end Kenny Omega is in the audience with a microphone asking the other wrestlers to stop this and says the match doesn't matter since they all lost in the tournament the night before.

This doesn't make the other wrestlers too happy, so they all chase him around (and outside of) the building. When Omega finally gets back in the ring, he gets punched in the face by Necro Butcher. The ring crew at this point takes off the bottom rope and puts it back up as the top rope. The wrestlers are beyond caring at this point, so they decide to act like they're in a battle royal.

The final 2 left in the ring are Richards and Necro. Richards beats Necro with a school boy and a really fast 3 count by the ref. The match is finally over. Necro isn't happy with the fast 3 count, so he blasts the ref with a chair.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I have over 30 wrestling dvd.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Below the belt sXe


COWIE!!! 

Girls don't have anything down there :side:

(Props if the reference is gotten)

I have about 25 DVDs


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> If you wanted an ugly look you could put a video of the Hawks performance on the weekend


Asshole 

But that's alright Ben, I'll sit back and watch the Tigers choke like they usually do every year. 



Cowie said:


> Below the belt sXe


You're right it was, but Ben plays dirty so I'm used to it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Choke? :lmao we'll be breathing easily at the top of the table 

Me play dirty? Never..

And nobody got the reference...disappointed.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm not a Star Trek fan but the new movie coming out in a few weeks looks pretty good.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Choke? :lmao we'll be breathing easily at the top of the table
> 
> Me play dirty? Never..
> 
> And nobody got the reference...disappointed.


lolwut? The Tigers are still a mediocre side. We beat you guys playing like absolute garbage so don't get your hopes up Benny. You're nowhere near the top


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick he's delusional. Let him have his little fantasy. It's the closest to a premiership the Tigers will ever get.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

What shit sport are you talking about?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Sharks!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Evening


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> lolwut? The Tigers are still a mediocre side. We beat you guys playing like absolute garbage so don't get your hopes up Benny. You're nowhere near the top


Try winning without Brett Stewart 



Aussie said:


> Nick he's delusional. Let him have his little fantasy. It's the closest to a premiership the Tigers will ever get.


2005 says hello.



TheSoulTaker said:


> What shit sport are you talking about?


A sport that > you


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That was 4 years ago Ben, why not look to the future...oh wait I forgot, they don't have one that involves a premiership. 



TheSoulTaker said:


> What shit sport are you talking about?


Rugby League. 



Evolution said:


> Yeah Sharks!


That's almost as bad as barracking for the Tigers. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Evening


Evening


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Football is better. REAL football, not pussy NRL.

Roosters are not going anywhere this season.

This is going to be a strange NRL season.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie sports, lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: posted in member picture thread.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Soccer (football) is alright. It's like Golf or Auto Racing though. I can only handle 5-10 minutes of it at a time before I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WRC > Rugby > NRL > Nascar > AFL > Soccer.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

omfg Kenny!! 

Lots of <3 for you, but I'm sorry soccer sucks.


----------



## BristolLad1986 (Mar 25, 2009)

I really dont know what this is all about


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> WRC > Rugby > NRL > Nascar > AFL > Soccer.


Where the fuck did you come from?

And wrong, very wrong.

Football (soccer to you) > all.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aussie said:


> omfg Kenny!!
> 
> Lots of <3 for you, but I'm sorry soccer sucks.


Hey Kylie. lots of <3 for you too, haven't spoken to you for a long while, what's up?

Again, wrong, very wrong. 

I mean Sydney beat Hawthorn, and TIGERS beat Storm, so what do you care?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

> WRC > Rugby > NRL > Nascar > AFL > Soccer.


:lmao 




Aussie said:


> omfg Kenny!!
> 
> Lots of <3 for you, but I'm sorry soccer sucks.


Dam you Aussie.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

AFL > All. :flip


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> Where the fuck did you come from?
> 
> And wrong, very wrong.
> 
> Football (soccer to you) > all.


Just been lurking the thread waiting for you to come back.





TheSoulTaker said:


> :lmao


Seriously. WRC > Your soul.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Just been lurking the thread waiting for you to come back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel so happy now. You made my day. :$


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Football (soccer to you) > all.


This man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's what I'm here for.

<3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I mean Sydney beat Hawthorn, and TIGERS beat Storm, so what do you care?


:lmao

Kenny with the home-run.

AFL = aerial soccer = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

NRL > all, tbqfh


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

NRL = "hurrrrr let's run straight for 3 tackles!!! HURRR let's pass the ball twice on the 4th tackle and run straight! HHURURURURURRRR LET'S KIIIIICK!"

Rugby > NRL.

Edit: That seemed really crude. I think you get the argument I'm making though.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Evolution said:


> NRL = "hurrrrr let's run straight for 3 tackles!!! HURRR let's pass the ball twice on the 4th tackle and run straight! HHURURURURURRRR LET'S KIIIIICK!"
> 
> *Rugby > NRL.*
> 
> Edit: That seemed really crude. I think you get the argument I'm making though.


:agree:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> Hey Kylie. lots of <3 for you too, haven't spoken to you for a long while, what's up?
> 
> Again, wrong, very wrong.
> 
> I mean Sydney beat Hawthorn, and TIGERS beat Storm, so what do you care?


I know, it's been ages. 

Sadly enough, nothing new happening with me, other than getting a new car about a month ago. How about you? How's uni?

Hawks will win the next one, Storm will get better. But I'd rather watch them lose the next 10 games than watch a game of soccer 



TheSoulTaker said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's true :$



Stone Cold sXe said:


> :lmao
> 
> Kenny with the home-run.
> 
> ...


There was no home run of any kind. Just a foul ball.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well yes, Rugby is also a great game, but northern rugby is pretty boring with the slow scrums and kick for penalty goals. Adopt the ELVs


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I need to cut my hair.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to bed. Night all.

Nice seeing you again Kenny.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sticksy, seriously what is with the banner?

ohaibtw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

John Mercer said:


> Sticksy, seriously what is with the banner?
> 
> ohaibtw.


What do you mean? :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Open ee :side:

Hi btw.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why are you using it?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Trying to get a rise tbh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It doesn't seem at all lame to you?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Please Sticksy, I may have to report that to VS for being a disgusting image. You know how seriously they take complaints about sigs.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I made that sig.

It is shit tho, lolz.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

IC said:


> I made that sig.
> 
> It is shit tho, lolz.


True but you have made some great banners.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

John Mercer said:


> It doesn't seem at all lame to you?


You can think whatever you like of it tbh.



Susan Dealer said:


> Please Sticksy, I may have to report that to VS for being a disgusting image. You know how seriously they take complaints about sigs.


That was almost funny



IC said:


> I made that sig.
> 
> It is shit tho, lolz.


I know


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> You can think whatever you like of it tbh.


Well if you're doing it to get a rise you're pretty much admitting that you're trolling. I just expect a whole lot more from you Sticksy, especially considering that was already done by someone several months ago. Am I expecting too much?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't know. What do people expect of me? Seems like the majority of the people on here expect me to be a pedo/rapist/god knows what else.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nice and tight


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> I don't know. What do people expect of me? Seems like the majority of the people on here expect me to be a pedo/rapist/god knows what else.


Well this doesn't exactly help with that does it?

I expect you to be an frequently humorous poster that would be far more creative than this.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

John Mercer said:


> Well this doesn't exactly help with that does it?
> 
> I expect you to be an frequently humorous poster that would be far more creative than this.


Doesn't help if i don't do anything either. I figure whats the point if everyone continues to call me a pedo no matter how i act.

Thanks


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOGGLES, THEY DO NOTHING!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

serious business etc. etc.

niceandtight


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Doesn't help if i don't do anything either. I figure whats the point if everyone continues to call me a pedo no matter how i act.
> 
> Thanks


The difference being one you're actually beating to your own drum.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JOHN MERCER


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> THE GOGGLES, THEY DO NOTHING!


:lmao



Role Model said:


> serious business etc. etc.
> 
> *niceandtight*


Unlike those cougars :side:



John Mercer said:


> The difference being one you're actually beating to your own drum.


Maybe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HBK91.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

j_merce13, you have no right to lecture people on their sigs, b/c yours is lamer.

Especially with both Carlito and the word 'Own' being in it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't know Carlito was still alive


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Taking Jessica Mercer's comments under advisement, for now :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Seb said:


> j_merce13, you have no right to lecture people on their sigs, b/c yours is lamer.
> 
> Especially with both Carlito and the word 'Own' being in it


At least I don't feel the need to be a closet fan .



Sticksy said:


> Taking Jessica Mercer's comments under advisement, for now :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a huge sausage biscuit w/ a hash brown advocate.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cena's the only one in that banner that owns btw


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Pepper use my sig please


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Seb was it you who had a gif of "Man getting hit in the groin by football"? Still got it?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It was me, Alex.

And i will! once i'm on the right computer  Patience, 3dizzle, patience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

THAT.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THAT.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

THATmanwiththeplan


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Cena's the only one in that banner that owns btw


According to you yes


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

christian and aj styles own too


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol aj styles 

wat is this 2005


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

oh shit


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm retro, wat can i say


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

thehammers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oshit.


what's up?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

u


i lol'd


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

got me. ownd.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

u should come over to england and see the Arsenal/Utd semi-final 2nd leg plz


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> thehammers




thereddevils


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> u should come over to england and see the Arsenal/Utd semi-final 2nd leg plz


Toffees. 

That is all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

shutit son


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

DIEGO TRISTAN


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Toffees.
> 
> That is all.


Only good thing about them is











Tim Cahill


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:cool2:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Fonzie


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Only good thing about them is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy disagrees


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Everything about the TOFFEES is just pure ownage.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an awesome sig.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/453840-what-couldnt-you-live-without-wwe-sex.html#post7163518

:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/453840-what-couldnt-you-live-without-wwe-sex.html#post7163518
> 
> :lmao


That thread is disturbingly hilarious.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Post 2 is truly disturbing.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I have been wanting to say this for the last few days. The breasts on the woman in Role Model's sig look just absolutely delightful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The breasts on the girl in your sig look, well, I'm still looking for them .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

agreed w/Es

LOL nice one Mercer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The chick in your sig is pretty sexy too (Y).


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Eve is a good'n.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Except that she has a pancake ass.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4AnQ18nCFo


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler for US Gold plz.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

John Mercer said:


> The breasts on the girl in your sig look, well, I'm still looking for them .


well maybe if you took your head out of your ass :cussin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YUsZw6sq_Y

"why can't wrestlers get in the screen actors guild"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

H is the man.



Derek said:


> Except that she has a pancake ass.


she does?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tony, your sig is just fantastic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Es Aye said:


> well maybe if you took your head out of your ass :cussin:


Nah man, I'm looking directly at her chest.

ITTY BITTY TITTY COMITTIY


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YUsZw6sq_Y
> 
> "why can't wrestlers get in the screen actors guild"


Did you read the comment? It made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> she does?


Indeed.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> Dolph Ziggler for US Gold plz.


Next year. Maybe.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I's still take her from behind.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll have to get Certs to confirm that.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

John Mercer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4AnQ18nCFo


That was good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna PISS ON HIS ASHES!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> I's still take her from behind.


She'd kick your ass if you tried, tbf.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

John Mercer said:


> Nah man, I'm looking directly at her chest.
> 
> ITTY BITTY TITTY COMITTIY




































yeah, owned


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

EGame said:


> I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna PISS ON HIS ASHES!


agreed


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Es Aye said:


> yeah, owned


Nah man, you fail. If you tried to convince Steven with those picks he would have told you to graduate from the 5th grade first.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

B cups?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

John Mercer said:


> Nah man, you fail. If you tried to convince Steven with those picks he would have told you to graduate from the 5th grade first.


lolwut?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd hit it no question, cept in the last pic she looks like 14.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll take some nudes. Thnx.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

looks like the **** from sugar rush


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4t6zNZ-b0A


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4t6zNZ-b0A


:lmao x 1000000000

I love TV edits


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I'd hit her for sure. Those tits are pretty nice considering they are only C cups (looks about C)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4t6zNZ-b0A


what.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> :lmao x 1000000000
> 
> I love TV edits


LMAO! Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Monday to Friday plane :lmao



Susan Dealer said:


> I'd hit her for sure. Those tits are pretty nice considering they are only C cups (looks about C)


B imo


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

B is a bit smaller than those in my experience. You could be right though. Was WF for you guys from about 3:30 to now?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Monkey fighting snakes 

Monday through Friday plane 

I lol'd


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Spoiler: TNA iMPACT tapings



Trevor Murdoch just debuted at the TNA iMPACT! tapings.



L O L


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

mega push plz


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I melt microphones instead of cones of ice cream.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Murdoch=Ratings


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

EGame said:


> I melt microphones instead of cones of ice cream.


Music orientated so when hip-hop was originated.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hey is he a former world champion by any chance? Since Stevie f***ing Richards, even though I mark for him, is not a world champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, TNA will sign any piece of crap the WWE drops. They're like leeches.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lol'd, pretty much

Although Kurt Angle and like two other guys are really the only reason to watch


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, Mick Foley, cuz he is so awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing can get me to watch TNA. Even Angle, Christian, and Foley can't get me to watch it. I've seen the rare episode but I don't watch it regularly and haven't seen anything from it in months. 

And considering Angle is one of the wrestlers who ranks as my all time favourite, and Foley and Christian are 2 more of my favourite wrestlers of all time, that really says something. I'd probably watch it if TNA had merit as a wrestling company and were legitimately big and challenging the WWE like WCW did, but that'll never happen. Especially since they're following the exact formula that WCW did. Kill your company by signing all the old stars instead of making new ones. Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah TNA needs to build up their stars more. or at least sign the young talent that WWE releases.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

plz dont compare wcw to tna


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tried watching TNA, didn't like watching TNA, won't watch it again.

Hello


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

sup aussie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> sup aussie


Not much. Just working as per usual. 

How about you?



the king of kings said:


> Hello Aussie.


How are you mate?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello Aussie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The only good thing TNA has is Alex Shelley.

~_~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Susan Dealer said:


> Hello Aussie.


Hey mate, how's it going?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Not much. Just working as per usual.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> ...


doing HW.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah something like the BEST.MUSICAL.EVER.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> doing HW.


That can't be too much fun. :$



Certs said:


> Yeah something like the BEST.MUSICAL.EVER.


CERTS!!! 

That pic from Wicked?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a bigger fan of cats.

I'm putting off this homework till the last second imo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wicked friggin rules. I even bought the book. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BATHTURD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

j_merce:

ee, etc


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll have EE open for as long as this image remains in your signature.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi I'm Braden Walker!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

open it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> That can't be too much fun. :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and it owned  How goes it?

ee = ??


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

im a fan


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm ashamed


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish I saw Cats when it was out here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> im a fan


Favourite Carlito moment?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

John Mercer said:


> Favourite Carlito moment?


His stable with Santino and Maria.

G'Day all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> Favourite Carlito moment?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Carlito had a moment?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW said:


> I'm a bigger fan of cats.
> 
> I'm putting off this homework till the last second imo


Cramming to finish is always so much better right? 



LadyCroft said:


> *Wicked friggin rules. I even bought the book. *


I haven't seen it yet.  I really want to though. It's still on here until the end of May so I'll have to go. 



WCW said:


> open it


:lmao



Certs said:


> Yeah, and it owned  How goes it?
> 
> ee = ??


I'd love to go see it. I'll have to see who I can drag with me. :$ I'm good thanks, just finishing up some work. How are you?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


>


You were a fan of his intercontinental title run? Just noticed that image in your signature.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Kylie, you really need to go before its gone. Take anyone


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm more a fan of his us title run


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Where he and his bodyguard attacked Cena in a nightclub.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Primo is 100% more badass than Carlito


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> His stable with Santino and Maria.
> 
> G'Day all.


Hi Jimmy.  How are you?



Certs said:


> Kylie, you really need to go before its gone. Take anyone


I know. :$ Tickets are expensive though. Best seats are $125 and the next ones down are $110.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KANE beating him @ WM 22 was a good moment too


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

^^Chris Master fault, tbch.

His US Title reign has pretty good, agreed.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Decent seats are good enough for that show. I sat very close and it was hard to see everything going on at once.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I know. :$ Tickets are expensive though. Best seats are $125 and the next ones down are $110.


Doing fine, Kylie dear. About to head out for a bit...
Hope the rain stays away for a bit though :/

Truth: Tell the logical, financial side of your brain to go fuck itself and go out and enjoy yourself for a change


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

meh, fuck studying. still gotta do a lab for bio.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn it WCW, that was not allowed. In order for it to stay open you must change your usertitle to Carlito for WHC plz.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Certs said:


> Decent seats are good enough for that show. I sat very close and it was hard to see everything going on at once.


Yeah I thought about going the A Reserve which is the $110. Might head to a ticket outlet to look at a seating plan though. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Doing fine, Kylie dear. About to head out for a bit...
> Hope the rain stays away for a bit though :/
> 
> Truth: Tell the logical, financial side of your brain to go fuck itself and go out and enjoy yourself for a change


Awww you're going?  Have fun while you're out hun and I hope it doesn't rain while you're out. 

I think I might have to Jimmy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao 

CARLITO 4 WURLD CHAMP


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awww you're going?  Have fun while you're out hun and I hope it doesn't rain while you're out.
> 
> I think I might have to Jimmy.


Yeah. Back tonight.
Funnily enough it's just started fucking pouring. :/
Great. 

See ya'll later.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - The 5 guys they got for the wrestler's roundtable on the Blu-Ray of The Wrestler are fucking awesome:

- Brutus Beefcake
- Lex Luger
- Diamond Dallas Page
- Rowdy Roddy Piper
- Greg "The Hammer" Valentine


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: Reckon i did alright in my exam today. Well enough to pass anyway  Except now i've got to study for an exam worth more than i have no clue about so i know that i'll fail.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You know what might make you feel better, Nicholas?

BEER


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Yeah. There will be plenty of beer on Friday night to drown my sorrows tbh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You'll be partying with the cougars all the way to closing time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect so, taking advantage of them all because they're so drugged up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Truth: Reckon i did alright in my exam today. Well enough to pass anyway  Except now i've got to study for an exam worth more than i have no clue about so i know that i'll fail.



*Study or cheat.... simple. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you cheat, make sure you do it will. Nothing worse than cheating badly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> You'll be partying with the cougars all the way to closing time.


Unlikely 



Role Model said:


> I expect so, taking advantage of them all because they're so drugged up.


:lmao



LadyCroft said:


> *Study or cheat.... simple. *


I'm trying the studying method atm. But all it does is make me sleepy :$


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You could always try going into the exam with the answers on your lap. I never got caught


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, the morally correct way isn't very exciting but you don't have to worry about getting caught. 

LoL Ben, it absolutely sucks when you cheat and still fail. :lmao I'm not admitting to or denying that has ever happened to me, for the record.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's never happened to me, swear, honest, really


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

What's worse is when you bust your ass studying, pass the exam with 98% and then get accused of cheating by the teacher. 

I have never cheated on an exam in my life....does that make me a nerd? :$



Sticksy said:


> Truth: Reckon i did alright in my exam today. Well enough to pass anyway  Except now i've got to study for an exam worth more than i have no clue about so i know that i'll fail.


You'll be fine Nick, just do the best you can. You'll pass.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> What's worse is when you bust your ass studying, pass the exam with 98% and then get accused of cheating by the teacher.
> 
> I have never cheated on an exam in my life....does that make me a nerd? :$


I haven't had that experience (of being accused of cheating), I did get quite a bit of stunned silence when I got 97% on an exam once. The whole class just went silent. Obviously they hadn't done as well. 

If that makes you a nerd, then count me in as well. Never cheated on an exam or test in my life, and don't plan to. MrMHG.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kylie you're obviously just too nice to cheat .

I got 98/100 on a test and got accused of cheating once, just because the teacher was used to me messing about all the time. Then he checked it over again and found out I should have got one more mark than he thought there were in the test


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I was gonna wake up early for Liverpool/Arsenal this morning, but when my alarm went off, Maroon 5 were playing. I turned it off and went back to sleep having NIGHTMARES.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

PRIMO~! owns, tbh.

Bugger cheating, just pay someone else to do it for you. For an Analytical Chemistry take-home exam, I paid my mate $30 to do it for me (since he's a genius at that shit) and got me 100%


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Take home exam? What's the point?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I wasn't in the mood to sit down and answer the questions.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I mean what's the point of a take home exam, wouldn't everyone cheat?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well yeah, that's why they're a ridiculous idea.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fight a bitch


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Equalisers are the greatest invention in history.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

.........................................................


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

No point to Equalizers if you have a kick ass sound system.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bravo on listening to Charles Mingus


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I haven't had that experience (of being accused of cheating), I did get quite a bit of stunned silence when I got 97% on an exam once. The whole class just went silent. Obviously they hadn't done as well.
> 
> If that makes you a nerd, then count me in as well. Never cheated on an exam or test in my life, and don't plan to. MrMHG.


I'm sure they were just in awe of you hun. 

I don't think I could ever imagine you cheating at anything. 



IC said:


> Kylie you're obviously just too nice to cheat .
> 
> I got 98/100 on a test and got accused of cheating once, just because the teacher was used to me messing about all the time. Then he checked it over again and found out I should have got one more mark than he thought there were in the test


Awwwww 

At least you had that misunderstanding cleared up. Getting the higher mark would have been a bonus. 

When I was in Year 11 (second last year of high school if that helps), I fell very ill and was on and off school all year. First semester I spent most of it in bed with chronic dizzy spells. Only thing I could do was lay down and read. Come to the mid year exam on debating and Macbeth, I read that play back to front so much I could have read it from memory. I do the exam and a week later, the teacher keeps me back and asks me who I copied off. Her reasoning was there was no way I could have passed that test because I wasn't there for her lessons. I had a previous English teacher that set her straight though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

pork pie hat


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed, I've had Black Saint and The Sinner Lady for awhile now after a friend recommended it to me. I enjoy the occasional morning listen. 

I've also had recommendations for Coltrane, Roland Kirk, Ornette Coleman, Eric Dolphy, Gene Shaw, and some others. Probably will scratch that surface of Jazz when I can be bothered to, it's not something I've ventured to far into but would really love to.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I kissed a girl and i liked it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

EGame said:


> Indeed, I've had Black Saint and The Sinner Lady for awhile now after a friend recommended it to me. I enjoy the occasional morning listen.
> 
> I've also had recommendations for Coltrane, Roland Kirk, Ornette Coleman, Eric Dolphy, Gene Shaw, and some others. Probably will scratch that surface of Jazz when I can be bothered to, it's not something I've ventured to far into but would really love to.


http://www.myspace.com/fumiboca

Check them out. I saw them last year, were pretty swell.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ewww!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Josh said:


> http://www.myspace.com/fumiboca
> 
> Check them out. I saw them last year, were pretty swell.


Thanks man, I'll give it look.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Wondering why anyone gives take home exams. I mean, it is so obvious that everyone will cheat, unless they are so lazy that they can't even do that.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> I kissed a girl and i liked it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Wrap me in your cinnamon, especially in Michigan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We had a online quiz for Physiology worth 5%. Had 20 mins to do 10 multiple choice questions. Thing was so fucking hard even me reading through lecture notes made no fucking difference.

Physiology is also the test that i have next except this time its worth 25%


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I made your sig :hb

Glad you're still using it.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Truth: Just found out i have the same birthday as Barack Obama


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I share mine with Aaron Carter, so screw you.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

and the queen mother and anthony hopkins


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I share mine with The Undertaker, oh, and Steve McQueen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I share mine with Fernando Torres  And CM Skittle :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

wat?

?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

what he said

!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Disappointing that no one caught the reference. 

It's from the prestigious American Psycho, was just watching it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its a movie quote. From American Psycho.

edit: ^ damn you


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=zQ7+V6RqSUv4QO7vuq+U0w==

That's a big snake.

I have the same birthday as Wayne Rooney and Tony Blair. In other words, I share a birthday with an Ape and a man who resembles Dumbo.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

^^That link doesn't work DC.

Speaking of birthdays, I have the same birthday as Cameron Diaz and another WF member, AWESOM-O.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The bird is the word...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- enjoying a popsicle.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: It's called an ice-lolly in England.

What flavor is it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bryan Danielson and Paul London fucking stoned as hell


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's not answering my question, but it's good enough.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

To answer your question, it was Coconut.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, cool stuff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey who bant, Peter? 



Oh wait a minute.... *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would love to see Paul London on TNA.. not for TNA's sake but I'd actually get to watch him wrestle. 

But I guess he's not a big enough WWE star to do anything on TNA...*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Somebody actually has asked me why you were banned, and I had to explain to them that you weren't and that it was just your user title.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: It's called an ice-lolly in England.
> 
> What flavor is it?


that's a terrible name.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I would love to see Paul London on TNA.. not for TNA's sake but I'd actually get to watch him wrestle.
> 
> But I guess he's not a big enough WWE star to do anything on TNA...*


"The Great" Dave Meltzer has reported that he was supposed to debut at the last taping, but when he got there he asked for more money than they originally agreed on, which is a huge no no, so they told him to fuck off.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Derek that might be my favourite promo ever :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> "The Great" Dave Meltzer has reported that he was supposed to debut at the last taping, but when he got there he asked for more money than they originally agreed on, which is a huge no no, so they told him to fuck off.


*I guess he needed extra weed money. 


And damn him for spoiling my chance to watch him wrestle. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

weed isn't as cheap as it used to be...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's a tough economy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would suggest he grow his own but being on the road alot would make it difficult.  

But hey, sounds like he has some free time now. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

suppy


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

How much is an eighth in the US then?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't know


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

You been straight-edge your whole life Derek?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ Paul London.

I wonder if it's his intention to blow every chance he gets.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IC said:


> You been straight-edge your whole life Derek?


Indeed


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

IC said:


> How much is an eighth in the US then?


was 20 dollars about 3 years ago.

my best friend's older bro used to be a dealer.

in today's ecnomony...probably 25.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> lmao @ Paul London.
> 
> I wonder if it's his intention to blow every chance he gets.


Last I remember seeing London was in a tag match with HBK against Jericho and Cade. Then he sorta disappeared. Did anything ever come of the Lance Cade push btw?



Mikey Damage said:


> was 20 dollars about 3 years ago.
> 
> my best friend's older bro used to be a dealer.
> 
> in today's ecnomony...probably 25.


We'd probably pay £20-25.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

IC said:


> How much is an eighth in the US then?


*12.5 percent.






*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Very good :side:

How's it going anyway Sab?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *12.5 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...

GTFO.

:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol pretty good, IC, how the hell are you? 

Ben, did I ever send you the sign of Trish holding the Ben sign? *


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm great thanks, just waiting to go back to uni and then get my exams out of the way so I can enjoy the summer term


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

IC said:


> How much is an eighth in the US then?


Depends on where you live; it's $60 in California. I don't smoke anymore though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Have you decided what you are going to major and minor in, IC?


EDIT- hey ADR! 


Btw, first names please... I'll forget them but please tell me anyway.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope I never saw it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Nope I never saw it.


saw what, ben?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> Depends on where you live; it's $60 in California. I don't smoke anymore though.


:shocked: I wouldn't at that price tbf.



LadyCroft said:


> *Have you decided what you are going to major and minor in, IC?
> 
> 
> EDIT- hey ADR!
> ...


I'm studying Economics, we don't really do the major/minor thing so much in the UK. My name is Alex btw, dw I'm pretty terrible w/ names irl too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alex it is. But I am absolutely HORRIBLE at names. I really am. It's nothing personal or anything. I forget EVERYONE'S name for a few weeks. But I finally catch on.  It would help if your user name gave me some kind of reminder.  


How does it work in the UK? Do you have to take your basic courses like history and math and so on? I find that to be redundant since we just spent four years taking those basics to begin with.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Alex it is. But I am absolutely HORRIBLE at names. I really am. It's nothing personal or anything. I forget EVERYONE'S name for a few weeks. But I finally catch on.  It would help if your user name gave me some kind of reminder.
> 
> 
> How does it work in the UK? Do you have to take your basic courses like history and math and so on? I find that to be redundant since we just spent four years taking those basics to begin with.*


i'd be impressed if you forgot my name.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *EDIT- hey ADR!*


Hey.



IC said:


> :shocked: I wouldn't at that price tbf.


Everything is more expensive here plus it's high quality.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Alex it is. But I am absolutely HORRIBLE at names. I really am. It's nothing personal or anything. I forget EVERYONE'S name for a few weeks. But I finally catch on.  It would help if your user name gave me some kind of reminder.
> 
> 
> How does it work in the UK? Do you have to take your basic courses like history and math and so on? I find that to be redundant since we just spent four years taking those basics to begin with.*


Nah it's basically just one subject, there's a little bit of math involved in the theory though. And you can specialise your modules a bit to focus on different aspects of the course, but everyone who does it comes out with basically the same degree.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nope I never saw it.












*There ya go. 


Edit- ahh I see, Alex. I'll have to look further into it to understand it though. *


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

whats up everyone?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*pours one out for trish's boobs*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not much, just watching a film, you?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> *pours one out for trish's boobs*


*I miss Trish.  I loved the, "Trish loves it rough" stage... 


Right now I'm drinking a Mexican beer.. Dos Equis ... it comes highly recommended from my sister. I'm drinking the Amber version.


Also, Mikey, do you know the proper ice to margarita mixture to put in a blender? I usually just pour my margarita on ice and don't blend it, but I'm up for something different tonight.


Edit- Hey Es Aye!*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

She got rid of her implants. Did you see them? 

Dos Equis...never tried it. I've only tried Leinykugels Honey Weiss, Bud, Miller, and Heineken. I really need to expand my horizons. The Honey Weiss is fuckin awesome, but I'm kinda getting sick of it. I was told to try some beers. But I forgot the names. Except Molson Golden, the Canadian beer. 

As for your Margarita ice question....no clue. Sorry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I got to drink some Heineken out of a keg during the Super Bowl this year and honestly I didn't care for the taste. I like the alcohol percentage but when I drink I go for taste. If I want to get flat out drunk I'll drink a couple shots of bourbon and say fuck it.  But I'm a slow drinker socially and I like the taste so I'm usually drinking something like Coors Light... generic, sure, but I enjoy the taste.

I recommend Dos Equis... the taste is damn good and it has a nice alcohol ratio... *


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ever tried Desperado? It's a Mexican (I think) beer with tequila in it. Quite nice and it's brewed pretty strong.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

IC said:


> Ever tried Desperado? It's a Mexican (I think) beer with tequila in it. Quite nice and it's brewed pretty strong.


*Never tried it, Alex. But it sounds interesting. I like Margarita's which has Tequila so I might really enjoy it. 


Edit- I love the movie Desperado if that's of any consolation. *


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah it's nice, and that's a great movie (Y)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello guys and girls.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i did not care for Heinenken, either.

If you want great taste:










great taste.

i'll try that Dos Equis one day. Their campaign is great. The most interesting man in the world....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kylie!!! How the heck are you?


Mikey, just the word, "honey" on that label makes me wanna drink it. *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm fine thank you Sabrina, how are you? 

I also may have the answer to your margarita question:

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/15015/frozen+margarita


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know when role model will be on. I need to talk to him. And does any one know if flash even post's here any more and how I would be able to contact him?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm fine thank you Sabrina, how are you?
> 
> I also may have the answer to your margarita question:
> 
> http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/15015/frozen+margarita


*Kylie, you are my hero and you are my angel! *I almost called you my angle but don't hold that against me  **


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nas, Role Model was on about 45 minutes to an hour ago.  *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model might be asleep by now. It's 1:00am in England.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I think he tends to be on in the mornings and evenings, so maybe try in like 8-10 hours if he's off now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Anyone know when role model will be on. I need to talk to him. And does any one know if flash even post's here any more and how I would be able to contact him?


Flash is here once in a blue moon. He's hard to catch I'm afraid. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Kylie, you are my hero and you are my angel! *I almost called you my angle but don't hold that against me  **


Awww thank you hun.  It was nothing really though. Just a quick search on google. Found some other really nice cocktails while I was looking for that one.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Who do you guys think should induct Flash into the WF hall of fame?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just woke up, sup people.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth-Swear to god i though i tore a muscle in my chest/arm. Was incline benching and got about half was up during my reps and the arm just collasped. damn near hit myself in the face with the dumbbell.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

**** ****


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice name change.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wish these real real.

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff24/dieordie/420.jpg


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek E. Dangerously


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Derek E. Dangerously


All I would need is the heavy 1980's cell phone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

and the Dangerous Alliance


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should totally form the Dangerous Alliance. I'll be Derek Zbyszko.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Who would be "Ravishing" Rick Rude


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would join tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea. But I'm sure that 101 will throw a fit if anybody but him is Austin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek = A living legend


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I make sure to wave to the fans before every broadcast.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Enforcer Arn Anderson FTW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- listening to BTR from last night. A couple of jobbers call in. I had stupid people that call in the show, because its only Fritz and he doesn't have the balls to tell people they are stupid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The only wrestling radio show worth listening to is w/e one Dave Meltzer chooses to be on


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"The Great"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Top of the line technology for Mr. Meltzer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

word 97


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's the only word processor I even think of using.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I still use it b/c it's the last version of word you can install on multiple computers.

I still have the disks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

seriously?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

imo it owns.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

FUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> seriously?


When am I not serious?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

point taken


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

SupahSupah Srs Biz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.

re-watching the Paul London and Bryan Danielson promo where the are obviously high as shit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Indeed.
> 
> re-watching the Paul London and Bryan Danielson promo where the are obviously high as shit.


Do they break into hysterical giggles at some point?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Danielson does. They talk about Dolphins and say that there is a buzz about the 2 of them forming a team. Then they say that everybody needs to join the swarm and then they start going 'bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fuck paul london


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats "Dolphin Master" Paul London.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Paul London is teh shit. Only a real man could break kayfabe on national TV to show that the angle was even more ridiculous than a typical TNA one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

IM IN YA FACE


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Everything is srs biz on this forum.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Kylie is the biznizz.



Derek said:


> Danielson does. They talk about Dolphins and say that there is a buzz about the 2 of them forming a team. Then they say that everybody needs to join the swarm and then they start going 'bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz'.


Shit as obscure as that can't have been scripted.

KAYFABE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You're serious business Aussie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Everything is srs biz on this forum.


i know.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah I did realise I was stating the obvious kings.  How's it going mate?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ Kylie is the biznizz.





WCW E. Dangerously said:


> You're serious business Aussie


Damn right I am guys! 

How are you both?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I feel slow today. Still eating breakfast, and I should be getting ready to go to uni. But cbfa.
Should be studying as well but :/

How are you, Kylie?



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> You're serious business Aussie


Wingman Iceman needs shades.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How about shirtless w/ a volleyball?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Yeah I did realise I was stating the obvious kings.  How's it going mate?


 Good, how about you.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> How about shirtless w/ a volleyball?


You? No. Aussie? Fuck yes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

cm dealer what are you a queer or something


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> How about shirtless w/ a volleyball?





Susan Dealer said:


> You? No. Aussie? Fuck yes.





WCW E. Dangerously said:


> cm dealer what are you a queer or something


_[watching a video of planes being shot down] _
Wolfman: This gives me a hard on. 
Hollywood: Don't tease me.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I feel slow today. Still eating breakfast, and I should be getting ready to go to uni. But cbfa.
> Should be studying as well but :/
> 
> How are you, Kylie?


Go back to bed, relax and forget uni for today. You could probably pass what you learn today with your eyes closed and both hands tied behind your back anyway. 

I'm alright thanks. Slow day at work today (thank goodness) so just working at an easy pace. 



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> How about shirtless w/ a volleyball?


That's got my vote. 



the king of kings said:


> Good, how about you.


Not bad thank you.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Susan Dealer said:


> You? No. Aussie? Fuck yes.


Me without a shirt is not something a normal person wants to see. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Go back to bed, relax and forget uni for today. You could probably pass what you learn today with your eyes closed and both hands tied behind your back anyway.
> 
> I'm alright thanks. Slow day at work today (thank goodness) so just working at an easy pace.


I would if I didn't have a test today. I'd much rather stay home.
Sounds funky. 



Aussie said:


> Me without a shirt is not something a normal person wants to see. :$


2XPOST~!

I'm not normal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

But waht about Abnomral people Kylie. Like me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


>


Playing. Playing with the Boys


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I would if I didn't have a test today. I'd much rather stay home.
> Sounds funky.
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks.  Well hopefully the test won't take too much time to complete. 

Okay maybe I should have rephrased that to me without a shirt is something no person should ever see. :$



WCW E. Dangerously said:


>


I think the temperature just shot up. :side:



the king of kings said:


> But waht about Abnomral people Kylie. Like me.


Still not healthy to see something that horrifying.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- my little brother told me to check out this show because they showed wrestling in slow motion.

I check it out and they have some garbage wrestlers from CZW on there, so I asked him "I thought you said wrestling?"


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Is it the show "Time Warp" Derek? Cause I've heard alot of good things about that. They're supposed to be filming a Metallica concert in slow-mo soon.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao at WCW's sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it was "Time Warp". I also heard about the Metallica thing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Still not healthy to see something that horrifying.


i'm pretty sure nothing about you is horrifying.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My energy burns in amber.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It does?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

EGame said:


> My energy burns in amber.


So you're who 311 is singing about in that song....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I realize you guys are trying to be nice to Aussie but all you're doing is putting her in an awkward/embarrassing position


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> It does?


Witness the spectacle. 



will94 said:


> So you're who 311 is singing about in that song....


I am not familiar with 311. 

I will have to hear this song.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just watched the latest episode of 24.

Wow...


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I just watched the latest episode of 24.
> 
> Wow...


It was crazy :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did they kill Jack Bauer yet?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I just watched the latest episode of 24.
> 
> Wow...


Tony carries the show now to unprecedented heights, he's fantastic atm.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He can die? that's news to me.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

He is hurting pretty bad right now. Something will come up though and save him.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

24 sucks.

yeah, wut


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> i'm pretty sure nothing about you is horrifying.


I appreciate it thank you, but you're wrong. 



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I realize you guys are trying to be nice to Aussie but all you're doing is putting her in an awkward/embarrassing position


 <3


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek are you there i got a question


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

whats up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

embedded youtube videos in my sig - legal?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only restrictions I know about sigs is that if its an image/gif it has to be under 7oo kb's, must take up less than 25 spaces of text, and nothing that could be considered offensive.

I'd say you're good.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I could swear I've been yelled @ for doing it before. I get yelled at for a lotta things tho.






This is legit the greatest promo of all time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I know there was somebody else that had an embedded youtube video in their sig and nobody complained.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'll make it a regular thing then


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If any of the admins ask, just tell them I told you I thought it was ok.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

YOU THINK THAT WILL STOP THEM


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No. I know they won't ask if they don't like it. 

But its the thought that counts.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see that Carlito is now a Canadian citizen thanks to that new Canadian law. Another reason for me not to like him.

Truth- going to wath the Horsemen DVD in a little while. I have the urge to watch Arn Anderson never break kayfabe ever.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I hate sociology. I really do.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My sociology prof. was a prick.

Made comments about how he has to pay child support saying "I handled the situation by just writing a check every month". He also said he had a pet bird that annoyed him so he opened the cage door and let it fly face first into a mirror, breaking its neck.

The dude was a scum bag.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Completely contrary to me. 

My Sociology prof. was the man, he made the course really simple.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

One of my physiology lecturer's made the course so much harder than it already is by talking like he's a kid who's balls are beginning to drop. He can't keep his voice steady and just seems so overwhelmed that he's talking to 400 students or so. It is just torture to listen to


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I never did Sociology.

There you go...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I chose this question. 

2000 words:

'How real is reality TV?' For those of you who have watched one of the many reality television shows this year choose ONE of these shows and discuss how it both reflects social inequality in Australian society and challenges structures and processes that create that inequality - especially class, ethnicity and gender.

Oh joy.

(chosen, because rest were shit, like marx/weber, religion etc)


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Do Wipeout.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evolution said:


> I never did Sociology.
> 
> There you go...


Likewise.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't know what I plan on doing at uni atm.

I've gotten into a sweet course for a combined Business Managment/Communications in Canberra. But I don't really want to work in the business world forever and a day like my dad has. He's been screwed around too much for me to take to it really.

Problem is I don't really know what else I'm good at.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I don't know what I plan on doing at uni atm.
> 
> I've gotten into a sweet course for a combined Business Managment/Communications in Canberra. But I don't really want to work in the business world forever and a day like my dad has. He's been screwed around too much for me to take to it really.
> 
> Problem is I don't really know what else I'm good at.


Sociology is a unit apart of the Policing course.

(and no I'm not becoming a cop)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I hate everything Uni offers a degree in. 

So I picked the one I hate less, which is chemistry.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evolution said:


> I don't know what I plan on doing at uni atm.
> 
> I've gotten into a sweet course for a combined Business Managment/Communications in Canberra. But I don't really want to work in the business world forever and a day like my dad has. He's been screwed around too much for me to take to it really.
> 
> Problem is I don't really know what else I'm good at.


The beauty of it is, you'll have the course under your belt regardless. You don't have to stay in business forever or work every single day just to get somewhere. See how you go with the course and use that to branch out into other areas that may interest you. If that doesn't work, then at least you have your degree.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I chose Big Brother as the show, btw.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth-i've had this song stuck in my head all day.





truth 2- i'm out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm watching Ric Flair vs Ricky the dragon steamboat from wcw stampede on wwe 24/7.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> I hate everything Uni offers a degree in.
> 
> So I picked the one I hate less, which is chemistry.


I like my degree tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woofy woof


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Role Model, you've gotten me addicted to Girls Aloud, thank you.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Role Model said:


> woofy woof


did you get the pm I sent you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I dont believe so.



the king of kings said:


> Role Model, you've gotten me addicted to Girls Aloud, thank you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Just thought I'd get that out of the way.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I dont believe so.


I wanted to know some things about the hall of fame.

1. Who will be Inducting you into the HOF.

2. Give me at lest 5 of your best pot's over the years.

3. you don't have to but please write a speech it does not have to be extremely long.

send me a pm when ever you get a chance. 


so far Pyro is not going to make a speech but aussie who inducting him will be saying something.

2slick is going to make a speech I'm still waiting to see who will induct him.

I havent been able to contact Rajah and have to idea about flash.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rajah is on holidays atm i believe.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rajah should induct Slick.

The speech would never finish.

Also: Aussie thank you for the advice if you're still around.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So who got into the HALL OF FAME?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I was saying Boo Urns

Is Hans "The Great" Moleman still alive?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FUCKING HELLO.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kenny "Chopper" Reid


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Emperor_NaS said:


> so far Pyro is not going to make a speech but aussie who inducting him will be saying something.
> 
> I havent been able to contact Rajah and have to idea about flash.


Shit I forgot I had to do that. :$ I'll work on it and have it to you by the weekend.

Rajah won't be back for another week or so as he's on holiday



Evolution said:


> Also: Aussie thank you for the advice if you're still around.


You're very welcome 

EDIT - Hi Jimmy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Howdy Hey Ms. Kylie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kylie ignores me. 

Yes Jimmy, I'm Chopper. How the fuck are ya?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*KYLIE~!*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Kylie ignores me.
> 
> Yes Jimmy, I'm Chopper. How the fuck are ya?


I'm fucking grouse, mate.
You?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Howdy Hey Ms. Kylie


How are you dear?



King Kenny said:


> Kylie ignores me.
> 
> Yes Jimmy, I'm Chopper. How the fuck are ya?


Awwww Kenny I'm sowwy. I didn't see your post. 

How are you?



IC said:


> *KYLIE~!*


*ALEX!!*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Just in time , but now I have to go work again :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh hai TTT


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Just in time , but now I have to go work again :sad:


Awww no fair. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Oh hai TTT


Hi


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi 

This thread has been slow


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

We can have all the fun you want...I'll get the vodka. 

This thread is always slow about this time :$


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

.:hb.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey!


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

o.hi.sup?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not much, just fixing up tips and TDL. How about you?


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Not much, just looking through all the music I have on my hard drive, I have like 20GB of music.

TDL will be fun, cant wait for the next event.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The undercard will steal the show


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

MITB will probably have to take a long sabbatical after I demolish him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You're not undercard Jim, you're the dark match


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BDFW said:


> Not much, just looking through all the music I have on my hard drive, I have like 20GB of music.
> 
> TDL will be fun, cant wait for the next event.


Wow, that's a lot of music!

It should be up soon. Just need a few MMA topics (help plz :$)



Jim Coptafeel said:


> The undercard will steal the show


More like the main event will hun.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

BDFW said:


> MITB will probably have to take a long sabbatical after I demolish him.


He would have no-showed out of fear if I was debating him.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Wow, that's a lot of music!
> 
> It should be up soon. Just need a few MMA topics (help plz :$)


Yeah a lot of older music, still interesting to see what fazes I went through with music.

PM me a list of the topics already used and I can jot down some MMA topics you could use.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah I've got about that much music, I like just going through it from time to time when I'm chilling out. Always seem to find loads of great songs I haven't heard in ages.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohai, sup people


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HEY STICKSY


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

MMA division is for jobbers. Non-wrestling is where it's at.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Susan Dealer said:


> MMA division is for jobbers. Non-wrestling is where it's at.


:side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

KATY PERRY


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> HEY STICKSY


HAI SEB



Susan Dealer said:


> MMA division is for jobbers. Non-wrestling is where it's at.


Go fuck yourself



Josh said:


> KATY PERRY


Owns


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Susan Dealer.

MMA Division > Mafia Mod


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm tired. But want to watch something before I go to bed.

I can't decide what though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh said:


> KATY PERRY


is dat u in ur sig? nice rack :O <3


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I'm tired. But want to watch something before I go to bed.
> 
> I can't decide what though.


Watch a comedy (if you're still awake).


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You kids are awful.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm here?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Awesome gif pep


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, finally using it


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Course i'm using it...it's one of the best sigs i've ever had.


Fucking love the simpsons.




''Hi, i'm Troy Mclure, you may remember me from other celebrity funerals such as 'ANDRE THE GIANT, WE HARDLY KNEW YEA...''


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hello there.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kid.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Childrens?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Childrens?


I'm so hungover I forgot. Seriously, this is the worst one in over three years.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

fo'shizzzzzzzzzzzzzle

Inbetweeners tonight


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Slowly, slowly...cheeky monkey.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Course i'm using it...it's one of the best sigs i've ever had.
> 
> 
> Fucking love the simpsons.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVr1n1ha-LA


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey KIF


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Where's Amp and Craig? *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMP doesn't like to post here these days, or at least thats what it seems like.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I haven't even been able to get a hold of him on Yahoo. *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

He comes on MSN on a regular basis, Sab.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks. Hopefully he's just been busy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been constantly having pasta for my dinner. 


I'm a man with no variety.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Craig's computer blew up about 10 days ago :sad:

P P P P P P P P P P P P P OKERFACE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That song is awful.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The chick's really hot thou.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, I'd hit it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jeremy sticks to MSN, the MMA Thread, he does pop in here every now and then, but not nearly enough.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Lets have some fun, this beat is sick...

can i take a ride on your disco stick?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

But her American accent is really cheesy


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Meh, I'd hit it.


Me too. No hesitation.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3Dee said:


> But her American accent is really cheesy


Just a typical american accent really, they all sound cheesy :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Hit this?

http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/lb/jingle_ball_concert_131208/lady_gaga_2215825.jpg

Pass.,


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

She was awesome on Radio 1's live lounge. Less so on Friday night with JR.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

She owned on Paul O Grady, but all the screaming from the audience got a bit tedious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Ross interview was probs the worst interview I've ever seen of her.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Paper bag job tbh. Her body is great.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Truth be told. I'm a liar.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Jax


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Hey Jax


What's happenin' hot stuff?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in need of some kind of back relaxation. 
I'm as broken as a 50yr old pro Space hopper...


How're you keeping down your end?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I'm in need of some kind of back relaxation.
> I'm as broken as a 50yr old pro Space hopper...
> 
> 
> How're you keeping down your end?


Try a booth at taco bell those things are great for cracking backs.

Doin' alright still wishing my computer didn't decide to blow up.

Just been playin' xbox and workin' all day. DOINK AND VADER in the SD09 Roster Update! is the highlight of my day-z.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So they're worth getting?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> So they're worth getting?


2nd one? TOTALLLY!!!!!!! First one is for suckers.

2nd one has DOINK! VADER! Earthquake... and the bushwhackers. 400 MSP

First one has Evan the big kid Bourne, Ted Dibiase, and like a new costume for Y2J. 350 MSP

*MSP= Microsoft pointz


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Bourne seems to be the only opne getting from the first pack. 

But the second one sounds full of appeal. If i ever have money, then i may even purchase said download.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The second one is only worth getting to use Vader and they didn't even include the god damn Vader bomb. The rest of it is shit. The update should've been used like the first one, in getting the people who weren't on the roster onto the game, like Christian, Swagger, Kozlov, and getting a new design for the ECW title belt, not d level legends especially when we already have a legends game that just came out.

First pack is much more useful. It completes Legacy with Ted, gives Jericho his update, and gives you Bourne, for the people who want him, giving the ECW roster a boost. Second one is throwaway.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this year's SDvR good then?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

About as good as a wrestling game is capable of being, yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> About as good as a wrestling game is capable of being, yeah.


No Mercy is 10 times better, imho.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

SvR2008 was better imo.

And Pyro, they aren't putting Christian/swagger etc in so they will get more buys for SvR2010.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I consider No Mercy to be the best Wrestling Game ever made.

But to each their own.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

No Mercy & HCTP own all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I will say that HCTP is by far the best of the Smackdown series.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Never really played No Mercy, but yeah I'd agree on HCTP being the best SD game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> No Mercy is 10 times better, imho.


No Mercy might be better for 2000 than SmackDown! vs Raw 2009 is for 2008/2009, but I would rather play the updated game. The graphics are not even CLOSE. SmackDown! vs Raw is easily the best looking wrestling game ever. As far as gameplay, I don't know. Wrestling games are all really the same thing, just pick up your opponent and beat the crap out of him, so not much of a difference to me.

What I will say, however that SmackDown! vs Raw NEEDS to take note of from No Mercy is the character editing system. That is not only needed, but needed so desperately that I would gladly sacrifice the crappy story mode or any future DLC to get it.

Oh, and bring back the 100 man gauntlet match.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hangover going away...awesum


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

At half 10... must have been a good night


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Only got up an hour ago probably


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Trev is Inbetweeners on at 9 or 10 these days?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

On in eleven minutes at 10


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah ok, just wondered when it was likely to show up on the interweb.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Back in 78 I gave Chief Jay Strongbow a handjob


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

There really needs to be more awesome people on MSN.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

pretty dead thread


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No Mercy might be better for 2000 than SmackDown! vs Raw 2009 is for 2008/2009, but I would rather play the updated game. The graphics are not even CLOSE. SmackDown! vs Raw is easily the best looking wrestling game ever. As far as gameplay, I don't know. Wrestling games are all really the same thing, just pick up your opponent and beat the crap out of him, so not much of a difference to me.
> 
> What I will say, however that SmackDown! vs Raw NEEDS to take note of from No Mercy is the character editing system. That is not only needed, but needed so desperately that I would gladly sacrifice the crappy story mode or any future DLC to get it.
> 
> Oh, and bring back the 100 man gauntlet match.


Did you just compare No Mercy graphics to SVR graphics?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RPC said:


> Did you just compare No Mercy graphics to SVR graphics?


State the problem, and we'll go from there.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

That's two different generations of video games.

That's like comparing John Cena to Buddy Rogers


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao @ comparing anything to the greatness of WCW/NWO revenge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RPC said:


> That's two different generations of video games.
> 
> That's like comparing John Cena to Buddy Rogers


Yes, it is different generations, and I can say it's better, because it's updated.

Blu Ray and VHS have generational gaps, but that doesn't mean you can't tell which one of them clearly wins.

Comparing wrestlers is a far different subject because you can't update talent. it varies from person to person.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SDvR 09's graphics are terrible. They could have been done on the original xbox although obviously not upscaled to HD. They're a pathetic effort on THQ's part. In ten years WCW/NWO Revenge and No Mercy will hold up better. Gameplay wise it's really not even close.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't see how you got that, but w/e. I'm not really going to defend the game, since it is, after all, a wrestling game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't see how you got that, but w/e. I'm not really going to defend the game, since it is, after all, a wrestling game.


It could look like this:










Instead it looks like this:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is that pic from the new upcoming Fight Night game WCW?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh, yeah. I like them though. They have to make a game every year though, boxing doesn't....or at least, I don't think they do, so they probably limit what they do with everything to keep on schedule.

Or maybe not, but I think they do enough.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nah it's from Fight Night 3.

They might have had to do yearly releases before it got canceled and then revived again idk. Yearly releases is a stupid fucking idea to begin with though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

DEVISE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder what happened to him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He better wind up here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't think he knows WF exists :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wonder how he found us then..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brandon used to advertise on tons of other forums/annoy people on his msn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

o.

I just found something you ought to love when I was going through the new avatars.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

new avatars? I don't see any


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

i made kickass avatars for WR. I didn't even get the points i was offered for them :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

piece a shit


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

are we allowed to say wrestling realm now that its impossible to advertise a forum that doesnt exist?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> new avatars? I don't see any


They're not added into the user CP yet, they're being made as an ongoing process in this thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/451691-wrestling-forum-avatars.html

That's where I got my Austin one.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like to know exactly happened to WR. Pretty upset to see hostgator.com


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I didn't feel like it was worth it to continue the forum


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW closed it down because he decided it wasn't worth the monthly fee, or something.

EDIT ~ ~_~

I'd like to see it back but it ain't gonna happen, so I have to just stick to here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd like to see it back, but I'm not paying for it.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Makes sense


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why'd you buy it in the first place then? 

I'm sure you also could've found somebody else that would've taken it, but eh...w/e.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm just upset that I can't spam 'DRAKE' anymore


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I bought it b/c I wanted to see if I could turn it around. I don't think I succeeded.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

DRAKE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You gave it like 3 weeks... 

And in that time, everybody had a lot more fun than they did there under Brandon. I don't know what else you could ask for.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It was definitely funner then when Brandon owned it but it was actually less active. I thought I was going to get a little longer to decide but it didn't turn out that way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

agreed, it was pretty fun under your power. but then again, i'm not paying.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I miss the gimmicks dearly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tom Selleck's Moustache


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I enjoyed it. I'll still like it more than WF tbh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> It was definitely funner then when Brandon owned it but it was actually less active. I thought I was going to get a little longer to decide but it didn't turn out that way.


I didn't even notice how active the forum was, to be honest. I thought I was able to respond to a good number of things every day which is all I asked for. It wasn't going to really ever grow into a big forum so I'd say the fun was a more important factor than the activity, but whatever, I'm not the one who owned it, so...yeah. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I miss my CUSTOM MOUSTACHE userbar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Credit: Feech La Manna sad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EGame said:


> Credit: Feech La Manna sad


:happy:

Yeah, sucks that he isn't here. IDK why not, since there's like 10 thousand people on here who are still around after being banned multiple times.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

mendozaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The administration hates him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh. :-/

IDK, I'm kinda split on what to think. There are times when he's annoyed the piss out of me, but other times I've really enjoyed his involvement in the forum. His last run over on the non existant forum was fine. Very serious there, good posting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's funny because he annoys the piss out of people. You just have to take it when he annoys the piss out of you b/c he does it to everyone eventually


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I found him to be funny at times.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I had no problems with Cal, he was fun. 



Pyro™ said:


> WCW closed it down because he decided it wasn't worth the monthly fee, or something.
> 
> EDIT ~ ~_~
> 
> I'd like to see it back but it ain't gonna happen, so I have to just stick to here.


If I knew what the monthly payments were (and I could afford them), I have no problem helping out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I had no problems with Cal, he was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew what the monthly payments were (and I could afford them), I have no problem helping out.


I think I heard it was $10 a month or something. 

I'd mark if you bought it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Was P1 still banned there?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

lazer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

beam.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

WINGMAN


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kid.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I think I heard it was $10 a month or something.
> 
> I'd mark if you bought it.


That's not so bad. Even with the exchange rates, that's still only about $AUD16-17 which is alright. 

I'll think about it though as I have a mound of debt I need to clear :$



Josh said:


> Was P1 still banned there?


Not to my knowledge. I'm pretty sure he was around.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You have a lot better uses for 10 dollars a month aussie


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

How u been KIF?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bangin', you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> You have a lot better uses for 10 dollars a month aussie


Yeah I know, but if everyone wanted it back, I don't see the harm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You'd have to deal with brandon though and do you really want to do that?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

DANGEROUS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek I told you you were wrong about youtube sigs


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

sorry doesnt cut it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm very sorry. I was wrong.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Unbanning cal is a good way to say sorry


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It would, but we both know I can't do that, as much as I really want to because this place sucks without him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i'm in a hostile mood.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

why is that?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

anti-marks.

i've noticed something about 'legacies'.

when someone leaves early, or before their time....they build a huge legacy.

i see it a lot in sports. "if only he stayed healthy for his career, etc." 

Cali has a legacy built that would probably much be impossible to fill now on this forum. 

if i was him, i'd stay away and let my legacy grow.

edit: another eason why i'm hostile. i've been drinking a bit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

MY-KEY DAM-AAGE


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

HELLO PEOPLE


Troof = I suck balls at SF4


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I probably suck more. I'm great at Tekken tho .

booned have you got Prince's cover of "Creep" by Radiohead that you could upload? One of my friends told me he did it at a live set but I can't seem to find it on Youtube or anywhere


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Would muthafucking mark.

I sorry Gabe. All Japan. Kojima. Lariat. Laariat. Laaariat.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

IC said:


> I probably suck more. I'm great at Tekken tho .
> 
> booned have you got Prince's cover of "Creep" by Radiohead that you could upload? One of my friends told me he did it at a live set but I can't seem to find it on Youtube or anywhere


I probably do somewhere. Its hard to know every track on over 30 albums. I'll let you know


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

wat

thought you didn't watch wrestling these days?

Edit: Thanks mate


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ I don't. But I discovered the CM Punk/Samoa Joe shoot promo while shuffling thru my iTunes last night. Fucking hilarious shit tbh.

That bit was when Punk imitated Homicide and crank called Gabe (ROH booker at the time?) while driving to the All Japan show, telling him that he (Homicide) was going to stay in Puerto Rico and he'd have to pull out of the All Japan show. Haven't laughed so hard in ages.

---

When you were hear before.
Couldn't look you in the eye.
You're just like an angel.
Your skin makes me cry.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Still don't think any promo will top that Danielson/London one :lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Still don't think any promo will top that Danielson/London one :lmao


That was just total gold. Danielson giggling like a school girl when London calls himself 'The Dolphin Master' is just :lmao


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

http://pampelmoose.com/mspeaks/audio/Prince-Creep_(Radiohead_Cover).mp3

Managed to find it for yah IC. Have fun. Its quite good.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Legend, thanks a lot


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Still don't think any promo will top that Danielson/London one :lmao


Indeed, that promo was awesome.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

now i aint saying she a gold digger


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Industrial strength wood glue


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah...


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Stratus made me a Miley banner


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

scooby dooby do


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

josh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh-huh, much activity.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so much activity today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Silky.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Smooth


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Johnneh, my main man.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

tight


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's so Miley...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

tight snatch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope so


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Dead thread, tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats why I'm here


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao

Me too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually I'm here because I am bored.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Dereek - offical Thread killer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THREADGEND KILLER


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Gimmick infringement, imo. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No way.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Silence.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

echo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Come on come on come on come on now touch me, babe. Can't you see that I am not afraid?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry, I don't know that song.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Come gather around people, wherever you roam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> Come gather around people, wherever you roam.


Bob Dylan. I can't remember the song title though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> sorry, I don't know that song.


Listen to it, it's not possible to dislike The Doors.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

David said:


> Bob Dylan. I can't remember the song title though.


The times they are changing.

I've become a massive bob dylan fan lately.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Someone called?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BOO URNS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I certainely didn't.

but for the record, I do say "boo urns" in my everyday life.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BOO URNS

Well, someone called. I was enjoying a taco. Who needs their doorbell repairing?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My Homer is not a communist. He may be a liar, a pig, an idiot, a communist, but he is not a porn star.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Dyslexia....DUFFMAN, SECRET SHAME....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm upset you never contributed to the HANS MOLEMAN Appreciation Thread, Guyan.

This is still the greatest Simpsons moment ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homer is right, it does work on so many levels


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA > Man getting hit by football


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I need to get my gif of that happening up again really.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barney's movie had heart, but the football in the groin had a football in the groin.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> I'm upset you never contributed to the HANS MOLEMAN Appreciation Thread, Guyan.
> 
> This is still the greatest Simpsons moment ever.


PERHAPS YOU SHOULD LOOK AGAIN.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate all this terrorist business.
I used to love the days when you could look at an unattended bag on the tube and think,
'I'll fucking have that!'


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I have had it with these Monkey Fighting Snakes on this Monday to Friday Plane!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Seb said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I must have this shirt:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Little do you know the japanese says DEREK IS A ******


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No it doesn't. It's written in Katakana, and it would take more symbols than that to spell that out.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yo Pepper; if you there, the line up for tomorrows Fighting Talk ( Colin's Back )


Martin Kelner
Gary O'Reilly
Dean Holdsworth
AND the return of John Oliver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And i'm out


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Horrible line up.

Greg Brady > All


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Last.fm is charging me to listen to radio. 

Dude fuck that noise.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

MSN Convo said:


> Leigh (Thunderman) says:
> age?
> sammy says:
> me
> ...



*T-Man & Hawt Es keeping Kayfabe alive. 2009.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what is the context of this random conversation and why do you have 8 year olds in your sig


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Last.fm is charging me to listen to radio.
> 
> Dude fuck that noise.


Charging for radio, wtf? Bullshit. Reminds me of the Performing Rights Society tried to do a couple of years ago.

Is last.fm good? I've never really checked it out.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> what is the context of this random conversation and why do you have 8 year olds in your sig


Thats kinda the point.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IC said:


> Charging for radio, wtf? Bullshit. Reminds me of the Performing Rights Society tried to do a couple of years ago.
> 
> Is last.fm good? I've never really checked it out.


Yeah it's great for finding new music then sample it by radio to see if it suits your tastes. 

Only thing is, it's free for you becuase you're in the UK, they are giving it free to users in the US, UK, and Germany just not to the users in the other 192 countries that use it. 

It's laughable.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, sounds a bit like Spotify - a service that lets you browse music like iTunes and then listen via streaming (and I think you have to listen to an ad if you want to hear a whole album) - but it's only available in the UK, Sweden, Finland, Denmark, France & Spain.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I've heard good things about it, wish I could give it a go but nothing is ever available to people who live in Canada.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

'The Great' One


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

that wacky dwayne


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought I posted a comment 30 minutes ago..

Hello people I'm back with a new computer after my old one blew up, did I miss anything?



Truth: After watching Friday Night With Jonothan Ross I have decided Miley Cyrus is the most annoying person ever


Sure she wasn't as insane as Lady GaGa last week or as drunk as Jim Carrey was that time he did Karaoke on the show but dear god she just irritates me.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the rock forced himself upon miley cyrus


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Admirable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

do you like waffles?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Can understand it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I've been looking for you all night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

holy shit


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Life is something we do, MENDOZA s something we live.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Nice avy WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Do one thing for me... get Mendoza.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Live Forever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbdx0i-OeXs


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSh2s_lmthI


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the gif limits on this site piss me off


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Roll out the red carpet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

esp coming from a site where i can have a 300 x 300 6000000 byte avatar


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> esp coming from a site where i can have a 300 x 300 6000000 byte avatar


Take it up with VS. They are the ones who tell us what the limits are.

Hell, we were recently told that we can't let threads get over 5,000 posts because it apparently slows down the site.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

when we first got premium members the avatar limit was almost as big as the sig limit


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hahahaha


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Virtually non-existent.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

for the most part.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek's love life is virtually non-existant? BURN!

Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I need some ice for that burn. 

Not much, what are you up to?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got off work, getting burned by my own insults because they apply to me as well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sounds like a hell of a night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could have went out but I decided not too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I never go out late.


Except for late night Magic tournies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What if Liger wants to hit the town at 1 a.m.?

Anything exciting happen this week?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger mainly stays at home and watches movies. Lately he's been on this Michael Bay kick. He's watched Con Air like 50 times.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice kids.

Gone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bye KIF


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You can't leave KIF.

Con Air is one of Cage's acceptable movies.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Agreed. And he's not even that good in it.


edit- calling it a night myself. Have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Balls of Solid Steel


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Balls of unidentified meat and semen!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

BALLS OF STEEL


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Balls of unidentified meat and semen!


Erizzle is done to a turn.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LEXIE
Private Convo. o_o


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Okay  *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You look more confused then TST at a spelling bee.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* FUCK, I was almost done with a banner and PS had to freeze.  *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sucks for you.

Totally lost football today and i have fuck all money to go out. So i'm home having dinner with family and family friends. Oh joy


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

owned


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Going back to uni today


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

laughed for nearly a minute.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Nick, I should totally make you a counter-banner of McQueen's banner.  *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> laughed for nearly a minute.


:lmao



sXe Lexie said:


> * Nick, I should totally make you a counter-banner of McQueen's banner.  *


Your photoshop would prolly freeze.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I forgot to save it last time. :$ *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

XXXlexieXXX


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * I forgot to save it last time. :$ *


We all make mistakes, dear.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* :side: Not a simple one like that. :side: *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Did you learn from your mistake?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Nick, I should totally make you a counter-banner of McQueen's banner.  *


I don't care tbh. Besides you wouldn't make it good :side:



Josh said:


> laughed for nearly a minute.


:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey bump.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Dead thread, tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Perhaps.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Confirmed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:sad:...


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anybody like the new Lil' Wayne song, "Hot Revolver" ?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

crash, cash plz thx.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Isn't listening to anything by Lil' Wayne complete apathy?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Kanye West please.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Never heard of him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Killing this thread will be my objective today.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You're doing quite well...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tony


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

!!!!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

blahblah.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in love


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

lol that's awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is that GIF from the Smackdown intro vid Jason?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah. 

As for the avatars you wanted; your next on my request list. I just need to figure out where to find the footage for them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome man thanks .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JOHN MERCER omg


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*BOO URNS*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

am i still on commentary 4 the gfx ppvs?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

of course.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

awesome, when's the next one?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Deadline is in the first week of may. A week to 10 days after that.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

SKIIINNNERRRRRRRRR!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> SKIIINNNERRRRRRRRR!


LOL you just reminded me of something:

"Why is when I heard the word 'school' and the word 'explode' I immediately thought of the word SKINNERR!!!"


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just downloaded the Red Faction: Guerrilla demo. I heard it's pretty good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*sup babes?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No more Golden Girls.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: I believe this is the first Saturday night that I've been home sober at this time in about 4 years. That's less than an exaggeration than you may think, btw. Then again, you people know me well enough by now that I don't have to tell you that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much Andy.

How much were the Memphis & Mid South sets?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I payed $40 for each, but BigCal's selling exact copies for a good bit cheaper.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BigCal huh, hmmmm. He'd probably charge me double.

Need to finally get the Dick Murdoch and his new Stan Hansen stuff off IVP too.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hey andy, watching lakers tonight?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Minnesota Timberwolves is where its at JSL.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> BigCal huh, hmmmm. He'd probably charge me double.
> 
> Need to finally get the Dick Murdoch and his new Stan Hansen stuff off IVP too.


I watched Hansen/Williams from 9/1/90 yesterday for the first time. Pretty great despite being clipped in half. Also watched Misawa/Jumbo from the same show. Don't think I'd still call it the best singles match ever, but it's insanely awesome regardless. Jumbo's mind-numbingly great in it.



JSL said:


> hey andy, watching lakers tonight?


Think I'm gonna have to catch the replay tomorrow. Wound up with busted ribs when I was going for a lay-up earlier and all I can really be bothered doing is going to sleep now.

Lakers to take the next two, though. Hopefully.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Walks in*

You're both naked? oooooohhhh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Hansen/Williams wass the last thing I downloaded/watched before my computer pretty much exploded but I agree it was pretty bitchin.

Seb you ready for the mustashe ride?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The mustache ride?

I thought you said we were having a threesome with Kylie


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

This all sounds very fun, but I think I'm gonna go pop some pills and pass out in a puddle of my own saliva.

Remember and wrap it, Seb. Or at least pull out.

Peace.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seb said:


> The mustache ride?
> 
> I thought you said we were having a threesome with Kylie


Well that too.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen. Me. Green Man costumes.

Right now.

Truth: A cold has hit me. Stayed in the house for a day.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

dumbass


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AIW said:


> McQueen. Me. Green Man costumes.
> 
> Right now.
> 
> Truth: A cold has hit me. Stayed in the house for a day.


Only if you wear Saiyan Battle Armor over the greenman costume.

Actually i'd do the greenman if I had one.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Please. I will kick your ass so hard, your nose will bleed.

JSL, you might love this video of Red: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i308sX3C3PA I should watch some of 70's show tonight.

EDIT: Maybe McQueen on the Saiyan armor, maybe.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

k.

how are you btw? i never see you around..


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Have you joined the swarm with the Dolphin Master and American Dolphin IC?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Of course.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That shit was so fucking hilarious. They were so baked.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

^^ Good JSL. School just catches up more to me these days, so that's about one reason you won't see around all so much. Still I post on the forums some during sometimes in the week though, so I'm surprised you don't see me. 

Sorry for the wait. I'm lazy, bitches.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> That shit was so fucking hilarious. They were so baked.


Perhaps my favourite promo ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Indeed. 

You can't tell me you wasn't going to say that word later on, Derek.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AIW said:


> ^^ Good JSL. School just catches up more to me these days, so that's about one reason you won't see around all so much. Still I post on the forums some during sometimes in the week though, so I'm surprised you don't see me.
> 
> Sorry for the wait. I'm lazy, bitches.


laker game is starting :$ dumbass....

AIW, Vegeta > all tbh. Even Goku


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Most people think Goku was pretty lame JSL. It seems to be a general consensus.

Since JSL and AIW probably haven't already. Come on and join the Swarm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSh2s_lmthI

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I liked Goku, but Vegeta was obviously the man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DBZ fundamentally lacked Tien.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I liked Tien. But all the supporting cast were pretty useless in DBZ.

It's like "Oh shit! There's a new evil threat more powerful than Goku! And we are weak compared to Goku! WHY THE FUCK ARE WE HERE~?!!!!"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I disliked the fact it became the Super Saiyan show post Namek saga. Probably my biggest complaint about the show. Well that and Chi Chi in general.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chi Chi was terrible.

My favorite supporting character was Hercule. Out of all the characters, he was the one that reacted the way a regular person would.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: DBZ had some crazy kill scenes. Cell freaked out one of my cousins a little when they were younger when they saw this scene.






I can say to this day, I love it now because of that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, Cell drinking people with his tail was pretty weird.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

matter of fact is, Vegeta was the best character of that show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, Cell drinking people with his tail was pretty weird.


:bambam::admin::lickslips::table::hijacked::spam::sorry::roll::rip::nicethread::lol::kane::kiss::jerry::fu::happy::fire::crying::cookie::cool2::eh::cheers::ban::seeme::hb:agree::side::stupid::yum::faint::sex:angry::avit::topic::argh::$:lmao:bs::cussin::flip:evil::ns:frustrate:gun::banned::no::banplz::shocked::sad::cuss:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice Emoticons


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

y do we have a bam bam emote


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Because.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wrong fuckin answer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know why we have a Bam Bam emoticon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wrong answer again strike 2 motherfucker


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't give a fuck


how is that for an answer


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

because you said so?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dont get smart with me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Just saw one of my favourite ever scenes from the Simpsons.

It's the episode where Homer begs for money and buys Marge the diamond earrings and she's like:

"Are these Cubic Zirconia?"

"No."

"Cubic Diamondium?"

"No."

"Diamosphite zirconium?"

"Nope. Just plain DIAMONDS!"

It goes for longer than that and it's probably a wrong quote but I couldn't find the quote online


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That entire episode owns tbh so many awesome quotes.

Homer: Hey, I know you! We met in a police line-up!
Bum: Oh yeah! You know, number two and number four are an item now.
Homer: You don't need to tell me. I was number three.

Bart: What are you talking about?
Homer: When a woman says nothing's wrong that means everything's wrong. And when a woman says everything's wrong that means EVERYTHING's wrong. And when a woman says something's not funny, you better not laugh your ass off!

Groundskeeper Willie: It won't last. Brothers and sisters are natural enemies! Like Englishmen and Scots! Or Welshmen and Scots! Or Japanese and Scots! Or Scots and other Scots! Damn Scots! They ruined Scotland!

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- found out today that a guy I knew several years ago is now a journalist for the Associated Press in China. 

He's only a year older than me.

What the fuck am I doing with my life?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:lmao (at quotes)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- found out today that a guy I knew several years ago is now a journalist for the Associated Press in China.
> 
> He's only a year older than me.
> 
> What the fuck am I doing with my life?


You're not using the Super Mod tag to its fullest potential.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I already figured that out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- found out today that a guy I knew several years ago is now a journalist for the Associated Press in China.
> 
> He's only a year older than me.
> 
> What the fuck am I doing with my life?


Try watching the NFL draft and realizing that everyone getting drafted and signing 50 million dollar contracts is younger then you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good thing I don't care much for the NFL draft.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

good man


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I try.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> That entire episode owns tbh so many awesome quotes.
> 
> Homer: Hey, I know you! We met in a police line-up!
> Bum: Oh yeah! You know, number two and number four are an item now.
> ...


What about the bit where the two hobos are like "wanna make out" or something?

So funny.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Do something with it then.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

DAY N' NIGHT, TTT BE DEAD ALL DAY BUT NOT NIGHT. I COME IN HERE SOMETIMES DURING THE DAY BUT MOST THROUGH THE NIGHT. CHILLIN' 'N' SPAMMIN' ON WF ALL DAY N' NIGHT 

SPAMMIN' AT AT AT NIGHT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Es Aye said:


> DAY N' NIGHT, TTT BE DEAD ALL DAY BUT NOT NIGHT. I COME IN HERE SOMETIMES DURING THE DAY BUT MOST THROUGH THE NIGHT. CHILLIN' 'N' SPAMMIN' ON WF ALL DAY N' NIGHT
> 
> SPAMMIN' AT AT AT NIGHT.


I send you the link to Day 'n' Night and you do this shit. :/


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Day 'n Nite*

Get it right kids.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE LINK I HAVE A GIMMICK NOW I CAN USE IN TTT WHEN I POST DURING DAY N NIGHT


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

listen, um... i broke my back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Es. You seriously need to cut out the trolling.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

EGame said:


> Day 'n Nite*
> 
> Get it right kids.


Day 'n' Nite* :side:



Es Aye said:


> THANKS FOR THE LINK I HAVE A GIMMICK NOW I CAN USE IN TTT WHEN I POST DURING DAY N NIGHT


Um, yeah. No problem.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Es. You seriously need to cut out the trolling.


TRUTH: WHY YOU ALWAYS ON MY CASE ALL DAY N LIGHT? THIS IS WORDGAMES TROLLIN' IS ALLOWED ALL DAY N' NIGHT. IM ON HERE FOR LAUGHS SO PLZ DONT BAN ME THATS NOT RIGHT. IM ACTUALLY A NICE GUY DURING THE DAY ON HERE AND SOMETIMES THE NIGHT. 

JUST POSTIN AT AT AT NIGHT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Es Aye said:


> TRUTH: WHY YOU ALWAYS ON MY CASE ALL DAY N LIGHT? THIS IS WORDGAMES TROLLIN' IS ALLOWED ALL DAY N' NIGHT. IM ON HERE FOR LAUGHS SO PLZ DONT BAN ME THATS NOT RIGHT. IM ACTUALLY A NICE GUY DURING THE DAY ON HERE AND SOMETIMES THE NIGHT.
> 
> JUST POSTIN AT AT AT NIGHT


You're gonna have to cut the gimmick soon, y'know.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CAPSLOCK


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I WILL PROBABLY HAVE FORGOTTEN ABOUT IT WHEN I WAKE UP NEXT DAY AND GO TO SLEEP THE FOLLOWING NIGHT. TTT WAS ALREADY SORT OF DEAD WHEN I ENTERED SO ITS ALRIGHT. I WILL STOP NOW SINCE THIS HAS GOTTEN OLD FOR ME ITS A SHAME BUT ITS ALRIGHT, DAY N NIGHT TTT BE DEAD ALL DAY N NIGHT. 

AT AT AT NIGHT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Some people are just stupid.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The lonely queer finally stopped at night....

...At at at night.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Es changes his msn a lot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's disappointing when he acts like a transvestite and changes his name to Samantha.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

At least the chick is hot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Colt 45 & 2 Zig-Zags


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF said:


> Colt 45 & 2 Zig-Zags


baby that's all we need :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We can go to the park after dark

*Edit:* I killed it :sad:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That, in essence, makes you a complete and utter bastard. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

anyway....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> That, in essence, makes you a complete and utter bastard. :side:


:sad:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hugg'id'out.

What's up everybodie?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much. Es is flipping out on MSN because he thinks Headliner banned him or something like that. :lmao

What's up with you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tell The Truth Above You Thread


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Not much. Es is flipping out on MSN because he thinks Headliner banned him or something like that. :lmao
> 
> What's up with you?


Yeah, quite sad that he can't go without WF. He's a WF-starved child atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah Fuck. You.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Unbtil I get a job, I really could not survive without this place.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Es blocked? That shit sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> Unbtil I get a job, I really could not survive without this place.


I would be bored out of my mind if it were not for this wonderful establishment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i am bored out of my mind when posting here.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Until I get a blowjob, I really could not survive without this place.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> i am bored out of my mind when posting here.


True. :/


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Could be awhile EGame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wish being a moderator on a forum meant something in real life.

I mean, bitches don't exactly get wet when you tell them that you close threads.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Could be awhile EGame.


...



> I wish being a moderator on a forum meant something in real life.
> 
> I mean, bitches don't exactly get wet when you tell them that you close threads.


Telling them about banning powers would greatly increase success rate.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'll make sure to drop the line "You know, I can drop the ban hammer, but I'd like to show you a different kind of hammer."


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just tell them I can close them but I don't actually do it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's because your red bar is just for show at this point.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

At least you have a red/blue bar. :sad:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My hamster escaped and was trapped behind my dresser all day. FUCKING GREAT.











Yeah, I have a hamster. So what? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My little brother had a hamster.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hamster dance is so 1999


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I need an avatar of that :lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Hamster dance is so 1999


Good Times, 'innit


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

1999 was awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was in Junior High in '99. I hated Junior High.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dramatic Gopher, on the other hand, never gets old.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> I was in Junior High in '99. I hated Junior High.


my awkward phase was during those years.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Dramatic Gopher, on the other hand, never gets old.


True.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I am just at a lost as to what is happening here.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I had this song stuck in my head for 10 days after I watched that movie for the first time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I have gone 3 weeks without watching porn.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You should change your name to 'F69' then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

or former porn freak.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've gone..... 3 minutes


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PF69 said:


> I have gone 3 weeks without watching porn.


You better start living up to your name, man.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TBH, maybe I'm at a point were porn isn't a important part of my life anymore. Doesn't mean I won't watch it again. Eventually, I will watch it. But at this stage of my life, it's not a important part of my life.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow man, that's deep.
But that's the sorta shit you tell your missus, and not your eMates.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

porn's not a big part of my life at all.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Wow man, that's deep.
> But that's the sorta shit you tell your missus, and not your eMates.


I don't have a missus, Jimmy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Man this is some pretty awesome porn I'm watching atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy shit, I actually super glued 2 of my fingers together. This should be fun...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I hope you are having fun, EGame.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's going to be a beautiful thing PF, just beautiful.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I do hope it's beautiful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ugh... they just changed the main event of the house show I'm going to. Neither have been stellar, but I'm not a fan of what they said the new one is.

Cena vs. Big Show.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

PF69 said:


> I don't have a missus, Jimmy.


sadface

Tell Kylie then? *blush*



WWF said:


> Holy shit, I actually super glued 2 of my fingers together. This should be fun...


:lmao
That's so Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> ugh... they just changed the main event of the house show I'm going to. Neither have been stellar, but I'm not a fan of what they said the new one is.
> 
> Cena vs. Big Show.


Ultra Fail, TBH.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

What was the main event before, Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They had a really solid match on Raw before mania, but the last time we saw Cena he took on Umaga, and the match didn't exactly leave the crowd roaring. Hell, I saw plenty of people running to the doors as soon as the match was over, which I hadn't seen at a live show before.

The previous main event was Trips, Cena, and Batista vs. Legacy. Not great either.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll be back in a few.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Better then Cena vs Show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What was weird was that a couple of years a go we got Cena vs. Umaga as the main event, and it was awesome. Then we got the same match last year, but it was nowhere near as good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well its the Big Show. It's a big bad show tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The thing about the house shows I've been to is that the the undercard is usually god awful, but the main event can really make you feel like you got your money's worth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well it is just Boise Idaho. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Obviously not *Vincent K*thxbai *McMahon*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I should go to bed now, tbh.




But I won't...


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

...You Should :side:

Hello


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Legit how shit is the new Eminem song


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

S2H said:


> Legit how shit is the new Eminem song


True, true


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

I like it.

I'm going to an Australian WWE House Show in July. Really hope it turns out pretty good, will be my first wrestling event too.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

listening to the new Devil Wears Prada album.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Listening to nothing 

But wrapped that my team won today


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Listening to nothing
> 
> But wrapped that my team won today


In what, Rugby League? If you go for the Tigers I will smash you bro.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

~AF. said:


> I like it.
> 
> I'm going to an Australian WWE House Show in July. Really hope it turns out pretty good, will be my first wrestling event too.


How much did you pay for tickets?

Truth: 18 hours....sadface


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

18 hours until....?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Well its the Big Show. It's a big bad show tonight.


Yeaahhh, it's the Biiiig Shoooow...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

S2H said:


> In what, Rugby League? If you go for the Tigers I will smash you bro.


Fucking oath I go for the Tigers, so come smash me bro


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's a crappy time to be a Sharks supporter.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It'd be worse being an Eels supporter - better to lose by 8 than 32


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello Camper-inos

Truth: Moved house yesterday


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Camperinos??

Somebodies been watching Simpsons, and one of my fave episodes as well


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

TKOW said:


> Yeaahhh, it's the Biiiig Shoooow...


Crank It Up owns.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

bump.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Dead thread


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

say what you will about the tenets of national socialism dude at least it's an ethos


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup? .


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

nothing much, u?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching the NFL draft. Not sure why, though. I don't know any of these guys that are going in the 4th round. :/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- my head hurts.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Truth - dead thread


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

There is no turning back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-









Hybrid Dolphin


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That is truly a beautiful specimen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I really hope that's a dart or something coming out of it's rear fin.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

prob something else but what do I know ~_~


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You know nothing. That's what.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's a stinger. It's half bee, half dolphin.

JOIN THE SWARM!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

COOL.

That's one dangerous fuckin' Dolphin.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought it was a tiger-dolphin, actually. A bee-dolphin would make more sense given the stinger, though.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's crazy.



Crazily awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's crazier than crazy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

this should explain it


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

London looks like he wants something in his mouth right there...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

They must have pretty bad munchies...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

London is an idiot, and Danielson looks like a shepherd.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seb you need to get in my two-person pod.
.
.
.
.
.
(awkward pause).... Hello!

Anyways, anyone else been having problems with getting repeatedly logged out and you thread suscriptions not coming up when you do log on?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Two person pod?

Oh my........

lol @ thread subscriptions :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5N4Zw0c63c

That is why Simon Amstell owns and will be sorely missed.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> London is an idiot, and *Danielson looks like a shepherd*.


:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People still subscribe to threads?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you people not navigate through your User CP? Doesn't sound sane to me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah no shit. Its a pretty big pain in the ass to repeatedly log on and have all my stuff missing from my CP.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dead Thread :/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

yup...........


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hybrid Dolphin


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"American Dolphin" Bryan Danielson and "Dolphin Master" Paul London, tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice save with the Backlash Discussion Thread, Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't even notice that we didn't have a thread until 2 minutes before the PPV started.

Just makes the staff look bad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I know :lmao

You watching the PPV, Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I got a stream.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's free in the UK 

Hoping for a Big Dave heel turn. I expect Edge to get his third title reign this year as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fuck this ppv


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The card is pretty terrible, but i'm not complaining, it's free.

I expect all 3 World Titles (Well, 2 + the ECW Title) to change hands too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The opening match was really good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

someone explain this dolphin joke


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone wanna be my pod partner?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I will be your pod partner, "Mr. Dolphin" WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

If anyone has a working Backlash stream hook me up.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> If anyone has a working Backlash stream hook me up.


 me 2.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-multimedia/454617-official-backlash-streams-thread.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Holy shit look at John Conner now:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

didn't see that :$
thanks derek


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

thank you sir


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Future leader of the resistance my ass.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - wish I had a working stream for Backlash. Guess I'll just download it later tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah I really wanna see HHH and Shane and Batista against Legacy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

As soon as I posted the link to the streams, my stream died. The only one I could find is in Spanish.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Spanish? Hell I'll listen to Hugo and Carlos if it means it's not lagging.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's not.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

half my streams died and the other is laggy. The ending to Matt/Jeff sounded gay.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was pretty stupid.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i heard he got hogtied and started crying like a bitch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Was it Matt or Jeff crying?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spoiler



Matt.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

do you still want a stream derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I got another one.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.

I had completely forgotten Backlash was today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello Aussie. How are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Top o' the mornin' to yah.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hello Aussie. How are you?


I'm good thanks Derek, how are you? 

Backlash any good?



WWF said:


> Top o' the mornin' to yah.


And to you too mate. 



the king of kings said:


> Hey Aussie.


Hiya kings.  How are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Backlash was amazing. Really strong show from top to bottom.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Backlash definitely exceeded expecations. The main event was fantastic.

Hey Aussie


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Backlash equals PPV of the year so far.

It was much better then 'Mania.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

NWO was better.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No Way Out was better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe, but this was still a very strong show.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

In fact, No Way Out wasn't just better, it was miles better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Santina beating Beth makes this show the better show.

Truth- out for a while, hopefully this place doesn't go to hell while I'm gone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Santina/Beth/Khali segment was one of the worst things i've ever seen in wrestling.

I cringed throughout.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hiya kings.  How are you?


pretty good, backlash was pretty good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Backlash better than 'Mania? What is wrong with WWE nowadays?

Later, Derek.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Backlash was amazing. Really strong show from top to bottom.


Very nice. I really think I need to start catching up again. WWE sounds like it is more enjoyable to watch. 



Seb said:


> Backlash definitely exceeded expecations. The main event was fantastic.
> 
> Hey Aussie


Hi Seb, how are you?



Seb said:


> The Santina/Beth/Khali segment was one of the worst things i've ever seen in wrestling.
> 
> I cringed throughout.


I heard about Santino going in drag...but I'm afraid to ask what happened in this segment. :$


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor JR


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Seb, how are you?


Hey, i'm very, very tired. It's 4:30 in the morning here. How you doing? 



> I heard about Santino going in drag...but I'm afraid to ask what happened in this segment. :$


God, you don't wanna know - and yes, Santino was in drag. They even had Khali rip off 'her' bra and Santino ran around clutching his chest. It made me cringe.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I forgot about Santina. He end up kissing Khali?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

now i remember why i stopped watching WWE.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh the Khali Segment was saved by JR's face. little slobber knocker.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Backlash was pretty freakin' awesome I must say.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> Hey, i'm very, very tired. It's 4:30 in the morning here. How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> God, you don't wanna know - and yes, Santino was in drag. They even had Khali rip off 'her' bra and Santino ran around clutching his chest. It made me cringe.


Damn that's very late!! :$ I did that over the weekend and I was exhausted. I'm not too bad thanks. Just trying to get some work done. 

Ugh that sounds awful. I might just skip over that part if I download the ppv.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HYYYYYYYYBRID DOOOOOOOOLPHIN

Truth - Bored. Probably going to bed soon.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Join the Swarm


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up Jim?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey guys theres a donkey kong killscreen coming up if any of you are interested


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

its coming up right over there

donkey kong kill screen


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What's a donkey kong kill screen?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You've never seen King of Kong?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No


But I did see Paul Wright blow up John Cena.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

watch it

im not fuckin joking around either


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll check it out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dont lie to me :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not. I'm watching clips on YouTube. I'm watching the part with Mark Alipiger


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

watch the part about the donkey kong kill screen


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You mean this part:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah. You gotta watch the whole movie tho. That douchebag is trying to fuck up his record.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

>









tbh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll go see if they have it at my video store.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kinda bummed I didn't order Backlash given some reviews I've seen


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You missed John Cena getting blown up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A match that features Paul Wright chokeslamming someone off a stage and fireworks going off can't possibly be bad.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> What's up Jim?


Working, unfortunately *sadfacefrown*

How u?



Derek said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


His birthday. Bring Cake. German chocolate.



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> A match that features Paul Wright chokeslamming someone off a stage and fireworks going off can't possibly be bad.


I heard Matthew Hardy met his match in the form of packing tape.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'LL FUCK YOU TIL YOU LOVE ME, ******.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Mike Tyson is the only person I know who'd say he would fuck some guy and then call 'em a *** at the same time.

I wonder what that bastard has been doing as of late.

Truth: Might watch some of Backlash again to see Punk/Kane. Missed the match.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You ain't man enough to fuck with me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cena blowing up? He'll be fine by Raw tomorrow, I mean he recovered from a 'stab' wound in 2 months back in 2004 

Oh...Jimmy's doing work - as am I. A philosophy of teaching...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, he's supposed to be taking time off to film another movie.

Yes, Cena hasn't left wrestling for hollywood completely, but at least the Rock's movies are watchable.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a rare case, as I enjoyed the Marine and would enjoy 12 Rounds if I saw it. Might be the Cena-fan in me, may be the action fan in me.

Time-off? Oh, so like Summerslam we'll get another Cena return deal for the title?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know.

I find it funny that yesterday they changed the ads for the house show I'm going to by saying the main event will be Cena vs. Show for the title, and now Cena doesn't have the title and looks to be out for a while. I actually wouldn't be shocked if they changed the main event to Batista vs. Show.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

So how many people have they blown up/thrown of stage with fireworks etc. have they done in the last 12 months?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Cena blowing up? He'll be fine by Raw tomorrow, I mean he recovered from a 'stab' wound in 2 months back in 2004
> 
> Oh...Jimmy's doing work - as am I. A philosophy of teaching...


Yeah. Lame ass innit. 
tbh, I have to take somewhere near 3000 words of notes (that I finished at 3AM this morning btw) and condense that into 750 words of total, unimaginitive she-ite. Oh, and I'm 100 words in and I haven't even mentioned his name yet. Fucking excellent, mirit.



Derek said:


> Nah, he's supposed to be taking time off to film another movie.
> 
> Yes, Cena hasn't left wrestling for hollywood completely, but at least the Rock's movies are watchable.


Another one?! ffs.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm a rare case, as I enjoyed the Marine and would enjoy 12 Rounds if I saw it. Might be the Cena-fan in me, may be the action fan in me.
> 
> Time-off? Oh, so like Summerslam we'll get another Cena return deal for the title?


Watch decent movies plz.

Isn't Michaels supposed to come back around then as well?

Hi Kylie. Let's go sex up Victoria.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vince. Jeff. And now Cena.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

forgot about jeff, i was just thing about off stage.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice sig Derek 

Sup people.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

:sad: got an exam today


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie. Let's go sex up Victoria.


Hi Jimmy. Sounds good to me hun. Just tell me when. 



Derek said:


> Vince. Jeff. And now Cena.


You'd think they'd try something different.



IC said:


> :sad: got an exam today


Awww that sucks.  I'm sure you'll do great though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

IC said:


> :sad: got an exam today


Good luck! 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie. Let's go sex up Victoria.


Can I join in? :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I got a exam today also.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy. Sounds good to me hun. Just tell me when.


Hi Kylie. I thought it would. 5 minutes time.



Seb said:


> Can I join in? :side:


Migrate and we'll talk.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe... i'm already here :O


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awww that sucks.  I'm sure you'll do great though.


Thanks darling 



Seb said:


> Good luck!


Thanks mate, I might need it :argh:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Today, I went to cop a feel. 

Tribute to Jim Coptafeel.

Truth: School catches up with most as I also have go today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AIW~!, sup dude?

Good luck Noodles


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sex-a-thon in Victoria? Kylie...:no:

Lol Jimmy, a small little biographical report on a dude - pales in comparison to a 20+ page classroom management plan


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No good luck to me?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Sticksy. Not a lot, btw. Watched wrestling, sleep and soon school. The usual three in my life. 

Truth: It was warm as hell yesterday. So warm I had to turn on a fan in my bedroom here. Summer is soon catching up and I hate it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its coming to winter down here and i don't like it. Its fucking freezing in the morning and night (cold to me anyway) but its pretty warm in the middle of the day which is a pain


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join in? :side:


Maybe....



the king of kings said:


> I got a exam today also.


Good luck with your exam. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie. I thought it would. 5 minutes time.


Of course it would. You didn't even have to ask hun. 5 minutes is alright with me.



IC said:


> Thanks darling


You're very welcome.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

You're welcome mate. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sex-a-thon in Victoria? Kylie...:no:


Well I have to get my fun somehow. :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kylie still hasn't said hello to me yet. I'm sad now


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I rather switch with your weather then Sticksy. My fear of thunderstorms in spring/summer can never go away. It also doesn't help when my girlfriend tends to tease me about it. 

Aussie, wish me luck too. On not being lazy in school. ~__~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Good luck. 



Sticksy said:


> Kylie still hasn't said hello to me yet. I'm sad now


Awww I'm sowwy. I was busy blushing at your rep comment. 

Hello my dear, how are you?

Heading home gentlemen. Catch you all soon. <3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

off to take a shower and sleep bye guys.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Later KoK



AIW said:


> I rather switch with your weather then Sticksy. My fear of thunderstorms in spring/summer can never go away. It also doesn't help when my girlfriend tends to tease me about it.
> 
> Aussie, wish me luck too. On not being lazy in school. ~__~


:lmao Your girlfriend is awesome  I much prefer warm weather tbh. Not a fan of the humidity we get in summer though.



Aussie said:


> Awww I'm sowwy. I was busy blushing at your rep comment.
> 
> Hello my dear, how are you?
> 
> Heading home gentlemen. Catch you all soon. <3




Alright, my ankle is sore but nothing out of the ordinary.

See you later sweety


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seb said:


> Maybe... i'm already here :O


I mean't move to Aussieland.



AIW said:


> Today, I went to cop a feel.
> 
> Tribute to Jim Coptafeel.
> 
> Truth: School catches up with most as I also have go today.


I'm honoured.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sex-a-thon in Victoria? Kylie...:no:
> 
> Lol Jimmy, a small little biographical report on a dude - pales in comparison to a 20+ page classroom management plan


I bet yours is more interesting though.



Aussie said:


> Of course it would. You didn't even have to ask hun. 5 minutes is alright with me.


<3



Aussie said:


> Heading home gentlemen. Catch you all soon. <3


MSN as soon as you get home plz plz plz plz plz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy, did Mike PM you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Jimmy, did Mike PM you?


Nope.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

PM train came around...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

UFC game is awesome. Ground game is hard though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I made eye contact with Cheryl Cole last night _and_ she winked at me. I came.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I made eye contact with Cheryl Cole last night _and_ she winked at me. I came.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done, lowering the tone with garbage, good work


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

hahaha error.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I made eye contact with Cheryl Cole last night _and_ she winked at me. I came.


Oh my 

I'm seriuzly jeluz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

u should be SON


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I envy you Ben.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> u should be SON


You should have grabbed her, put her in a bag (Borat style) and fled into the parking lot before vegetable brains Ashley could react.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HIIIIII.

I'm happy that out of the 4 assignments handed in at uni, I've passed 2. 2 more results to come this week, hopefully 2 more passes/

Now, 4 assignments in 2 weeks. YIPEE.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I've had 5 exams so far this year Kenny, passed one (90% ) and failed 2 (30% and 40%) and am waiting on the results for the last 2 but i'm pretty sure it'll be 1 more pass and another fail


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

dont care


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I have exams at end of the semester, thank fuck, but still, scared shitless.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't have assignemnts mor most of my subjects, mostly exams. Like this Thursday, biomechanics exam worth 35% which is just as much as the final exam is worth


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think the majority of my marks come from assignments, with the end of semester exams covering about 35-40% of the total mark. 

My motivation is so on and off, find it hard to get into things sometimes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just subbed liddell, take that, you sob


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Let's have some fun this beat is sick, I wanna' take a ride on your disco stick.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I did an exam today, went ok I think.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I think the majority of my marks come from assignments, with the end of semester exams covering about 35-40% of the total mark.
> 
> My motivation is so on and off, find it hard to get into things sometimes.


Yeah, most of my marks are assignment based, only 2 exams for this semester.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben, you watching the Biggest Loser finale? If so then check out Meaghan if they show her again. She looks stunning


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, I am watching it. Meaghan is looking very stunning, so is Jodi 

Can't wait to see what Tiffany looks like, she's my pick to win :side:

Edit - :shocked: She looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fatties.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bob will smoke them tbh. He's legit half his size :shocked:

Meaghan looks better than Tiffany tbh. No questions


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol at the biggest loser


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wow, he lost more than my entire body,


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nick, Josh, the NRL Top 8 is a great place to be - I suggest you join us some time


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben, not being a c*nt is a great place to be. I suggest you join us some time


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

But being a c*nt is what I do best ;D


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

diora baird.

oh my.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Totally.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i likey.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

boobies


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

racks


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

boobs?! where?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the people at IGN who reviewed Backlash are idiots. They gave Cena/Edge the same rating as Christian/Swagger and Jericho/Steamboat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

i just got back my mid-term report card and am fuckin puzzled to say the least


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

good thing or bad thing?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh baby, don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Bad thing. 

I'm 10 percent over the course median for English, good.
I'm 2 percent over the course median for Writer's Craft, decent.
I'm 18 percent below the course medan for Food & Nutrition, WTF... It's my easiest class and I havent gotten a mark lower than 60 percent on anything. She didn't even show up today, or I would've asked her. IDK what to think atm.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

To top it off, an idiot(he's an idiot) in my class is getting an 89. I may murder her tomorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just make sure you destroy any evidence. And make up a convincing alibi.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

HBK and Batista Drunk Confrontation :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> HBK and Batista Drunk Confrontation :lmao


LOL Awesome.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello :cool2:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- my head hurts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is that an American Dolphin style "Hello" because you forgot the pause, or was it implied?

Derek is drunk?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You know I'm straightedge.

HAVE YOU JOINED THE SWARM?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like my explanation better.

Of course i've joined the swarm. I'm craving some more PWG just because of that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Have you seen the match where Davey Ricahrds breaks the ropes?

The last 5 minutes or so of that match is just hilarious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

At BOLA 2008? Yeah that was pretty awesome. I was getting bored with that match and then that happened. I'm really starting to like Kenny Omega, at least when he isn't using the Hadoken as a move. That I find to be really lame, but his pop-up German is a pretty awesome finisher.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dead. Very Dead.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No thanks to you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't help that nobody was online :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe. Or Maybe not.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

THE DOLPHIN MASTER


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I WANNA TAKE YOU FOR A RIDE


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I wonder if I said hi, would there be anyone here to reply. :$


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Kylie


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I got my first subscriber on YouTube.

:hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I wonder if I said hi, would there be anyone here to reply. :$


Hello Ms. Aussie. 



Derek said:


> Truth- I got my first subscriber on YouTube.
> 
> :hb


CONGRATS :cool2:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hellloooo everybody.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

JBLoser


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JayBeeLoser


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan




and WWF


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Christopher

iirc :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup? .


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> Christopher
> 
> iirc :$


You would indeed be correct. 



WWF said:


> Sup? .


Watching the Yankees _fail_ miserably. But that's what this whole weekend's been like. Yourself?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Yankees spending hundreds of millions of dollars in the off season really helped. :/

I'm just watching I Love Money. Pretty crap episode, so I'll probably listen to some music.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I wonder if I said hi, would there be anyone here to reply. :$


Hi Kylie


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> The Yankees spending hundreds of millions of dollars in the off season really helped. :/
> 
> I'm just watching I Love Money. Pretty crap episode, so I'll probably listen to some music.


Typical Yankees... :sad:

That's cool. I'm doing the same thing, minus I Love Money. I turned on the Hawks/Heat game.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hello


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IS MAHVEL BAYBEE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah, the greatness that is the NBA Playoffs. Wade's going to go off for 40+ and Miami will decimate Atlanta. 

I'm kinda disappointed in Orlando. Though, I believe the 76ers underachieved in the regular season. They have been playing great ball lately.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That they have.

Heat put on a run at the end of the first half. It was 44-25 in favor of the Hawks with a few minutes remaining in the first half, and now after a 19-2 run (that was probably attributed during that score) it's now 46-42 at the half, still in favor of the Hawks.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™ said:


> Hey Kylie


Hi Mike.  How are you?



Derek said:


> Truth- I got my first subscriber on YouTube.
> 
> :hb


Congratulations! 



WWF said:


> Hello Ms. Aussie.


Hey mate, how are you?



jbloser said:


> Hellloooo everybody.


Hiya!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I wonder if I said hi, would there be anyone here to reply. :$


.....hello there 

:$


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Hi Mike.  How are you?


Pretty Good, How are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hey mate, how are you?


I'm good. Bored, but good. How are you?



jbloser said:


> That they have.
> 
> Heat put on a run at the end of the first half. It was 44-25 in favor of the Hawks with a few minutes remaining in the first half, and now after a 19-2 run (that was probably attributed during that score) it's now 46-42 at the half, still in favor of the Hawks.


Maybe I should reconsider what I said about Wade :side:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hiya!!


Heya Aussie


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Mike.  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No hello for me :shocked:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> .....hello there
> 
> :$


Hi Seb.  How are you?



Stratus™ said:


> Pretty Good, How are you?


Not bad thanks Mike. Just busy this morning with work. 



WWF said:


> I'm good. Bored, but good. How are you?


Not too bad thank you.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not bad thanks Kylie. It's late, but i'm not as tired as yesterday. 

How's it going down under?

edit: Alex, how did your exam go?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

It went fine I think thanks mate, wasn't too hard.

You got any exams this summer?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nah, all done with that. Waiting until September when my college course starts (assuming I get in :argh.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome, I'm sure you'll get in fine (Y).


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> No hello for me :shocked:


Awww I'm sowwy. I didn't see you post Alex. 

<3?



Seb said:


> I'm not bad thanks Kylie. It's late, but i'm not as tired as yesterday.
> 
> How's it going down under?
> 
> edit: Alex, how did your exam go?


Well that's good, I'm glad to hear that. 

It's cold here. Winter hit far too early.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awww I'm sowwy. I didn't see you post Alex.
> 
> <3?
> 
> ...


Of course, how are you? 



McQueen said:


> What?


WHAT?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ERic McFlair?

(Y)



Aussie said:


> Well that's good, I'm glad to hear that.
> 
> It's cold here. Winter hit far too early.


We're getting lots of sunny days at the moment 

What do you work as, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> What?


TWIN!!  



IC said:


> Of course, how are you?


Not bad thanks, just about to grab some lunch. How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: My passport application went through. I'm happy. 

Sup people


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does that mean your coming to America Sticksy? Get out of my country asshole!

Twin!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> TWIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad thanks, just about to grab some lunch. How are you?


I'm fine thanks, especially since it's 24 time


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck no i'm not going to America. Heading to New Zealand in July. I'm stoked my parents are paying for it


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there a way to get 0 credits and have it stay there?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I knew you liked the fuck sheep Nick. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF said:


> Is there a way to get 0 credits and have it stay there?


An admin can cap it but it'll always show up as 25.00 i think.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, alright then. I'll ask David tomorrow. 

I'll have to give someone all of my points, though. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Points and rep. Thats what my life is all about.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah it's cool to have a low credit total these-days.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Meh, there's not much point in having them if you don't do anything with them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Points and rep. Thats what my life is all about.


Then it must really suck knowing i have more tha you in both :side:


I maintain my credit count in the hope of one day outbidding Medo for a banner :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Who is dat ******.

Legit looks like someone I used to go to school with.

G'Day btw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Copta how is the new DM album?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm saving all my points for that 30GB iPod I was promised.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


>


:lmao Can't believe Medo thought he could get away with pretending to be that guy 



IC said:


> I'm saving all my points for that 30GB iPod I was promised.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to start pretending i'm a celebrity too.

I'm Ben Affleck. Wait no, he sucks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Copta how is the new DM album?


It's really Exciter: Deux
Best Song: Wrong (Solid ballad-y/synthpop tune. Sort of like Personal Jesus)
Other Decent Songs: Perfect, Peace, In Sympathy, Little Soul

Buy it, rather than torrent it because the Audio quality makes the difference between me calling it shit and calling it decent.

Overall, I'd rate it somewhere in the middle of DM's efforts. Certainly not another Violator, Music for the Masses or Black Celebration, but better than most of their early shit.

Oh, and listen to each song 15x or more. They grow on you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WRONG!

I mean, ok i'll check it out. Maybe i'll get it this weekend, i'm broke till Thursday. I'm pretty dissipointed in the new U2 CD, especially since I accidently bought the overpriced special edition because I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I was listening to a pretty great remix of Wrong by Depeche Mode earlier.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> WRONG!
> 
> I mean, ok i'll check it out. Maybe i'll get it this weekend, i'm broke till Thursday. I'm pretty dissipointed in the new U2 CD, especially since I accidently bought the overpriced special edition because I wasn't paying attention.


(Y) Target had it for $9.99 (Normal edition)
I know this because they made a shitty tv advert using old footage from the Playing the Angel tour and tried to match it up to THE GAHAN singing 'Wrong'. It failed pretty hard. But the point stands...

I was disappointed with the new U2 Album as well. Biiiiig let down tbh.



IC said:


> I was listening to a pretty great remix of Wrong by Depeche Mode earlier.


The Thin White Dub/Duke one?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Remixed already?

I hope at the end of next season of 24 Jack makes a huge mistake and gets killed in a world ending chain of nuclear explosions. Then they can play Wrong during the end credits.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Taylor Swift or GTFO


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> (Y) Target had it for $9.99 (Normal edition)
> I know this because they made a shitty tv advert using old footage from the Playing the Angel tour and tried to match it up to THE GAHAN singing 'Wrong'. It failed pretty hard. But the point stands...
> 
> I was disappointed with the new U2 Album as well. Biiiiig let down tbh.
> ...


Nah it was a pretty heavy dubstep one by Caspa. Sounded awesome if you're into that sorta thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dave Gahan will "Gahan" Ms. Swift withing 15 minutes of her legally turning 18. Sorry AMP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

She's 19, tbs.

And I don't know who he is but I'll carve the fucking alphabet into his skin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought she was 16 or 17. :lmao


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Get with the times Eric


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> We're getting lots of sunny days at the moment
> 
> What do you work as, if you don't mind me asking?


Don't be mean. 

I work for an insurance broker.



Sticksy said:


> Truth: My passport application went through. I'm happy.
> 
> Sup people


Hi Nick. Off to seduce women in other countries then? 



McQueen said:


> Does that mean your coming to America Sticksy? Get out of my country asshole!
> 
> Twin!


I can come to America though right?

How are you Eric?



Sticksy said:


> Fuck no i'm not going to America. Heading to New Zealand in July. I'm stoked my parents are paying for it


Can't you pay for your own holiday like normal people? :$ 



McQueen said:


> I knew you liked the fuck sheep Nick. I'm not surprised.


:lmao



Sticksy said:


> I maintain my credit count in the hope of one day outbidding Medo for a banner :side:


Keep dreaming cause it'll never happen. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> G'Day btw.


Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Remixed already?
> 
> I hope at the end of next season of 24 Jack makes a huge mistake and gets killed in a world ending chain of nuclear explosions. Then they can play Wrong during the end credits.


Yeah. They had 4 or 5 remixes on the 'Wrong' single. There's another one on the Deluxe Edition I think...

:lmao - That would be epic.



IC said:


> Nah it was a pretty heavy dubstep one by Caspa. Sounded awesome if you're into that sorta thing.


Sweet



AMPLine4Life said:


> She's 19, tbs.
> 
> And I don't know who he is but I'll carve the fucking alphabet into his skin.


:lmao



IC said:


> Get with the times Eric


Eric and I are still living in the 90's


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure i'm stuck in 1978 with skinny young Jumbo Tsuruta and Van Halen playing on my recond player melting my brain.

Aussie you can _come_ anywhere. Ok not my slyist comment but it works.

And i'm sorry if I don't know how old Taylor Swift is I just know I would.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> And i'm sorry if I don't know how old Taylor Swift is I just know I would.


As would I, tbh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad you have your priorities straight then.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Taylor Swift or GTFO


love you amp



Aussie said:


> Hi Nick. Off to seduce women in other countries then?
> 
> Can't you pay for your own holiday like normal people? :$


Family holiday tbh. Not going to try and pull a Kiwi chick knowing my parents are ridiculously close by 

Hey, you're just jealous


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Forever & Always Nick


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what is tbs


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ To Be Swift I believe.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Taylor Swift or GTFO


Hello dear. 



McQueen said:


> Aussie you can _come_ anywhere. Ok not my slyist comment but it works.


It's alright, you still come off as sly to me. 



Sticksy said:


> Family holiday tbh. Not going to try and pull a Kiwi chick knowing my parents are ridiculously close by
> 
> Hey, you're just jealous


Sure you won't.... 

Yes I am.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later folks!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You realise that you can take the Tigers thing out of your sig now Kylie? 

Later McQueer


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek! You will face the _Submission Through Fear!_

Ok now i'm leaving.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Derek, sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much, just relaxing


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Hybrid Dolphin*​


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HYBRID DOLPHIN


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Later folks!


Awww you're going. 

Bye Twin <3



Derek said:


> Truth- here.


Hi. 



Sticksy said:


> You realise that you can take the Tigers thing out of your sig now Kylie?
> 
> Later McQueer


Yes I know, but I don't have anything to replace it. I think I need to find a pic of something. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

aussie aussie aussie sup sup sup


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: The Mendoza episode of The Simpsons was just on T.V.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Yes I know, but I don't have anything to replace it. I think I need to find a pic of something. :$


Not that hard to find something


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Simpsons have sucked for like, 10 years now.:sad: Still one of my favorite shows of all time tho.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Simpsons have sucked for like, 10 years now.:sad: Still one of my favorite shows of all time tho.


To me, the show died when Matt Groening left.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Over here the network that airs all the new episodes is advertising the SHIT out of the newest episode.

"The event 20 years in the making... The Simpsons NEW opening credits... In WIDESCREEN!"

Seems a little unnecessary to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought the show was suppose to be cancelled like every season for the last five years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I thought the show was suppose to be cancelled like every season for the last five years.


Me too, but I guess it gets good enough ratings to stick around. Hell, King of the Hill is just enind this season and I haven' watched a new episode of that show in years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What season did Groening leave?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd rather they end it on a nice round number like 20.

I hope 24 goes for 24 seasons.

Seriously.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't remember what season, but I'm pretty sure he left to make Futurama, so it would have been around '99.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Never liked Futurama.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I liked the TV show but the direct to DVD movies they've made are terrible, imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I watched the Simpsons' episode where Homer is a truck driver. That episode owns.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> aussie aussie aussie sup sup sup


Best chant ever. 

Just getting through the usual stuff at work. How about you?



Derek said:


> Hai there


How are you?



Sticksy said:


> Not that hard to find something


You're right and I've changed it.  

Just been a busy day at work so I had forgotten to change it. 



Evolution said:


> Over here the network that airs all the new episodes is advertising the SHIT out of the newest episode.
> 
> "The event 20 years in the making... The Simpsons NEW opening credits... In WIDESCREEN!"
> 
> Seems a little unnecessary to me.


Isn't 10 axing The Simpsons?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Behind the Laughter is one of my favourites.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

King of the Hill is better then everything except the first few Simpsons seaons


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aussie said:


> How are you?


I'm great. Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Isn't 10 axing The Simpsons?


Is it?

It would surprise me if they did. Ten really need some decent shows these days.

I swear they'll fold within the next twelve months.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> King of the Hill is better then everything except the first few Simpsons seaons


i'd put simpsons 1-9 up against pretty any show.

i like king of the hill...but not nearly as much as Simpsons/Family Guy/South Park/Futurama.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> King of the Hill is better then everything except the first few Simpsons seaons


Wasn't a big fan of King of the Hill. It was alright but it's not something I had to watch all the time. 



Derek said:


> I'm great. Hope things are going well for you.


Glad to hear. Things are fine here thank you. 



Evolution said:


> Is it?
> 
> It would surprise me if they did. Ten really need some decent shows these days.
> 
> I swear they'll fold within the next twelve months.


Here: http://news.ninemsn.com.au/entertainment/806605/ten-refuses-to-deny-simpsons-being-axed


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Good News! My xbox is back
Bad News! The c***s reset all my settings. It took me for-fucking-ever to custom configure the net settings on here.
Lameass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- calling it a night a bit early. Laterzzzzz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good News! My xbox is back
> Bad News! The c***s reset all my settings. It took me for-fucking-ever to custom configure the net settings on here.
> Lameass.


Look on the brightside, at least you have it back hun. 



Derek said:


> Truth- calling it a night a bit early. Laterzzzzz.


See ya Derek.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i'm pretty direction less in this thread w/o derek


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I shall attempt to make ammends...for all of 5 minutes before I head off to uni.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> i'm pretty direction less in this thread w/o derek


Lucky for you I'm having a hard time falling asleep.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awww sorry to hear that Derek. 

I do have to ask you though....what on earth is a Hybrid Dolphin? :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This will explain it:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth - Kylie has more good looking guys in her sig than anyone else on WF. Book it. 


chick-a-tah*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have the most Dolphintastic sig, tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> I have the most Dolphintastic sig, tbh.


*You absolutely do! *Foley thumbs up!*


I have more Miranda Lambert in my sig than anyone else. 





Chick-a-tah*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek I don't have working sound on my work computer. :$ Is that the promo where they're both high on crack talking about joining the swarm?



LadyCroft said:


> *Truth - Kylie has more good looking guys in her sig than anyone else on WF. Book it.
> 
> 
> chick-a-tah*


Sabrina these are the men that are closest to my heart.  Come to Australia and I'll take you to a game for a much better look at them. 

But all the perving and heart pounding aside, how are you hun?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kylie, I'm doing good, thank you so much for asking. How the heck are you?

And if you took me to a game with all of those hunks present, you and I may end up getting arrested for assault. *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and my sig has a team that hasn't won in a 100 years...ah..I just died alil inside


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, thats the one.

London talks about seeing Dolphins in the Ocean and forming a pod of his own, a 2 person pod. They say that the fans need to join the swarm and make buzzing sounds. Danielson tells his opponents that they are going to sting them like a.... Dolphin. London says that it is a hybrid Dolphin from the isle of Dr. Moreau.

And they are both high when talking about this. Danielson cracks several times.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My team hasn't won in 18 and a half years, Robert. *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *My team hasn't won in 18 and a half years, Robert. *


true..but the did take 2 out of 3 from mine...I have no idea why there doing this bad to start usually they fold in the playoffs


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay, calling it a night for real this time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Derek said:


> Okay, calling it a night for real this time.





PSH, you know you can't resist staying. Come now... 





LadyCroft said:


> *You absolutely do! *Foley thumbs up!*
> 
> 
> I have more Miranda Lambert in my sig than anyone else.
> ...




Indeed. Alas, I'm too lazy to start putting sigs in my profile. I'm probably one of the more active picless/sigless people around.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kylie, I'm doing good, thank you so much for asking. How the heck are you?
> 
> And if you took me to a game with all of those hunks present, you and I may end up getting arrested for assault. *


I'm glad you're well.  I've good thank you, especially considering I have 15 minutes of work left. 

You're probably right, but it's more fun that way. I don't want to get arrested by myself. 



Evilerk said:


> and my sig has a team that hasn't won in a 100 years...ah..I just died alil inside


100 years?? Ouch!



Derek said:


> Yes, thats the one.
> 
> London talks about seeing Dolphins in the Ocean and forming a pod of his own, a 2 person pod. They say that the fans need to join the swarm and make buzzing sounds. Danielson tells his opponents that they are going to sting them like a.... Dolphin. London says that it is a hybrid Dolphin from the isle of Dr. Moreau.
> 
> And they are both high when talking about this. Danielson cracks several times.


Ah of course. I saw the promo when someone posted it up a few days ago. I didn't even click that your sig was referring to that.  

I thought they were, they didn't look or sound like the lights were on upstairs. 

EDIT - Goodnight Derek.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

[QUOTE=Aussie



100 years?? Ouch!


Yes you could say that:crying:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm a Braves fan and even I want to see the Chicago Cubs win one.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I don't think I could handle my team not having a premiership in 100 years. Having to wait 17 years for the premiership they won last year was hard enough. :$


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and the thing about it is they been making the playoff for a few years now..but they just can't get it going there


*still blames Bartman*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well you never know, their year may come around soon.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Just saw the new Fast and the Furious. Was okay.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that if the cubs won the world series the world would implode.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> I have the most Dolphintastic sig, tbh.


I have a pretty "Dolphin"-tastic sig tbh :side:



Derek said:


> Yes, thats the one.
> 
> London talks about seeing Dolphins in the Ocean and forming a pod of his own, a 2 person pod. They say that the fans need to join the swarm and make buzzing sounds. Danielson tells his opponents that they are going to sting them like a.... Dolphin. London says that it is a hybrid Dolphin from the isle of Dr. Moreau.
> 
> And they are both high when talking about this. Danielson cracks several times.


It is the promo that has revived a touch of my wrestling love 



Aussie said:


> I don't think I could handle my team not having a premiership in 100 years. Having to wait 17 years for the premiership they won last year was hard enough. :$


Waiting from 96 to last year was enough for me 


Sup people


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

HELLO


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Waiting from 96 to last year was enough for me
> 
> 
> Sup people


At the expense of my broken heart.... 














Well to be honest, it was a tiny little crack in my heart since I was still on a high over the Hawks premiership. 



IC said:


> HELLO


HI ALEX!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HAIII.

Sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday, Kylie.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> At the expense of my broken heart....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KYLIE!~

How are you this fine day?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> At the expense of my broken heart....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not our fault that we were completely dominant in winning 40-0


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai sup


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I bai nup


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy and Ben. 



King Kenny said:


> HAIII.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday, Kylie.


That's alright Kenny, don't worry about it. I'm sorry I missed your call. I would have answered and kept you on loudspeaker while I was driving but the rain was so hard I could barely see in front of me so I didn't want to risk having an accident. 

How are you dear?



IC said:


> KYLIE!~
> 
> How are you this fine day?


I'm very cold tonight.  How are you?



Sticksy said:


> Not our fault that we were completely dominant in winning 40-0


Nick, read my post again....especially the parts where I said it only made a small crack in my heart and I was still on a high about the Hawks' win.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie darling. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm fine thank you honey. I'm about to pop in next door for a drink and a game of Monopoly. 

How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm fine thank you honey. I'm about to pop in next door for a drink and a game of Monopoly.
> 
> How are you?


Well aren't you lucky 

I'm....booooooooooooooOOOOOoOOOOOoO00()oooo000ooooOooored.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awwww 

Come over to Melbourne and I'll get rid of your boredom. Monopoly fixes everything.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

JIM!

Private convo :|


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww
> 
> Come over to Melbourne and I'll get rid of your boredom. Monopoly fixes everything.


Sounds fantastic. When are you free?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> JIM!
> 
> Private convo :|


dinner O-O


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I'm about to head off but I'm free later on tonight, or anytime after that.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Go back to school tomorrow (N)

Sup


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy and Ben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that , it's kinda miserable weather here too. But I have to stay in and work so I guess it doesn't matter. Hope you have a fun night tho


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's pretty cold at the moment.

It's good!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lights will guide you home
and ignite your bones
and I will try
to fix you.

Truth: I'm with ya on that Evo. I crave the cold. Pretty sure I was a polar bear in a past life.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's great. Except for mornings.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I love everything about it. Nothing gets me keener for a day at work or whatever than walking outside to the car and getting hit with cold air. It always seems so much cleaner than summer for some reason.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cold-air is pretty nice in the morning, just needs some warm parts in the day and I'd be fine :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Haven't been on for a couple of days....hello


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Haven't been on for a couple of days....hello


Hey, sup?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I like warm days with a good breeze.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I like the sun, everything is nicer in the sun.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you hiding somewhere behind those eyes?
I just freeze everytime you see through me and it's all over you
Electric Blue


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone You Knew But You've Hardly Met


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Oh Oh* Straight down
*Oh Oh* Down town
*Oh Oh* Straight down

The argument of God continues
In this house
All of stand and point our fingers
At the ground


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:gun:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

May Your Beer And Chin Always Be Held High

going to bed, got school tomorrow, sucks.

bye.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

bye..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai again ;D


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

I just future endevoured someone in their leaving card


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My god @ the rack of TST's sig slut


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That party last night was awfully crazy i wish we'd taped it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> My god @ the rack of TST's sig slut


...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> That party last night was awfully crazy i wish we'd taped it.


I danced my ass off and had this one girl completely naked


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

That's what you get when you JOIN THE SWARM.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Bring cake - German chocolate.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I saw some dolphins, swimming around in a pod. And i realised, i need a pod.... a two person pod. Say hello to my pod partner


:side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hello. That was good.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Drank my drink and smoked my weed


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Bryan Danielson, The American Dragon, American Dolphin. And Paul London. The Dolphin Master.
We are innovative, and we want something new from the fans of PWG.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

STRAIGHT EDGE JIMBOCOPTA could never cut a promo like that


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy isn't straightedge. Have you forgot his addiction to sleeping pills Noodles?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Of course not . But I know he still likes to claim he is.

And that's why he'll never be a dolphin master.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

And he'll never join the swarm


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Being sXe really is a waste of Uni life Jim :sad:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty much.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> STRAIGHT EDGE JIMBOCOPTA could never cut a promo like that


STRAIGHT EDGE JIMBOCOPTA as a potential name change?



IC said:


> Being sXe really is a waste of Uni life Jim :sad:


I appreciate the concern


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Switchy~!, sup dude?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

~!!!!!!!!Sticksy

Just waiting to eat lunch, you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nm, just listening to some music and talking to some people on msn


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Can't wait to come back full time.

me miss you guys dearly


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I need you like a heart needs a beat
Like a cow needs teets.
Like Copta needs cliche
Like Sydney needs gay's.

:side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I wish I could get into your copta rof and show you the city of my heart. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I just put a hole through my shorts.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Any room?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Any room?


In my pants? Sure, because I just inadvertantly punctured a hole the size of Boris Johnson's charisma in my pants.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Any room?


There's always room in the middle for you big guy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Brotha.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Pretty massive hole

HYBRID DOLPHIN~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Passed my senior project and now have the requirements to graduate HS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

grats.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah Switch, I'm slightly confused about what you meant about the size of that header...

Do you want it to be wider so it fits with the main white background of the forum page? Or something else.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Why is my avatar not working


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: Finally have a job after an 8 month absence....


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I created it, save as a gif, inside the limits, and when i upload it it's a still image


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea what the problem is.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

ffs.

Like, my fav gif.

Ah well, back to Top Gear av and i'll make it into a sig.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Upload on www.imageshack.us and follow the steps and it'll work 3dee


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

i upload on photobucket which normally works 

No worries, i just made a better sig out of it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

shut up seb

hai


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

WHEN I ARRIVE I, I BRING THE FIRE


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

LET IT ROCK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Coincidence I am listening to that song right now?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Eerie coincidence, I believe.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SPLASH!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

such a great song


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Man I hate working.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I only ever listen to two songs, Let It Rock, and Waterfalls by TLC.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should listen to better stuff.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Damn Waterfalls was out of left field. Good Job G. 

I'm really into 'Somewhere I Belong' by Linkin Park right now, and have perfected my HOEDOWN THROWDOWN but don't tell anybody about that.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Song I'm listening to now freaks me out, but in the most awesome way possible.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wtf Derek? Waterfalls is an anthem.



Certs said:


> Damn Waterfalls was out of left field. Good Job G.
> 
> I'm really into 'Somewhere I Belong' by Linkin Park right now, and have perfected my HOEDOWN THROWDOWN but don't tell anybody about that.


omg....'The Great'






Boom clap
Boom de clap de clap
Boom boom clap
Boom de clap de clap
Boom boom clap
Boom de clap de clap
Boom boom clap
Boom de clap de clap


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually I'm the last person to criticize music tastes. I have a very narrow taste in music, tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh and I forgot to mention Torn by Natalie Imbruglia.

I would marry her.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Good taste in dolphins tho tbf.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Pop it lock it polka dot it countrify and hip hop it, throw your hawk in the sky move side to side, jump to the left, stick it, GLIIIIIIDE

Zig Zag touch the floor shuffle in diagonal, when the drum hits hands on your hips. One foot it, 180 twsit and then a, zig zig- slip slide. Lean it left clap 3 times. Shake it out head to toe, throw it all together thats how we roll. 

That was all off the top of my head of course, now all of you need to get to learnin you something.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IC said:


> Good taste in dolphins tho tbf.


True.

I've been listening to the Terminator Salvation remix of "The day the whole world went away" by Nine Inch Nails.

I'm not a very angry person, but most of the songs on my MP3 player that aren't japanese wrestler's themes are angry or somewhat depressing songs.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Certs said:


> Pop it lock it polka dot it countrify and hip hop it, throw your hawk in the sky move side to side, jump to the left, stick it, GLIIIIIIDE
> 
> Zig Zag touch the floor shuffle in diagonal, when the drum hits hands on your hips. One foot it, 180 twsit and then a, zig zig- slip slide. Lean it left clap 3 times. Shake it out head to toe, throw it all together thats how we roll.
> 
> That was all off the top of my head of course, now all of you need to get to learnin you something.































































































































































'The Great' HOEDOWN THROWDOWN 

I'm going to be practicing this all day.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

EGame said:


> 'The Great' HOEDOWN THROWDOWN
> 
> I'm going to be practicing this all day.


All day? That shit took me a week! Good luck though


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7190322-post2.html

the****utic


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you sir.

I've already got some experience from the original music video that I've managed to watch about 200 times now.







So hopefully that gives me a good start. 



TheManWithThePlan said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7190322-post2.html
> 
> 
> 
> the****utic


KobeLakers = THERAPIST


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

wow.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

grapist


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

hey


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth - Mama tried.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithTheLazer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lazer


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

seems I have a flood day..no work for me today..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

beam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

FUCK THE KNICKS


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> FUCK THE KNICKS


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

OH HE'S SO PRINGLES


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

where ya curley mustache at


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello, TTT'ers.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 74 seconds.

wat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Is it wrong that im on here in a lecture? Also is it wrong that im paying no attention and instead, checking out the chick a few rows ahead?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What's the lecture about?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The subject is human physiology A, topic atm is cardiovascular physiology.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm here when I should be studying for exams so you're ok


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah. Anyway, im out. Later


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

sup..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello again Kylie


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Kylie 

What's up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™;7193010 said:


> Hello again Kylie


Hi Mike.  How are you?



IC said:


> Hey Kylie
> 
> What's up?


Hi Alex. 

Not much...I'm half asleep. :$ How about you?

EDIT - WCW


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im ok just trying to get over a cold, you?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

anything good going people?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Mike.  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much either, trying to sleep. Got another exam tomorrow so I'd rather put it off :$.



Es Aye said:


> anything good going people?


Not really :|


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Es Aye said:


> anything good going people?


Nope, not really :/

You?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™ said:


> Im ok just trying to get over a cold, you?


Aww sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon.  

I'm alright thanks, it's very cold here though. :$



IC said:


> Not much either, trying to sleep. Got another exam tomorrow so I'd rather put it off :$.


Trying to put off the exam or sleep?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The end of the SmackDown! spoilers are crazy. It's like one big clusterfuck.


Spoiler: End of SmackDown!



Punk and Edge have a non-title match. Punk wins via GTS. Punk then cashes in MITB since he won. Umaga comes out and attacks Punk; Jeff Hardy comes out and attacks Edge. Punk's title match is ruled a no contest and he leaves with the briefcase.

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Russo like booking there.

Morning All.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Jim.

Lol @ the guy who tried to make his cock bigger and it's all numb now. What a dumbfuck. :lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hiya.

wait..waaaa?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Some guy on here tried to make his cock bigger. Now it's all numb, and the first place he comes is a Wrestling Forum for some advice. :lmao

Check the Anything section.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.

UsuallysympatheticCopta is unsympathetic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He actually broke his cock. I don't really envy him at this moment in time...


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

He has a hardon which is a plus though :/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jelquing#Jelqing_and_clamping

Knock yourself out, Mark.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WWF enjoys...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisting


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The bellows looks stimulating.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Silent Duck. I like the name.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol numb cock


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

the bee sting one looks like a lot of fun


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's been an extremely boring day. :/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

concurrence.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much. Got home a little while ago.

Smackdown sounds.... interesting.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I read Morrison got a pop - gotta love MSG crowds.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sup TtT.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey yo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sup Greg.

Whatcha up to?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello...

...Goodbye. I'm off to bed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Sup Greg.
> 
> Whatcha up to?


Hey Mike.

Just trying to catch up on wrestling - I'm like 3 weeks behind.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey Mike and TLK


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey man. What's new?

Oh and Mike, I figured you might be interested in the fact that I'm going to be at the next UFC event - I think 97? 98? idk whichever one takes place like a month from now. Vegas, baby!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> Hey Mike.
> 
> Just trying to catch up on wrestling - I'm like 3 weeks behind.


JOHN CENA IS DIED


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!

And HHH apparently?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

John Cena died!?

Details. Linky.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> Hey man. What's new?
> 
> Oh and Mike, I figured you might be interested in the fact that I'm going to be at the next UFC event - I think 97? 98? idk whichever one takes place like a month from now. Vegas, baby!


Not much.

And its UFC 98 next up. Lucky asshole. Hoping that they come down here one day


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Oh and Mike, I figured you might be interested in the fact that I'm going to be at the next UFC event - I think 97? 98? idk whichever one takes place like a month from now. Vegas, baby!


(Y).

UFC 98. Not the best card on paper...but luckily for you, you don't judge a show on paper. Could be spectacular. Hopefully you enjoy it. Should be a blast. I'm waiting for Amp/Brute to move to Las Vegas, so I can use their room and not have to get a hotel. I'd love to see an UFC show in Las Vegas.

*jealous*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao WRIGHT IS THE MAN

Yeah, 98 then. Should be awesome. I don't think our seats are all that great, but they were expensive and it's fucking Vegas so it'll be a blast regardless.

edit - yeah I'm excited. I'm a casual fan so yeah like you said I'm not too big a judge of the card on paper. I'm just going because of the location and I've never been to one before.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

That's awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao @ the 911 call



Mikey Damage said:


> (Y).
> 
> UFC 98. Not the best card on paper...but luckily for you, you don't judge a show on paper. Could be spectacular. Hopefully you enjoy it. Should be a blast. I'm waiting for Amp/Brute to move to Las Vegas, so I can use their room and not have to get a hotel. I'd love to see an UFC show in Las Vegas.
> 
> *jealous*


I'd like to see a UFC show no matter where it was tbh


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WTF


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking idiots in sports section.

and when did london and danielson became best friends forever?

edit: :lmao

you want us to come over and shoot her?

(silence)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

REading on Backlash.

Seems like the Last man Standing match was awesome. It got 4.5 snowflakes on 411mania.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't think it was THAT good, but really good nonetheless.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It was.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Did they botch the HHH/RKO ending at Backlash? Or was that intentional?

Looks like we got ourselves a HHH heel turn coming, as well.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah the guy fucked up :lmao

Yeah HHH heel turn or fuck off


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lol.

loser ring bell guy.

is RKO a tweener, or is he still a heel?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Heel I think but gets cheered in most places.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah he'sa heel, and i think Batista will turn,not HHH.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple H is the one that NEEDS to turn heel though. Batista just returned, so he's fine for a bit. H is way too stale to remain a face.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

tweener-esque.

I've started to watch more rasslin recently, but it's still tough to get back into with the UFC/MMA and all. The fake shit vs the real shit is a tough fight for rasslin to win.

though, i do like edge holding a title.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a 9-time champ somehow :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never been into UFC. just not my thing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Edge is a 9-time champ already?

I remember back in the day, how the IWC was clamoring for him to get his title finally.

And then I remember how he won his first title, and the next few days afterward there was an explosion of Edge sig/avys. 

That was like 2 weeks ago. Dayum. 9 titles.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah 9 title reigns in just over 3 years. HHH might be a little upset that Edge is catching up so quickly.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm heading out so take care Mike. ttysoon.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

None of his reigns have been over 2 months though. Maybe his second one but i'm not sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

PEACE~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He held the title from December 07 to April 08. Thats closer to 4 months.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Odd. Derek leaves, Greg shows up.

Greg leaves, Derek shows up.

I'm onto you're game, Dereg. I'm telling Rajah! :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

We are both on right now. Explain that.


edit- he just left.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Derek said:


> We are both on right now. Explain that.
> 
> 
> edit- he just left.


Communism.

Yeah.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Who wanna bet Edge wins the title 2 more times this year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I really could see it happening.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

probably.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm an advocate of late night krispy kreme runs


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Seeing as Mike's here, COME ON ARSENAL~!, beat ManU thanks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm an advocate of late night krispy kreme runs


holy shit, that reminds me.

are you sitting down?

Krispy Kreme is expected to go bankrupt in 2009.

*pours one out*



King Kenny said:


> Truth: Seeing as Mike's here, COME ON ARSENAL~!, beat ManU thanks.


I'm hoping we do~! But, due to our shitty backilne, we'll get molested.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena's last 2 title reigns were pretty short as well I think.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm an advocate of late night krispy kreme runs


Anybody who isn't is a communist.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm an advocate of late night krispy kreme runs


I'm a advocate of anytime i feel like it Krispy Kreme runs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> holy shit, that reminds me.
> 
> are you sitting down?
> 
> ...


Yeah true. My mate who goes for Arsenal believes you'll be setting up a 4-5-1 at OT, and I'd believe him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do you know how many calories are in a single Krispy Kreme? *looks for crying smiley**


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. Wenger will probably setup like a bitch.

I'd go for the throat on the road, but that's just me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Do you know how many calories are in a single Krispy Kreme? *looks for crying smiley*


hey. you fucked up (ECW! ECW! ECW!).

where's your purple font?

and also. who cares. it just goes straight to your ass, anyway.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Damn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not me. my stomach hurts.

possible flu.

possible swine flu. :shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do you know how many calories are in a single Krispy Kreme? *looks for crying smiley**


That's why I don't eat them.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> not me. my stomach hurts.
> 
> possible flu.
> 
> possible swine flu. :shocked:


Those masks don't work and you can really contract it by eating a BLT. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do you know how many calories are in a single Krispy Kreme? *looks for crying smiley**


That's why the "everything in moderation" diet was made.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah. i'm not getting a mask.

i do have the hand sanitizer gel, thuogh. use that about once every half hour when i'm at work.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> yeah. i'm not getting a mask.
> 
> i do have the hand sanitizer gel, thuogh. use that about once every half hour when i'm at work.


I'm not even going to worry about it, I highly doubt it'll be the next pandemic.

Just something else for them to scare us with.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do you know how many calories are in a single Krispy Kreme? *looks for crying smiley**


idc im starving


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My friends brother was in a class where some kid had it. they had to disinfect the whole school. I heard it's only really deadly if your old or young. other then that it'll knock you on your ass for a day or two.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

its only deadly if youre mexican


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Are you guys talking about that swine flu?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I read on Yahoo that the masks don't really work.

But I don't have to worry because I make a point of interacting with as few people as I possibly can.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents....and Sabrina. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Do you know how many calories are in a single Krispy Kreme? *looks for crying smiley**


I can only imagine. I gave them up a long time ago. 



Mikey Damage said:


> not me. my stomach hurts.
> 
> possible flu.
> 
> possible swine flu. :shocked:


Awww are you still feeling sick Mike?  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hello gents....and Sabrina.


Hey Kylie, long time no see.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Swine Flu is in Australia now. What are the symptoms?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ Josh all I know is that they're flu like symptoms. If you're not sure, you're probably best to talk to your doctor. Won't hurt to ask.

Hi Troy. It has been a while.  How are you?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Josh said:


> Swine Flu is in Australia now. What are the symptoms?


Similar to a normal flu. Muscle aches, high fever, cough, sore throat, diarrhea and stuff like that.



> Hi Troy. It has been a while. How are you?


I'm okay, just back from vacationing in Niagara Falls last week. How's life been treating you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You can get it and think it's normal flu and recover and never even know


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmm, sucks.

damn mexicans


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Even if you had your flu shot (regular) already, it wouldn't stop this strain from infecting from what I've read.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

2Slick said:


> I'm okay, just back from vacationing in Niagara Falls last week. How's life been treating you?


Lucky thing! Hope you had a great trip. 

Life has been good thank you. Got myself a new car last month (not by choice unfortunately haha), but other than that not much else. Just spending my time working so I can pay it off....wait and I'm saying life has been good?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Lucky thing! Hope you had a great trip.
> 
> Life has been good thank you. Got myself a new car last month (not by choice unfortunately haha), but other than that not much else. Just spending my time working so I can pay it off....wait and I'm saying life has been good?


It was fun, but it's my luck that I had to choose a time when it was raining almost the entire time. No matter, I made due with spending much of my time with my butt planted on a stool in front of some of the slot machines and some blackjack in the casino. 

Uh oh, hope you didn't get into a wreck... or did the engine die on it or something?

You still have your youth, life is definitely good.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

2Slick said:


> It was fun, but it's my luck that I had to choose a time when it was raining almost the entire time. No matter, I made due with spending much of my time with my butt planted on a stool in front of some of the slot machines and some blackjack in the casino.
> 
> Uh oh, hope you didn't get into a wreck... or did the engine die on it or something?
> 
> You still have your youth, life is definitely good.


Awww damn! At least you still made the most of your trip which is something. Hopefully luck was on your side. 

No car accidents or anything like that. The car was a lemon and if it wasn't one thing it was another. Last straw came when it kept dying on me (6 times in about 2 weeks). Some connections or cables or something were screwed up. Died on me when I had to run my dad to the hospital about 6 weeks ago! So I didn't have much of a choice when I went to a few mechanics and they all told me it wasn't worth fixing. :$

Well that's true...although I don't like the idea of turning 25 in a few months. 

Anyway it's home time for me...and it's freezing outside!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Awww damn! At least you still made the most of your trip which is something. Hopefully luck was on your side.
> 
> No car accidents or anything like that. The car was a lemon and if it wasn't one thing it was another. Last straw came when it kept dying on me (6 times in about 2 weeks). Some connections or cables or something were screwed up. Died on me when I had to run my dad to the hospital about 6 weeks ago! So I didn't have much of a choice when I went to a few mechanics and they all told me it wasn't worth fixing. :$
> 
> Well that's true...although I don't like the idea of turning 25 in a few months.


Luck wasn't on my side while in Niagara, but did hit a jackpot at another casino not too far from me, won a little over a thousand bucks. 

Good, glad it wasn't an accident. The only types of lemons I like are the ones used to make lemonade, that sucks, sorry to hear about that. Hopefully this one you have runs you smoothly with no problems. Hope your dad is okay as well.

I don't even want to think about next January. :kane:

K, we'll have to catch up some more later on. Great seeing ya again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm turning 19 in 5 months...


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I'm turning 19 in 5 months...


Ooh, I better buy you some hair dye before it's too late! :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

2Slick said:


> Luck wasn't on my side while in Niagara, but did hit a jackpot at another casino not too far from me, won a little over a thousand bucks.
> 
> Good, glad it wasn't an accident. The only types of lemons I like are the ones used to make lemonade, that sucks, sorry to hear about that. Hopefully this one you have runs you smoothly with no problems. Hope your dad is okay as well.
> 
> ...


That's great, congratulations! Send some of that luck down this way please. I need a little to pull me out of debt. :$

Well so far this one has been incredible. It's quiet, good on fuel and just runs so well. Only downfall was the price but not much I could do about that. Dad is much better thank you. He had the same problems that had him in hospital before Christmas but it wasn't as bad as then which was great. Spent a week in hospital and 2 weeks at home recovering.

Just enjoy the warm weather you will have over the next few months. 

You too Troy.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I had a grey hair the other day actually.

I left it in. It adds depth to my look.

:side:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I had a grey hair the other day actually.
> 
> I left it in. It adds depth to my look.
> 
> :side:


Strangely enough, I have yet to get my first one. 



> That's great, congratulations! Send some of that luck down this way please. I need a little to pull me out of debt.


Do you take cash or credit?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Give it time. Give it time. You kids and your coloured hair...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

2Slick said:


> Do you take cash or credit?


Either. I'm not fussed. 



Evolution said:


> Give it time. Give it time. You kids and your coloured hair...


I haven't seen my original hair colour for a long time.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Either. I'm not fussed.


I wonder how much it would cost me to send two dollars via Western Union.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Probably about $20. But look on the brightside, with the exchange rate the way it is, I'll get about $3 out of it.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Probably about $20. But look on the brightside, with the exchange rate the way it is, I'll get about $3 out of it.


You might be able to get a Happy Meal with that if you're lucky. 

Speaking of food (If you can call it that), whatcha having for din din?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Happy Meals here are close to $5 so I wouldn't be able to get one. 

Looks like Chicken and vegetables tonight as she's serving it now. I guess that's my queue to head off. Take care Troy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai sup


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Ben, sup?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much noodles, just organising my costume for tomorrow night and watching some Master Chef show


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Costume for what?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Costume for a party I'm going to tomorrow night, the theme is Heroes and Villains, and I've customised my own hero :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Ben, if your costume isn't as a member from KISS I'm going to spam your inbox with links to the Depeche Mode German ad.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm watching the newest episode of 24.

It's *bold*.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They aren't a superhero or villain 

Mine is a modified ninja with a cape :side:

I was going to go as Darth Vader, but the mask was a little dodgy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: Totally dissected a toad today in physiology. So my fun fact for today is.... A toad's heart will beat for a surprisingly long time after its been removed from the body


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Truth: Totally dissected a toad today in physiology. So my fun fact for today is.... A toad's heart will beat for a surprisingly long time after its been removed from the body


Interesting fact.

I've dissected a pig and a cat in class before but never a toad. I don't have any fun facts.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I dissected a lambs heart in high school science once.

That's about as cool as I got though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, pretty fun class tbh. Had to make an incision, the lung would pop out and we had to look at it through a microscope. Same kinda thing with the bladder and also with the mesentary. Then we had to slice its femoral artery to observe haemodilation or w/e in the ateries, veins & capillaries in the mesentary before finally removing its heart to kill it. Had to be kept anesthesitized throughout


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I dissected a cow's heart 

A cat??? Explain..


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> They aren't a superhero or villain
> 
> Mine is a modified ninja with a cape :side:
> 
> I was going to go as Darth Vader, but the mask was a little dodgy


That's debatable. Pretty sure KISS were superhero's at some point in time. 

And since when have Ninja's needed capes 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I dissected a cow's heart
> 
> A cat??? Explain..


Sheeps heart once...and a fish.
That was fun. I took a scalpel to the eye and gauged it out. Most fun I've ever had in biol.

Most people got queezy when we had to do the sheep's heart. Pussy's :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a modified ninja, not an actual ninja, hence the word *modified*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> A cat??? Explain..


It was pretty much just like the pig but it needed to be skinned from the neck down first. The pig was small, about the same size as the cat.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Throughout primary and high school i also had to dissect a sheep's lung, cow heart, bull's eye, rat, sheep's kidney, lamb's brain. Pretty sure thats it


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Listening to the new Placebo song, is good.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> Listening to the new Placebo song, is good.


Oooooh Linky linky?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> It's a modified ninja, not an actual ninja, hence the word *modified*


It's still, in essence, a ninja. :side:
The cape would only slow it down. Or maybe the it wants you to think that as it pulls out your skull and beats you to death with it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

http://rapidshare.com/files/217786560/Placebbo_Batle.rar


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

<3...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

COPYRIGHT~!~


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

STALKER


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Double See Double.


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tonight... in a 3D cinema!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i wonder if Team 3D will be in that Cinema?!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I was just listening to the Miley Cyrus interview with that Jonathan Ross dude. It's entertaining.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

That's an awesome avy btw


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks man. How's life?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott Hall owns.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Scott Hall Conquers the Galaxy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Scott Hall is the Galaxy.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Kevin Nash is Uranus


lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

X-Pac is Pluto?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

hello :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

HHH is earth.

edit- wtf is t4 is changing into?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm wide awake and I can see the perfect sky is torn.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Shawn michaels is..BLACK HOLE!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

ballsax

srsly, If I had known it would turn into that I wouldn't have said he's a galaxy :/

Led the Blind lead the Blind lead the Blind lead the Blind. It's my time. It's my time...*whistles*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank fuck you changed your avy Jimmy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Thank fuck you changed your avy Jimmy.


Yeah, it was pretty horrid.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

It was indeed Jimm-ay :side:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

EGame said:


> I'm wide awake and I can see the perfect sky is torn.


You're a little late; this is how I feel. :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I danced my face off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How does one dance ones face off?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

idk but Asher Roth did it so I did it also. He's the fuckin man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

fair enough.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

He's great. You should listen to Roth Boys. He mentions Ric Flair in it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

In case you're wondering, when he breaks out of the ice sculpture he says "Ice to see you"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lol..


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*On his new CD he mentions Razor Ramon and Shawn Michaels in two separate songs. lol*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome. What songs? I might have to get that CD.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey there spammers...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*in the inside covers of most Black Label Society CD's Zakk Wylde thanks some wrestlers like Stone Cold and DDP. I once marked when Edge did a promo with a BLS t shirt. *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm not a spammer. I'm a KING!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I don't believe in spam, unless it's between two pieces of bread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth - Pain is weakness leaving the body. ---- Yeah it's not obvious my dad is a football coach. *


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Losing hair is an inevitable fact of aging. Good thing I'm still young. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- a bald head is a million times cooler than a comb-over. *


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- a bald head is a million times cooler than a comb-over. *


I have way too much hair to be bald and to do a comb-over.

Maybe in 5 years.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think bald heads are absolutely sexy. Especially when it's combined with a badass look.  *


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I think the last time I had anywhere near a bald head was when I shaved my head over ten years ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've shaved my head a couple of times. I look like Shrek.

But considering that I am going bald, I'm probably going to be doing it more often.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd probably shave my head. 

Find out soon enough


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a pea head, i'd look stupid bald. Lucky i still have my beautiful ginger locks.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth: Yep.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I marked for a Tony comment in my facebook status


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I did it just for you.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I enjoyed it 

I also enjoy how Dolph gets angrier as you Gif continues


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HEEEEEEYOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

THE DOLPHIN THAT STINGS!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up, people?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I fucking love you Tony.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I love.... lamp


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DOLPH IS SHORT FOR DOLPHIN.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

O RLY?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

loud noises


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SPLASH!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I <3 u all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, there's already a "Member Love Game" Thread. No need for another.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Guerrilla Warfare


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I fuckin <3 u all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT DID I SAY?!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

HYBRID DOLPH ZIGGLER


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good question, Derek.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

We're the ones who made you


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nailin' Palin


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hello


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

nice ass.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I really need to get that word blocked for everybody but me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Iwilldestroyyou


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Isn't the Hybrid Dolphin cute.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Explain the hybrid dolphin shit.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Paul + Brian + weed = Hybrid Dolphin, right?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pretty much Pepper.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hybrid Dolphin =


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian/Bryan
whatever


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:lmao that's so funny and awesome


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to bed.

Enjoy the rest of your day guys...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

later

Lost and South Park tonight. :happy:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's no new South Park episodes till like October. :sad:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seriously? The pirate one was the last of the season?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's their mid-season break, I do believe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That blows.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Holy ass ownage.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man that sucks. I was looking forward to it tonight.

edit J MERCE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Supwitchu?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

nm man just chillin like a villain. u?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Same same, finished EXAMS today. Have to wait till tomorrow to celebrate tho .


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey everyone.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

THIS FEELS A BIT LIKE THE REALM


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

IN SOME WAYS I WOULD AGREE


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

wanna be my pod partner?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

depends what would I need to do


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lol



jbloser said:


> depends what would I need to do


go to page 495 and watch the youtube vid


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao 

Perhaps.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

THE****UTIC TREATMENT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up people?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Howdy~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Seb, how are you? 



WWF said:


> What's up people?


Not much happening. Just trying to find some work to do and I'm freezing. :$

How about you?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Aussie!

I'm feeling good thanks. Just listening to some Podcasts.

How you doin'?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Seb, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watching some TV. I'm freezing as well. :/


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> Hey Aussie!
> 
> I'm feeling good thanks. Just listening to some Podcasts.
> 
> How you doin'?


That's good, I'm glad you're well. 

I'm good thanks. Getting frustrated with our computer system though. Damn thing keeps crashing out while I'm in the middle of my quotes. 



WWF said:


> Just watching some TV. I'm freezing as well. :/


I figured it'd be warmer weather over there. It's about 6 celcius here (40F if that helps).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well yeah, it is pretty warm over here in Florida. I'm just cold because my computer is right under the AC vent.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hi people


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

therapist


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Still half asleep...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

T.G.I.F.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Join the swarm.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

MAUI WOWIE~


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

shut up es aye


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Ownage™;7197163 said:


> Join the swarm.


buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hai not nice seb dont make me cut you oldstyle boi k/?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

COPTAFEEL, I need a few simple graphics done.

Will you help me out? :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Went to my local video store and saw that they've put out some of the episodes of the X-Men cartoon from the 90's out on DVD. I just got done watching 6 episodes and I'm not even done with the first disc.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Evenly Screwd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

John 'The Great' Mercer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty much owns.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Eveny Screwd 



So anything interesting happen today people?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I played Street Fighter. Hows that for interesting


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seb said:


> COPTAFEEL, I need a few simple graphics done.
> 
> Will you help me out? :$


Over the weekend, mate. 
Got a lot of shit to do first.



Es Aye said:


> *Eveny Screwd
> 
> 
> 
> So anything interesting happen today people?


I'm leaving for uni in an hour :/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Eveny?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

John Mercer said:


> Pretty much owns.


nice ego

d/w jimbob i'll ask someone else.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.mybabyname.com/baby-name-full-detail/eveny/59665/1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pruane OWNS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, he's going to die a virgin.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I HAVE A SEXY BLACK CONTROLLER.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

the face of a champion


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He doesn't look like he's old enough to vote, so why the hell would he care about politics?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A man of the people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

he's Canadian sadly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice to see he appreciates the greatest film ever made.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> Well yeah, it is pretty warm over here in Florida. I'm just cold because my computer is right under the AC vent.


Lucky thing. I need heat please. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Still half asleep...


Well wake up dear.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Would you go for Pruane if you got the chance, Aussie?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Suck on that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just cooked myself dinner. Teriayki steak with rice. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth - The Shinedown acoustic cover of Simple Man friggin rules.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

hey sabrina


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I agree with Sabrina, havn't heard it in a while though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HACKSAW JIM DUGGAN.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Seb! How are ya? 

KoK I've been listening to this song on a daily basis for the last few days.  That and Come on Get Higher *live version* by Sugarland *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Taylor Swift or GTFO


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm swell, thanks. How about you?

Back to Dark Orchid I see :O


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth - The Shinedown acoustic cover of Simple Man friggin rules.*


I like that cover as well.

Holy crap its AMP.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm about to fall asleep 

cya TTT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Later, Es.

Truth - So I swam with a Hybrid Dolphin earlier...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Uh. Yeah. It's me. Or the ghost/corpse of me. 

Sup Derek?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have a picture of Miranda Lambert in my sig, Ampline's last name is Lambert.... coincidence? 


I think not.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Uh. Yeah. It's me. Or the ghost/corpse of me.
> 
> Sup Derek?


Not much, just watching last night's Daily Show.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well wake up dear.


It's very hard to want to get out of bed when you're coming down with a cold :sad:




will94 said:


> Truth - Just cooked myself dinner. Teriayki steak with rice. Fucking awesome.


Fucking excellence.



WWF said:


> HACKSAW JIM DUGGAN.


HOOOOOOOOOOOO



WWF said:


> Later, Es.
> 
> Truth - So I swam with a Hybrid Dolphin earlier...


Lucky bastard.



LadyCroft said:


> *I have a picture of Miranda Lambert in my sig, Ampline's last name is Lambert.... coincidence?
> 
> 
> I think not.*


AMP did want his daughter to be a singer.
TIMEMASHEEN~!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FUCK hybrid dolphin


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> FUCK hybrid dolphin


 x 5665


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jk


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ok


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

What is hybrid dolphin a hybrid of?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> AMP did want his daughter to be a singer.
> TIMEMASHEEN~!


Nay. My daughter (Taylor) will be a singer. 

I went to McDonalds today and saw you got a KIDZ BOP CD with a happy meal. I almost got a happy meal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Part Dolphin, part Bee.

JOIN THE SWARM!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

will94 said:


> What is hybrid dolphin a hybrid of?


Dolphin + Bee = Hybrid Dolphin.

Notice the stinger coming out of the hole in it's tail fin.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nay. My daughter (Taylor) will be a singer.
> 
> I went to McDonalds today and saw you got a KIDZ BOP CD with a happy meal. I almost got a happy meal.


u shud hav.

Beats drinking tea the rest of the world hasn't heard of/denies exists.

truth: Buzzzzzzzzz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My little brother got one of those Kidz Bop CDs in a Happy Meal. It owns. Hard. I enjoy hearing 8 year old kids sing crappy songs.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I went to McDonalds today and saw you got a KIDZ BOP CD with a happy meal. I almost got a happy meal.


That's disturbing that you would like to hear 9 year olds sing popular songs instead of the actual songs themselves.

Although, Happy Meals are quite awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

what the fuck is wrong with it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> That's disturbing that you would like to hear 9 year olds sing popular songs instead of the actual songs themselves.
> 
> Although, Happy Meals are quite awesome.


I like to look at it this way:

I'm gonna butcher the original version while singing in my car. So I might as well add another element and butcher a butchered version sung by kids of the original version.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWF said:


> what the fuck is wrong with it?


8 year olds singing Sugar Ray's "Fly" that's what. 8 year olds butchering some awesome songs over the years. 

Fuck Kidz Bop.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That and its just pedotastic. Even more than AMP's sig.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.kidzbop.com/video/95579/music-/Stronger.html

The kid owns. Nuff Said.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Can you expect anything more from AMP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aw come on. Everyone in my sig is 16 or older. Tell Jimmy to make PLH and everyone in my sig will be 19.

I'm just waiting for KIDZ RAP. I need 8 year olds rapping Lil Wayne lyrics.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't care what you people say, the girl on the far left is 12.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah she's 16. and Taylor's 19.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't believe you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selena_Gomez

16. Good enough for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ya. She does look pretty damn young. I'm not gonna argue that one. 

Next sig is gonna own though and you cocksuckers (I say that lovingly) can't call me a pedo once it's done. Although you probably will.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

first chick
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selena_Gomez

Taylor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taylor_Swift

I mean for fucks sake she is older then me

Edit-WWF beat me to it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It might have something to do with the fact that everybody under the age of 18 looks 12 to me.

And I will never stop calling you a pedo, AMP. <3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol @ Selena's page in comparison to Taylor's.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> Would you go for Pruane if you got the chance, Aussie?






LadyCroft said:


> *Truth - The Shinedown acoustic cover of Simple Man friggin rules.*


Hi Sabrina.  

I can't recall ever hearing that song before. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Taylor Swift or GTFO


Hello dear.  



Jim Coptafeel said:


> It's very hard to want to get out of bed when you're coming down with a cold :sad:


Awww sorry to hear that.  Maybe you should stay in bed then. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> I went to McDonalds today and saw you got a KIDZ BOP CD with a happy meal. I almost got a happy meal.


What stopped you from getting one?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm out. Goodbye.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Feel little sick, may have Tonsillitis again. Have a tutorial at Uni today which I don't want to go to, but I have to. Get an essay back, and its a compulsory class, I also dispise my teacher.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> It might have something to do with the fact that everybody under the age of 18 looks 12 to me.
> 
> And I will never stop calling you a pedo, AMP. <3


See. Miley looks a lot older than 16 to me. Maybe I'm just trying to justify everything though.

Awwww. I expect nothing less from you Derek. <3



Aussie said:


> Hello dear.
> 
> What stopped you from getting one?


AUSSIE~! Sup?

I'm not sure really. If I had a time machine, maybe I'd do it differently.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Cryme Tyme is not entertaining.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

black thumbs down


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> Yeah, I'm out. Goodbye.


See ya mate. 



King Kenny said:


> Truth: Feel little sick, may have Tonsillitis again. Have a tutorial at Uni today which I don't want to go to, but I have to. Get an essay back, and its a compulsory class, I also dispise my teacher.


 

Doesn't sound like you're having a good day Kenny. I hope you feel better soon. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> AUSSIE~! Sup?
> 
> I'm not sure really. If I had a time machine, maybe I'd do it differently.


Not much, just working and freezing my butt off. :$ How about you?

Sub-conscience telling you it wasn't a good idea perhaps?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

King Kenny has swine flu


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd be embarrassed if I got sick from a pig.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth-Lead singer of Shinedown can sing really well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'd be embarrassed if I got sick from a pig.


Egypt had 300,000 pigs slaughtered today. They don't seem to understand.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Not much, just working and freezing my butt off. :$ How about you?
> 
> Sub-conscience telling you it wasn't a good idea perhaps?


Turn the heat up. And I'm just chillin.

I ended up getting 2 cheeseburgers, 2 fries, and a tea for 5.30 or somethin. I think 2 happy meals is less than that and more money. So I think it was the right choice. If I really want the CD then I'll just pirate it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the theory on how the specific strand of the flu that we know as the Swine Flu came about is mind boggling.

Apparently a bird sick with Avian Flu took a crap, a pig with swine flu eat the bird crap, and the two flu's mutated, and then a human being with human flu touched something that the pig coughed or sneezed on.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Turn the heat up. And I'm just chillin.
> 
> I ended up getting 2 cheeseburgers, 2 fries, and a tea for 5.30 or somethin. I think 2 happy meals is less than that and more money. So I think it was the right choice. If I really want the CD then I'll just pirate it.


We have but the problem is the heater is above my desk and the air blows out so I don't get any of it. :$ 

Sounds like it was the right choice in the end.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- the theory on how the specific strand of the flu that we know as the Swine Flu came about is mind boggling.
> 
> Apparently a bird sick with Avian Flu took a crap, a pig with swine flu eat the bird crap, and the two flu's mutated, and then a human being with human flu touched something that the pig coughed or sneezed on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pretty much.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice parenting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kids are so innocent.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No they aren't. They are dastardly.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kids and babies are adorable....especially when I can give them back to their parents.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- my cat is watching Sout Park.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hybrid cat?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, regular.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm selling my Wii on eBay. Just listed it today.

I don't play it at all anymore and I have a shit load of games and equipment for it.

Also thinking about selling my 360 as well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

My brother and sister have been begging my parents to get a Wii but they won't budge.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Aw come on. Everyone in my sig is 16 or older. Tell Jimmy to make PLH and everyone in my sig will be 19.


You'll still be the 9 year old kid in a man's body tho.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Ya. She does look pretty damn young. I'm not gonna argue that one.
> 
> Next sig is gonna own though and you cocksuckers (I say that lovingly) can't call me a pedo once it's done. Although you probably will.


I admire your confidence.



Aussie said:


> Awww sorry to hear that.  Maybe you should stay in bed then.


Too late now. Although, I feel even shitier now. Going back to bed. 



Derek said:


> Truth- Cryme Tyme is not entertaining.


Agreed.



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> black thumbs down


casual racism ftw.



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> King Kenny has swine flu


So does Mike. bff.



Aussie said:


> Kids and babies are adorable....especially when I can give them back to their parents.


Concurrence.



Aussie said:


> My brother and sister have been begging my parents to get a Wii but they won't budge.


I could probably give you mine tbh. I hardly ever use it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Multi-quote ftw.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim, ive been trying that awsome photoshop technique on some of my old schoolmates (you know the ones that were ugly but are now hot). Its awsome. Facebook = win.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Evolution said:


> Multi-quote ftw.


Indeed.



booned said:


> Jim, ive been trying that awsome photoshop technique on some of my old schoolmates (you know the ones that were ugly but are now hot). Its awsome. Facebook = win.


Fucking excellence.

I mentioned that to Lexie yesterday. She didn't seem to happy about me photoshopping me, but did laugh her fucking ass off when I suggest using that technique on a picture of sticksy.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I got red-repped by that Hybrid guy.

DEVASTATION!


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Hes red repping everyone.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry guys, can't post in here anymore. hybrids respect is more important to me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

we understand. visit us sometime?


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Team 3D weren't at the 3D cinema last night. The monsters won but they had to use an alien chemical against the aliens. Damn those Aliens not putting the Monster's over cleanly, I just wanted a clean face finish! Is that too much to ask?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

This girl called Marina who I used to go to school with, was mega ugly, she had a forehead that only a monther would love. Now shes fucking hot.


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

I just accidently poured boiling water over my left hand. I think I must have a high pain threshold because it just stings a little. I'm hardcore!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hihihihihihih

66% in the essay. Oh so happy.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

booned said:


> Jim, ive been trying that awsome photoshop technique on some of my old schoolmates (you know the ones that were ugly but are now hot). Its awsome. Facebook = win.


What's this technique?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

IC said:


> What's this technique?





Spoiler: boobie alert



http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/photoshop_xray.jpg


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Do it to pics of cm skittle and annoy her even further :argh:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Would this class as a dead thread?

Hello anyway...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes it would.

Hello.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

BOOTY

sup?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not much. I was just working on my list of gif requests. Still not done with them.

Sup with you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm watching Waterloo road, some BBC drama that was on last night.

Are making gifs relatively easy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing to a picture of me?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

this is seriously the worst hangover ive ever had


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Are making gifs relatively easy?


Yeah it's easy depending on if you have the footage you want to use for it and how many different sources your getting the footage from to make a single gif.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> this is seriously the worst hangover ive ever had


Sucks to be you. Haven't had a truly bad hangover in awhile. Either i'm used to it and can put up with it or i haven't been drinking enough :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i hadn't either until today, i drank shitloads, mixed drinks and then didnt bother drinking water before bed like usual. this is worse than swine flu.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

backslash > Wrestlemania


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I usually drink heaps, mix drinks, rarely drink water before bed and i'm generally good  Toughen up princess :argh:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Swine flu will be the end of the Mexicans.

Drink some alcohol IC, helps a bunch.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Swine flu is overrated!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McDonalds is always win for a hangover. Sausage McMuffin, hash brown and a coke


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Or breakfast subs from Subway


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Don't eat Subway tbh


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Nothing for a hangover like a fry up.


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Tomato Soup + 2 Ciabata Rolls = WIN


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

so, where the bitches at?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't get hangovers. Never really happened to me. I usually feel gross (dirty) though the next day that's usually because of a lack of sleep though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Definition of dead.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Well some guy over in rants is passing out red rep if you post here..I can see how some people will be scared to post here...oh wait I posted here...aww crap


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

He hasn't given any to me.

red rep=srs biz.

If that rant guys sees this post - YOU'RE AN ASS AND NEEDS TO STOP TAKING THE INTERNET SO SERIOUSLY.......UNLESS YOUR FAMILY HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED AND IS BEING PRESENTED TO YOU VIA WEBCAM...THEN, THEN I SUPPOSE YOU WOULD BE ALLOWED TO TAKE THE INTERNET SERIOUSLY...BUT...UNTILL THAN...yes....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what he said^..
he makes a rant about how people call him names then calls people names...thats a win in my book


Oh and I love that sig...I think I am going to have to change mine soon..since they can't win


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cheers, Simpsons is always a winner in my book.

Sadly i don't know the first thing about baseball (i presume that's what it's about) so your sig makes no sense to me. But i'm sure it's a good'n anyway...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

~!~!~!~!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

JOY~!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

CHILDRENS~!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Red Faction: Guerrilla is one of the better demos I've played for the PS3 recently.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hump de Bump.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Boom boom clap, boom de clap de clap.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SARGE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A kid name Cudi.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cudi is amazing.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

DAY 'N' NITE~


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

eh...


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I TOSS AND TURN, I KEEP STRESSIN' MY MIND, MIND


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shit song.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hai, u wrong


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never heard Kid Cudi before.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty much, Es.


----------



## HunterMN (Sep 15, 2007)

Day N Nite is decent.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Just drank some cold coffee, wasn't too bad.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Cold coffee is disgusting.
and i want to go back to bed.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Josh said:


> Just drank some cold coffee, wasn't too bad.


Is that Alison Mosshart in your avatar?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

josh change your sig back to katy perry


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello guys and girls.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Kylie <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

hey kylie and alex


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alex and Mike!!  <3

How are you both?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm totally here. *waits for the applause* :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tired. I worked all day :$. How are you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey everybody.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

R E I D


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> hey kylie and alex


Hey Seb, what'sup?



Aussie said:


> Alex and Mike!!  <3
> 
> How are you both?


I'm fine thanks, spent the day recovering from a brutal hangover tho :|. How are you?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm on halo, alex. what about you, and why you up so late :O ...?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah right, I played some Halo earlier, I suck at it tho. This is actually kinda early these days, I swear since I've been at uni I can't remeber being in bed before 2. How about you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> hey kylie and alex


Hi Seb.  How are you?



WWF said:


> I'm totally here. *waits for the applause* :side:


*thunderous applause with a standing ovation*



Stratus™ said:


> Tired. I worked all day :$. How are you?


Awww sorry to hear that. :$ You're home now though which is the main thing. I'm good thanks. Just at work currently so nothing too exciting. 



the king of kings said:


> Hey everybody.


How are you mate? 



IC said:


> I'm fine thanks, spent the day recovering from a brutal hangover tho :|. How are you?


Ouch! :$ But was the night good enough to make the hangover worth it?  I'm good thanks, just working at the moment.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm good thanks Kylie. Not much goin' on atm though. Watching some lame World Record attempts program.

How's it going with you? 



IC said:


> Ah right, I played some Halo early, I suck at it tho. This is actually kinda early these days, I swear since I've been at uni I can't remeber being in bed before 2. How about you?


I could give you some tips if you like? I got my Grade 2 General earlier.

http://www.bungie.net/stats/halo3/default.aspx?player=STO Viper

:$

I'm always up late, i'm almost nocturnal, lol.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Ouch! :$ But was the night good enough to make the hangover worth it?  I'm good thanks, just working at the moment.


Erm, what I remember was pretty good fun :argh:. Made it through about 15 pints though so most of the night is a blur.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'm good thanks Kylie. Not much goin' on atm though. Watching some lame World Record attempts program.
> 
> How's it going with you?
> 
> ...


Sure I could use any help, would be funny if I suddenly started owning my mates 



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> ****.


***1/2 at best.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

IC said:


> Sure I could use any help, would be funny if I suddenly started owning my mates
> 
> ***1/2 at best.


Well, what's your current skill? We'll go from there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm good Kylie, how are you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Erm, well depending on who's playing and the level I usually finish on 10-15 kills, but I tend to die quite a lot too. So just any general tips would help .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, the weapon of choice is ALWAYS a Battle Rifle. Always aim at the head too. Always. It's much more effective. If your aim is good enough, you can kill people will 4 bursts of the Battle Rifle. Always try and find a BR on a map and aim at the head. It's by far the best standard weapon. When you're shooting, strafe and jump around like a motherfucker. Once you can strafe properly while aiming at the head, you'll become a much better player. If you've got no shield, jump when running away, or just crouch so you're invisible to radar. If you're one on one with someone without a shield, always try and jump over their head and then spin round an assassinate them. One more thing, change your button layout to Bumper Jumper


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmm, I'll try and practise with the battle rifle then my aim with it is kinda bad atm. Most of my kills atm come from a sloppy combo of close range shooting and then beat down. Speaking of which, I've never understood why beat downs do so much more damage than bullets or grenades . Thanks for the help mate


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hello. anything interesting going on?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> *thunderous applause with a standing ovation*


That's what I'm talking about :cool2:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Beat downs always take shields. You'll find at lower levels people try and rush you with an Assault Rifle, if you jump backwards and BR them in the head they've got no chance whatsoever. Either that, or most of them just shoot you in the chest with the BR. I went from a 38 to a 50 in the space of 3 weeks after playing like that


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I've never played it online but that seems pretty good. Have you played much of COD: World at War online? Any good?


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Es Aye said:


> hello. anything interesting going on?


Kid Cudi is pretty terrible.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Haven't heard much from him besides Day n Nite, I like the Crookers version of it though.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

IC said:


> Haven't heard much from him besides Day n Nite, I like the Crookers version of it though.


Day 'N' Nite is about the only thing I like from him. His rapping is mediocre, his singing is mediocre. I just don't understand the hype around him. There's nothing really spectacular about him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Down & Out owns, btw.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

MAUI WOWIE~


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Feeling a tad sore after a big night out


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seb said:


> I'm good thanks Kylie. Not much goin' on atm though. Watching some lame World Record attempts program.
> 
> How's it going with you?


I'm alright thanks. I'm at work so I can't say I'm thrilled lol. Working on a quote and it's doing my head in at the moment. :$



IC said:


> Erm, what I remember was pretty good fun :argh:. Made it through about 15 pints though so most of the night is a blur.


Just 15 pints Alex??  Well at least what you remember was good haha!!



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> ****.






the king of kings said:


> I'm good Kylie, how are you?


I'm good thanks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HELLLLLLLLLLLLO.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Feeling a tad sore after a big night out


Awww someone has a sore head? :$ Did you have a good night?



King Kenny said:


> HELLLLLLLLLLLLO.


HI!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hai Kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

4 assignments.

1 due, 8th May. 
1 Due, 11th May.
1 due, 12th May.
1 due, 14th May.

8th May: 1,150 words or so done, 2000 needed. (800-900 left)
11th May: 200 words or so done, 2000 needed. (1800 left)
12th May: Haven't started, 1000 needed.
14th May: Finished.

CAN I DO IT?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can do 2000 words in a half an hour


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> 4 assignments.
> 
> 1 due, 8th May.
> 1 Due, 11th May.
> ...


This is why I never went to uni. :$



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I can do 2000 words in a half an hour


Yes but you seem to possess some sort of super human, Chuck Norris-like ability so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Speaking of which, I have to turn in two papers for my philosophy final tomorrow and I haven't started.

I'll wait till midnight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How long are they?

i'm also working on a essay for my english class. We have to do a essay on a something that is broke in America and how it can be fixed. So I'm doing how we can fix the welfare system. Has to be 2,500 words, and i'm about 1000 into it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

2 pages each. Nothing bad. Blow off class pretty much.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's like a hour or two of work for me. depending on the subject. if it's like a research it takes me longer to write.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't need to do any research. I'll get around to doing it. It's amazing how much extra time you have if you don't sleep.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I hate not sleeping, ah well i'm out, bye you guys.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Speaking of which, I have to turn in two papers for my philosophy final tomorrow and I haven't started.
> 
> I'll wait till midnight.


Piece of cake right? 



the king of kings said:


> How long are they?
> 
> i'm also working on a essay for my english class. We have to do a essay on a something that is broke in America and how it can be fixed. So I'm doing how we can fix the welfare system. Has to be 2,500 words, and i'm about 1000 into it.


That sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No, it's really not.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hola.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Totally saw the Hybrid Dolphin shirt at the PWG site and contemplated purchasing it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Derek.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

will94 said:


> Truth - Totally saw the Hybrid Dolphin shirt at the PWG site and contemplated purchasing it.


You shouldn't have needed to think about it tbh.



Aussie said:


> Hi Derek.


Kylie, I love you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello Aussie.

You totally should have bought it Will.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How is everything Derek?



will94 said:


> Truth - Totally saw the Hybrid Dolphin shirt at the PWG site and contemplated purchasing it.


Hi Will. 

You should've bought it. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I love you.


Love you too Jimmy. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

petulant, hypocritical tapeworms

Truth: Feeling pretty shit atm Kylie. Just got home a little while ago, so going to chillax for a while 

How are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Everything is goo for me. Hope things are well for you.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> petulant, hypocritical tapeworms
> 
> Truth: Feeling pretty shit atm Kylie. Just got home a little while ago, so going to chillax for a while
> 
> How are you?


I'm sorry to hear that hun.  At least you're home so you can lay back and relax for the rest of the day. 

I'm good thanks, quite tired though. :$



Derek said:


> Everything is goo for me. Hope things are well for you.


Glad to hear things are good.  I am doing well thank you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

My xbox needs to f*** off with this shit tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ha done w/ the papers.

Took about 45.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TRUTH: OMG LOOK WHAT I JUST CAUGHT ME CAT DOING.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Ha done w/ the papers.
> 
> Took about 45.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fuckin worthless class

ill be glad when its over


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When are your finals?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Final for this one is tomorrow. Just have to turn in the essays tho so I'm basically done.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice. No better feeling than finishing a class that you hate.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> My xbox needs to f*** off with this shit tbh.


Isn't it working again?



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Ha done w/ the papers.
> 
> Took about 45.


Well done. 



Emperor_NaS said:


> TRUTH: OMG LOOK WHAT I JUST CAUGHT ME CAT DOING.


Wait...did he eat your homework or is he playing with fire?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Awww someone has a sore head? :$ Did you have a good night?


Not a sore head, just a little tired and cold, considering I got back to mate's place at 5am, then was up at 8:45 to go to uni.

And yes, I had a GREAT night 



King Kenny said:


> 4 assignments.
> 
> 1 due, 8th May.
> 1 Due, 11th May.
> ...


Yeah, you can do it.

7th May ~ Class Management Plan (20+ pages)
8th May ~ Test Booklet + 500 word analysis
15th May ~ 2 Lesson Plans w/500 word rationale
29th May ~ Test Sheet w/500 word analysis
2nd June ~ 1500 word research paper
16th June ~ Visual Arts process diary
16th June ~ 2-hour quiz

Yeah, uni is fun 

Anyway, back to watching Smackdown


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Glad you had a great night Ben.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Isn't it working again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's getting high.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

You're not supposed to teach your cat that.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone keeps prank calling me on MSN. sob


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Some local band opening act at a concert I went to a few weeks back covered Katy Perry's "I Kissed A Girl." Somebody forgot to tell them that the song only works when a girl sings it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anybody else been getting messages from people they don't know on MSN and it says that all you have to say is "Remove me" and it will. i've been getting a ton of those


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Inactivity, FTL


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm here...but not for long :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm kinda here, bout to go though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mmm...not much on this thread tonight, back to posting vBookies ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------

